# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Հարցեր և պատասխաններ համակարգչային ցանցերի վերաբերյալ

## Cracker

Ժող, ինձ ով կարա մի հատ մարդավար հասկանալի լեզվով բացատրի, թե ոնց են հաշվում host-երի քանակը, subnet  mask-երը... ասենք ոնց կարելի ա իմանալ թե քանի կոմպ կա "192.168.1.4/24" -ում ... ետ կարգի բաները էլի))) կամ էլ լինկ տվեք, բայց մի քիչ որ հեշտ բացատրած լինի...

----------


## Elmo

> Ժող, ինձ ով կարա մի հատ մարդավար հասկանալի լեզվով բացատրի, թե ոնց են հաշվում host-երի քանակը, subnet  mask-երը... ասենք ոնց կարելի ա իմանալ թե քանի կոմպ կա "192.168.1.4/24" -ում ... ետ կարգի բաները էլի))) կամ էլ լինկ տվեք, բայց մի քիչ որ հեշտ բացատրած լինի...


Նայի "192.168.1.4*/24"* -ի մեջ ուշադրություն դարձրա պրեֆիքսի վրա */24"*
ընդհանուր IP -ների քանակը 2-ի 32 աստիճան հատ է:
Եթե գրված է պրեֆիքս, նշանակում է 32-ից պետք է հանել պրեֆիքսի թիվը(*24"*) և 2-ը այդքան աստիշան բարձրացրած քանակի հոսթ կունենաս:
քո բերած օրինակում 32-24 = 8: 2^8=256: 256 հոսթից մեկը ցանցի իդենտիֆիկատորն է, մյուսը՝ broadcast հասցեն: այսինքն 254 հատիկ հոստ:

սա էլ քեզ լավ հաշվիչ http://www.subnet-calculator.com/

բայց գրածդ սինտաքսը սխալ է, որովհետև 4-ից 256 չէս կարող 256 հոստ տեղավորել:
Ճիշտը 192.168.1.0/24 է:
Հ.Գ *բոլորին* այս թեման հազվադեպ եմ այցելում, բայց ցանցերի մասին ցանկացած հարցի հնարավորություններիս սահմանում(հավատացնում եմ դրանք մեծ են) կուզենայի պատասխանել: Դրա համար առաջարկում եմ բոլոր ցանցերով հետաքրքրված մարդկանց Համակարչային Ցանցեր թեմայում բացել հարց պատասխան Համակարգչային ցանցերից թեմա, ես ամեն օր այն կնայեմ:

----------

Chilly (06.03.2010), Cracker (25.07.2009), xaker00 (03.04.2010), Ապե Ջան (10.01.2010)

----------


## Dragon

Հարցեր և պատասխաններ համակարգչային ցանցերի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Արամ

կխնդրեի բացատրել էլի, Ինչ որ քոնեքշնի շարինգը ոնց ա աշխատում?

----------


## Elmo

> կխնդրեի բացատրել էլի, Ինչ որ քոնեքշնի շարինգը ոնց ա աշխատում?


քոնեքշնի շարինգ(Connection Shearing) տերմին չկա ցանցային տեխնոլոգիաներում:  Դա զուտ Microsoft -ական տերմին է: Իրականում Connection Shearing -ը միացնելու շամանակ NAT -է ակտիվանում:
NAT -Network Access Table, Masquarading, կամ հայերեն ասած դիմակավորում:
Դա պրցես է, որի ընթացքում ուղարկվող ինֆորմացիայի փաթեթի մեջ, ուղարկվողի հասցեն փոխվում է NAT կազմակերպող սերվերի հասցեով, իսկ հետադարձ պատասխանի ժամանակ NAT սերվերը հետ է դնում ուղարկողի հասցեն իր տեղը՝ ջնջելով իրենը:
Ավելի պարզ:
Մի համակարգիչ ունի 2 ինտերֆեյս(LAN card, Wireless card, կապ չունի), որոնցից մեկը՝ 5.4.3.2 real IP(ռեալ լինելը պարտադիր չի) հասցեով, ինտերնետի դուրս գալու հնարավորություն ունի: Իսկ մյուսը 10.0.0.1 հասցեով, միացված է լոկալ՝ 10.0.0.0/24 ցանցին:
Անհրաժեշտ է 10.0.0.0/24 ցանցից ցանկացած համակարգչի ինտերնետ ինֆորմացիա ուղարկելու, կամ ստանալու հնարավորություն տալ:
Մենք գիտենք, որ ֆիկտիվ IP -ները ինտերնետում չեն երթուղվում: Ինչպե՞ս անենք, որ մեր ցանցի համակարգիչները այնուամենայնիվ օգտվեն այդ հաճույքից:
Խելոք մարդիկ մտածել են NAT-ը, որպես խնդրի լուծում:
Երբ վերը նշված սերվերի վրա հայտարարում ենք, որ 10.0.0.0/24 ցանցի հարցումները դեպի ինտերնետ պետք է անցնեն NAT-ով, ապա վերջինս ցանկացած համակարգչի հարցման մեջ փոխում է ուղարկողի հասցեն(ենթադրենք 10.0.0.2 -ից եկածը) իր հասցեով(5.4.3.2) և ուղարկում ինտերնետ: Ինտերնետից պատասխանը գալիս է 5.4.3.2 -ի վրա, բայց NAT սեռվերը հիշում է, որ դա 10.0.0.2 -ի հարցումն էր ր պատասխանը ուղղորդում է 10.0.0.2 -ին:
Այսպիսով, մի ամբողջ ցանց ինտերնետ է դուրս գալիս մեկ, համակարջին անունից:
Linux ՕՀ -ում NAT հայտարարելու օրինակ
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/255.255.255.0 -j SNAT --to-source 5.4.3.2
windows ՕՀ -ում բավական է ընդամենը դրոշկ դնել Connection Shearing -ը միացնելու համար  :LOL: 
NAT -ը իրականում շատ ու շատ այլ կիրառություններ ու հնարավորություններ է տալիս, տարբեր վերահասցեավորումներ անելու համար, բայց այդ մասին արդեն մասնագիտական գրականություններում ման արի:

----------

masivec (25.07.2009), razmik21 (27.12.2009), xaker00 (03.04.2010), Աթեիստ (25.07.2009), Ապե Ջան (02.11.2009), Արամ (25.07.2009), Հրատացի (12.10.2009)

----------


## Cracker

> Նայի "192.168.1.4*/24"* -ի մեջ ուշադրություն դարձրա պրեֆիքսի վրա */24"*
> ընդհանուր IP -ների քանակը 2-ի 32 աստիճան հատ է:
> Եթե գրված է պրեֆիքս, նշանակում է 32-ից պետք է հանել պրեֆիքսի թիվը(*24"*) և 2-ը այդքան աստիշան բարձրացրած քանակի հոսթ կունենաս:
> քո բերած օրինակում 32-24 = 8: 2^8=256: 256 հոսթից մեկը ցանցի իդենտիֆիկատորն է, մյուսը՝ broadcast հասցեն: այսինքն 254 հատիկ հոստ:
> 
> սա էլ քեզ լավ հաշվիչ http://www.subnet-calculator.com/
> 
> բայց գրածդ սինտաքսը սխալ է, որովհետև 4-ից 256 չէս կարող 256 հոստ տեղավորել:
> Ճիշտը 192.168.1.0/24 է:
> Հ.Գ *բոլորին* այս թեման հազվադեպ եմ այցելում, բայց ցանցերի մասին ցանկացած հարցի հնարավորություններիս սահմանում(հավատացնում եմ դրանք մեծ են) կուզենայի պատասխանել: Դրա համար առաջարկում եմ բոլոր ցանցերով հետաքրքրված մարդկանց Համակարչային Ցանցեր թեմայում բացել հարց պատասխան Համակարգչային ցանցերից թեմա, ես ամեն օր այն կնայեմ:


Հասկացա լրիվ... մերսի...
մեկ էլ եթե հնարավոր ա երկուական ու տասական համակարգերի մասին մի քանի խոսք... դրանց միջոցով ոնց կարելի ա անել էտ հաշվարկները?

հ.գ. առաջարկությանդ հետ համամիտ եմ. Եթե ադմինները կարող են, թող ստեղից սկսած տեղափոխեն...   :Smile:

----------


## Cracker

Մի հարց էլ - ոնց կարելի ա հասկանալ transparent (прозрачный) բառի իմաստը հետևյալ արտահայտություններում - прозрачный прокси, прозрачное кеширование, прозрачный Squid .... ???

----------


## Elmo

> մեկ էլ եթե հնարավոր ա երկուական ու տասական համակարգերի մասին մի քանի խոսք... դրանց միջոցով ոնց կարելի ա անել էտ հաշվարկները?


Ինչպես գիրես, IP հասցեները 32 բիթանոց են: 4 -ական բայթ, առանձնացված կետերով:
Օրինակ 192.168.0.1 հասցեում տեսնում ենք 4 բայթ, 10-ական համակարգով գրված: 10-ականից 2-ականի բերելու համար բազմաթիվ մեթոդներ կան, բայց ես IP հասցեների համար հեշտացված հաշվարկը կբերեմ, որպես օրինակ, որպեսզի շատ սար ու ձոր չընկնենք:
իմ բերած օրինակը 2-ական համակարգով կլինի այսպես
11000000.10101000.00000000.00000001 : Սիրուն ա, բայց ինչպե՞ս են այնուամենայնիվ հաշվում այն:
մի թեթև աղյուսակով ամեն ինչ պարզ կդառնա
00000000 - 0
00000001 - 1
00000010 - 2
00000100 - 4
00001000 - 8
00010000 - 16
00100000 - 32
01000000 - 64
10000000 - 128
հիմա 192 = 128+64 բերենք 2-ական համակարգում իրենց բիթային տեսքի այսինքն՝
10000000+01000000
ինճպես գիտենք 0+0=0, 1+1=10, 1+0=1
Գումարենք 10000000+01000000=11000000
նույն կերպ՝ 168=128+32+8=10000000+00100000+00001000=1010100
Ահա և հեշտ բիթերի վերածելու ու 2-ական համակարգով IP Հասցեն ներկայացնելու ձև:
Հետաքրքրության համար նշեմ, որ A դասի բոլոր IP-ների ավագ բիթերը սկսում են 0 -ով իսկ ցանցի իդենտիֆիկատոր հանդիսանում է միայն առաձին բայթը, B-ինը 10-ով, ցանցի իդենտիֆիկատորը առաջին 2 բայթն են, C-ինը 110 -ով, ցանցի իդենտիֆիկատորը՝ առաջին 3 բայթը:
Ընդհանուր ցանկացած բայթում տեղավորվում է 0-256 տասնական համակարգի թիվ:
00000000-11111111

----------

Chilly (06.03.2010), Cracker (25.07.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Մի հարց էլ - ոնց կարելի ա հասկանալ transparent (прозрачный) բառի իմաստը հետևյալ արտահայտություններում - прозрачный прокси, прозрачное кеширование, прозрачный Squid .... ???


Այս հարցն առանձնապես խելոք պատասխան տալն անհնար է  :Smile: 
թափանցիկ(transparent) proxy սերվերը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում սովորական պրոքսիից: Պրոքսի սերվերների աշխատանքների սկզբունքների ու նպատակների մասին առանձին կգրեմ, եթե ժամանակ ունենամ: Այժմ քո հարցին կարճ կպատասխանեմ ու վերջ:
Թափանցիկ պրոկսի սերվերով ռեսուրսի դիմելուց(սայթ բացելուց) երևում է քո IP հասցեն, իհարկե եթե այն ռեալ է, իսկ ոչ թափանցիկից մտնելուց՝ պրոքսի սերվերի IP հասցեն: Էլ տարբերություն չկա  :Jpit: 
Այնպես, որ եթե ռեսուրսին դիմում ես ոչ բարեկամական նպատակներով, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս օգտագործել ոչ թափանցիկ պրոքսի, այն էլ մեկից ավելի :LOL:

----------

Cracker (25.07.2009)

----------


## Cracker

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ինձ ով կբացատրի մի հատ թե ոնց լրացնեմ տողերը?
Մեկ էլ մի պարզ տարբերակով բացատրեք ընթացքը  :Smile: 

Ճիշտ ա լրացրած ա, բայց ես չեմ հասկանում ոնց ա էտ կատարվում  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Բացատրելու ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում:
Enter last octet of binary = մուտքագրեք վերջին օկտետը բինար համակարգով
նույնը տասնականով լրացնելու դաշտ կա:
Կամ ցանցի առաջին ու վերջին հասցեներն ա ուզում:
Մնացածը ինքն ա հաշվում:

Այս թեմայի 8-րդ գրառման մեջ արդեն ամեն ինչ առավել քան մանրամասն բացատրել եմ:

----------


## Cracker

Թե ինչ ա պետք լրացնել, էտ հասկանում եմ, ինձ պետք ա հասկանալ թե էտ թվերը որտեղից են ստացվում. Օրինակ` շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե ոնց ա ստացվում broadcastը , 135,130,59,229/17 -ի մեջ ոնց ա 229ը դառնում 127 ?

----------


## Miha

> Մի հարց էլ - ոնց կարելի ա հասկանալ transparent (прозрачный) բառի իմաստը հետևյալ արտահայտություններում - прозрачный прокси, прозрачное кеширование, прозрачный Squid .... ???


Սովորական прокси սերվերի դեպքում պարտադիր պետք է բրոուզերի մեջ նշել прокси սերվերի IP  և պորտը որով աշխատում է սերվերը, իսկ прозрачный прокси -ի դեպքում ոչինչ պետք չէ նշել, սերվերն ինքն է ինչպես ասում են перехватывает запрос: Տարբերությունը նրանում  է որ պետք չէ հազարավոր բրոուզերներ կարգավորել և նաև բաժանորդը չի իմանում որ աշխատում է прокси-ով:

----------

Cracker (11.09.2009)

----------


## Cracker

ժող, մի հատ նորից կրկնվենք ))
Ուղղակի էս պահը մի քիչ լավ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել....
Հարցը էս ա`
• 10.1.12.79/28
• 10.1.12.113/28
• 10.1.12.32/28
• 10.1.11.5/27
• 10.1.11.97/27
• 10.1.11.128/27
Էս սաբնեթներից որոնք են ճիշտ ու ոնց եք դա պարզում?

----------


## Elmo

> ժող, մի հատ նորից կրկնվենք ))
> Ուղղակի էս պահը մի քիչ լավ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել....
> Հարցը էս ա`
> • 10.1.12.79/28
> • 10.1.12.113/28
> • 10.1.12.32/28
> • 10.1.11.5/27
> • 10.1.11.97/27
> • 10.1.11.128/27
> Էս սաբնեթներից որոնք են ճիշտ ու ոնց եք դա պարզում?


նման գրելաձևում ամենասկզբի հասցեն ցանցնի իդենտիֆիկատորն է, իսկ */թիվ* -ը՝ պրեֆիքսը:
Օրինակ 192.168.10.0/24 նշանակում է 192.168.10.x ցանց, որտեղ պետք է գոյություն ունենան 2-ի  32-պրեֆիքսի թիվը(իմ գրածում՝ 24) աստիճան հատ հոսթ(2-ի 32-24=8 աստիճան՝ 256 հատ):

Ավելի պարզ: պրեֆիքսը ցույց է տալիս, թե 2-ի քանի աստիճան հոսթ կա տվյալ ենթացանցում: Մաքսիմալ քանակը 32 է, այսինքն 2-ի 32 աստիճան: Որպեսզի իմանանք տվյալ պրեֆիքսի դեպքում քանի հոսթ կա տվյալ ենթացանցում, ապա պետք է 32-ից հանենք պրեֆիքսի թիվը:

Այսպիսով իմացանք, թե պրեֆիքսով ինչպես կարելի է հաշվել տվյալ ենթացանցի հոսթերի քանակը: Մնում է որ մեր գրված ցանցի իդենտիֆիկատորը մեզ թույլ տա այդքան հոսթ տեղավորել ենթացանցում: Իմ գրած օրինակում՝ 192.168.10.0/24 դա հնարավոր է, 192.168.10.0-192.168.10.256(ուղիղ 256 հոսթ, որը և հավասար է 2-ի 8 աստիճանի): Յաստեղ առաջին հասցեն՝ 192.168.10.0 չի կիրառվում հանգույց հասցեավորելու համար, այն ցանցի իդենտիֆիկատորն է, իսկ վերջինը՝ 192.168.10.255 broadcast հասցեն, որին դիմելուց բոլոր հոսթերը պատասխանում են:

Եթե ես գրած լինեի 192.168.10.128/24, դա կլիներ սխալ, որովհետև 128-ից 255, 256 հատ հոսթ չէի կարող տեղավորել: Բայց ճիշտ կլիներ օրինակ գրել 192.168.10.128/25 ՝ կլիներ ճիշտ, որովհետև 32-25 կստանանք 7, իսկ 2-ի 7 աստիճանը հավասար է 128-ի: 128-255 հենց 128 հատ հոսթ տեղավորվում է, որը և ենթադրում է պրեֆիքսը:

Հա, ու եթե հոսթերը ավելանում էն, ապա դա նույնպես ճիշտ գրված պրեֆիքս է, որովհետև ցանցը տրոհված է մի քանի ենթացանցերի, որոնք մեկը մյուսին շարունակում են:
Օրինակ 192.168.10.0/25 գրառումը ճիշտ է, որովհետև 192.168.10.0 - 192.168.10.127 հոսթեր է պարունակում:

Մնացած հաշվարկները կարող եք անել ինքներդ և տեսնել վերը նշված օրինակներից որոնք են ճիշտ, կամ սխալ:

----------

Cracker (18.09.2009), keyboard (02.10.2009)

----------


## HardRock

Ժող. սենց մի պրոբլեմ ունեմ: Ցանցում մի 10 կոմպ կա ու յուրաքանչյուրը ունի իր "shering" պապկան: Հիմա, մի կոմպ կա որի ստարտից հետո 10-20 րոպեի ընթացքում հնարավորա լինում մտնել իր կոմպում "shering" պապկան, հետո մեկել ինքը ցանցից կորումա, բայց իրա կոմպից հնարավորա մտնել ուրիշների "shering" պապկեքը: Մտածում էի վիռուսա, բայց 2 անտիվիռուսով ստուգել եմ ու վոչինչ չի գտել: Ինչ կասեք: Անտիվիռուսներն ել սրանք են: Avira, ու էն ոչ ինստոլ եղեղ Kaspersky remove tool-ով:

----------


## Cracker

> Ժող. սենց մի պրոբլեմ ունեմ: Ցանցում մի 10 կոմպ կա ու յուրաքանչյուրը ունի իր "shering" պապկան: Հիմա, մի կոմպ կա որի ստարտից հետո 10-20 րոպեի ընթացքում հնարավորա լինում մտնել իր կոմպում "shering" պապկան, հետո մեկել ինքը ցանցից կորումա, բայց իրա կոմպից հնարավորա մտնել ուրիշների "shering" պապկեքը: Մտածում էի վիռուսա, բայց 2 անտիվիռուսով ստուգել եմ ու վոչինչ չի գտել: Ինչ կասեք: Անտիվիռուսներն ել սրանք են: Avira, ու էն ոչ ինստոլ եղեղ Kaspersky remove tool-ով:


երբ կոմպը կորում ա հլը փորձի մի հատ մյուս կոմպերից մի հատ անկապ պատուհան բացես, ադրես բարում գրես \\կորած_կոմպի_IP_address

----------


## HardRock

Չէ չի բացում, բայց որ Run-ից ping եմ անում գնումա:

----------


## Edz

Ինձ հետաքրքրումա մի հատ սենց հարց:
Հնարավորա router միջոցով կոնկրետ համակարգչի համար սահմանապակել ինտերների արագությունը (տան պայմաններում)???
Եթե էտքան բան հնարավոր լինի անել wireless router-ով, շատ ավելի լավ կլինի:

----------


## aerosmith

ինձ թվումա կլինի, բայց պետքա իմանաս էդ քոմփյութերի այփին։
ու էդ կլինի հատուկ ծրագրի միջոցով

----------


## Edz

> ինձ թվումա կլինի, բայց պետքա իմանաս էդ քոմփյութերի այփին։
> ու էդ կլինի հատուկ ծրագրի միջոցով


Խնդրի էությունը կայանումա նրանում, որ չեմ ուզում էտ անեմ համակարգչի միջոցով, այսինքն չեմ ուզում որ դրա համար միշտ մի հատ համակարգիչ միացած լինի:
Ես ուզում եմ, որ ինտերնետը մտնի router-ի մեջ ու ես կարողանամ կոնկրետ համակարգչի կոնկրետ արագությամբ ինտերնետ տամ, իսկ մնացածին մաքսիմալ արագությամբ:

Ինտերնետում գտա, որ էտ կաքի բան կարելիա անել ZyXEL router-ներով, բայց էստեղ ես չգիտեմ որտեղից ճարեմ ZyXEL:

----------


## Cracker

> Խնդրի էությունը կայանումա նրանում, որ չեմ ուզում էտ անեմ համակարգչի միջոցով, այսինքն չեմ ուզում որ դրա համար միշտ մի հատ համակարգիչ միացած լինի:
> Ես ուզում եմ, որ ինտերնետը մտնի router-ի մեջ ու ես կարողանամ կոնկրետ համակարգչի կոնկրետ արագությամբ ինտերնետ տամ, իսկ մնացածին մաքսիմալ արագությամբ:
> 
> Ինտերնետում գտա, որ էտ կաքի բան կարելիա անել ZyXEL router-ներով, բայց էստեղ ես չգիտեմ որտեղից ճարեմ ZyXEL:


Չգիտեմ ինչ ռոութեր ա քո մոտ, բայց Cisco-ի ռոութերները իրանց մեջ ունենում են Cisco IOS համակարգ, որի միջոցով հնարավոր ա անել քո ուզածը

----------


## Edz

> Չգիտեմ ինչ ռոութեր ա քո մոտ, բայց Cisco-ի ռոութերները իրանց մեջ ունենում են Cisco IOS համակարգ, որի միջոցով հնարավոր ա անել քո ուզածը


Rrouter չկա դեռ, պիտի առնեմ, բայց չեմ իմանուում թե որ ֆիրմաի ու որ մոդելը էտքան բան կանի որ առնեմ, իսկ Cisco-ն թանկա, դրա տեղը ավելի լավա համակարգչի օգնությամբ անեմ:

----------


## Cracker

> Rrouter չկա դեռ, պիտի առնեմ, բայց չեմ իմանուում թե որ ֆիրմաի ու որ մոդելը էտքան բան կանի որ առնեմ, իսկ Cisco-ն թանկա, դրա տեղը ավելի լավա համակարգչի օգնությամբ անեմ:


Եթե ուզում ես համակարգչի օգնությամբ անես, այսինքն համակարգիչդ որպես ռուոթեր օգտագործես, խորհուրդ կտամ լինուքս քցես, ամենահարմարն էտ ա... Եթե, իհարկե, կարող ես նաստրոյկաները անել  :Smile:

----------


## Edz

> Եթե ուզում ես համակարգչի օգնությամբ անես, այսինքն համակարգիչդ որպես ռուոթեր օգտագործես, խորհուրդ կտամ լինուքս քցես, ամենահարմարն էտ ա... Եթե, իհարկե, կարող ես նաստրոյկաները անել


Չէ համակարգչով ցանկալի չի:
Իմ համար պիտի Router առնեմ, մտածում էի եթե կարողանամ դա անել router-ով շատ լավ կլիներ, էլ իզուր տեղը համակարգիչը անըդհատ միացած չէի թողի:

----------


## Aleks-90

իմ հարցը VPN-ի մասին չի բայց վերաբերվումա ցանցին .
Ես  ADSL-ով ինտերնետ եմ ստանւմ ու ուզւմ եմ այդ կապը բաժանեմ իմ մյուս համակարգիչների վրա. Ես սեռվերի համակարգչի վրա տեղադրել եմ երկրորդ Lan Card, ես հենց ակտիվացնւմ եմ  Local Area Connection 2-ը իմ ինտեռնետը կորումա, բայց հենց պասիվացնւմ եմ գալիսա.
Ես   երկու Connection-ին ել   տվել եմ  հասցեներ,   Local Area Connection-ին` IP-192.168.1.2
default geteway-192.168.1.1               DNS- 192.168.1.1  , իսկ   Local Area Connection 2-ին` 
IP-192.168.2.1 (geteway  DNS չեմ տվել).  
Եթե կարող եք ինձ ուղղություն տվեք թե ես ինչպես միացնեմ որ  ճիշտ լինի և Connection 2-ը
Enable անելուց  ինտերնետս չանջատվի :

----------


## Elmo

> իմ հարցը VPN-ի մասին չի բայց վերաբերվումա ցանցին .
> Ես  ADSL-ով ինտերնետ եմ ստանւմ ու ուզւմ եմ այդ կապը բաժանեմ իմ մյուս համակարգիչների վրա. Ես սեռվերի համակարգչի վրա տեղադրել եմ երկրորդ Lan Card, ես հենց ակտիվացնւմ եմ  Local Area Connection 2-ը իմ ինտեռնետը կորումա, բայց հենց պասիվացնւմ եմ գալիսա.
> Ես   երկու Connection-ին ել   տվել եմ  հասցեներ,   Local Area Connection-ին` IP-192.168.1.2
> default geteway-192.168.1.1               DNS- 192.168.1.1  , իսկ   Local Area Connection 2-ին` 
> IP-192.168.2.1 (geteway  DNS չեմ տվել).  
> Եթե կարող եք ինձ ուղղություն տվեք թե ես ինչպես միացնեմ որ  ճիշտ լինի և Connection 2-ը
> Enable անելուց  ինտերնետս չանջատվի :


cmd -ում գրի route print ու տես ինչ ա ցուց տալիս connection 2-ը enable անելուց առաջ և հետո:
Տեքստը դրի այստեղ: Համ էլ հարցդ պետք է տեղափեխել համապատասխան թեմա, այս թեմայից այն դուրս է:

----------


## Aleks-90

*Սա connection 2-ը enable անելուց առաջ.
*
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>route print
===========================================================================
Interface List
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x90002 ...00 22 15 b3 70 84 ...... Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet
Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination        Netmask          Gateway       Interface  Metric
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1     192.168.1.2       20
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1
      169.254.0.0      255.255.0.0      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       30
   174.120.10.219  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.1     192.168.1.2       20
      192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       20
      192.168.1.2  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20
    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       20
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       20
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       1
Default Gateway:       192.168.1.1
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
  None

C:\Documents and Settings\user>

----------


## Aleks-90

*Սա connection 2-ը enable անելուց  հետո*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>route print
===========================================================================
Interface List
0x1 ........................... MS TCP Loopback interface
0x90002 ...00 22 15 b3 70 84 ...... Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet
Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
0x90004 ...00 50 bf 2a 82 1c ...... Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
 - Packet Scheduler Miniport
===========================================================================
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination        Netmask          Gateway       Interface  Metric
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1     192.168.1.2       20
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       1
      169.254.0.0      255.255.0.0      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       30
   174.120.10.219  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.1     192.168.1.2       20
      192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       20
      192.168.1.2  255.255.255.255        127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       20
    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       20
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       20
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.2           90004       1
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255      192.168.1.2     192.168.1.2       1
Default Gateway:       192.168.1.1
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
  None

C:\Documents and Settings\user>

----------


## Elmo

Տաբլիցաները ճիշտ են, պետք է աշխատի, փորձի connection 2 enable արած վիճակով էդ ԼԱՆ -ից միացված լարը քաշի հանի մեջից, տես ինետրնետը գալիս ա՞: Եթե հա, ուրեմն ակտիվ օղակ ունես ցանցում:

----------


## Aleks-90

ինչա նշանակւմ ակտիվ օղակ??

----------


## Elmo

> ինչա նշանակւմ ակտիվ օղակ??


Երկար պատմություն ա, կարճ կլինի նույն սվիչի վրա 2 պորտ ինչ որ ճանապարհով իրար են միացել:

----------


## Aleks-90

զարմանւմ եմ!!!
հիմաել որ connection 2-ը enable եմ անում ինտերնետս չի անջատվում, բայց ելի մյուս կոմպերը ինտերնետ չեն ստանում.

կարողա կլիենտի կոմպի վրա եմ ինչվոր սղալ նաստրոյկա տալիս??
մի հատ կգրես թե իմ գրած IP-ների համաձայն ինչ պետք է դնեմ կլիենտի կոմպի IP-ին ու internet optionum ինչվոր բան պետքա փոխեմ թե չէ.

----------


## Edz

Էտքան տանջվելու տեղը ավեի լավչի մի հատ սվիչ առնես ու մոդեմը ընենց նաստրոյկա անես որ էլ իզուր տեղը մի հատ էլ կոմպ որպես սեռվեռ չաշխաքտ????

----------


## Aleks-90

> Էտքան տանջվելու տեղը ավեի լավչի մի հատ սվիչ առնես ու մոդեմը ընենց նաստրոյկա անես որ էլ իզուր տեղը մի հատ էլ կոմպ որպես սեռվեռ չաշխաքտ????
> EDZ ֆորումում չէ Ավելացնել EDZ-ի հեղինակությունը Տեղեկացնել վատ գրառման մասին


EDZ  ջան ես հիմա տենց եմ միացրել, բայց ինձ պետքա որ ես կարողանամ սահմանապակել ամեն կոմպի մուտքային արագությունը.

----------


## VisTolog

RSSI- ինչ է?
իսկ սրանք -81, -89 ..?


Infrastructure-ում կա "Ad hoc mode", դա ինչ է?
Channel-ում միայն երկուսն են, որ տարբերվում են մյուսներից` 140 և 132. ինչու են այդքան մեծ թվեր?

----------


## Harcaser

Ի՞նչ է նշանակում port forwarding. խնդրում եմ, հնարավորինս մանրամասն պատասխանեք:

----------


## Armen.181

Ժող կոմպիս մեջ կա տվ տուներ ,հնարավոր ա որ մի ալիք դնեմ ներքին ցանցում  նայեն

----------


## Elmo

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում port forwarding. խնդրում եմ, հնարավորինս մանրամասն պատասխանեք:


Դա նույն NAT -ն ա, որի մասին այստեղ գրել եմ:
port forwarding արտահայտությունը հիմնականում DNAT -ի դեպքում են օգտագործում:
DNAT - Destination NAT: Այսինքն կա մի աշխատակայան, որին ասենք թե 777 պորտով դիմելուց ուզում ենք, որ հարցումը վերահասցեավորի որևե այլ աշխատակայանի վրա:
Ենթադրենք ունենք ռեալ հասցեով 195.22.33.44 աշխատակայան:
Այն ունի 2 ցանցային ինտերֆեյս, որոնցից երկրորդը միացված է ֆիկտիվ հասցեներով 192.168.1.0 ցանցին:
Ունենք ծրագիր, որը անվտանգության նկատառումներից ելնելով դրված է ֆիկտիվ հասցե ունեցող 192.168.1.50 աշխատակայանի վրա, բայց անհրաշեշտություն կա գլոբալ ցանցից դիմել այդ ծրագրին:
Ենթադրենք ծրագրի աշխատանքի համար անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի նրան «կպնեն» TCP 89 պորտով:
Տվյալ դեպքում ֆիկտիվ հասցեին ինտերնետից դիմել չենք կարող, բայց կարող ենք հանգիստ դիմել 195.22.33.44 ռեալ հասցեով աշխատակայանին, որն էլ իր հերթին հանդիսանում է նաև ֆիկտիվ ցանցի անդամ: Այսինքն 195.22.33.44 -ը կարող է դիմել ֆիկտիվ աշխատակայանին մեր փոխարեն և ստացած ինֆորմացիան տալ մեզ:
Դրա համար 195.22.33.44 -ի վրա պետք է հայտարարենք DNAT, կամ որ մեկ-մեկ սիրում են ասել port forwarding:
ի՞նչ ենք անում:
«ասում ենք» 195.22.33.44 -ին, որ TCP 89 պոտրով իրեն դիմելիս, նա վերահասցեավորի հարցումը 192.168.1.50 -ին: Եվ վերջ: Խնդիրը լուծված է: Մենք հասնում ենք մեր ֆիկտիվ ցանցին միջնորդի միջոցով, որի վրա հայտարարված է port forwarding:

Օրինակ Linux -ում
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 195.22.33.44 -p tcp 25 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.50

windows -ում դա արվում է սերվերային տարբերակներում, RAS -ի միջոցով
տարատեսակ այլ ծրագրերում ամեն մեկն իր գրաֆիկական զիբիլիկներով: Նույնն էլ տարբեր ապարատային երթուղիչներում:

----------

Harcaser (04.01.2011), VisTolog (02.11.2009), Ապե Ջան (02.11.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

ֆաիլեր եմ sharing արել 99,99,99,2 local ip-Ի տակ, ցանցի մյուս ip-ներից որ կպնում են ֆիլմեր են քաշում մի աժամանակ կամ առանձին առաձին միևնույննա համակարգիչը լավ դանդաղումա, կարելիա ինչոր ծրագրով կոնկրետ արագություն տալ ամեն համակարգչին, որ ասեք 500KB ավել չկաարողանան copy անել, որ միաժամանակ բոլորը կպնեն, համ իմ համակարգիչը շատ չդանդաղի համ էլ մեկը մեծ արագությամբ չանի copy-ին, իսկ մյուսի մոտ eror տա, հա համել մի հատ կարող եք ասել եթե ping-ը 1ms է ցանցում ապա իրեց copy մաքսիմալ արագությունը ինչքան կլինի

----------


## linus

> ֆաիլեր եմ sharing արել 99,99,99,2 local ip-Ի տակ, ցանցի մյուս ip-ներից որ կպնում են ֆիլմեր են քաշում մի աժամանակ կամ առանձին առաձին միևնույննա համակարգիչը լավ դանդաղումա, կարելիա ինչոր ծրագրով կոնկրետ արագություն տալ ամեն համակարգչին, որ ասեք 500KB ավել չկաարողանան copy անել, որ միաժամանակ բոլորը կպնեն, համ իմ համակարգիչը շատ չդանդաղի համ էլ մեկը մեծ արագությամբ չանի copy-ին, իսկ մյուսի մոտ eror տա, հա համել մի հատ կարող եք ասել եթե ping-ը 1ms է ցանցում ապա իրեց copy մաքսիմալ արագությունը ինչքան կլինի


որպեսզի քո ուզածը կարողանաս անել, պիտի հատուկ ցանց նաշագծել դոմեյնով ու ակտիվ դիրեկտրիաներով, իսկ դա ինչքան հասկացա չկա, նման IP ներով դժվար թե կարղանաս ներքին ցանց նախագծել, ավելի լավ է դիր կամ 10.0.0.0 կամ 192.168.0.0 լոկալ IP ների դիապազոնից

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> որպեսզի քո ուզածը կարողանաս անել, պիտի հատուկ ցանց նաշագծել դոմեյնով ու ակտիվ դիրեկտրիաներով, իսկ դա ինչքան հասկացա չկա, նման IP ներով դժվար թե կարղանաս ներքին ցանց նախագծել, ավելի լավ է դիր կամ 10.0.0.0 կամ 192.168.0.0 լոկալ IP ների դիապազոնից


հիմա ոնց անեմ որ էտ հնարավոր լինիշ պետքա ip փոխել? ինչա պետք անել? ասեք ես կանեմ, էտ հիմա ինձ շատ կարևորա

----------


## linus

> հիմա ոնց անեմ որ էտ հնարավոր լինիշ պետքա ip փոխել? ինչա պետք անել? ասեք ես կանեմ, էտ հիմա ինձ շատ կարևորա


IP ները ուղակի ասեցի, դրանից հարդ դիսկիտ արագությունը չի փոխվի,
եթե լուրջ մոտեցում ես ուզում, կարելի է storage server դնել, դա ֆիզիկական սարք է, որը օժտված Raid controller - օվ, այսինքն հարդ դիսկի հետ աշխատանքը կարելի է արագացնել Raid 0 ի օգնությամբ.
մյուս տարբերակը ստեղծել ներքին ցաց ոչ թե workgroup օվ, այլ domain օվ, որը հնարավորություն կտա յուզերներին հեշտ մանիպուլացնել, բայց դրա վրա եվս պետք է կոմպոնենտ ավելացնել սահմանափակումների համար:

----------


## Life

Ժողովուրդ 2պրովայդերից ինետ եմ վերցնում(Beeline 3G և ADC)Ինչ որ ձև կա որ այդ երկուսն թլ միաժամանակ աշխատեն?Ասենք օրինակ մի տոռենտ կլիենտով 3G-ով քաշեմ,մեկ էլ ուրիշ կլիենտով ADC...ուղղակի պետքա որ 2ն էլ աշխատեն :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Չծեծեք եթե լրիվ անկապ բաներ եմ ասում :Blush:

----------


## terev

> Ժողովուրդ 2պրովայդերից ինետ եմ վերցնում(Beeline 3G և ADC)Ինչ որ ձև կա որ այդ երկուսն թլ միաժամանակ աշխատեն?Ասենք օրինակ մի տոռենտ կլիենտով 3G-ով քաշեմ,մեկ էլ ուրիշ կլիենտով ADC...ուղղակի պետքա որ 2ն էլ աշխատեն
> Հ.Գ. Չծեծեք եթե լրիվ անկապ բաներ եմ ասում


kerio winroute firewall և համանման ծրագրեր:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Windows XP-ի տակ ֆաիլեր կամ sharing արած, էտ կոմպին միանում են տասնյակ համակարգիչներ ֆիլմեր նայում ու նորմալ աշխատումա, բայց որ հանկարծ միաժամանակ սկսեցին copy անել կմեռնի էտ կոմը, ինչքանով որ ես գիտեմ, ոնց կարող եմ ամեն համակարշչի կոնկրետ արագություն տամ, ասենք ամեն համակարգչի 10MB/s

----------


## Life

> kerio winroute firewall և համանման ծրագրեր:


Ոնց օգտվեմ?ADC-ն մոտս VPN-ով ա 3G-էլ lan
Այ սենց բաներ ա բերում

----------


## terev

> Ոնց օգտվեմ?ADC-ն մոտս VPN-ով ա 3G-էլ lan
> Այ սենց բաներ ա բերում


Ես շատ շուտ եմ օգտվել KWF-ից, շատ բաներ չեմ հիշում, բայց իմ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը գտել եմ էս սայտից:
http://www.winroute.ru/forum/viewfor...67c73832eb9552

----------


## Life

Ժող ովա օգտվել եդ ծրագրից?օգնեք,գլուխ չեմ հանում :Sad:

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ ջան, չեմ կարողանում VPN-ը շերինգ անեմ.... նայտրոյկաների մեջ դնում եմ, որ լոկալ ցանցով շերինգ անի, բայց չի անում..... ինչն եմ բաց թողել??

----------


## Սլիմ

Երեխեք ջան օգնեք փակել օդնոկլասսնիկի սայտը, որ իմ համակարգչից էտ սայտ չլինի մտնել:

----------


## BOBO

> Երեխեք ջան օգնեք փակել օդնոկլասսնիկի սայտը, որ իմ համակարգչից էտ սայտ չլինի մտնել:


C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\  մտնումես ստեղ hosts ֆայլը notepad-ով բացումես ու տակից ավելացնում 127.0.0.1 odnoklassniki.ru դրա տակից էլ 127.0.0.1 www.odnoklassniki.ru

----------


## Zangezur

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, չեմ կարողանում VPN-ը շերինգ անեմ.... նայտրոյկաների մեջ դնում եմ, որ լոկալ ցանցով շերինգ անի, բայց չի անում..... ինչն եմ բաց թողել??


Շարինգ անող և շարինգից օգտվող կոմպերը պտի մի ցանցում լինեն և  այփիների մենակ մերջին թվերը պտի տարբերվեն, օր սենց՝ 192.168.10.1 և 192.168.10.2, դրանից հետո շարինգից օգտվող կոմպի լանի նաստռոյկաներում Deafult Gateway և DNS (ես երկուսն էլ գրում եմ) դաշտում գրում էս շարինգ անող կոմպի այփին:

----------


## Life

> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\ մտնումես ստեղ hosts ֆայլը notepad-ով բացումես ու տակից ավելացնում 127.0.0.1 odnoklassniki.ru դրա տակից էլ 127.0.0.1 www.odnoklassniki.ru


Ես փորձեցի չեղավ :Dntknw:  :Nea:

----------


## BOBO

> Ես փորձեցի չեղավ


Բրաուզերտ փակի բացի

----------


## Life

> Բրաուզերտ փակի բացի


Արել եմ չի լինում

----------


## BOBO

> Արել եմ չի լինում


Ուրեմը սխալես գրել, հոստսը բացի սքրինշոթ արա տենամ

----------


## Life

Հեսա

----------


## BOBO

> Հեսա


Ճիշտա գրած, կարողա պռոքսի էս օգտագործում? մեկել ռեգիստրում նայի
Hkey_Local_Machine\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\DataBasePath
պտի  type-ը REG_EXPAND_SZ լինի դատան էլ %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc

----------


## Life

> Ճիշտա գրած, կարողա պռոքսի էս օգտագործում? մեկել ռեգիստրում նայի
> Hkey_Local_Machine\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\DataBasePath
> պտի type-ը REG_EXPAND_SZ լինի դատան էլ %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc


Սաղ տենց ա

----------


## BOBO

> Սաղ տենց ա


Դե չգիտեմ էլ ինչից կլնի, գուգլում նայի

----------


## davidus

> Շարինգ անող և շարինգից օգտվող կոմպերը պտի մի ցանցում լինեն և  այփիների մենակ մերջին թվերը պտի տարբերվեն, օր սենց՝ 192.168.10.1 և 192.168.10.2, դրանից հետո շարինգից օգտվող կոմպի լանի նաստռոյկաներում Deafult Gateway և DNS (ես երկուսն էլ գրում եմ) դաշտում գրում էս շարինգ անող կոմպի այփին:


ապեր էտ սաղ արած ա, էտ հեչ....
կլիենտ կոմպի վրից պինգում եմ դուրս, պինգերը գնում ա, բայց էջը չի բացում... այ էս պահը չեմ կարում հասկանամ....

----------


## Zangezur

> ապեր էտ սաղ արած ա, էտ հեչ....
> կլիենտ կոմպի վրից պինգում եմ դուրս, պինգերը գնում ա, բայց էջը չի բացում... այ էս պահը չեմ կարում հասկանամ....


Օրիան իմ մոտելա տենց դեպք եղել, բայց չեմ հիշում ոնց դզեցի: Բայց մի բան հիշում եմ, որ սկայպը միշտ լիում էր: Մի հատ սկայպը կլիենտի կոմպի վրա միացրու, տես կպնումա՞՞՞: Մեկել սեռվեռնի կոմպի վրա ֆայռըվոլը տես անջատածա՞՞՞՞

----------


## davidus

> Օրիան իմ մոտելա տենց դեպք եղել, բայց չեմ հիշում ոնց դզեցի: Բայց մի բան հիշում եմ, որ սկայպը միշտ լիում էր: Մի հատ սկայպը կլիենտի կոմպի վրա միացրու, տես կպնումա՞՞՞: Մեկել սեռվեռնի կոմպի վրա ֆայռըվոլը տես անջատածա՞՞՞՞


այ ցավդ տանեմ, ինչ սկայպ, ինչ ֆայրվոլ..... ասում եմ սաղ փորձած ա..... գուգլ քրոմով որ ուզում եմ բացեմ, տալը գրում ա "Resolving host", ու լռվում ա, չի բացում.... սա  DNS-ի հետ կապված խնդիր չի?

----------


## 4a4

Իմ մոտ միհատ պռոբլեմ կա լանը միացնում եմ իպ գրում եմ չի ճանաչում կապը....ետ կապ տվողը ասումա դռայվեռիցա վոնց գտնեմ դռիվեռը՞

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կան ինչ որ ուսումնական կենտրոններ որ նորմալ գիտելիք են տալիս համակարգչային ցանցերի վերաբերյալ, կոնկրետ անձը չի հասկանում ոչ ռուսերեն ոչ անգլերեն, բայց ուզում է սովորել Linux և ամեն ինչ համակարգչային ցանցերի վերաբերյալ....Մինիմալ գիտելիքներ ունի, մկնիկով էլ կարողանումա դաբլ քլիք անի:

----------


## Reh32

Ժող  ջան օգնեք խնդրում  եմ.
Ուզում  եմ հայ լայն  վերցնեմ  ու  հարևաններիս  հետ  կիսվեմ.
1 ինչ  ծրագրերա  պետք, որ  կարանամ լիմիտ  դնեմ
2. ինչ  նաստռոյկեք  կոմպերի  մեջ
կամ  հնարավորա  ինչ  որ  մեկը  կուրսայինի  նման  բան անի  կարծում  եմ  շատերին  կհետաքրքրի  շնորհակալ  կլինեմ. :Smile:

----------


## barevlevon

Ժողովուրդ ինչ ծրագրի միջոցով կարամ Mac ադրեսի միջոցով գտնեմ ռադիոմոդեմով իմ հետ կապ հաստատած կոմպի տեղը

----------


## VisTolog

> Ժողովուրդ ինչ ծրագրի միջոցով կարամ Mac ադրեսի միջոցով գտնեմ ռադիոմոդեմով իմ հետ կապ հաստատած կոմպի տեղը


 Չես կարող  :Pardon: 

ՀԳ ՀաջողՍերժ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## barevlevon

> Չես կարող 
> 
> ՀԳ ՀաջողՍերժ


Ինչի համար :Think:  ըտենց ցրագիր չկա թե ինչվ որ պատճառ կա

----------


## Mardaker

> Ժող  ջան օգնեք խնդրում  եմ.
> Ուզում  եմ հայ լայն  վերցնեմ  ու  հարևաններիս  հետ  կիսվեմ.
> 1 ինչ  ծրագրերա  պետք, որ  կարանամ լիմիտ  դնեմ
> 2. ինչ  նաստռոյկեք  կոմպերի  մեջ
> կամ  հնարավորա  ինչ  որ  մեկը  կուրսայինի  նման  բան անի  կարծում  եմ  շատերին  կհետաքրքրի  շնորհակալ  կլինեմ.


http://bandwidthcontroller.com Իրենց ծրագ ապահովումը shareware ա, ֆրի վերսիան remote administering չունի կարծեմ, crack@ յամանակին չեմ գտել, հիմա չգիտեմ:
Մեկ էլ ավելի լուրջ բան ա Kerio Winroute firewall@:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչի համար ըտենց ցրագիր չկա թե ինչվ որ պատճառ կա


Մի քանի ամիս առաջ մի սայթ կար, որտեղ գրանցվում էր քո կոմպի IP-ին ու MAC-ը.. վճարումն անելուց հետո հնարավոր էր տեսնել, թե կոմպը որտեղ, երբ ու ինչքանա օգտագործվել.. ու տենց մանր բաներ:

Չգիտեմ խի չի լինում, բայց չի լինում  :Jpit:

----------


## Zangezur

> Ժողովուրդ ինչ ծրագրի միջոցով կարամ Mac ադրեսի միջոցով գտնեմ ռադիոմոդեմով իմ հետ կապ հաստատած կոմպի տեղը


 կոմպի տեղը մենակ որոգայթի ծրագրավորողների միջոցով կարաս, բայց իրանք ոնց որ այփիով էին ճարում: 

Իսկ եթե  լուրջ մենակ պռովայդեռի միջոցով կարաս, կամ տռացեռտ տուր իրա այփին, տես չերեզ քանի ռոդիոմոդեմա գալիս, ու եթե իմանաս բոլոր ռադիոմոդեմների տեղն ու այփին, կիմանաս մոտավոր տեղը, բայց եսել իմ ասածից բան չջոկեցի

----------


## barevlevon

> Մի քանի ամիս առաջ մի սայթ կար, որտեղ գրանցվում էր քո կոմպի IP-ին ու MAC-ը.. վճարումն անելուց հետո հնարավոր էր տեսնել, թե կոմպը որտեղ, երբ ու ինչքանա օգտագործվել.. ու տենց մանր բաներ:
> 
> Չգիտեմ խի չի լինում, բայց չի լինում


Կարաս միհատ ետ սայթի լինք գրես

----------


## Zangezur

> http://bandwidthcontroller.com Իրենց ծրագ ապահովումը shareware ա, ֆրի վերսիան remote administering չունի կարծեմ, crack@ յամանակին չեմ գտել, հիմա չգիտեմ:
> Մեկ էլ ավելի լուրջ բան ա Kerio Winroute firewall@:


Իսկ եթե ես դրել եմ ռուտեռ ու մի քանի հոգի էտ ռուտեռին կպնելով մտնում են ինտեռնետ: Կարամ ռուտեռի օգնությամբ արագության, տռաֆիկի և այլ սահմանափակումներ դնեմ ռուտեռից օտվողներին՞՞՞

----------


## Hda

> Իսկ եթե ես դրել եմ ռուտեռ ու մի քանի հոգի էտ ռուտեռին կպնելով մտնում են ինտեռնետ: Կարամ ռուտեռի օգնությամբ արագության, տռաֆիկի և այլ սահմանափակումներ դնեմ ռուտեռից օտվողներին՞՞՞


Նայած ինչ՞ երթուղղիչ է:Նայի օգտագոռծողի ձեռնարկը:Էժանագինները սահմանափակ հնարավորություններով են:

----------


## Zangezur

> Նայած ինչ՞ երթուղղիչ է:Նայի օգտագոռծողի ձեռնարկը:Էժանագինները սահմանափակ հնարավորություններով են:


dir 320@

----------


## Zangezur

Եթե ունենք երկու connection, ապա կարանք մեկը շարինգ անել մյուսին և երկու կապերի մեջ ստեղծել Network Bridge: Այսինքն եթե կա երկու լան քարտ, մեկին միանում է ինտեռնետը, մյուսին լոկալ ցանցը, ապա ինտեռնետի լանը քարելիա շարինգ անել, որ լոկալ ցանցի մյուս կոմպերն էլ կպնեն ինտեռնետին: 
Հիմա սենց մի հարց,եթե ես ունեմ մի հատ սվիչ, սվիչի մի պոռտին միանումա ինտեռնետի կաբելը, մեկ ուրիշ պոռտով գալիսա կպնումա իմ կոմպին ու մնացած պոռտերով այլ կոմպերի, իսկ այդ այլ կոմպերի վրա դրածա ներքին ցանցի այփի հասցե: Իսկ իմ կոմպի լան քարտի պառամետրերում դրածա երկու այփի, մեկը ինտեռնետ պռովայդեռին կպնելու, իսկ մյուսը դրածա որպեսզի տենամ իմ ստեղծած լոկալ ցանցի մյուս կոմպերը: Հիմա ես կարամ իմ մի հատ լան քարտով Network Bridge ստեղծել իմ կոմպի վրա դրած լոկալ այփիյի  և պռովայդեռի այփիի միջև, թե ընդհանրապես հնարավոր չի: 
untitled..jpg
Հարց ձևակերպեմ ուրիշ ձև. Եթե ես ունեմ մի հատ լան քարտ,  պռովայդեռի կողմից տրված մի հատ այփի ու նկարի միջի իրավիճակը, կկարողանամ արդյոք նենց անել, որ սվիչին կպած մնացած կոմպերն էլ օգտվեն ինետից չերեզ իմ կոմպի ինետ

----------


## terev

Համարյա համանման հարց էլ ես ունեմ:

Ուրեմն, պրովայդերից կապույտ կաբելով ստանում եմ ինտերնետ, որը ինձ տալիս է մի հատ ռեալ 95.95.95.95 և մի հատ էլ լոկալ 172.16.16.16 IP-ներ:
Միացումները տված են այնպես, ինչպես ցույց է տրված նկարում:
Ուզում եմ komp 1 -ից միանամ komp 2 -ին: Ինչպես կարող եմ դա անել:

----------


## Zangezur

> Համարյա համանման հարց էլ ես ունեմ:
> Ուրեմն, պրովայդերից կապույտ կաբելով ստանում եմ ինտերնետ, որը ինձ տալիս է մի հատ ռեալ 95.95.95.95 և մի հատ էլ լոկալ 172.16.16.16 IP-ներ:
> Միացումները տված են այնպես, ինչպես ցույց է տրված նկարում:
> Ուզում եմ komp 1 -ից միանամ komp 2 -ին: Ինչպես կարող եմ դա անել:


Ինձ թվումա այ սենց կլինի՝

Այսինքն, քեզ մնումա կոմպի մեջ լանի նաստռոյկաներում ավելացնել 176.16.16.* այփին որպես երկրորդ այփի: Էս դեպքում դու առանց միջնորդավորման կապ կունենաս և ռուտեռին, որը կպածա ինտեռնետ և պռովայդեռի ցանցին, որի մեջա գտնվում քո ուզած համակարգիչը:
Հնարավորա նաև ուրշ տարբերակ, կապված ռուտեռի հետ կամ ծրագրային, չի բացառվի:

----------


## terev

Ճիշտն ասած հիմա իմ մոտ այսպես է միացրած: Ու իմ պահանջներին բավարարում է:

Բայց դա սխալ է: 
Ես ուզում եմ ռոութերի կարգավորումներով դա անել: Փորձեցի VPN-ով անել, չստացվեց: Չեմ էլ իմանում VPN-ով դա հնարավոր՞ է, թէ՞ ոչ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Կարաս միհատ ետ սայթի լինք գրես


 Չեմ կարող, որովհետև սայթի հասցեն չեմ հիշում: :Smile:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Ժող. ջան որ սովորական 2gb ֆլեշկեն ֆորմատ անեէմ NTFS ինչ կլնին արժի 
ով ինց կասի դրանք վապշե ինչով են իրարից տարբերվում (FAT exFAT FAT32 NTFS) նախապես մերսի

----------


## Elmo

> Համարյա համանման հարց էլ ես ունեմ:
> 
> Ուրեմն, պրովայդերից կապույտ կաբելով ստանում եմ ինտերնետ, որը ինձ տալիս է մի հատ ռեալ 95.95.95.95 և մի հատ էլ լոկալ 172.16.16.16 IP-ներ:
> Միացումները տված են այնպես, ինչպես ցույց է տրված նկարում:
> Ուզում եմ komp 1 -ից միանամ komp 2 -ին: Ինչպես կարող եմ դա անել:


comp1 -ից  comp2 հանգիստ պետք ա կարողանաս միանաս, եթե պրովայդերդ իրա 2 ցանցերի մեջ route գրել ա: Այսինքն դիմելով 172.16.16.16 -ին, քո router -ը չի կարողանա գտնել իր աղյուսակում դեպի այդ ցանցը տանող ուղին ու կուղարկի default gateway -ին, որը քո պրովայդերի երթուղիչն ա: Էդ երթուղիչն էլ կուղարկի ուր, որ պետք ա:

Եթե ուզում ես ուղիղ հարցում անես, կամ պրովայդերդ չի երթուղել էդ 2 ցանցերը այնպես, որ իրար տեսնեն, ուրեմն պետք ա 172.16.16.0 ցանցից մի հատ IP դնես router -իդ արտաքին ինտերֆեյսի վրա(էժանագին D-Link -ի վրա տենց հնարավորություն չկա) ու մնացածը ավտոմատ կստացվի: Scope link կբարձրանա մոտդ ու կարաս comp1-ից comp2 կպնես: comp2-ից comp1 կպնելու համար ավելի քիչ ա պետք չարչարվել: ընդամենը router -իդ վրա մի հատ նատ կանես էդ պրոտակոլը, որով ուզում ես կպնես ու վերջ: Էդ Դլինկ մլինկների մեջ իրա անունը adwanced port forwarding ա: Պետք ա ընտրես որ պորտը ուր ես ուզում redirect անել:

----------

terev (07.03.2010)

----------


## terev

Շատ մերսի Elmo ջան: Բայց երկու տարբերակներն էլ իմ դեպքում կիրառելի չեն:
Կփորձեմ այս տարբերակը:

comp2-ի համար router-ի մեջ routing գրելով:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս ոլորտի ասսերին խնդրում եմ պատասխանել. Նոթբուքը wi-fi-ով կպած է ռութերին (TRENDnet TEW-435BRM): Ընդհամենը մի 6-7 մետր Նոթբուքը ռութերից հեռացնելիս կապի արագությունը խայտառակ ընկնում է ընդհուպ մինչև մի քանի ԿԲ/վ, բայց նոթբուքը սիգնալի ուժգնությունը դեռ երկու գծիկ ցույց է տալիս: Պինգերի հապաղումը երկարում է, պակետները մեկ ու մեջ կորում են: Հարց՝ կարո՞ղ է ծրագրային լինել դեֆեկտը, ասենք ռութերի պռաշիվկա, նոթբուքի wi-fi ադապտերի դրայվեր, թե՞ ապարատուր խնդիր է (ենթարդում եմ ռութերի մոտ): Ո՞նց իմանամ ստանալն է պրոբլեմը, թե՞ ուղարկելը: Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Hda

> Էս ոլորտի ասսերին խնդրում եմ պատասխանել. Նոթբուքը wi-fi-ով կպած է ռութերին (TRENDnet TEW-435BRM): Ընդհամենը մի 6-7 մետր Նոթբուքը ռութերից հեռացնելիս կապի արագությունը խայտառակ ընկնում է ընդհուպ մինչև մի քանի ԿԲ/վ, բայց նոթբուքը սիգնալի ուժգնությունը դեռ երկու գծիկ ցույց է տալիս: Պինգերի հապաղումը երկարում է, պակետները մեկ ու մեջ կորում են: Հարց՝ կարո՞ղ է ծրագրային լինել դեֆեկտը, ասենք ռութերի պռաշիվկա, նոթբուքի wi-fi ադապտերի դրայվեր, թե՞ ապարատուր խնդիր է (ենթարդում եմ ռութերի մոտ): Ո՞նց իմանամ ստանալն է պրոբլեմը, թե՞ ուղարկելը: Շնորհակալություն:


ասեմ ,որ աս չեմ համարում,բայց սկզբի համար բոլոր սետինգները ձեռքով դիր,ավտոմատ ոչինչ մի թող:
հ.գ.
հատկապես արագությունը-ֆիքսի

----------

Վիշապ (18.03.2010)

----------


## keyboard

> Էս ոլորտի ասսերին խնդրում եմ պատասխանել. Նոթբուքը wi-fi-ով կպած է ռութերին (TRENDnet TEW-435BRM): Ընդհամենը մի 6-7 մետր Նոթբուքը ռութերից հեռացնելիս կապի արագությունը խայտառակ ընկնում է ընդհուպ մինչև մի քանի ԿԲ/վ, բայց նոթբուքը սիգնալի ուժգնությունը դեռ երկու գծիկ ցույց է տալիս: Պինգերի հապաղումը երկարում է, պակետները մեկ ու մեջ կորում են: Հարց՝ կարո՞ղ է ծրագրային լինել դեֆեկտը, ասենք ռութերի պռաշիվկա, նոթբուքի wi-fi ադապտերի դրայվեր, թե՞ ապարատուր խնդիր է (ենթարդում եմ ռութերի մոտ): Ո՞նց իմանամ ստանալն է պրոբլեմը, թե՞ ուղարկելը: Շնորհակալություն:


Փորձի նոութբուքը ուրիշ րոուտերի միացնել, այդ դեպքում ավելի հստակ կարելի է իմանալ ինչից է:
Քո նշած ռոուտերի մաքսիմալ հաղորդման հնարավորությունը 35մ է: Կարծում եմ նոթբուկի wi-fi կարգավորումներից է:

----------

Վիշապ (18.03.2010)

----------


## keyboard

> Ժող. ջան որ սովորական 2gb ֆլեշկեն ֆորմատ անեէմ NTFS ինչ կլնին արժի 
> ով ինց կասի դրանք վապշե ինչով են իրարից տարբերվում (FAT exFAT FAT32 NTFS) նախապես մերսի


Հարցդ այս բաժնի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, բայց պատասխանեմ:
NTFS-ը  NT File System-ն է, դրանք բոլորն էլ ֆայլային համակարգեր են, քո նշածները, հիմնական առեվելություններից մեկը FAT-ի նկատմամբ այն է,որ ասենք կոշտ սկավառակի վրա ֆայլը քոփի անելուց մի կատալոգից մյուսը կամ ցանկացած տեղից տեղ FAT-ի ժամանակ այսպեսասած <հետք,պոչ> է թողնում, դա պատկերացնելու համար պիտի հասկանալ, թե ինչպես է աշխատում կոշտ սկավառակը, դրա մասին չեմ խորանա, իսկ այ NTFS-ի ժամանակ այդ <հետք,պոչը>-ը չի մնում, ինչպես նաև NTFS-ը ավելի պաշտպանված ֆայլային համակարգ է, սա ամենապարզ բացատրությունն է, մնացացծը Googl-ը ինձանից լավ կպատմի քեզ: :Cool:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Փորձի նոութբուքը ուրիշ րոուտերի միացնել, այդ դեպքում ավելի հստակ կարելի է իմանալ ինչից է:
> Քո նշած ռոուտերի մաքսիմալ հաղորդման հնարավորությունը 35մ է: Կարծում եմ նոթբուկի wi-fi կարգավորումներից է:





> ասեմ ,որ աս չեմ համարում,բայց սկզբի համար բոլոր սետինգները ձեռքով դիր,ավտոմատ ոչինչ մի թող:
> հ.գ.
> հատկապես արագությունը-ֆիքսի


Շնորհակալ եմ ախպերություն: Երկար բզբզելուց հետո հայտնաբերեցի որ նոթբուքի վրա ոմն WZCSLDR2.exe պրոցես է աշխատում wi-fi-ի հետ կապված, որն էլ պարզվեց D-Link-ի դրայվեր է թե ինչ զահրումար, մի խոսքով առանց խորանալու սպանեցի սույն պրոցեսը և կապս դարձավ մոմի նման: :Victory:

----------


## Elmo

> Շնորհակալ եմ ախպերություն: Երկար բզբզելուց հետո հայտնաբերեցի որ նոթբուքի վրա ոմն WZCSLDR2.exe պրոցես է աշխատում wi-fi-ի հետ կապված, որն էլ պարզվեց D-Link-ի դրայվեր է թե ինչ զահրումար, մի խոսքով առանց խորանալու սպանեցի սույն պրոցեսը և կապս դարձավ մոմի նման:


Ուզում էի արդեն գրեի, որ ստանդարտ windows -ի wi-fi tool -ը օգտագործես, ու տեսա արդեն գտել ես: Էդ դրայվերները ինչ-որ տուրբո մուրբո ֆիչաներ են օգտագործում, լրիվ ստանդարտից դուրս: Այսինքն դրայվերը չէ, սոֆթը, որը նստում ա դրայվերի հետ: Իսկ հեռու տարածություների վրա պարզապես 802.11B ռեժիմ պետք ա դնել մարշրուտիզատորի անլար ինտերֆեյսի վրա:

----------


## xaker00

Ժող ջան, իմը ռադիոմոդեմ է., կապս փոխելեմ, մոդեմիս իպ-ին, որով մտնում էի մոդեմի նստրոյկաները, էլ չի բացում... կարող եք օգնել՞

----------


## Zangezur

> Ժող ջան, իմը ռադիոմոդեմ է., կապս փոխելեմ, մոդեմիս իպ-ին, որով մտնում էի մոդեմի նստրոյկաները, էլ չի բացում... կարող եք օգնել՞


Ռեզետ տուր, ու ինետով ման արի էտ մոդելի սերվիս մանուալը ման արի ու մեջը դեաֆուլթ այփին գրածա կլինի: Բայց երևի սենց մի բան լինի կլինի՝ 192.168.1.1, իսկ username, password`` admin, admin

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

Բարև ժողովուրդ:ովա տեղյակ DSL մոդեմների հնարավորություններից???
ինձ հետաքրքիրա կա այնպիսի ֆունկցիա որի միջոցով կարողանամ ցանցի վրա ,ինտերնետի արագության վրա լիմիտ դնեմ:???
չեմ ուզում սերվեր դառնամ!!!
իմ մոդեմը` D-Link DSL-2500U!!!

----------


## terev

tuner1-ի մեջ Default Gateway դրված է 192.168.1.1: Երբ ISP1 կապը կորում է, ապա ամեն անգամ tuner1-ի մեջ Default Gateway-ը ստիպված եմ ձեռքով փոխել 192.168.1.2:
Հարցս ուղղում եմ լինուքս իմացոխներին, քանի որ tuner1-ի մեջ լինուքս է:
Կխնդրեի գրեիք մի սկրիպտ, որը ավտոմատ կփոխի Default Gateway-ը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ժողովուրդ կարաք ինձ բացատրեք կապը "ping"-ի ու "download speed"-ի միջև՞ 
Օրինակ "video.am"-ին ես ping եմ անում 2ms/3ms/2ms/... այ սենց հոյակապ պինգով բայց download եմ անում 20-30kB/s-ով, էն դեպքում երբ մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ անում էր 350-600Kb/s-ով նույն պինգի դեպքում… Եթե սա վերաբերվեր մենակ video.am-ին կմտածեի, որ իրանցիցա, բայց չէ սաղ սայտերին (google, yahoo, youtube..) պինգս նորմալա (~100 ms, ~200ms, ~150 ms) բայց քաշում եմ ոչ ավել քան 35KB/s-ն…
Պրովայդերս անընդհատ պնդումա որ իմ ինտերնետի վրա ոչ մի լիմիտ չեն դրել…
Հիմա ոնց հասկանա՞մ, կարողա էս ինչ-ոչ վիրուսա կամ ինչ-որ բան բլոկա ընկնու՞մ  :Think:

----------


## MSGM

Մի հատ նայի տես մոտդ ինչ պրոցեսներ են աշխատում: Կարող ա հենց վիռուս ա, կամ էլ ինչ-որ ծրագիր կա, որ ինտերնետով բան ա անում: Իսկ պինգը դրա հետ կապ չունի, էտի ընդամենը ցույց ա տալիս, թե ինչքան ժամանակում ա քո ուղարկած ինֆորմացիան հասնում սերվեր:

----------


## Hda

> ......., թե ինչքան ժամանակում ա քո ուղարկած ինֆորմացիան հասնում սերվեր:


ու հետ գալիս

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Մի հատ նայի տես մոտդ ինչ պրոցեսներ են աշխատում: Կարող ա հենց վիռուս ա, կամ էլ ինչ-որ ծրագիր կա, որ ինտերնետով բան ա անում: Իսկ պինգը դրա հետ կապ չունի, էտի ընդամենը ցույց ա տալիս, թե ինչքան ժամանակում ա քո ուղարկած ինֆորմացիան հասնում սերվեր:


Ոնց որ թե նորմալա, ի՞նչ կասես  :Think: 
Մոտս KAV 2010-ա վերջին update-ով ու վիրուս բան չի գտնում…
tskmngr.jpg

Այսիքնքն պինգը կարա շատ արագ լինի բայց Down/Up արագությունները սահմանափակված լինեն պրովայդերի կողմից, հա՞

----------


## Zangezur

> Ոնց որ թե նորմալա, ի՞նչ կասես 
> Մոտս KAV 2010-ա վերջին update-ով ու վիրուս բան չի գտնում…
> tskmngr.jpg
> 
> Այսիքնքն պինգը կարա շատ արագ լինի բայց Down/Up արագությունները սահմանափակված լինեն պրովայդերի կողմից, հա՞


Իսկ ինչ կապա՞՞՞

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Կաբելային 10Mb/s, որը մոտ մի շաբաթ առաջ /ու արդեն մի կես տարի/ թողում էր am զոնայում 300-500Kb/s-ով քաշեի իսկ հիմա 30Kb/s-ի կարգիա, իսկ ընդհանրապես մի 100Kb/s-ով կարում էի քաշեի ասենք արտասահմանից, իսկ հիմա 30Kb/s-ից չի անցնում…
Ոնց քցում բռնում եմ էս վիռուսի նման չի, ավելի շուտ պրովայդերսա: Համ windows7-ումա տենց լինում համ xp-ում:

----------


## C i S c 0

> Ոնց որ թե նորմալա, ի՞նչ կասես 
> Մոտս KAV 2010-ա վերջին update-ով ու վիրուս բան չի գտնում…
> tskmngr.jpg
> 
> Այսիքնքն պինգը կարա շատ արագ լինի բայց Down/Up արագությունները սահմանափակված լինեն պրովայդերի կողմից, հա՞


ping-ը ցույցա տալիս, թե դու տվյալ  IP-ին տվյալ չափի (32,...,1024...) զապրոս ուղարկելուց, ինչքան ժամանկումա հասնում, այսինքն սենցա եթե ping երտ վատա ուրեմս հաստատ պրոբլեմ կունենաս download-ի, բայց նենց չի որ ping երտ լավա  ետ սաիտին download-տտ պտի արագ լինի, դա շատ բաներից կարա կախված լինի, օրինակ քո կոմպից, օրինակ ետ սայտից, կամ պրովայդերից....

----------


## Bruno

> այսինքն սենցա եթե ping երտ վատա ուրեմս հաստատ պրոբլեմ կունենաս download-ի,


Համաձայն չեմ: Կարամ 800 մս պինգ ունենամ տվյալ սայտի հետ, բայց ինտերնետիս արագությունը 5 մբ/վ լինի ու էդ սայտից շատ արագ ֆայլեր կարամ քաշեմ: Բայց քանի որ պինգերը մեծ են, սայտը կամաց կբացի:

----------


## C i S c 0

> Համաձայն չեմ: Կարամ 800 մս պինգ ունենամ տվյալ սայտի հետ, բայց ինտերնետիս արագությունը 5 մբ/վ լինի ու էդ սայտից շատ արագ ֆայլեր կարամ քաշեմ: Բայց քանի որ պինգերը մեծ են, սայտը կամաց կբացի:


հա բան չունեմ ասելու, վատ ասաց տեղը ես նկատի ունեի time out-ներով լինի օրինակ քասհելւց կտրտելով կքաշի....

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Պարզա, մերսի բացատրելու համար  :Smile: 
բազմաթիվ զանգերից հետո վերջապես լուծվեց խնդիրը, որը պարզվեց պրովայդերիցս էր… դե հայկական պրովայդերներին գիտեք…

----------


## arm020304

Բարև Ձեզ, Ժողովուրդ ջան ով կարա ինձ օգնի. Nootbooki wi fi-ով կպնում էի բաց ցանցի ու օգտագործում ինտերնետ, հիմա ցանցը փոխել են VPN network, նորից կարողանում եմ կպնել ցանցին (ավտոմատ IP-ով, windows 7),
գիտեմ Dial namber-ը առանց լոգին ու գաղտնաբառը իմանալու կարող եմ կպնել ինտերնետի ????? կամ լոգին ու գաղտնաբառը իմանալով կարամ կպնեմ ինտերնետի????
Mersiner...... :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Բարև Ձեզ, Ժողովուրդ ջան ով կարա ինձ օգնի. Nootbooki wi fi-ով կպնում էի բաց ցանցի ու օգտագործում ինտերնետ, հիմա ցանցը փոխել են VPN network, նորից կարողանում եմ կպնել ցանցին (ավտոմատ IP-ով, windows 7),
> գիտեմ Dial namber-ը առանց լոգին ու գաղտնաբառը իմանալու կարող եմ կպնել ինտերնետի ????? կամ լոգին ու գաղտնաբառը իմանալով կարամ կպնեմ ինտերնետի????
> Mersiner......


Տենց մի ժամանակ ես էլ կպնում էի մի շատ կարևոր նշանակության կառույցի ցացնցին, տոլի դրանց ադմինը մեռել էր, տոլի ադմին չունեին, մի խոսքով, փակեցին ՄԱԿ հասցեով,traffic inspektor էին օգտագործում, ես էլ ՄԱԿ-ը փոխում մտնում էի:
Հիմա քո պարագայում էլ ա նույնը, բոլոր կոմբինացիաները փորձի, մեկ էլ տեսար կպավ :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ենթադրենք երկու ինտեռնետ ունեմ՝
ա. 1Mbit/s արագության սահամանափակմամբ
բ. 10Mbit/s բայց տռաֆիկով /մեգաբայթը փողա/
հիմա ուզում եմ որ ծրագրերիս մի մասը մենակ առաջինից օտվեն /ասենք տոռռենտ, Օպեռա յութուբի համար/ իսկ մնացածը /ասենք մոզիլան և այլն, աշխատանքի համար/ երկրորդից
հնարավորա՞ տենց բան անել  :Think:

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

Բարև հայեր?ով կիմանա ոնց նոթբուքի լան-ը հզորացնել,տենց ծրագիր կամ ձև կա???
ինտերնետ եմ քաշել իմ մօտ առանց պռոբլեմ աշխատումա,կարճա կաբելը,իսկ նոթբուքով ,որը գտնվումա 80 մետրի վրա,շուտ-շուտ անջատվում միանումա???!!!

----------


## Zangezur

> Բարև հայեր?ով կիմանա ոնց նոթբուքի լան-ը հզորացնել,տենց ծրագիր կամ ձև կա???
> ինտերնետ եմ քաշել իմ մօտ առանց պռոբլեմ աշխատումա,կարճա կաբելը,իսկ նոթբուքով ,որը գտնվումա 80 մետրի վրա,շուտ-շուտ անջատվում միանումա???!!!


Փորձի մինչև կաբելը լանի մեջ մտցնելը սվիչ դնես, հետո միացնես կոմպի լանին, կարողա օգնի: Բայց խնդիրը նրանումա, որ մոտդ էժանագին կաբելա, որի մեջ երկաթային մասը շատա, համոզվելու համար կարաս մագնիսը մոտեցնես, եթե կպավ մագնիսին ուրեմն հաստատ անորակ կաբելա՝ էս ամեն ինչը իմ կարծիքով: Բայց էտ սվիչի մոմենտը փորձի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ինչ վարորակ կաբելի մասինա խոսքը՞

Մարդու մոտ խնդիրը այլ ա

Ասումա ինտերնետը գնում գալիսա,

1-ին ինտենետը կարա գնա գա քո պրովադերի կողմից:
2-րդ կարա գնա կանեկտրի վրայի էտ չռթիկը ջարդվելուց:
3-րդ ծրագրայինը նորմալ չլինի համակարգչի վրա. աշխատեն ինչոր ծրագրեր, որոնք կխանգարեն ինտերնետի կայուն աշխատելուն:

իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա կաբելի որակին, հա ինքը կարա լինի երկաթ, իսկ երկաչ լինում են հիմնականում չինական կարմիր պաչակայով կաբելները, FTP մարդու ծիծաղնել է գալիս:

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

> Փորձի մինչև կաբելը լանի մեջ մտցնելը սվիչ դնես, հետո միացնես կոմպի լանին, կարողա օգնի: Բայց խնդիրը նրանումա, որ մոտդ էժանագին կաբելա, որի մեջ երկաթային մասը շատա, համոզվելու համար կարաս մագնիսը մոտեցնես, եթե կպավ մագնիսին ուրեմն հաստատ անորակ կաբելա՝ էս ամեն ինչը իմ կարծիքով: Բայց էտ սվիչի մոմենտը փորձի:


կաբելը խամութում եղածից ամենալավն եմ առել,ամերիկական իրանց ասելով,համենայն դեպս էդ էլ կփորձեմ,շնորհակալություն.

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

> Ինչ վարորակ կաբելի մասինա խոսքը՞
> 
> Մարդու մոտ խնդիրը այլ ա
> 
> Ասումա ինտերնետը գնում գալիսա,
> 
> 1-ին ինտենետը կարա գնա գա քո պրովադերի կողմից:
> 2-րդ կարա գնա կանեկտրի վրայի էտ չռթիկը ջարդվելուց:
> 3-րդ ծրագրայինը նորմալ չլինի համակարգչի վրա. աշխատեն ինչոր ծրագրեր, որոնք կխանգարեն ինտերնետի կայուն աշխատելուն:
> ...


1.պրովայդերից հնարավոր չի,որովհետև իմ մոտելա նույն պրովայդերը ու ամեն ինչ շատ լավա
2.չռթիկից հնարավորա,կփոխեմ,բայց իրա մոտ ոչ թե ցույցա տալիս որ կաբելը անջատվեց,այլ մենակ ինետը.
3.դժվար ծրագրերից ըլնի ,նոր եմ ֆորմատ արել,կամ ել հնարավորա վիստայից ըլնի?բայց մինչև էդ էլ էր վիստա քցած???

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 1.պրովայդերից հնարավոր չի,որովհետև իմ մոտելա նույն պրովայդերը ու ամեն ինչ շատ լավա
> 2.չռթիկից հնարավորա,կփոխեմ,բայց իրա մոտ ոչ թե ցույցա տալիս որ կաբելը անջատվեց,այլ մենակ ինետը.
> 3.դժվար ծրագրերից ըլնի ,նոր եմ ֆորմատ արել,կամ ել հնարավորա վիստայից ըլնի?բայց մինչև էդ էլ էր վիստա քցած???


Կապ չունի երբ էս ֆոռմատ արել ու ես չեմ ասում որ դու վիրուս ունես:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 1.պրովայդերից հնարավոր չի,որովհետև իմ մոտելա նույն պրովայդերը ու ամեն ինչ շատ լավա
> 2.չռթիկից հնարավորա,կփոխեմ,բայց իրա մոտ ոչ թե ցույցա տալիս որ կաբելը անջատվեց,այլ մենակ ինետը.
> 3.դժվար ծրագրերից ըլնի ,նոր եմ ֆորմատ արել,կամ ել հնարավորա վիստայից ըլնի?բայց մինչև էդ էլ էր վիստա քցած???


Կապ չունի երբ էս ֆոռմատ արել ու ես չեմ ասում որ դու վիրուս ունես:

----------


## Zangezur

> Մարդու մոտ խնդիրը այլ ա


Եթե կաբելի որակը վատը եղավ կամ կաբելը երկար եղավ, կամ եթե լան քարտը որակյալ չէղավ,  կարա սիգնալը շատ հանգիստ անընդհատ կորի:

Հ.Գ. Mr.Sargsyan կոնկրետ ինտեռնետնա կորում, թե լան քարտնա անջատվում-միանում՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## Mr.Sargsyan

> Եթե կաբելի որակը վատը եղավ կամ կաբելը երկար եղավ, կամ եթե լան քարտը որակյալ չէղավ,  կարա սիգնալը շատ հանգիստ անընդհատ կորի:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Mr.Sargsyan կոնկրետ ինտեռնետնա կորում, թե լան քարտնա անջատվում-միանում՞՞՞՞՞


ինտեռնետը:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

ՊԻՆԳ արեք:

----------


## razmik21

Կնխդրեի հնարավորին չափ շուտ պատասխանել այս հարցին, որը շատ մեծ կարևորություն ունի ինձ համար: Նախապես Շնորհակալություն:

Ինչպե՞ս է պրովայդերը տեսնում մեր MAC հասցեները: Կարո՞ղ է նա  տեսնել այլ սարքերի տվյալները:
Ինչպե՞ս է վեբ-հանգույցը  տեսնում մեր MAC հասցեները և ո՞ր դեպքում: Կապ ու՞նի այդ ինֆորմացիայի տրամադրման հետ վեբ-բրաուզերը: Եվ ի՞նչ այլ ինֆորմացիա և ինչպե՞ս կարող է վեբ-հանգույցը ստանալ մեզանից: NAT-ը կամ կրկնակի NAT-ը պաշտպանու՞մ է մեզ այդ տեսակի ինֆորմացիայի արտահոսքից:

----------


## C i S c 0

> Բարև հայեր?ով կիմանա ոնց նոթբուքի լան-ը հզորացնել,տենց ծրագիր կամ ձև կա???
> ինտերնետ եմ քաշել իմ մօտ առանց պռոբլեմ աշխատումա,կարճա կաբելը,իսկ նոթբուքով ,որը գտնվումա 80 մետրի վրա,շուտ-շուտ անջատվում միանումա???!!!


Ես ճիշտն ասաց քո գրածից բան չհասկացա, մնացածների գրածներից մոտավոր հասկացա քո մոտ ինչ խնդիր։ Նախ կաբելը միանգամի՞ց ա մինանում նոթբուքին։ Հա ապա ուշադրություն դարցրու, կապը որ գնում գալիսա, մանիտորների վրա էլա՞ խաչ գնում գալիս։ Եթե հա, էդ դեպքում կարանք ուղղակի լանիդ հետևյալ նաստրոյկան փոխենք- մտնում ես properties-configur-advaced, ընտեղ պտի լինի ես կարգի բաներ link speed,link&duplex,duplex mode, media type... նայում ես դրանցից որը կա, իրա վրա նշում ես հետո աջ մասում պտի լինի value(նազնաչենիե) նայում ես ինչի վրայա դրած, ընտեղ նայի պտի լինի 10 Mbs half duplex, իսկ եթե հանկարծ հենց դրա վրա ել դրած կփոխես automode-ի վրա, պտի որ օգնի եթե իմ պատկերացրած պրոբլեմնա։

----------


## terev

Ժողովուրդ մի հարց:
Կարողա իմանաք Alfa AIP-w610  ռոուտերի կոճից (блок питания) ինչքան՞ հոսանք պիտի դուրս գա, 12V, թէ՞ 5V:

----------


## terev

Լավ, էլ պետք չի: Ետ կարգի սարքերինը 12V ա:

----------


## Արամ

մի մեգաբիտ երաշխավորած ինտերնետը շարինգ ցանցով քանի հոգու կարող ես ապահովլեն ոչ երաշխավորած մի մեգաբիտ տաս դե նենց որ դժգոհ չլինին

----------


## Zangezur

> մի մեգաբիտ երաշխավորած ինտերնետը շարինգ ցանցով քանի հոգու կարող ես ապահովլեն ոչ երաշխավորած մի մեգաբիտ տաս դե նենց որ դժգոհ չլինին


Նայած թե ինչ կարգի օգտագործողներ են

----------


## Արամ

> Նայած թե ինչ կարգի օգտագործողներ են


դե միջինը նենց չէ էլի որ սաղ վախտ կինո քաշեն կամ բան քաշեն հիմնականը թեթև մեթև երգեր մեկել սայտ մայտ մտնել

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Նախ առաջին պետքա նորմալ կարգավորումներով սերվեր լինի սպասարկող համակարգը, որպեսզի կարողանաս որկյալ կապ ապահովել, էտ դեպքում ցանկալի է լինուքս սլեքվար ու դրա տակ մի հատ էլ սկուիդ էս դնում ու վերջ:

----------


## Արամ

հա ետ հասկացա բայց հարցս անպատասխան մնաց, հիմա քանի հոգու կարելի է շարինգ անել՞ միջինը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> հա ետ հասկացա բայց հարցս անպատասխան մնաց, հիմա քանի հոգու կարելի է շարինգ անել՞ միջինը


Հիմա ոչ ոք չի կարող քեզ կոնկրետ բան ասել, դու ինքտ էլ մոտավոր պատկերացում կազմում ես թ՞ե քանի բաժանորդ կարող է աշխատել միաժամանակ, իսկ ստույգ կիմանաս այն ժամանակ, երբ որ արդեն կլնեն բաժանորդների մի որոշ չափ ու կօգտագործեն, այդ ժամանակ դու կկարողանաս գոնե մոտավոր հաշվարկներ անել:
Հիմա միայն կարող եմ քեզ ասել որ 256 կբ/վ արագությունը նորմալ միաժամանակ կարող են օգտագործել 4 բաժանորդ 1 մեգաբիթ ինտերնետ թողունակության դեպքում:  իսկ դրանից ավելի բարձր կամ ցածր արագությունների համար պետքա ուղղակի մի որոշ ժամանակ միացնել բաժանորդներին որ օգտագործեն: Այդ ժամանակ արդեն կարող ես ինչոր եզրակացություն անել ադյոք կարող ես ավելի շատ քանակի բաժանորդ պահել թ՞ե ոչ:

----------


## Արամ

> Հիմա ոչ ոք չի կարող քեզ կոնկրետ բան ասել, դու ինքտ էլ մոտավոր պատկերացում կազմում ես թ՞ե քանի բաժանորդ կարող է աշխատել միաժամանակ, իսկ ստույգ կիմանաս այն ժամանակ, երբ որ արդեն կլնեն բաժանորդների մի որոշ չափ ու կօգտագործեն, այդ ժամանակ դու կկարողանաս գոնե մոտավոր հաշվարկներ անել:
> Հիմա միայն կարող եմ քեզ ասել որ 256 կբ/վ արագությունը նորմալ միաժամանակ կարող են օգտագործել 4 բաժանորդ 1 մեգաբիթ ինտերնետ թողունակության դեպքում:  իսկ դրանից ավելի բարձր կամ ցածր արագությունների համար պետքա ուղղակի մի որոշ ժամանակ միացնել բաժանորդներին որ օգտագործեն: Այդ ժամանակ արդեն կարող ես ինչոր եզրակացություն անել ադյոք կարող ես ավելի շատ քանակի բաժանորդ պահել թ՞ե ոչ:


հիմա բայց ես օգուտը չեմ հասկանում եթե դու մի մեգաբիտին տալիս ես հարուր հազար ետ չորս բաժանորդներից ինչքան փոխ պետքա վերցնես որ ետ փողը լռանա

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> հիմա բայց ես օգուտը չեմ հասկանում եթե դու մի մեգաբիտին տալիս ես հարուր հազար ետ չորս բաժանորդներից ինչքան փոխ պետքա վերցնես որ ետ փողը լռանա


ապեր էս են քննարկվելիք թեման չի որ պետքա ես ստեղ քեզ բացատրեմ, արի սկայպով կամ ՊՄ, եթե շատա քեզ հետաքրքրում:
Գաղտնի բան չկա ստեղ, բոլոր էս ոլորտի մարդիկ էլ հասկանում են, ուղղակի որ խոսեցինք էստեղ շաաաատ կծավալվենք:

----------


## terev

Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ փոքր-թեթև ծրագիր (утилита) խորհուրդ տվեք, որի օգնությամբ կարողանամ Windows XP -ում ռոուտինգ իրականացնեմ:
Այսինքն կարողանամ ինտերնետ տրաֆիկը բաշխեմ երկու ինտերնետ կապերի միջև (Lan և Orange):

Գիտեմ, որ Windows XP -ում կա այդպիսի утилита, բայց ցանկալի է ինտուիտիվ ինտերֆեյսով ծրագիր լինի:

----------


## Rain

Ես տանը կաբելային ինտերնետ ունեմ , օրինակի համար ինձ մոտ դրված են.
IP        10.20.30.4/30 
Mask    255.255.255.252
Gat.     10.20.30.3

Գիտեմ որ սլեշը ասւմ է, որ սարքից 4 համակարգիչ (LAN) կարող է միացվել։
Իսկ մասկան ու գեթվեյը ինչի համար են, ինչ են ցույց տալիս, և ինչու է գեթվեյը IP-ից հենց 1-ով պակաս։ Ինչու է հաջորդ բաժանորդի մոտ IP-ն 10.20.30.8։ 
Մոտավորապես գիտեմ, բայց ինձ ավելի մանրամասն է պետք իմանալ։

----------


## Shah

> Ես տանը կաբելային ինտերնետ ունեմ , օրինակի համար ինձ մոտ դրված են.
> IP 10.20.30.4/30 
> Mask 255.255.255.252
> Gat. 10.20.30.3
> 
> Գիտեմ որ սլեշը ասւմ է, որ սարքից 4 համակարգիչ (LAN) կարող է միացվել։
> Իսկ մասկան ու գեթվեյը ինչի համար են, ինչ են ցույց տալիս, և ինչու է գեթվեյը IP-ից հենց 1-ով պակաս։ Ինչու է հաջորդ բաժանորդի մոտ IP-ն 10.20.30.8։ 
> Մոտավորապես գիտեմ, բայց ինձ ավելի մանրամասն է պետք իմանալ։



net.jpg
նախ և առաջ. 10.20.30.4 255.255.255.252 mask-ով չի կարող լինել:/30 perfix -ի համար կարող են միանալ 2 մեքենա`տվյալ դեպքում վերջում .1 և .2, այսինքն մեկը կլինի gateway-ը և մյուսը քո համակարգիչը, իսկ .3-ը կլինի Broadcast-ը (հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ gateway-ը 1-ով փոքր լինի քո ip-ից, ուղղակի ընդունված ա, որ առաջին ip-ին տրվում ա gateway-ին):
Mask-ը դա կարելի է ասել ցանցի չափսը ցույց տվող արժեքն է, որը տվյալ դեքում անում է նաև /30-ը, ես հաշվում եմ հետևյալ կերպ 32-30=2 => 2^2=4 => 256-4=252 ստացանք 255.255.255.252-ը: Gateway-ը դա "դարբասաշեմք"-ն է, այսինքն, տվյալ ցանցից դուրս գալու կետն է, այսպիսով քո 10.20.30.2 ip-ն որպեսզի դուրս գա (հասնի) ինչ որ մի հասցեյի, ապա պետք ա առաջինը հասնի gateway-ին:

----------


## albertich

Ժողովուրդ ջան խնդրում եմ բացատրեք ինչ է NAT  և ինչպես է աշխատում կամ ինչ վոր հղումներ հայերենով NAT ի վերաբերյալ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:59 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:56 ----------

Ժողովուրդ ջան խնդրում եմ բացատրեք ինչ է NAT և ինչպես է աշխատում կամ ինչ վոր հղումներ հայերենով NAT ի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## keyboard

> Ժողովուրդ ջան խնդրում եմ բացատրեք ինչ է NAT  և ինչպես է աշխատում կամ ինչ վոր հղումներ հայերենով NAT ի վերաբերյալ:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:59 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:56 ----------
> 
> Ժողովուրդ ջան խնդրում եմ բացատրեք ինչ է NAT և ինչպես է աշխատում կամ ինչ վոր հղումներ հայերենով NAT ի վերաբերյալ:


Network Address Translation protokol  TCP/IP ցանցերում օգտագործվող պրոտոկոլ է: Մի քիչ մատչելի լեզվով բացատրեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի:
NAT -ի հիմնական երկու ֆունկցիաներն են` մեկ IP հասցեով բազմաթիվ համակարգիչների ինտերնետ մուտքի հնրարավորությունը և ներքին ցացնցի կառուցվածքի անհասանելիությունը գլոբալ ցանցից, այսինքն ֆաեռվոլի պես մի բան:
Սա պարզության համար, սակայն ինքը NAT-ը լուրջ և շատ պիտանի պրոտոկոլա:
http://www.eserv.ru/NAT կարդա, հայերեն չի, բայց դժվար էլ թե հայերեն, նորմալ բան գտնես:

----------

Shah (09.09.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Ժողովուրդ ջան խնդրում եմ բացատրեք ինչ է NAT  և ինչպես է աշխատում կամ ինչ վոր հղումներ հայերենով NAT ի վերաբերյալ:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:59 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:56 ----------
> 
> Ժողովուրդ ջան խնդրում եմ բացատրեք ինչ է NAT և ինչպես է աշխատում կամ ինչ վոր հղումներ հայերենով NAT ի վերաբերյալ:


 Եթե կարիք ունենաս Fedora-ի տակից NAT անելու` պատրաստ եմ օգնեմ... կամ Cisco..

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:22 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:18 ----------




> Network Address Translation protokol  TCP/IP ցանցերում օգտագործվող պրոտոկոլ է: Մի քիչ մատչելի լեզվով բացատրեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի:
> NAT -ի հիմնական երկու ֆունկցիաներն են` մեկ IP հասցեով բազմաթիվ համակարգիչների ինտերնետ մուտքի հնրարավորությունը և ներքին ցացնցի կառուցվածքի անհասանելիությունը գլոբալ ցանցից, այսինքն ֆաեռվոլի պես մի բան:
> Սա պարզության համար, սակայն ինքը NAT-ը լուրջ և շատ պիտանի պրոտոկոլա:
> http://www.eserv.ru/NAT կարդա, հայերեն չի, բայց դժվար էլ թե հայերեն, նորմալ բան գտնես:


 NAT-ը պրոտոկոլ ա՞:

albertich, NAT-ը նույն մասկառադինգն ա... այսինքն մի ip-ի տակից այլ (local) ip-ներ մուտք են ունենում ինտերնետ:

----------

tikopx (09.09.2010)

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե կարիք ունենաս Fedora-ի տակից NAT անելու` պատրաստ եմ օգնեմ... կամ Cisco..
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:22 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:18 ----------
> 
> 
>  NAT-ը պրոտոկոլ ա՞:
> 
> albertich, NAT-ը նույն մասկառադինգն ա... այսինքն մի ip-ի տակից այլ (local) ip-ներ մուտք են ունենում ինտերնետ:


Իկս ինչ ա NAT-ը, իմ ասածը նույն բանը չէր? կարծում եմ ավելի մանրամասն բացատրած: Իմիջիայլոց Տանենբաում հեղինակ ճանաչում էս? նրա գրքերի մեջ պրոտոկոլները շատ հստակ են սահմանված ու գրած

----------


## Shah

> Իկս ինչ ա NAT-ը, իմ ասածը նույն բանը չէր? կարծում եմ ավելի մանրամասն բացատրած: Իմիջիայլոց *Տանեմբաում* հեղինակ ճանաչում էս? նրա գրքերի մեջ պրոտոկոլները շատ հստակ են սահմանված ու գրած


 *Տանենբաում* լսել եմ... 
Ես ընդամենը քեզ հարցրեցի NAT-ը պռոտոկոլ ա՞:

----------


## keyboard

> *Տանենբաու* լսել եմ... 
> Ես ընդամենը քեզ հարցրեցի NAT-ը պռոտոկոլ ա՞:


Ես էլ պատասխանեցի, Տանենբաու*մ*-ին էլ օրինակ բերեցի:
Պ.Ս.albertich Այդ հեղինակի գրքերից ճարի կարդա, Աբովյան փողոցի Կնիգոլյուբ խանութում կա, եթե իհարկե լուրջ ուսումնասիրելու ես ցանցեր:

----------


## Shah

Եթե *Տանենբաումը* գրել ա, որ NAT-ը պրոտոկոլ ա էդ գիրքը կարող էս դեն քցել...  :Jpit:  Արի օֆտոպախառը տուգանային չստանանք ու կարդանք պրոտոկոլների մասին...

----------

tikopx (09.09.2010)

----------


## keyboard

> Եթե *Տանենբաումը* գրել ա, որ NAT-ը պրոտոկոլ ա էդ գիրքը կարող էս դեն քցել...  Արի օֆտոպախառը տուգանային չստանանք ու կարդանք պրոտոկոլների մասին...


Օֆտոպ չի ինֆորմացիայա թող լինի, դու OSI մոդելի մակարդակներն ես ներկայացրել իրա պրոտոկոլներով,իսկ այ էս տողում ( Сетево́й протоко́л — набор правил, позволяющий осуществлять соединение и обмен данными между двумя и более включёнными в сеть устройствами.) մենք էլ հենց էս մասին էինք խոսում:

----------


## Shah

> Օֆտոպ չի ինֆորմացիայա թող լինի, դու OSI մոդելի մակարդակներն ես ներկայացրել իրա պրոտոկոլներով,իսկ այ էս տողում ( Сетево́й протоко́л — набор правил, позволяющий осуществлять соединение и обмен данными между двумя и более включёнными в сеть устройствами.) մենք էլ հենց էս մասին էինք խոսում:


 Հաջորդ նախադասությունը կարդա
"Разные протоколы, зачастую, описывают лишь разные стороны одного типа связи; взятые вместе, они образуют стек протоколов. Названия *«*протокол*»* и * «*стек протоколов*»* также указывают на программное обеспечение, которым * реализуется протокол*."  
*keyboard*, մի հարցի պատասխանի ու ես գնամ հանգիստ խղճով, NAT-ը պրոտոկոլ ա՞:  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Հաջորդ նախադասությունը կարդա
> "Разные протоколы, зачастую, описывают лишь разные стороны одного типа связи; взятые вместе, они образуют стек протоколов. Названия «протокол» и  «стек протоколов» также указывают на программное обеспечение, которым * реализуется протокол*."  
> *keyboard*, մի հարցի պատասխանի ու ես գնամ հանգիստ խղճով, NAT-ը պրոտոկոլ ա՞:


Ես էտ հարցին պատասխանել եմ արդեն ու հարց եմ տվել քեզ, իսկ ինչա NAT-ը

----------


## Shah

> Ես էտ հարցին պատասխանել եմ արդեն ու հարց եմ տվել քեզ, իսկ ինչա NAT-ը


անգլերեն` Network Address Translation Ցանցային IP-ների վերափոխումն ա, որը հիմնականում կատարվում է նրա համար որ մի IP-ի տակից մի քանի մեքենա կարողանա օգտվել... NAT-ը պրոտոկոլ չի, կասեմ ավելին, NAT-ի տակից ոչ բոլոր պրոտոկոլներն են անցնում: NAT-ը հասկացողություն ա, ինչպես օրինակ ռաութինգը` ռաութինգը կատարվում ա պակետներին "ճանապարհ ցույց" տալու համար:

----------

keyboard (10.09.2010)

----------


## albertich

ժողովուրդ RIP 2 մասին օվ ինչ գիտի?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ժողովուրդ RIP 2 մասին օվ ինչ գիտի?


Ինչոր անծանոթ անուն էր: Մի քանի բառով միգուցե ասեիր* RIP 2* - ի մասին:

----------

tikopx (12.09.2010)

----------


## Shah

> ժողովուրդ RIP 2 մասին օվ ինչ գիտի?


 _Routing Information Protocol - _ Իսկ ինչը հասկանալի չի: Ի՞նչն ա հետաքրքրում, կիրառման բնագավառները, թե պրոտոկոլի ֆորմատը, թե ինչը... Ո՞րտեղ ես կիրառում, ի՞նչ ռոութեր ա:

----------

tikopx (12.09.2010)

----------


## Shah

RIP-ը թույլ է տալիս դինամիկ կերպով թարմացնել մարշրուտների մասին ինֆորմացիան ստանալով այն հարևան մարշրուտիզատորներից: Ամեն RIP մարշրուտիզատոր իրեն հերթին 30 վայրկյանը մեկ իր մարշրուտների մասին ինֆորմացիա է թողարկում ցանցին: RIP-ի հաշվարկով մաքսիմալ հոպերի քանակը կարող է լինել 15-ը, 16-ից սկսած այն համարվում է "շատ հեռու" հոպ(հաջորդ քայլ):
RIP-ը օգտագործում է UDP-ն 520 պորտով: 
Հիմա RIP-ին փոխարինելու են եկել հիմնականում EIGRP-ն և OSPF-ը: Մեծ ցանցերի համար խորհուրդ չի տրվում օգտագործել քանի որ 15 հոպից այնկողմ մարշրուտի հեռավորություն չտեսնելը մեծ մինուս ա:

----------

tikopx (13.09.2010)

----------


## Txa

մի հաց ունեմ կարք օգնեք? եթե ես ունեմ հիլինի ip հասցե կարամ իմանամ իրա տեղը?
նախապես շատ շատ մերսի

----------


## Shah

> մի հաց ունեմ կարք օգնեք? եթե ես ունեմ հիլինի ip հասցե կարամ իմանամ իրա տեղը?
> նախապես շատ շատ մերսի


 Միայն համապատասխան օրգանների միջոցով:  :Smile:

----------


## Txa

> Միայն համապատասխան օրգանների միջոցով:


չէ տենց պետ չի :Smile: իսկ ուրիշ ձև չկա?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> չէ տենց պետ չիիսկ ուրիշ ձև չկա?


 


> *Միայն* համապատասխան օրգանների միջոցով:


Չէ:  :Smile:

----------


## Mardaker

Մի եղանակ, բայց միշտ չի աշխատում:


```
telnet 46.70.0.65
username: admin
password: admin
Copyright (c) 2001 - 2006 TP-LINK TECHNOLOGIES CO., LTD
$>show all

 RAS version: 5.0.0 Build 100421 Rel.24138
 System   ID: $2.11.88.1(UE9.C39)1.2.3.4  20100415_V003[Apr 15 2010 20:49:34]
 romRasSize: 1599584
 system up time:     2:00:22 (b0565 ticks)
 bootbase version: VTC_SPI1.2 | 2008/07/02

Hostname        = tc
Message         = <empty>
ip route mode   = Yes
bridge mode     = Yes
DHCP setting:
  DHCP Mode      = Server
  Client IP Pool Starting Address = 192.168.1.2
  Size of Client IP Pool = 253
  Primary DNS Server     = 0.0.0.0
  Secondary DNS Server   = 0.0.0.0
  DHCP server leasetime  = 259200
TCP/IP Setup:
  IP Address     = 192.168.1.1
  IP Subnet Mask = 255.255.255.0
  Rip Direction  = None
    Version      = Rip-2B
  Multicast      = None

RemoteNode     = 0
Rem Node Name  = Node1(ISP)
Encapsulation  = PPPoE
Multiplexing   = LLC-based
Channel active = Yes
VPI/VCI value  = 0/35
IP Routing mode= Yes
Bridge mode    = No
PPP Username   = 7400061504

PPP Password   = 434475

Service name   =
Remote IP Addr        = 0.0.0.0
Remote IP Subnet Mask = 0.0.0.0
IP address assignment type = Dynamic
SUA            = Yes
Multicast      = None
Default Route node            = Yes

RemoteNode     = 1
Rem Node Name  = Node2
Encapsulation  = RFC 1483
Multiplexing   = LLC-based
Channel active = Yes
VPI/VCI value  = 1/32
IP Routing mode= No
Bridge mode    = Yes
Remote IP Addr        = 0.0.0.0
Remote IP Subnet Mask = 0.0.0.0
IP address assignment type = Dynamic
SUA            = Yes
Multicast      = None
Default Route node            = No

RemoteNode     = 2
Rem Node Name  = Node3
Encapsulation  = RFC 1483
Multiplexing   = LLC-based
Channel active = Yes
VPI/VCI value  = 0/33
IP Routing mode= No
Bridge mode    = Yes
Remote IP Addr        = 0.0.0.0
Remote IP Subnet Mask = 0.0.0.0
IP address assignment type = Dynamic
SUA            = Yes
Multicast      = None
Default Route node            = No

RemoteNode     = 3
Rem Node Name  = Node4
Encapsulation  = RFC 1483
Multiplexing   = LLC-based
Channel active = Yes
VPI/VCI value  = 0/100
IP Routing mode= No
Bridge mode    = Yes
Remote IP Addr        = 0.0.0.0
Remote IP Subnet Mask = 0.0.0.0
IP address assignment type = Dynamic
SUA            = Yes
Multicast      = None
Default Route node            = No

RemoteNode     = 4
Rem Node Name  = PvcNode5
Encapsulation  = PPPoE
Multiplexing   = LLC-based
Channel active = Yes
VPI/VCI value  = 8/35
IP Routing mode= Yes
Bridge mode    = No
PPP Username   = 7400061504

PPP Password   = 4475

Service name   =
Remote IP Addr        = 0.0.0.0
Remote IP Subnet Mask = 0.0.0.0
IP address assignment type = Dynamic
SUA            = Yes
Multicast      = None
Default Route node            = No

RemoteNode     = 5
Rem Node Name  = Node6
Encapsulation  = RFC 1483
Multiplexing   = LLC-based
Channel active = Yes
VPI/VCI value  = 8/48
IP Routing mode= No
Bridge mode    = Yes
Remote IP Addr        = 0.0.0.0
Remote IP Subnet Mask = 0.0.0.0
IP address assignment type = Dynamic
SUA            = Yes
Multicast      = None
Default Route node            = No

RemoteNode     = 6
Rem Node Name  = Node7
Encapsulation  = RFC 1483
Multiplexing   = LLC-based
Channel active = Yes
VPI/VCI value  = 0/38
IP Routing mode= No
Bridge mode    = Yes
Remote IP Addr        = 0.0.0.0
Remote IP Subnet Mask = 0.0.0.0
IP address assignment type = Dynamic
SUA            = Yes
Multicast      = None
Default Route node            = No

RemoteNode     = 7
Rem Node Name  = Node8
Encapsulation  = RFC 1483
Multiplexing   = LLC-based
Channel active = No
VPI/VCI value  = 0/40
IP Routing mode= No
Bridge mode    = Yes
Remote IP Addr        = 0.0.0.0
Remote IP Subnet Mask = 0.0.0.0
IP address assignment type = Dynamic
SUA            = No
Multicast      = None
Default Route node            = No
```

Ինչքան գիտեմ, որպես լռելյայն password  դրվում է տան հեռախոսահամարը: Իսկ հեռախոսահամարով հասցեն կգտնես:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:21 ----------

Կարող ես նաև ավելի հետաքրքիր բաներ անել, օրինակ տեսնել իրենց ներքին ցանցի հանգույցները, բզբզալ :-), իսկ երբ հոգնես, մոդեմը hard reset արա  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:34 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:25 ----------

Hard reset չանես, կատակում էի: :Smile:

----------


## Shah

Ափսոս IP DHCP-ն ա տալիս, ամեն անգամ չես կարա անես, բացի դրանից միշտ չի նույն մոդեմից լինում: Հիմա հիմնականում ZXDSL 831AII մոդեմներ են տալիս  :Jpit:

----------


## albertich

Ով կարա ասի ինչ է իրփնից ներկայացնում լոգ ֆայլ?

----------


## Shah

> Ով կարա ասի ինչ է իրփնից ներկայացնում լոգ սայլ?


Լոգ սայլը ո՞րն ա եղբայր: Եթե անգլերեն ա գրած անգլերեն գրի լա՞վ:

----------


## albertich

սայլ չե ֆայլ:  log file

----------


## Shah

> Ով կարա ասի ինչ է իրփնից ներկայացնում լոգ ֆայլ?


Ծրագրերը իրենց հաշվետվությունները ներկայացնում են լոգերի միջոցով: Դա կարողա լինի սխալի մասին լոգեր կամ այլ գրանցումներ, շատ պետքական ա, մանավանդ երբ անորոշ վիճակա մոտդ լոգերում շատ հարցերի լուծումներ կգտնես:

----------


## albertich

ցանցային համակարգերում լոգ ֆայլը ինչ ինֆորմացիա կարա պահի

----------


## Shah

> ցանցային համակարգերում լոգ ֆայլը ինչ ինֆորմացիա կարա պահի


 Նայած ինչ մեքենա ա ու ինչ ծրագիր ա օգտագործում, շատ գլոբալ հարց ես տալիս:

----------


## albertich

լավ շնոռհակալ եմ: մեկ ել ինչ որ հղումներ կարաս ասես ետ տեմայով?

----------


## Shah

> լավ շնոռհակալ եմ: մեկ ել ինչ որ հղումներ կարաս ասես ետ տեմայով?


 Ռուսերեն, կամ եթե ռուսերենի հետ չունես հարցրու էստեղ: Իմ դասատուն` http://opennet.ru/

----------


## albertich

լավ ա գործերս ռուսերենի հետ մեռսի

----------


## Mardaker

> Ափսոս IP DHCP-ն ա տալիս, ամեն անգամ չես կարա անես, բացի դրանից միշտ չի նույն մոդեմից լինում: Հիմա հիմնականում ZXDSL 831AII մոդեմներ են տալիս


Ինչ վերաբերվում է ZXDSL 831 սերիայի մոդեմներին, կարելի է փորձել այսպես՝


```
$>telnet 46.70.60.42
                   ========================
                    Welcome to ZXDSL 831AII
                   ========================

ZTE Inc., Software Release ZXDSL 831AIIV2.2.0a_E09_OV

Login name: admin
Password: admin

> sh


BusyBox v1.00 (2006.08.16-07:57+0000) Built-in shell (msh)
Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.

# ps
  PID  Uid     VmSize   Stat      Command
    1   admin        36   S          init
    2   admin               SWN    [ksoftirqd/0]
    3   admin               SW<    [events/0]
    4   admin               SW<    [khelper]
    5   admin               SW<    [kblockd/0]
    6   admin               SW      [pdflush]
    7   admin               SW      [pdflush]
    8   admin               SW      [kswapd0]
    9   admin               SW<    [aio/0]
   10  admin               SW      [mtdblockd]
   18  admin       60    S          -sh
   37  admin      468   S          cfm
  135 admin       28    S          pvc2684d
  185 admin       92    S          igmp lo
  231 admin       52    S          dhcpd
  232 admin      468   S          cfm
  233 admin      468   S          telnetd
  237 admin       32    S          tftpd
  238 admin      468   S          httpd
  240 admin      468   S          twtimer
  245 admin      180   S   pppd -c 0.35.1 -i nas_0_35 -u 7400051236 -p ******-f
  327 admin       84    S          /bin/dnsprobe
  331 admin      264   S          upnp -L br0 -W ppp_0_35_1 -D
  347 admin      112   S          reaim -e 46.70.60.42
  549 admin      560   S          telnetd
  550 admin      252   S          sh -c sh
  551 admin      276   S          sh
  552 admin      244   R          ps

# cat /proc/245/cmdline
pppd-c0.35.1-inas_0_35-u7400051236-p443341-f0-m00308813176c/0d75#
```

Ահա և ամենը  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ZXDSL 831 սերիայի մոդեմներին, կարելի է փորձել այսպես՝
> Ահա և ամենը


 Եղբայր, IP-ները փոփոխվում են: Չես կարա ասես հաջորդ սեսիայում ինքը ինչ IP կունենա: DHCP-ն հենց էդ էր նշանակում: Իսկ մոդեմի հրամանները դժվար չի իմանալ "help" կամ "?"  հրամաններով:

----------


## Mardaker

> Եղբայր, IP-ները փոփոխվում են: Չես կարա ասես հաջորդ սեսիայում ինքը ինչ IP կունենա: DHCP-ն հենց էդ էր նշանակում: Իսկ մոդեմի հրամանները դժվար չի իմանալ "help" կամ "?"  հրամաններով:


Ահա, գիտեմ:
Բայց ինչքան հասկացա, խոսքը գնում էր այն մասին, երբ կոնկրետ գիտես տվյալ պահին բաժանորդն ինչ IP ունի:
Օրինակ ինչ-որ messenger-ով էր ֆայլ ես ուղարկում ու netstat-ով նայում տվյալ պահին նրա IP-ն:



> մի հաց ունեմ կարք օգնեք? եթե ես ունեմ հիլինի ip հասցե կարամ իմանամ իրա տեղը?
> նախապես շատ շատ մերսի

----------

Shah (01.10.2010), Txa (01.10.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Ահա, գիտեմ:
> Բայց ինչքան հասկացա, խոսքը գնում էր այն մասին, երբ կոնկրետ գիտես տվյալ պահին բաժանորդն ինչ IP ունի:
> Օրինակ ինչ-որ messenger-ով էր ֆայլ ես ուղարկում ու netstat-ով նայում տվյալ պահին նրա IP-ն:


 Մենք դա կարանք մենակ ենթադրենք, որ մեսենջերի մեջ ա տեսել, կարողա ssh-ի լոգերի մեջ ա տեսել, օր` 


```
Oct 1 11:09:09 line1 sshd[2127]: Accepted  password for root from 46.70.194.*** port 13058
```

 Ամեն դեպքում լավ էր ասված  :Smile: 
հ.գ. gadget կա տրաֆիկը ցույց տվող, բացի դրանից netstat-ի փոխարեն կարա ցույց տա ակտիվ միացումների IPները, լավ բան ա, քաշի:

----------

Txa (01.10.2010)

----------


## Txa

> Մի եղանակ, բայց միշտ չի աշխատում:
> 
> 
> ```
> telnet 46.70.0.65
> username: admin
> password: admin
> Copyright (c) 2001 - 2006 TP-LINK TECHNOLOGIES CO., LTD
> $>show all
> ...


բռատ որ խնդերեմ ավելի մանրամասն կբացատրես ետի ոնց անեմ??

----------


## Txa

> Ահա, գիտեմ:
> Բայց ինչքան հասկացա, խոսքը գնում էր այն մասին, երբ կոնկրետ գիտես տվյալ պահին բաժանորդն ինչ IP ունի:
> Օրինակ ինչ-որ messenger-ով էր ֆայլ ես ուղարկում ու netstat-ով նայում տվյալ պահին նրա IP-ն:


որ ակումբում գրեցի ետ ժամանակ հաստատ գիտեի ետ ip ով եր մտել բայց հիմա կարողա փոխված լինի չեմ կարա ասեմ ելի.

----------


## albertich

Բարև բոլորին : Socket ծրագրային ինտերֆեյսը իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում??

----------


## Shah

> Բարև բոլորին : Socket ծրագրային ինտերֆեյսը իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում??


Վիքի: Եթե ինչ որ բան պարզ չլինի` դիմի:

----------


## JoKer777

Ժող ջան օգնեք էլի.... ռադիո մոդեմս  անընդհատ սկանինգ է տալիս, կապը կորում է, մի րոպեից նորից գալիս է....պրովայդերից է՞ թե իմ մոտից....՞

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ժող ջան օգնեք էլի.... ռադիո մոդեմս  անընդհատ սկանինգ է տալիս, կապը կորում է, մի րոպեից նորից գալիս է....պրովայդերից է՞ թե իմ մոտից....՞


Այսինքն ի՞նչ կնշանակե սկանինգ, այ եթե ճիշտ նկարագրես խնդիրդ մի գուցե կարողանանք օգնել:

----------


## Shah

> Ժող ջան օգնեք էլի.... ռադիո մոդեմս  անընդհատ սկանինգ է տալիս, կապը կորում է, մի րոպեից նորից գալիս է....պրովայդերից է՞ թե իմ մոտից....՞


 Մոդելն ասա ռադիոյի:

----------


## JoKer777

Մոդեմս d-link ՝, սկանինգ այսինքն կապը կորում է, հետո էլի գալիս, state-ն դառնում է scanning; իսկ Bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00, հետո նորից կպնում է ու ինետ կա, ինչ որ ստանդարտ ժամանակ չկա, կարա մի 2 ամիս նորմալ աշխատի, իսկ կարա մի ամիս ամեն օր տենց անի  :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մոդեմս d-link ՝, սկանինգ այսինքն կապը կորում է, հետո էլի գալիս, state-ն դառնում է scanning; իսկ Bssid: 00:00:00:00:00:00, հետո նորից կպնում է ու ինետ կա, ինչ որ ստանդարտ ժամանակ չկա, կարա մի 2 ամիս նորմալ աշխատի, իսկ կարա մի ամիս ամեն օր տենց անի


Անտենայի միջից եթե կարող էս հանիր այն բոլոր հաճախականությունները որոնք որ հարկավոր չէ անտենային: Կթողնես միայն այն հաճախականությունը, որին որ այս պահին ինքը միացած է:

Հնարավոր սիգնալ վատ լինելուց այն սկան անի ավտոմատ ու փորձի այլ հաճախականությամբ միանալ լրիվ այլ բազային կանալի:

----------

JoKer777 (02.12.2010)

----------


## JoKer777

Սրանց մասին է խոսքը՞ իմը առաջինին է կպած, բայց որ սկանինգ է տալիս, փոխում եմ երկրորդ DataCell.am WiFi 00:0d:ed:ab:77:b4 -ին մի քիչ աշխատում է, հետո նորից էս էլ է սկանինգ տալիս.

----------


## JoKer777

էս էլ ասացս....

----------


## Shah

Կարող ա՞ մեջի սոֆտն ա թռել, կարում ե՞ս Upgrade անես, կամ էլ ռեսեթ: Տես կկրկնվի՞:

----------


## JoKer777

> Կարող ա՞ մեջի սոֆտն ա թռել, կարում ե՞ս Upgrade անես, կամ էլ ռեսեթ: Տես կկրկնվի՞:


ռեսետ արել եմ, կրկնվում է, Upgrade ուզում եմ քաշեմ, բայց չգիտեմ d-linki ինչ մոդելի համար քաշեմ....

----------


## Shah

Մի հատ մտի system utility կամ upgrade տես *նման* բան գրած ա՞ DWL-G700 կամ DWL-2700AP

----------


## JoKer777

էսի system utility

էսել upgrade

ոնց որ թե չկա./..

----------


## Shah

հեչ լավ չի )) մի հատ վրեն նայի, կամ իրա տեխ. ուղեցույցի մեջ, կամ կառոբկի, վերջի վարիանտ методом тыка ենք անելու` հերթով փորձելու ենք: Սենց մի հատ բան եմ գտել, արի մի հատ փորձի քաշես պետքական սոֆտը ու հենց պռաշիվկեն ու փորձենք:

----------


## JoKer777

:Smile:  կառոբկա չունի, տեխ ուղեցույց նույնպես)) պրովայդերը եկել դրել ու գնացել է մի 4 տարի առաջ, դրանից հետո մի 4 պրովայդեր փոխել եմ,... բայց զանգեցի առաջին պրովայդերիս., G700 է.... հիմա փորձենք

----------


## JoKer777

հիմա upgrade անենք՞ թե պրոշիվկա՞ պրոշիվկա լան-ով չի լինի չէ՞ քոմ է պետք....

----------


## Աթեիստ

Conceptronic-ը ոչ օրիգինալ պռոշիվկայա որոշ դլինկների համար:
Տեսականորեն օրիգինալից ավելի լավ պտի աշխատի:

upgrade ու պրոշիվկա տեսականորեն նույն բանն ա:

----------

JoKer777 (02.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

> կառոբկա չունի, տեխ ուղեցույց նույնպես)) պրովայդերը եկել դրել ու գնացել է մի 4 տարի առաջ, դրանից հետո մի 4 պրովայդեր փոխել եմ,... բայց զանգեցի առաջին պրովայդերիս., G700 է.... հիմա փորձենք


 10-նոցում էի խփել)) ուրեմն քեզ պետք ա UPT-5 կաբել, այսինքն նույնն ա ինչ սովորական խաչաձև կապված էդեռնետ կաբել.. ինձ թվում ա արդեն ունես, քանի որ էդ սքրինշոթերը ցույց էս տալիս... Հիմա քաշի Upgrade.exe-ն

----------

JoKer777 (02.12.2010)

----------


## JoKer777

> 10-նոցում էի խփել)) ուրեմն քեզ պետք ա UPT-5 կաբել, այսինքն նույնն ա ինչ սովորական խաչաձև կապված էդեռնետ կաբել.. ինձ թվում ա արդեն ունես, քանի որ էդ սքրինշոթերը ցույց էս տալիս... Հիմա քաշի Upgrade.exe-ն





> В настоящее время с вашего IP адреса 91.103.63.166
> уже идет скачивание.


 երևի վաղը փորձեմ....

----------


## Zangezur

Կարամ ZTE10 W300 Wireless ADSL Router-ը և D-link dir 320 (Asus WL-500gP V2) կապել իրար, այսինքն dir 320-ը ZTE10 W300-ի Wireless սիգալը բռնի ու իրա լան պոռտերով ինտեռնետ տա: Այսինքն սենց կարամ անեմ թե չէ՞՞ Ու եթե հնարավորա, ապա ոնց՞՞՞՝՝

----------


## Bruno

Zangezur կարաս անես:

Նայիր այստեղ
http://www.wl500g.info/showthread.php?t=13144

----------

Zangezur (21.12.2010)

----------


## Andosh

Տան պայմաններում «Հայլայն» ինտենրետի արագության վրա ի՞նչպես կարելի սահմանափակում դնել, ի՞նչ ռաութերի կամ օպերացիոն համակարգի օգնությամբ: Հարկավոր է էժան, հասարակ ու որակյալ մի ծրագիր կամ տեխնիկա: 

Եվ ի՞նչպես կարելի 2 «Հայլայն» ինտենրետ գումարել իրար: Ի՞նչի օգնությամբ, որ համ ստաբիլ աշխատի, համ պրոբլեմներ չլինի:

----------


## Shah

> Տան պայմաններում «Հայլայն» ինտենրետի արագության վրա ի՞նչպես կարելի սահմանափակում դնել, ի՞նչ ռաութերի կամ օպերացիոն համակարգի օգնությամբ: Հարկավոր է էժան, հասարակ ու որակյալ մի ծրագիր կամ տեխնիկա:


trafic inspector



> Եվ ի՞նչպես կարելի 2 «Հայլայն» ինտենրետ գումարել իրար: Ի՞նչի օգնությամբ, որ համ ստաբիլ աշխատի, համ պրոբլեմներ չլինի:


Այսի՞նքն: Երկու հատ 1024-ը դարձնես 2048? Եթե backup-ի համար ես տենց որոշել, մեկա եթե մեկը գնաց, մյուսն էլ ա թռնելու..

----------


## Andosh

Չէ ուղղակի զուտ գումարել է հարկավոր: Խնդիր չկա փոխարինման:
Կխնդրեի չառաջարկել ո՛չ «Տրաֆիկ ինսպեկտոր», ո՛չ էլ «User Gate»:

----------


## Shah

> Եվ ի՞նչպես կարելի 2 «Հայլայն» ինտենրետ գումարել իրար: Ի՞նչի օգնությամբ, որ համ ստաբիլ աշխատի, համ պրոբլեմներ չլինի:


մի հատ OSPF-ի մասին կարդա, եթե ձեռք ա տալիս կարելիա սենց անել:

----------


## Shah

> Չէ ուղղակի զուտ գումարել է հարկավոր: Խնդիր չկա փոխարինման:
> Կխնդրեի չառաջարկել ո՛չ «Տրաֆիկ ինսպեկտոր», ո՛չ էլ «User Gate»:


 Ամենաէժան/ձրի ձևը դա ա, եթե ձեռք չի տալիս` ցանցը մեծ ա ավելի առաջարկում եմ մի հատ առանձին bandwidth manager դնես, լավ կլինի առանձին մեքենա, իսկ bandwidth manager-ի տարբեր տեսակներ կան, թե Win-ի տակից թե nix-երի... ո՞րն ա ձեռնտու, ասա իրար հետ մտածենք:

----------


## Andosh

> Ամենաէժան/ձրի ձևը դա ա, եթե ձեռք չի տալիս` ցանցը մեծ ա ավելի առաջարկում եմ մի հատ առանձին bandwidth manager դնես, լավ կլինի առանձին մեքենա, իսկ bandwidth manager-ի տարբեր տեսակներ կան, թե Win-ի տակից թե nix-երի... ո՞րն ա ձեռնտու, ասա իրար հետ մտածենք:


Օպերացիոն համակարգը Windows Xp է, երևի վերջին տարբերակը փորձենք:

----------


## Shah

> Օպերացիոն համակարգը Windows Xp է, երևի վերջին տարբերակը փորձենք:


 Վերջինը Linux-ն էր, սենց մի բան գտա` WebCBQ Bandwidth Manager, կարդա դրա մասին, եթե ձեռք տվեց` մի հատ Linux քաշի, տեղադրի ու քաշի WebCBQ Bandwidth Manager-ը հետո եթե խնդիր լինի կփորձեմ օգնեմ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա երկու կանալը իրար միացնելուն` եթե գաղտնիք չի կասե՞ս ինչ իմաստ ունի նույն պրովայդերից երկու հատ կանալ վերցնես, ընդ որում եթե խնդիր չունես էդ երկուսի փոխարեն մեկը վերցնես նույն երկուսի "հաստությամբ":

----------


## Andosh

> Վերջինը Linux-ն էր, սենց մի բան գտա` WebCBQ Bandwidth Manager, կարդա դրա մասին, եթե ձեռք տվեց` մի հատ Linux քաշի, տեղադրի ու քաշի WebCBQ Bandwidth Manager-ը հետո եթե խնդիր լինի կփորձեմ օգնեմ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա երկու կանալը իրար միացնելուն` եթե գաղտնիք չի կասե՞ս ինչ իմաստ ունի նույն պրովայդերից երկու հատ կանալ վերցնես, ընդ որում եթե խնդիր չունես էդ երկուսի փոխարեն մեկը վերցնես նույն երկուսի "հաստությամբ":


Առաջինը կնայեմ անպայման, շատ շնորհակալ եմ:

Պրովայդերը մեկ հեռախոսագծով տրամադրում է մաքսիմալը 3076 կբ/վ ինտենրետ: Հարկավոր է երկու 3076 կբ/վ գումարել իրար և ստանալ մեկ ամբողջական կանալ:

----------


## Shah

> Պրովայդերը մեկ հեռախոսագծով տրամադրում է մաքսիմալը 3076 կբ/վ ինտենրետ: Հարկավոր է երկու 3076 կբ/վ գումարել իրար և ստանալ մեկ ամբողջական կանալ:


 Փաստորեն երկու հեռախոսագիծ ես օգտագործելու: Ավելի լավ չի՞ երաշխավորված 3Mbps վերցնես, ոնց հասկանում եմ, դեռ չես էլ սկսել, մինչև 25 հոգի կարաս կպցնես երաշխավորված 3Mbps-ով միջինը 256 արագությամբ:

----------


## Andosh

> Փաստորեն երկու հեռախոսագիծ ես օգտագործելու: Ավելի լավ չի՞ երաշխավորված 3Mbps վերցնես, ոնց հասկանում եմ, դեռ չես էլ սկսել, մինչև 25 հոգի կարաս կպցնես երաշխավորված 3Mbps-ով միջինը 256 արագությամբ:


Չէ, էս տարբերակով է պետք աշխատել ու միջին արագությունը 256 կբ/վ քիչա: 
Երաշխավորված 3072 կբ/վ արագությունը թանկ է ու որակը գրեթե նույնն է:

----------


## Shah

> Չէ, էս տարբերակով է պետք աշխատել ու միջին արագությունը 256 կբ/վ քիչա: 
> Երաշխավորված 3072 կբ/վ արագությունը թանկ է ու որակը գրեթե նույնն է:


Ստատիկ route-ով կարելիա անել, մեկա երկուսն իրար հետ ա գնալու (կանալը գնալու դեպքում), կարելի ա NAT անել մի մեքենայից երկու ինտեռնետի ինտեռֆեյսները դեպի քո լոկալ ցանց, հետո route add-ով նշել օրինակ` 
route add 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.128 hiline1_ինտեռֆեյսի_IP
route add 192.168.0.128 255.255.255.128 hiline2_ինտեռֆեյսի_IP
Հետևաբար կլիենտներին բաժանում ես հավասարապես 192.168.0.0/25 և 192.168.0.128/25 ցանցերում:


Բայց էս դեպքում, դու պետք ա static IP վերցնես (կարծեմ ~500դրամ ա)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

ժողովուրդ կարա՞ք գերարագ էթեռնեթ կապ թեմայով մի հատ մի քանի էջանոց գործ փոխանցեք ինձ
Շնորհակալ կլինեմ. Gor_E@list.ru

----------


## Shah

> ժողովուրդ կարա՞ք գերարագ էթեռնեթ կապ թեմայով մի հատ մի քանի էջանոց գործ փոխանցեք ինձ
> Շնորհակալ կլինեմ. Gor_E@list.ru


 1. FastEthernet ի նկատի ունե՞ս (ուղղակի գերարագի մեջ "գեր"-ը չհասկացա)
2. Հայերե՞ն (հայերեն տենց թեմա դժվարոտ կլի ճարել, մաքսիմում ռուսերենից թարգմանվի)

----------


## Zangezur

Սենց իրավիճակա: 
Ունեմ ռուդեռ D-link dir 320 , որը միացածա առմինկոյի ինետնետին ու մեկել ZTE10 W300 Wireless ADSL Router, որը միացած հայ-լայնին:
Ոնց կարամ այս երկու ինետնետը միավորեմ իրար:
Ես սենց մի բան եմ արել:
D-link dir 320-ի և ZTE10 W300-ի լան պոռտերից մեկը իրար եմ միացրել, իսկ կոմպից գնացող կաբելը միացրել եմ ռուտեռներից մեկի լան պոռտին,  առաջին ռուտեռի այփի դիապազոնը դրել եմ 192.168.27.*** իսկ երկրորդ ռուտեռինը թողել եմ զավասկոյը՝ 192.168.1.***, հետևապես երկու ռուտեռները կոմպին հասանելի են դարձել մի լան քարտով: Հետո լան քարտի նաստրոյակներում ավելացրել եմ երկու հատ այփի, երկու հատ գաթեվեյ և երկու հատ դնս սերվեր՝ այ սենց՝

իսկ Network and Sharing Center-ում բերելա էս՝


Համապատասխանաբար առաջինը հայ-լայն իսկ երկրորդը առմինկո:
Ոնց ջոկում եմ միայն տօռռենտ ծրագիրնա երկուսի արագությունները գումարում, իսկ սովորական վեբ սեֆինգի դեպքում՝ ոչ. Ահա (հայ-լայն 2 մեգաբիթ, իսկ առմինկոն մինչ 2 մեգաբիթ)՝


իսկ http://speedtest.net այ սենց արդյունքներա ցույց տալիս, ուշադրություն դարձրեք պռովայդեռին ու ափլոադին

Էս դեպքում բան չհասակացա, դուրսա գալիս դաունը օգտագործումա հայ-լայնից իսկ ափը առմինկոյից… :Think: 


Վոպշըմ, հիմա ոնց կարամ էս երկու ինետի արագությունները գումարեմ իրար բոլոր ծրագրեի համար կամ, ընդհնարպես ինչ կարամ անեմ՞՞՞ :Think:

----------


## Shah

> Ոնց ջոկում եմ միայն տօռռենտ ծրագիրնա երկուսի արագությունները գումարում, իսկ սովորական վեբ սեֆինգի դեպքում՝ ոչ.


Տոռռենտի օգտագործած պորտերի շնորհիվ միգուցե արագությունը գումարվի.. (չնայած դրանում էլ եմ կասկածում)քանի որ տոռռենտը հաստատում ա մեկից ավելի միացումներ(connection)



> Էս դեպքում բան չհասակացա, դուրսա գալիս դաունը օգտագործումա հայ-լայնից իսկ ափը առմինկոյից…


Ընդհանրապես դու սերֆինգի ժամանակ կարող ես օգտագործել մենակ մի ճանապարհ պակետները ուղարկելու և մի ճանապարհ հետ ընդունելու համար: Քո ասած իրար գումարելը չի ստացվի` չի կարա մի հարցումը/հարցման_պատասխանը գա մեկից ավել ճանապարհներով: Չնայած կասկածում եմ, բայց եթե ուզում ես ինքդ կապ տրամադրես ուրիշներին ավելի լավ ա ամեն քեզնից օգտվող մեքենայի համար առանձին "ճանապարը"(route) ցույց տաս քո դրած GW մեքենայի մեջ(էդ դեպքում կարող ես ինքդ նշել որ IP-ն որ կապից օգտվի, հետևաբար "պարապ" կանալ չես ունենա):

----------

Zangezur (26.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

Հատուկ քո համար փորձեցի` չի լինում երկու կանալից օգտվել միաժամանակ մի կոմպից, իսկ մի քանի կոմպի կարաս բաժանես...
Կցորդ 50825
(տեսնես Հայաստանում սենց պրովայդեր կա՞  :Jpit:  )

----------

Zangezur (26.12.2010)

----------


## Zangezur

> Հատուկ քո համար փորձեցի` չի լինում երկու կանալից օգտվել միաժամանակ մի կոմպից, իսկ մի քանի կոմպի կարաս բաժանես...


մենակ ինձ ա պետք էտ ինետը: Ոնց հասկացա լուծում չկա: Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Cracker

Ժող ջան, իմ մոտ սենց մի հարց կա.
Օգտվում եմ VMWare և Packet Tracer ծրագրերից. Ունեմ 5 հատ տարբեր վիրտուալ ՕՀ-ներ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրն ունի 2 eth., բոլորը միացած են իրար վիրտուալ ցանցով ու միաժամանակ միացած են իմ ռեալ ՕՀ-ին.
Packet Tracer-ում ունեմ նաստռոյկա արված մի փոքր ցանց (PC (DHCP,DNS,FTP server...), routers...), կոպիտ ասած սերվերիկ, որտեղ առանձին ռոուտեր եմ նախատեսել)) Հիմա ինձ պետք ա որ էտ բոլոր վիրտուալ ՕՀ-ները ինչ որ ձևով միացնեմ էտ ռոուտերին ու կապ ունենամ Packet Tracer-ում եղած ցանցի հետ... Ով ինչ կարա առաջարկի... կամ էլ ալտերնատիվ տարբերակ...

----------


## AMzone

> Ժող ջան, իմ մոտ սենց մի հարց կա.
> Օգտվում եմ VMWare և Packet Tracer ծրագրերից. Ունեմ 5 հատ տարբեր վիրտուալ ՕՀ-ներ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրն ունի 2 eth., բոլորը միացած են իրար վիրտուալ ցանցով ու միաժամանակ միացած են իմ ռեալ ՕՀ-ին.
> Packet Tracer-ում ունեմ նաստռոյկա արված մի փոքր ցանց (PC (DHCP,DNS,FTP server...), routers...), կոպիտ ասած սերվերիկ, որտեղ առանձին ռոուտեր եմ նախատեսել)) Հիմա ինձ պետք ա որ էտ բոլոր վիրտուալ ՕՀ-ները ինչ որ ձևով միացնեմ էտ ռոուտերին ու կապ ունենամ Packet Tracer-ում եղած ցանցի հետ... Ով ինչ կարա առաջարկի... կամ էլ ալտերնատիվ տարբերակ...


Packet Tracer-ը ուսուցողական ծրագիր է,  իրան անհնարինա միացնես.

----------


## Shah

> Ժող ջան, իմ մոտ սենց մի հարց կա.
> Օգտվում եմ VMWare և Packet Tracer ծրագրերից. Ունեմ 5 հատ տարբեր վիրտուալ ՕՀ-ներ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրն ունի 2 eth., բոլորը միացած են իրար վիրտուալ ցանցով ու միաժամանակ միացած են իմ ռեալ ՕՀ-ին.
> cloud ունեմ նաստռոյկա արված մի փոքր ցանց (PC (DHCP,DNS,FTP server...), routers...), կոպիտ ասած սերվերիկ, որտեղ առանձին ռոուտեր եմ նախատեսել)) Հիմա ինձ պետք ա որ էտ բոլոր վիրտուալ ՕՀ-ները ինչ որ ձևով միացնեմ էտ ռոուտերին ու կապ ունենամ Packet Tracer-ում եղած ցանցի հետ... Ով ինչ կարա առաջարկի... կամ էլ ալտերնատիվ տարբերակ...


եթե ուզում ես փորձարկես ցանցը ու քեզ ավելի շատ ռոութերներն են հետաքրքրում` ապա GNS3. բայց մի քիչ հզորոտ մեքենայա քեզ պետք... մեջը կարելի ա նաև PC կոնֆ անել... (cloud-ով): համել Packet Tracer-ում BGP-ին ինտեռնալ չի աշխատում.. նենց որ անցի իսկական գործիքին` GNS3: հետաքրքիր ա բայց փաստ` ձրի ծրագրերը ավելի լավն են լինում ու ավելի օգտակար  :Think: 
GNS3-ում կարող ես ոչ միայն քո կոմպին միացնել, այլև կոմպդ օգտագործես որպես իսկական Cisco ռոութեր, քանի որ էդ ծրագիրը աշխատելուց օգտագործում ա իրական cisco image:

----------

AMzone (09.01.2011), Cracker (09.01.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Packet Tracer-ը ուսուցողական ծրագիր է,  իրան անհնարինա միացնես.


 ու ընդհանրապես անպետք ծրագիր ա, որտեղ ընդամենը 6 հատ ռաութեր են խելք արել մտցնեն չագուչները...  :Angry2: 
լրիվ սկսնակի համար ա...

----------


## AMzone

> ու ընդհանրապես անպետք ծրագիր ա, որտեղ ընդամենը 6 հատ ռաութեր են խելք արել մտցնեն չագուչները... 
> լրիվ սկսնակի համար ա...


սկսնակի համար, շատ պարզա ու հարմար,   բայց.....

----------


## Shah

> սկսնակի համար, շատ պարզա ու հարմար,   բայց.....


 CPT.png
ստեղ դաժե ալարել են մի օր շաբաթ-կիրակի նստեն էդ վեց հատից բացի մի քանի հատ էլ ավելացնեն... ու լիցենզիայի գինն էլ դրել են իրանց երազած մեքենան առնելու գնին համապատասխան..

միանշանակ GNS3-ը ռուլիտ ա անում սիմուլյատորների մեջ, կռասավեց:

----------


## AMzone

> CPT.png
> ստեղ դաժե ալարել են մի օր շաբաթ-կիրակի նստեն էդ վեց հատից բացի մի քանի հատ էլ ավելացնեն... ու լիցենզիայի գինն էլ դրել են իրանց երազած մեքենան առնելու գնին համապատասխան..
> 
> միանշանակ GNS3-ը ռուլիտ ա անում սիմուլյատորների մեջ, կռասավեց:


քո մոտ, որ վերսիանա՞      ,..  քանի  կռեկ  կա, փող տվող չկա.

----------


## Shah

> քո մոտ, որ վերսիանա՞      ,..  քանի  կռեկ  կա, փող տվող չկա.


v 5.3.0.0088 
կարծեմ 5.4 էլ կա, բայց դե նույն զիբիլն ա էլի... մանավանդ սրա համար կռեկի փո՞ղ... )))

----------


## sarhov

մի հատ շատ կարևոր բան է ինձ պետք...տանը ունեմ երկու համակարգիչ՝ ինտերնետը մի հատ, ռոութերով մեկը լանով գնումա տան համակարգիչ իսկ վայ-ֆայով նոթբուքին...ի՞նչպես կարող եմ տան համակարգչի արագությունը նվազեցնել, բայց որ տան համակարգչի մեջ չնկատեն էտ ծրագիրը, այսինք աշխատի hidden mode վիճակով, ու programs files -ի մեջ ևս չերևա...նախօրոք ասեմ որ ռութերով չեմ կարում շեյպինգ անեմ, որովհետև այդ հնարավորություը չունի իմ ռոութերը...NetLimitter, traffic inspector, երևում են ու հաջորդ օրը արդեն հանում են տան համակարգչից ու ինտերնետը գազ տալիս ու ինձ՝ իմ նոթբուքով բան չի մնում...հուսով եմ իրավիճակը կարողացա բացատրել ու ինձ մի ձև կասեք..

----------


## Shah

խնդրում եմ ինձ խորհուրդ տվեք. 
1. բակբոնի համար ի՞նչ օգտագործեմ 35 սերիայի cisco կատալիստներ, թե 18 սերիայի cisco ռաութերներ, 
2. ինչ ա անհրաժեշտ VSAT-ով ինտերնետ ունենալու համար: 
3. ինչ տեխնիկա ու ինչ մարշրուտիզացիայի պրոտոկոլ օգտագործեմ մոտ 2000 հոսթեր իրար միացնելու համար:

շնորհակալություն:

----------


## missarmogirl

Մոտ մեկ շաբաթ է ինչ նոթբուքից ուայ-ֆայ չի միանում:Միշտ նորմալ աշխատում էր, բայց հանկարծ սկսեց չմիանալ, զանգահարեցինք բի-լայն ասեցին կարգավորումները փոխեցինք ամեն ինչ գրեթե փորձեցինք բայց ապարդյուն, չի միանում, նույնիսկ ֆորմատ արեցինք համակարգիչը էլի  ոչ մի օգուտ.Տեսնում ենք մեր գիծը  բայց երբ քննեքտ ենք տալիս անընդատ ցույց է տալիս որ փորձում է միանալ բայց  երկար ժամանակ սպասում ենք էլի չի միանում.Խնդրում եմ օգնեք, ինչից կարող է լինել այդ խնդիրը?Ինչ եք կարծում ինչպես կարելի է այդ խնդրին լուծում տալ?Հիմա նոթբուքը լարով է միացված մոդեմին, առանց լարի այլևս չի միանում. :Dntknw:  :Cray:  :Think:  :Mda: Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ որ օգնեք  :Shok:

----------


## tikopx

> Մոտ մեկ շաբաթ է ինչ նոթբուքից ուայ-ֆայ չի միանում:Միշտ նորմալ աշխատում էր, բայց հանկարծ սկսեց չմիանալ, զանգահարեցինք բի-լայն ասեցին կարգավորումները փոխեցինք ամեն ինչ գրեթե փորձեցինք բայց ապարդյուն, չի միանում, նույնիսկ ֆորմատ արեցինք համակարգիչը էլի  ոչ մի օգուտ.Տեսնում ենք մեր գիծը  բայց երբ քննեքտ ենք տալիս անընդատ ցույց է տալիս որ փորձում է միանալ բայց  երկար ժամանակ սպասում ենք էլի չի միանում.Խնդրում եմ օգնեք, ինչից կարող է լինել այդ խնդիրը?Ինչ եք կարծում ինչպես կարելի է այդ խնդրին լուծում տալ?Հիմա նոթբուքը լարով է միացված մոդեմին, առանց լարի այլևս չի միանում.Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ որ օգնեք


շատ բաներից կարա լինի, փորձել ես, այլ սարքի կպնումա՞ : կարողա պառոլ բան կա վրեն դրած՞:Համոզված ես քո սարքնա՞ , ես ժամանիկ նույն անունով ու նույն արրագությամբ 2 և ավել անտենա եի բռնում :LOL:  , բայց քո մոտ մի քիչ անհավանականա:

----------


## missarmogirl

այո պառոլով էինք միանում, չգիտենք ինչից կարող է լինել ,ուրիշ սարք չենք փորձել մեր նոթբուքով ենք փորձում միայն. :Sad:

----------


## sarhov

> Մոտ մեկ շաբաթ է ինչ նոթբուքից ուայ-ֆայ չի միանում:Միշտ նորմալ աշխատում էր, բայց հանկարծ սկսեց չմիանալ, զանգահարեցինք բի-լայն ասեցին կարգավորումները փոխեցինք ամեն ինչ գրեթե փորձեցինք բայց ապարդյուն, չի միանում, նույնիսկ ֆորմատ արեցինք համակարգիչը էլի  ոչ մի օգուտ.Տեսնում ենք մեր գիծը  բայց երբ քննեքտ ենք տալիս անընդատ ցույց է տալիս որ փորձում է միանալ բայց  երկար ժամանակ սպասում ենք էլի չի միանում.Խնդրում եմ օգնեք, ինչից կարող է լինել այդ խնդիրը?Ինչ եք կարծում ինչպես կարելի է այդ խնդրին լուծում տալ?Հիմա նոթբուքը լարով է միացված մոդեմին, առանց լարի այլևս չի միանում.Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ որ օգնեք


երբ միանում ես գաղտնաբառ ուզումա՞, թե ավտոմատա կպնում...փորձի ռուչնոյ պառոլը գրես..կամ մտի ռոութերի մեջ ու թազա պրոֆիլ բացի...իմ մոտ մի անգամ տենց եղել էր, տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչիցա, ուղղակի թազա պրոֆիլ բացեցի՝ թազա գաղտնաբառով

----------


## Grieg

Ինչ որ մեկը փորձել է ՞ Լինուքսի տակ Վայ Ֆայ հոթ սփոթ սարքել,
 ես գնոմի նեթվորք մենեջերի միացրերցի  լեփթոփի վայֆայ քարտի համար, այլ համակարգչից/Վին. ՕՀ /  միանալ ցանցին ստացվեց բայց ինտերնետից օգտվել ոչ, IP-ին 169 ով է ստանում, dnsmasq փաթեթը չօգնեց, ինչ որ արագ ձև կա՞ բացի ռոութինգների ու քոնֆիգնեը ձեռքով փոխելու տարբերակից: Դիստրիբուտիվ Fedora:

----------


## Shah

> Ինչ որ մեկը փորձել է ՞ Լինուքսի տակ Վայ Ֆայ հոթ սփոթ սարքել,
>  ես գնոմի նեթվորք մենեջերի միացրերցի  լեփթոփի վայֆայ քարտի համար, այլ համակարգչից/Վին. ՕՀ /  միանալ ցանցին ստացվեց բայց ինտերնետից օգտվել ոչ, IP-ին 169 ով է ստանում, dnsmasq փաթեթը չօգնեց, ինչ որ արագ ձև կա՞ բացի ռոութինգների ու քոնֆիգնեը ձեռքով փոխելու տարբերակից: Դիստրիբուտիվ Fedora:


 1. NetworkManager-ը զիբիլ ա, անջատի բոլոր լեվելների վրա` chkconfig NetworkManager off
2. ձեռքով IP դզելը դժվար չի /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth*x*, որտեղ *x*-ը ինտեռֆեյսի համարն ա
3. ռաութները նստած են էս հասցեով` /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/route-*x* որտեղ *x*-ը ինտեռֆեյսն ա

----------


## matlev

> 1. NetworkManager-ը զիբիլ ա, անջատի բոլոր լեվելների վրա` chkconfig NetworkManager off
> 2. ձեռքով IP դզելը դժվար չի /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth*x*, որտեղ *x*-ը ինտեռֆեյսի համարն ա
> 3. ռաութները նստած են էս հասցեով` /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/route-*x* որտեղ *x*-ը ինտեռֆեյսն ա


Ասում ա IP-ն 169-ով ա ստանում, այսինքն DHCP սերվեր չկա:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Shah

> Ասում ա IP-ն 169-ով ա ստանում, այսինքն DHCP սերվեր չկա:


 չես կարա ասես, բայց ես դա չէի ասում, ասում եմ կարելի ա ձեռով անել

----------

Աթեիստ (07.04.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Ինչ որ մեկը փորձել է ՞ Լինուքսի տակ Վայ Ֆայ հոթ սփոթ սարքել,
>  ես գնոմի նեթվորք մենեջերի միացրերցի  լեփթոփի վայֆայ քարտի համար, այլ համակարգչից/Վին. ՕՀ /  միանալ ցանցին ստացվեց բայց ինտերնետից օգտվել ոչ, IP-ին 169 ով է ստանում, dnsmasq փաթեթը չօգնեց, ինչ որ արագ ձև կա՞ բացի ռոութինգների ու քոնֆիգնեը ձեռքով փոխելու տարբերակից: Դիստրիբուտիվ Fedora:


եթե վսյոտակի որոշել ես ՆեթՄեն-ով անես` Ad-Hoc-ը քեզ օգնական:

մեկել ստեղ չտեսա որ գրած ըլի, բայց ստուգի տես ֆորվարդինգը միացրած ա, կարողա դրա պատճառով ինետ դուրս չի եկել. 
/etc/sysctl.conf մեջ գտի net.ipv4.ip_forward ու դեմը դիր "1" (սովորաբար 0 ա ըլում): կստացվի`

net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 
եթե դինամիկ ա`
net.ipv4.ip_dynaddr = 1

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Փաստորեն «Google» - ի՝ 8.8.8.8 ու 8.8.4.4 DNS - ներն էլ են մեռնեւմ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Shah

> Փաստորեն «Google» - ի՝ 8.8.8.8 ու 8.8.4.4 DNS - ներն էլ են մեռնեւմ:


 :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 


Երեկ երեկոյան կողմ սկսեց սայտերը շատ վատ բացել, ոչ միայն իմ մոտ, որ «Հայլայն» էր աշխատում: Բոլոր այն մարդկանց մոտ ովքեր օգտվում էին «Գուգլի»՝ 8,8,8,8 կամ 8,8,4,4 ՝DNS - ներից:
Այդ ժամանակ փողեցի DNS - ս, դնելով՝ 212.73.65.40, իսկ երկրորդականը՝ 212.73.65.41: Նորմալ սկսեց աշխատել:

----------


## Shah

> Երեկ երեկոյան կողմ սկսեց սայտերը շատ վատ բացել, ոչ միայն իմ մոտ, որ «Հայլայն» էր աշխատում: Բոլոր այն մարդկանց մոտ ովքեր օգտվում էին «Գուգլի»՝ 8,8,8,8 կամ 8,8,4,4 ՝DNS - ներից:
> Այդ ժամանակ փողեցի DNS - ս, դնելով՝ 212.73.65.40, իսկ երկրորդականը՝ 212.73.65.41: Նորմալ սկսեց աշխատել:


 DNS-ը չի կարա կապը թուլացնի կամ էլ կտրտի, DNS-ը չլինելու դեպքում կամ ընդհանրապես էջեր չես կարա բացես կամ էլ կբացես, բայց մոտ ժամանակներում բացաց էջերը: ապցու՞յց, հենց հիմա վերցրու ու հանի բոլոր DNS-ները քո մոտից, ու փորձի նորից բացել akumb.am-ը: իհարկե կբացի: բանը նրանում ա, որ ՕՀ-ն ունի DNS cache, այսինքն ինքը իրա մեջ հիշում ա վերջին ժամանակների բացած էջերի IP-ները: նենց որ գուգլի DNS-ը եթե նույնիսկ չաշխատի ասենք 10-20 րոպե(որը ես բացառում եմ), ապա դու կամ ընդհանրապես չես կարա բացես էջերը(հավանաբար նոր էջերը) կամ էլ առանց խնդիրների կբացես արդեն քո այցելած էջերը:

հ.գ. windows-ի մեջ DNS-ը մաքրելու համար run>cmd>ipconfig /flushdns

 :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> DNS-ը չի կարա կապը թուլացնի կամ էլ կտրտի, DNS-ը չլինելու դեպքում կամ ընդհանրապես էջեր չես կարա բացես կամ էլ կբացես, բայց մոտ ժամանակներում բացաց էջերը: ապցու՞յց, հենց հիմա վերցրու ու հանի բոլոր DNS-ները քո մոտից, ու փորձի նորից բացել akumb.am-ը: իհարկե կբացի: բանը նրանում ա, որ ՕՀ-ն ունի DNS cache, այսինքն ինքը իրա մեջ հիշում ա վերջին ժամանակների բացած էջերի IP-ները: նենց որ գուգլի DNS-ը եթե նույնիսկ չաշխատի ասենք 10-20 րոպե(որը ես բացառում եմ), ապա դու կամ ընդհանրապես չես կարա բացես էջերը(հավանաբար նոր էջերը) կամ էլ առանց խնդիրների կբացես արդեն քո այցելած էջերը:
> 
> հ.գ. windows-ի մեջ DNS-ը մաքրելու համար run>cmd>ipconfig /flushdns


Բազմիցս եղել է, երբ «Բիլայնում» DNS Server - ի ծանրաբեռնվածության ժամանակ նորմալ չի աշխատել: Այդ նույն երևույթը եղավ երեկ երեկոյան, երբ օգտագործում էի «Գուգլի» DNS - ները:  :Smile: 




> հ.գ. windows-ի մեջ DNS-ը մաքրելու համար run>cmd>ipconfig /flushdns


Բայց չմաքրեց:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Shah

> Բազմիցս եղել է, երբ «Բիլայնում» DNS Server - ի ծանրաբեռնվածության ժամանակ նորմալ չի աշխատել: Այդ նույն երևույթը եղավ երեկ երեկոյան, երբ օգտագործում էի «Գուգլի» DNS - ները:


իմ ասածն արա՝ հանի դնս-ներդ, տես, որ նորից կաշխատի, էլ դրանից էն կողմ ի՞նչ էս ուզում: DNS չլինելու դեպքում կամ բացում ա(բայց մենակ հին այցելած էջերդ), կամ չի բացում(նորերը), փորձի պինգես ինչ որ հոսթնեյմ, եթե պինգի առաջին տողում IP-ն գրել ա, ապա DNS-ը արդեն իրա գործն արել ա: 



> Բայց չմաքրեց:


 լավ չի էլի որ քո մոտ չի մաքրում... 
ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր որ չմաքրեց


```
C:\Users\admin>ipconfig /flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

C:\Users\admin>
```

բա ինչ ա գրում քո մոտ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*DNS dig

Here you can get info from DNS server. DNS dig - nslookup. We get A, MX, SOA, TXT, NS records.*



Այստեղ հանրահայտ *odnoklassniki.ru* կայքի բոլոր Ip հասցեներն են: 

Այս նույնը անհրաժեշտ է *youtube.com* - ի համար, բայց ցավոք չեմ գտնում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այստեղ հանրահայտ *odnoklassniki.ru* կայքի բոլոր Ip հասցեներն են: 
> 
> Այս նույնը անհրաժեշտ է *youtube.com* - ի համար, բայց ցավոք չեմ գտնում:


Քայլեր
1. Start > Run > cmd
2. nslookup
3. youtube.com

Արդյունք
74.125.95.93
74.125.127.93
74.125.47.93

նույն կերպ > odnoklasniki.ru
217.20.144.34
217.20.144.50
217.20.144.66
217.20.144.146
217.20.144.162
217.20.144.178
217.20.144.194
217.20.144.210
217.20.144.226
217.20.144.242
217.20.145.36
217.20.145.50
217.20.145.66
217.20.145.98
217.20.145.158
217.20.145.206
217.20.149.164
217.20.149.179
217.20.144.2
217.20.144.19

----------

0david0 (16.04.2011), Shah (16.04.2011), VisTolog (16.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Քայլեր
> 1. Start > Run > cmd
> 2. nslookup
> 3. youtube.com


Այդ նույն կերպ odnoklassniki.ru փորձիր, տես այսքան ip հասցեներ կգնես, որքան ես եմ դրել նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այդ նույն կերպ odnoklassniki.ru փորձիր, տես այսքան ip հասցեներ կգնես, որքան ես եմ դրել նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ:


Ուշադիր չեմ կարդացել: 

217.20.144.0/20 
212.119.208.0/24 
89.249.18.249/32 
89.111.19.0/24 
109.238.244.96/28 
195.239.106.0/24 

Սրանք էլ այդ կայքի ip-ներն են, ո՞ւրա չկա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ահա, *odnoklassniki.ru* - ի նոր ip հասցեներ: 

*217.20.144.130
81.177.37.115	
81.177.37.116	
81.177.37.115	
81.177.37.116*

Սրանք այդ սայթի *վիդեո* բաժնի ip հասցեներն են: 
Հավելեմ, որ դա նոր է, ու ըստ ինձ, սա մի որոշ ժամանակ անց կառանձնացվի կայքից, ու կդառնա youtube.com - նման հանրահայտ ու պոպուլյառնի վիդեո սերվեր:  :Smile:

----------


## 0david0

> Ահա, *odnoklassniki.ru* - ի նոր ip հասցեներ: 
> 
> *217.20.144.130
> 81.177.37.115	
> 81.177.37.116	
> 81.177.37.115	
> 81.177.37.116*
> 
> Սրանք այդ սայթի *վիդեո* բաժնի ip հասցեներն են: 
> Հավելեմ, որ դա նոր է, ու ըստ ինձ, սա մի որոշ ժամանակ անց կառանձնացվի կայքից, ու կդառնա youtube.com - նման հանրահայտ ու պոպուլյառնի վիդեո սերվեր:


Եթե օդնոն ռուտուբի հետա համագործակցում, էլ ո՞նց պիտի առանձնանա  :Think:

----------


## Shah

win-ի տակից հոսթնեյմին կցված IP-ները նայելու համար՝ nslookup, իսկ *nix-ի համար՝ nslookup, dig 

dig-ի օրինակ

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
[root@hidemyass ~]# dig akumb.am

; <<>> DiG 9.6.-ESV-R3 <<>> akumb.am
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 17608
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;akumb.am.                      IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
akumb.am.               14400   IN      A       174.120.10.219

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
akumb.am.               86400   IN      NS      ns1657.hostgator.com.
akumb.am.               86400   IN      NS      ns1658.hostgator.com.

;; Query time: 223 msec
;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
;; WHEN: Sat Apr 16 02:55:57 2011
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 97

[root@hidemyass ~]#

dig-ը ընդհանրապես հզոր բան ա, ցույց ա տալիս DNS-ի ռեկորդները. 

ընդհանրապես էլի ռեկորդներ կան, բայց ամենաշատ օգտագործվողները սրանք են՝

A - հոսթի անունը մեկել հասցեն համապատասխանեցնող գրանցում(ռեկորդ)
NS - դոմեննային զոնայի համար պատասխանատու գրանցում
PTR - վերահասցեավորման մեխանիզմի համար պատասխանատու գրանցում
MX - փոստային հասցեի համար պատասխանատու գրանցում
CNAME - նույն դոմեյնի տակ երկրորդական անվան/ումների համար պատասխանատու գրանցում (օր.՝ akumb.am-ի համար CNAME ռեկորդը երկրորդական անուն(ALIAS) ա ավելացրել, որպեսզի մենք կարողանանք բացենք նաև *www*.akumb.am հասցեով)

խառն ա...  :Smile:

----------


## Zangezur

Ունեմ dap 1150 աքսես փոինթ՝ 


Ինքը նորմալ վիճակով իմ ուզած վայ-ֆայը բռնումա 12-15 տոկոս սիգնալով:


Իսկ այ սենց խիմիչիտ վիճակով սիգնալի ուժեղությունը հասնումա մոտ 30 տոկոսի՝


Այ էս մի խիմիչիտ վարյանտովելա նույն 30 տոկոսը՝  (անտենայի փոխարեն նկարի միջի անտենան)





Հիմա հարց 1: Բացի էս մեթոդներից ուրիշ ոնց կարելիա ուժեղացնել սիգնալը՝ իմ սարքը թողելով նույն դիրքում՞՞՞՞՞ :Think: : հ.գ. էն սարքը, որի վայ-ֆայ սիգնալը բռնում եմ, դոստուպ չունեմ, գիտեմ կոնկրետ ուղղությունը, հեռավորությունը մոտ 70 մետր, արանքը բաժանումա միայն մեկ պատ, իսկ իմ ու ցանկալի աքսես փոինթը գտնվում են մի մակարդակի վրա: 
հարց 2. Իմ սարքը երևի ամենաէժանոց աքսես փոինթնա: Հնարավորա, որ  ավելի թանգանոց  (ըստ այդըմ ավելի լավ) աքսես փոինթը, օրինակ՝ D-link DWL-2100AP-ը, ապահովի ավելի ուժեղ սիգնալ՞՞՞

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Դժվար, խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ ավելի ուժեղ սիգնալ կստանաս: 2100 - ունեմ, կարաս տանես փորձես:  :Wink:

----------

Zangezur (20.04.2011)

----------


## Zangezur

> Դժվար, խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ ավելի ուժեղ սիգնալ կստանաս: 2100 - ունեմ, կարաս տանես փորձես:


Շնորհակալություն առաջարկի համար, որ պետք լինի կդիմեմ :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.04.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Ժող, կա սվիչ, որի մեջ 3մբիտ ինետա մտնում, բայց իրանից դուրս եկող կոմպերի մոտ արագությունը 240kb/s-ը չի գերազանցում: Ինչի՞ց կլնի:

Թե՞ լանի կաբելը չի ապահովում 3մբիտ: :Dntknw:

----------


## Shah

> Ժող, կա սվիչ, որի մեջ 3մբիտ ինետա մտնում, բայց իրանից դուրս եկող կոմպերի մոտ արագությունը 240kb/s-ը չի գերազանցում: Ինչի՞ց կլնի:


 1. դուպլեքսը ստուգի, 
2. կաբելը ի՞նչ գործվածք ունի... 
վերջ ի վեջո փոխի կաբելը

իսկ առանց սվիչի եթե միացնում ես կոմպին 3Mbit ա՞:

----------


## VisTolog

> 1. դուպլեքսը ստուգի, 
> 2. կաբելը ի՞նչ գործվածք ունի... 
> 
> իսկ առանց սվիչի եթե միացնում ես կոմպին 3Mbit ա՞:


Դուպլեքսը 10-ի դեպքում էլ ա նույնը, 100-ի դեպքում էլ: Կաբելի գործվածքը ո՞րնա:

Մոռացա ասեի: :Jpit:  Ուղիղ միացումով չի լինում ինետ մտնել, պատճառը չգիտեմ:

Օրինակ եթե երկու տարբեր ֆայլեր եմ քաշում ftp-ից, երկուսի արագությունները իրար հետ 300-ը անցնումա:

----------


## Shah

> Դուպլեքսը 10-ի դեպքում էլ ա նույնը, 100-ի դեպքում էլ: Կաբելի գործվածքը ո՞րնա:


կաբելի հիմնական 2 տեսակները՝
https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/se...rossover-4.gif

դուպլեքը կարա 10 էլ ըլի, բայց half պետք չի որ ըլի, այլ full: auto դիր, տես կաբելը միացնելու ժամանակ ինչքան ա տալիս:


հ.գ. չասիր է, առանց սվիչ արագությունը նորմալ 3Mbit ա՞:

----------

Ապե Ջան (18.05.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> կաբելի հիմնական 2 տեսակները՝
> https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/se...rossover-4.gif
> 
> դուպլեքը կարա 10 էլ ըլի, բայց half պետք չի որ ըլի, այլ full: auto դիր, տես կաբելը միացնելու ժամանակ ինչքան ա տալիս:
> 
> 
> հ.գ. չասիր է, առանց սվիչ արագությունը նորմալ 3Mbit ա՞:


դուպլեքսի փոփոխությունը բան չտվեց:
Եթե մի քանի ֆայլ եմ քաշում, ընդհանուր արագության գումարը 300-350ա լինում:

568b-նա:

----------


## Shah

> դուպլեքսի փոփոխությունը բան չտվեց:
> *Եթե մի քանի ֆայլ եմ քաշում, ընդհանուր արագության գումարը 300-350ա լինում:*
> 
> 568b-նա:
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


եթե առանց սվիչ արագությունը 300-350 ա լինում, քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ պտի սվիչի մեջով անցնելուց մեծանա արագությունը  :Jpit: )
եթե ի նկատի ունես սվիտչով ա 300-350 ապա վերջապես կասե՞ս առանց սվիչ ինչքան ա արագությունը մի կոմպին պրյամոի միացրած, եթե փորձել ես:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դուպլեքսը 10-ի դեպքում էլ ա նույնը, 100-ի դեպքում էլ: Կաբելի գործվածքը ո՞րնա:
> 
> Մոռացա ասեի:* Ուղիղ միացումով չի լինում ինետ մտնել, պատճառը չգիտեմ:*
> 
> Օրինակ եթե երկու տարբեր ֆայլեր եմ քաշում ftp-ից, երկուսի արագությունները իրար հետ 300-ը անցնումա:


Մոդեմը միացնում եմ կոմպին, IP-ները նորմալ դնում եմ, բայց ինետ չի մտնում: Պատճառը չգիտեմ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մոդեմը միացնում եմ կոմպին, IP-ները նորմալ դնում եմ, բայց ինետ չի մտնում: Պատճառը չգիտեմ:


Ի՞նչ մոդեմ ա դա: «Բիլայն» - ի «Հայլա՞յն»:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ի՞նչ մոդեմ ա դա: «Բիլայն» - ի «Հայլա՞յն»:


 Ucom

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ucom


*060444444*

----------


## Shah

> Մոդեմը միացնում եմ կոմպին, IP-ները նորմալ դնում եմ, բայց ինետ չի մտնում: Պատճառը չգիտեմ:


 իսկ կասե՞ս ինչ IP ես դնում, գեյթվեյը, մասկը...
մեկել սվիտչի մոդելը կասե՞ս: եթե սովորական լեվել 1 սվիտչ ա (օր.՝ http://80.76.156.78/images/big/36253935.jpg) ապա դա արագության վրա չի կարա ազդի:

----------

Ապե Ջան (18.05.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> *060444444*


 Գիտեմ:



> իսկ կասե՞ս ինչ IP ես դնում, գեյթվեյը, մասկը...
> մեկել սվիտչի մոդելը կասե՞ս: եթե սովորական լեվել 1 սվիտչ ա (օր.՝ http://80.76.156.78/images/big/36253935.jpg) ապա դա արագության վրա չի կարա ազդի:


Իրանց տված IP-ներն եմ դնում: 212.34.255.133 + DNS, Mask, Gateway


Switch-ը սրանիցա:



Մյուս կոմպը, որը միացվածա քո դրած switch-ից, նորմալ 3մբիտ ապահովումա:

ՀԳ Ոնց որ թե switch-ից ա: :Think:

----------


## Shah

> Իրանց տված IP-ներն եմ դնում: 212.34.255.133 + DNS, Mask, Gateway
> Switch-ը սրանիցա:
> Մյուս կոմպը, որը միացվածա քո դրած switch-ից, նորմալ 3մբիտ ապահովումա:
> ՀԳ Ոնց որ թե switch-ից ա:


 ու՞մ դրած  :Smile: 

եթե սվիտչը արանքում դրած ա լինում պտի դնես 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0 ցանցից ցանկացած IP բացի 192.168.0.1-ից(այսինքն՝ 192.168.0.2-254), սա իրա զավացկոյ նաստրոյկեքն ա: իսկ եթե առանց սվիտչի ես միացնում, ապա պտի դնես իրանց կողմից տրված IP-ն` 212.34.255.133, ոչ թե 192..., ու մասկը պտի ճիշտ դնես: 
եթե էլի չստացվեց ապա  էդ սվիտճի մեջ ինչ որ մի բան խառնած ա, կարաս ռեսեթ անես իրա վրի կնոպկով ու lan պորտով կպնես սվիտչին http://192.168.0.1/ 
username: *admin*
pass: [դատարկ_պտի_թողես] 
երբ վեբ ինտերֆեյսով մտնես պետք ա wan պորտի վրա դնես իրանց տված IP-ն՝ 212.34.255.133 ու մասկը, կամ էլ ավտոմատ պտի ստանաս, նայած իրանց նաստրոյկեքի: դրանից հետո wan պորտին պտի միացնես «ինտերնետի կաբելը» իսկ մնացած 4 պորտերից կոմպերդ:

----------


## VisTolog

> ու՞մ դրած 
> 
> եթե սվիտչը արանքում դրած ա լինում պտի դնես 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0 ցանցից ցանկացած IP բացի 192.168.0.1-ից(այսինքն՝ 192.168.0.2-254), սա իրա զավացկոյ նաստրոյկեքն ա:* իսկ եթե առանց սվիտչի ես միացնում, ապա պտի դնես իրանց կողմից տրված IP-ն` 212.34.255.133, ոչ թե 192..., ու մասկը պտի ճիշտ դնես:* 
> եթե էլի չստացվեց ապա  էդ սվիտճի մեջ ինչ որ մի բան խառնած ա, կարաս ռեսեթ անես իրա վրի կնոպկով ու lan պորտով կպնես սվիտչին http://192.168.0.1/ 
> username: *admin*
> pass: [դատարկ_պտի_թողես] 
> երբ վեբ ինտերֆեյսով մտնես պետք ա wan պորտի վրա դնես իրանց տված IP-ն՝ 212.34.255.133 ու մասկը, կամ էլ ավտոմատ պտի ստանաս, նայած իրանց նաստրոյկեքի: դրանից հետո wan պորտին պտի միացնես «ինտերնետի կաբելը» իսկ մնացած 4 պորտերից կոմպերդ:


Մոռացել էի, որ Հայաստանում չես: :Jpit:  Ucom -ը ինձ այփիներա տվել, որոնք ես դնում եմ կոմպիս վրա, բայց ինետ չեմ միանում: 



> ու՞մ դրած


Էս switch-ով միացած կոմպը 3մբիտ ապահովումա:

----------


## Shah

> Մոռացել էի, որ Հայաստանում չես: Ucom -ը ինձ այփիներա տվել, որոնք ես դնում եմ կոմպիս վրա, բայց ինետ չեմ միանում: 
> Էս switch-ով միացած կոմպը 3մբիտ ապահովումա:


յուքոմը գիտեմ արխաին  :Jpit: )
լավ չես դնում ուրեմն: ու ոնց հասկացա ռաութեր ա, ոչ թե սվիչ ա, իսկ դա արդեն ահագին եղանակ ա փոխում, մանրամասների համար սկայպ  :Smile: 
երևի մեջից կարգավորում պտի արվի վեբ ինտերֆեյսով, ռեսեթ արա մի հատ հետո կտենանք ոնց ենք տակից դուրս գալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Ուրիշ միտք չէի սպասում:
> Գաղտնիք ասեմ`  Cisco-ի ներկայացուցիչների հետ մի քանի անգամ զրուցել եմ (իրանց բաժանորդն  եմ հանդդիսանում  Ընդունել են, որ իրենք "ամենան" չեն, լավն են, շատ լավն  են, բայց "ամենան" չեն 
> *Առավել ևս որ անիմաստ թանկ են:*
> L3 մակարդակով սարքերը բավարար չեն?
> Juniper-ներին ծանոթ ես? մասնավորապես SRX-ներին:


ինձ թվում ա անիմաստ չեն... էսա մի բան ցույց տամ  :Smile: 


```
core5#sho version
Cisco Internetwork Operating System Software
IOS (tm) C2950 Software (C2950-I6Q4L2-M), Version 12.1(9)EA1, RELEASE SOFTWARE (                                                                                        fc1)
Copyright (c) 1986-2002 by cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Wed 24-Apr-02 06:57 by antonino
Image text-base: 0x80010000, data-base: 0x804E8000

ROM: Bootstrap program is CALHOUN boot loader

core5 uptime is 2 years, 9 weeks, 2 hours, 18 minutes
System returned to ROM by power-on
System image file is "flash:c2950-i6q4l2-mz.121-9.EA1.bin"

cisco WS-C2950G-24-EI (RC32300) processor (revision C0) with 20815K bytes of mem                                                                                        ory.
Processor board ID FOC0630X1F5
Last reset from system-reset
Running Enhanced Image
24 FastEthernet/IEEE 802.3 interface(s)
2 Gigabit Ethernet/IEEE 802.3 interface(s)

32K bytes of flash-simulated non-volatile configuration memory.
Base ethernet MAC Address: 00:0A:8A:69:B8:40
Motherboard assembly number: 73-7280-04
Power supply part number: 34-0965-01
Motherboard serial number: FOC0630030E
Power supply serial number: PHI062709J4
Model revision number: C0
Motherboard revision number: B0
Model number: WS-C2950G-24-EI
System serial number: FOC0630X1F5
Configuration register is 0xF
```

 :Jpit: ) ափթայմը տեսա՞ր... ոչ մի անգամ ռեստարտ չի եղել 2 տարի 9 շաբաթվա ընթացքում, ո՞նց կարամ ասեմ որ ամենալավը չեն:
ընդ որում էս կատալիստները արդեն տաս տարեկան են ու էլ չեն արտադրվում...  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> ) ափթայմը տեսա՞ր... ոչ մի անգամ ռեստարտ չի եղել 2 տարի 9 շաբաթվա ընթացքում, ո՞նց կարամ ասեմ որ ամենալավը չեն:
> ընդ որում էս կատալիստները արդեն տաս տարեկան են ու էլ չեն արտադրվում...


Չեմ ասում լավը չեն  :Smile:  Լավն են, շատ լավն են, բայց ամենալավը չեն  :Smile: 
Երկար առանց ռեստարտի աշխատելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետքա այլ բրենդերից 4-5 անգամ թանկ լինի  :Smile: 
Մանավանդ հիմա, որ տարբեր բրենդերի սարքրի մեջ նույն պրոցեսորներն ու կոմպլեկտացիան են  :Smile: 

Cisco-ների տարածումը մի տեսակ մաֆիաի հետևանք ա: Որ աուդիտորական ընկերությունը գալիս ա Cisco-ա խորհուրդ տալիս: Բայց Ավայան օրինակ հաստատ պակաս չի: Կամ ասենք հենց նույն Juniper-ները, Dell-երը  :Smile:  Dell-ի 10ԳԲիտ անեց օպտիկայով Ethernet L3 Switch-եր ունենք` Երբ առել էինք, Ցիսկոն "երազում" էր տեսնում 10ԳԲիտ Ethernet-ը, հիմա իրանք էլ ունեն, վերջին սեմինարին գովազդում էին շատ լավ և հզոր լուծում`վիրտուալ Clouding-ով: Բայց սթորիջները EMC, օպերացիոն համակարգն էլ VMware vSphare  :Smile: 
Ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ, որ Cisco-ն բազմիցս հայտարարել ա, որ իրանք իրականում Hard չեն ծախում, այլ սոֆթ  :Smile: 

Կրիզիսի տարիներին Microsoft-ը իրա դատա կենտրոնների համար D-Link-ի սարքեր ա առել, Cisco-ն "նեղացել ա", բայց Microsoft-ը հիմնավորել ա "չարդարացված թանկ եք, իսկ մնք հավայի չենք ուզում փող ծախսել": Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Cisco-ն սկսեց սերվերներ արտադրել, IBM-ն ու HP-ն էլ "նեղացան": Եթե մի 2 տարի առաջ IBM կամ HP կոմպլեքս լուծումների ժամանակ Cisco-ն առաջարկում էին որպես ցանցային մաս, ապա հիմա արդեն մենակ իրանցն ու Juniper-ին են առայարկում: Նույնը Dell-ը, էլ չեմ ասում, որ ցանցային սարքեր են արտադրում, որոնց համար խորհուրդ չի տրվում օգտագործել Cisco սվիչեր` կարողա նորմալ չաշխատեն:
Այ սենց խաղեր  :Smile:  Հիմա Cisco-ի վիճակը բավականին լուրջ ա, բայց կդիմանա` ԱՄՆ-ը չի թողի որ կորեն  :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում հիմա ցանցում ունենք Cisco-ի 5 հատ սովորական 2960G և մի հատ PoE սվիչեր: Մնացածը Dell ու D-Link են: Մի անգամ D-Link ա փչացել, մի անգամ Cisco !!
Մեկ էլ մի 250 հատ Cisco IP հեռախոսներ ունենք`PoE  :Smile:  Ճիշտա, պրաշիվկեքը փոխել եմ, որ SIP-ով աշխատեն, բայց շատ լավ են աշխատում, ուղղակի WEB ղեկավարում չունեն, SSH էլ չեմ կարում կառավարեմ` login-ի պառոլը չունեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Shah

> Չեմ ասում լավը չեն  Լավն են, շատ լավն են, բայց ամենալավը չեն 
> Երկար առանց ռեստարտի աշխատելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետքա այլ բրենդերից 4-5 անգամ թանկ լինի 
> Մանավանդ հիմա, որ տարբեր բրենդերի սարքրի մեջ նույն պրոցեսորներն ու կոմպլեկտացիան են 
> 
> Cisco-ների տարածումը մի տեսակ մաֆիաի հետևանք ա: Որ աուդիտորական ընկերությունը գալիս ա Cisco-ա խորհուրդ տալիս: Բայց Ավայան օրինակ հաստատ պակաս չի: Կամ ասենք հենց նույն Juniper-ները, Dell-երը  Dell-ի 10ԳԲիտ անեց օպտիկայով Ethernet L3 Switch-եր ունենք` Երբ առել էինք, Ցիսկոն "երազում" էր տեսնում 10ԳԲիտ Ethernet-ը, հիմա իրանք էլ ունեն, վերջին սեմինարին գովազդում էին շատ լավ և հզոր լուծում`վիրտուալ Clouding-ով: Բայց սթորիջները EMC, օպերացիոն համակարգն էլ VMware vSphare 
> Ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ, որ Cisco-ն բազմիցս հայտարարել ա, որ իրանք իրականում Hard չեն ծախում, այլ սոֆթ 
> 
> Կրիզիսի տարիներին Microsoft-ը իրա դատա կենտրոնների համար D-Link-ի սարքեր ա առել, Cisco-ն "նեղացել ա", բայց Microsoft-ը հիմնավորել ա "չարդարացված թանկ եք, իսկ մնք հավայի չենք ուզում փող ծախսել": Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Cisco-ն սկսեց սերվերներ արտադրել, IBM-ն ու HP-ն էլ "նեղացան": Եթե մի 2 տարի առաջ IBM կամ HP կոմպլեքս լուծումների ժամանակ Cisco-ն առաջարկում էին որպես ցանցային մաս, ապա հիմա արդեն մենակ իրանցն ու Juniper-ին են առայարկում: Նույնը Dell-ը, էլ չեմ ասում, որ ցանցային սարքեր են արտադրում, որոնց համար խորհուրդ չի տրվում օգտագործել Cisco սվիչեր` կարողա նորմալ չաշխատեն:
> Այ սենց խաղեր  Հիմա Cisco-ի վիճակը բավականին լուրջ ա, բայց կդիմանա` ԱՄՆ-ը չի թողի որ կորեն 
> ...


մի քանի բան.
1. կասկածում եմ, որ ցիսկոն ավելի ուշ ա ունեցել GB ethernet քան Dell-ը
2. ինքս չեմ կարող համեմատել L3 switch-ները քանի որ ծանոթ եմ մենակ մի կողմին՝ Cisco 
3. չեմ բացառում, որ 3com-ը, juniper-ը կամ avaya -ն ավելի էժան ու միևնույն ժամանակ չեն զիջի, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ համոզված եմ, որ ավելի լավը չեն լինի, քանի որ ոչ մի թերություն չեմ նկատել cisco L3-ների մեջ:
4. լավ սոֆթը առանց հարդի էսքանին չէր դիմանա: պրոցեսորը հետին պլանում չի, համաձայնվի... չգիտեմ ով ա տենց բան ասել, բայց համաձայնվի մի քիչ բլթոտ ա:
5. ինչի՞ հենց cisco, 


մեծ ցանցերում մեծամասամբ օգտագործվող EIGRP-ն որը ռաութինգ պրոտոկոլ ա, դա cisco ընկերության մշակած պրոտոկոլն ա;չհաշված ավտոնոմ ցանցերը, աշխարհի կոնտինենտները իրար միացնող ցանցում օգտագործվում ա BGP-ն, որը նույնպես cisco-ի կողմից մշակած մարշրուտիզացիայի պրոտոկոլ ա, հետևաբար cisco-ներից հրաժարվելը դժվար ա;L3 switch ասելով սխալ ա վերագրել սարքը OSI մոդելի 3-րդ մակարդակին, քանի որ ոչ մի ինտերֆեյսի վրա IP դնել հնարավոր չի, դրանք ավելի շատ սվիչներ են քան L3 սարքեր: այսինքն ես համաձայն եմ որպես սվիչ օգտագործել D-link, Dell, LevelOne, 3Com, Juniper, բայց ոչ L3-ի վրա (որը հանդիսանում ա ցանցային մակարդակը), որտեղ պետք ա ռաութինգ արվի:

հ.գ. Cisco ios թեմայում գրել եմ ոնց կարելի ա վերականգնել գաղտնագիրը, նույնիսկ առանց կոնֆիգուրացիան կորցնելու:

----------


## Varzor

> մի քանի բան.
> 1. կասկածում եմ, որ ցիսկոն ավելի ուշ ա ունեցել GB ethernet քան Dell-ը
> 2. ինքս չեմ կարող համեմատել L3 switch-ները քանի որ ծանոթ եմ մենակ մի կողմին՝ Cisco 
> 3. չեմ բացառում, որ 3com-ը, juniper-ը կամ avaya -ն ավելի էժան ու միևնույն ժամանակ չեն զիջի, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ համոզված եմ, որ ավելի լավը չեն լինի, քանի որ ոչ մի թերություն չեմ նկատել cisco L3-ների մեջ:
> 4. լավ սոֆթը առանց հարդի էսքանին չէր դիմանա: պրոցեսորը հետին պլանում չի, համաձայնվի... չգիտեմ ով ա տենց բան ասել, բայց համաձայնվի մի քիչ բլթոտ ա:
> 5. ինչի՞ հենց cisco, 
> 
> 
> մեծ ցանցերում մեծամասամբ օգտագործվող EIGRP-ն որը ռաութինգ պրոտոկոլ ա, դա cisco ընկերության մշակած պրոտոկոլն ա;չհաշված ավտոնոմ ցանցերը, աշխարհի կոնտինենտները իրար միացնող ցանցում օգտագործվում ա BGP-ն, որը նույնպես cisco-ի կողմից մշակած մարշրուտիզացիայի պրոտոկոլ ա, հետևաբար cisco-ներից հրաժարվելը դժվար ա;L3 switch ասելով սխալ ա վերագրել սարքը OSI մոդելի 3-րդ մակարդակին, քանի որ ոչ մի ինտերֆեյսի վրա IP դնել հնարավոր չի, դրանք ավելի շատ սվիչներ են քան L3 սարքեր: այսինքն ես համաձայն եմ որպես սվիչ օգտագործել D-link, Dell, LevelOne, 3Com, Juniper, բայց ոչ L3-ի վրա (որը հանդիսանում ա ցանցային մակարդակը), որտեղ պետք ա ռաութինգ արվի:
> ...


1. ՄԻ կասկածի  :Smile:  Տենց էլ կա: Խոսքը տեխնոլոգիայի մասին չի, խոսքը շիրպատրեբ արտադրանքի մասին ա  :Smile:  հաստատ մենք որ առանք, ոչ HP-ն ուներ, ոչ Ciscon, մի 6 ամսից նոր սկսեցին ծախել
2. Իսկ մենք ծանոթ ենք  :Smile: 
3. չեմ ասում, թե մյուս բրենդերը ավելի լավն են, բայց չեն էլ զիջում, իսկ գնով ավելի հարմար են:
4. Ասածս էլ հենց էն ա, որ հարդը տարբեր բրեդների մոտ նույնն ա  :Smile:  Ciscon պրոցեսոր չի արտադրում, ոչ էլ ցանցային ինտերֆեյս  :Smile:  Օրինակ որոշ նոր մոդելների մեջ Xeon պրոցոսորներ են  :Smile: 
Տենց բան ասողն էլ Cisco-ի ղեկավարներից մեկն ա "բլթացրել"  :LOL: 
5. Համաձայն եմ, որ Cisco-ն ցանցային տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտում ժամանակին առաջատարը և դրոշակակիրը լնելով բավականի լուրջ խնդիրներ ա լուծել ու նորություններ ա տվել, սաղ աշխարհում ամենաշատը Cisco-ներն են լուրջ տեղերում դրած: Գիտես ինչի նման ա? Առաջինը ռուսները չեն սամալյոտ սարքել, բայց իրանց հիմիկվա ռազմական սամալյոտները հաստատ պակաս չեն ուրիշներից  :Smile: 
L3 SWITCH տեխնիկական տերմին չկա, կա L3 կոմուտատոր` դա այն կոմուտատորն ա, որը ունի բաղմաթիվ ինտերֆեյսներ և լուծում ա OSI մոդելի 3-րդ մակարդակին համապատասխան խնդիրներ` ռոութինգ, ֆայրվոլինգ և այլն  :Smile:  Չկա L3, որ չի համապատասխանում OSI մոդելի 3-րդ մակարդակին` կարող ա տարբերվեն լուծվող խնդիրները, բայց մարծրուտիզացիան TCP/IP-ում մենակ IP-ներով  ա կատարվում` մենակ MAC-ը քիչ ա  :Smile: 
Էդ քո ասած առանց IP սվիչերին որոշ բրենդեր տալիս են L2+ նշումը` վրոդի L2-ա, բայց մի քնաի բան էլ L3-ից ա անում  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ.
Cisco-i հեռախոսների մեջ ուրիշ OS ա, քո ասածով չի լինում: համ էլ Consol-ի պորտ չունեն  :Sad:

----------


## Shah

> 1. ՄԻ կասկածի  Տենց էլ կա: Խոսքը տեխնոլոգիայի մասին չի, խոսքը շիրպատրեբ արտադրանքի մասին ա  հաստատ մենք որ առանք, ոչ HP-ն ուներ, ոչ Ciscon, մի 6 ամսից նոր սկսեցին ծախել
> 2. Իսկ մենք ծանոթ ենք 
> 3. չեմ ասում, թե մյուս բրենդերը ավելի լավն են, բայց չեն էլ զիջում, իսկ գնով ավելի հարմար են:
> 4. Ասածս էլ հենց էն ա, որ հարդը տարբեր բրեդների մոտ նույնն ա  Ciscon պրոցեսոր չի արտադրում, ոչ էլ ցանցային ինտերֆեյս  Օրինակ որոշ նոր մոդելների մեջ Xeon պրոցոսորներ են 
> Տենց բան ասողն էլ Cisco-ի ղեկավարներից մեկն ա "բլթացրել" 
> 5. Համաձայն եմ, որ Cisco-ն ցանցային տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտում ժամանակին առաջատարը և դրոշակակիրը լնելով բավականի լուրջ խնդիրներ ա լուծել ու նորություններ ա տվել, սաղ աշխարհում ամենաշատը Cisco-ներն են լուրջ տեղերում դրած: Գիտես ինչի նման ա? Առաջինը ռուսները չեն սամալյոտ սարքել, բայց իրանց հիմիկվա ռազմական սամալյոտները հաստատ պակաս չեն ուրիշներից 
> L3 SWITCH տեխնիկական տերմին չկա, կա L3 կոմուտատոր` դա այն կոմուտատորն ա, որը ունի բաղմաթիվ ինտերֆեյսներ և լուծում ա OSI մոդելի 3-րդ մակարդակին համապատասխան խնդիրներ` ռոութինգ, ֆայրվոլինգ և այլն  Չկա L3, որ չի համապատասխանում OSI մոդելի 3-րդ մակարդակին` կարող ա տարբերվեն լուծվող խնդիրները, բայց մարծրուտիզացիան TCP/IP-ում մենակ IP-ներով  ա կատարվում` մենակ MAC-ը քիչ ա 
> Էդ քո ասած առանց IP սվիչերին որոշ բրենդեր տալիս են L2+ նշումը` վրոդի L2-ա, բայց մի քնաի բան էլ L3-ից ա անում 
> 
> ...


1. քանի դեռ հակառակը չեմ ապացուցել - OK
2. OK
3. չգիտեմ = OK
4. չգիտեմ = OK
5. L3 switch-ը տարբերվում ա ռաութերից, ճիշտ ա՝ L3 switch-ը ճանաչում ա IP ները ըստ վիլանների, բայց ռաութինգ անում են ռաութերները...
էստեղ գրել եմ:

վոշբմ խառն ա:


հեռախոսի մոդելը կասե՞ս:

----------


## Varzor

> 1. քանի դեռ հակառակը չեմ ապացուցել - OK
> 2. OK
> 3. չգիտեմ = OK
> 4. չգիտեմ = OK
> 5. L3 switch-ը տարբերվում ա ռաութերից, ճիշտ ա՝ L3 switch-ը ճանաչում ա IP ները ըստ վիլանների, բայց ռաութինգ անում են ռաութերները...
> էստեղ գրել եմ:
> 
> վոշբմ խառն ա:
> հեռախոսի մոդելը կասե՞ս:


1. Իմաստ չունի  :Smile:  Cisco-ի փետրված ամսվա սեմինարին եմ պարզել, երբ ասեցի որ 10GBit Ethernt-ով SWITCH-եր ունենք, կարելի է միացնել դրանք Cisco Interconnect-ին, զարմացավ ու ասեց, որտեղից, ասեցի անցած տարի Dell-ից: Ասեց, որ դա են ժամանակ դեռ փորձնական տեխնոլոգիա է եղել, բայց մարտից իրենք նույնպես կարտադրեն այդպիսի մոդելներ  :Smile: 
2. Ու ընգել ենք ք...քը  :Smile:  Աջաբ-սանդալ ա դառել, հիմա կողմնորոշվում ենք, թե դատա կենտրոնում որը թողենք, դեռ կանգնել ենք D-Link-ի վրա, բայց Juniper-ի հետ պետքա դեռ բանակցենք  :Smile: 
3. Փորձած թանը անորձ մածունից լավ ա  :Smile:  Մանավանդ որ փորձածն էլ մածուն ա, են էլ ինչ մածուն  :Smile:  OK
4. Մտի Cisco.com ու փնտրի router xeon  :Smile:  տես ինչքան մոդելներ ա բերում: նույնը D-Link-ի կամ AWAYA-ի սայտում արա  :Smile:  Իհարկէ նաև VIA պրոցեսորներով ունի:
5. Փաստորեն մարկետինգային տրյուկներ են անում կռիսները  :Smile:   Իսկ մարշրուտիզացիայի խնդիրը (routing) OSI մոդելի 3-րդ մակարդակին չի համապատասխանում ? (գրածդ շատ լավն էր, վաղուց հայերեն սենց հակիրճ ու հասկանալի բան չէի կարդացել ցանցերի մասին  :Smile:  )

Հեռախոսների մոդելները.

CP-7906, CP-7911 (նույն բաներն են)
CP-7940, CP-7941 (նույն բաներն են)

Հ.Գ.
Կներես, կարողա քո անունը Կորյուն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> 1. Իմաստ չունի  Cisco-ի փետրված ամսվա սեմինարին եմ պարզել, երբ ասեցի որ 10GBit Ethernt-ով SWITCH-եր ունենք, կարելի է միացնել դրանք Cisco Interconnect-ին, զարմացավ ու ասեց, որտեղից, ասեցի անցած տարի Dell-ից: Ասեց, որ դա են ժամանակ դեռ փորձնական տեխնոլոգիա է եղել, բայց մարտից իրենք նույնպես կարտադրեն այդպիսի մոդելներ 
> 2. Ու ընգել ենք ք...քը  Աջաբ-սանդալ ա դառել, հիմա կողմնորոշվում ենք, թե դատա կենտրոնում որը թողենք, դեռ կանգնել ենք D-Link-ի վրա, բայց Juniper-ի հետ պետքա դեռ բանակցենք 
> 3. Փորձած թանը անորձ մածունից լավ ա  Մանավանդ որ փորձածն էլ մածուն ա, են էլ ինչ մածուն  OK
> 4. Մտի Cisco.com ու փնտրի router xeon  տես ինչքան մոդելներ ա բերում: նույնը D-Link-ի կամ AWAYA-ի սայտում արա  Իհարկէ նաև VIA պրոցեսորներով ունի:
> 5. Փաստորեն մարկետինգային տրյուկներ են անում կռիսները  *Իսկ մարշրուտիզացիայի խնդիրը (routing) OSI մոդելի 3-րդ մակարդակին չի համապատասխանում ?* (գրածդ շատ լավն էր, վաղուց հայերեն սենց հակիրճ ու հասկանալի բան չէի կարդացել ցանցերի մասին  )
> 
> Հեռախոսների մոդելները.
> 
> CP-7906, CP-7911 (նույն բաներն են)
> ...


 իհարկե երրորդ մակարդակին համապատասխանում ա, բայց էդքանը լրիվ չի:

_երրորդ մակարդակը պատասխանատու է տրամաբանական հասցեների և անունների փոխանցման, ամենակարճ ճանապարհի, կոմմուտացման և երթուղղման, խափանումների և loop-երից խուսափման համար: խնդիրն ա գտնել տվյալների փոխանցման ճանապարհը:_ 

եթե կարգավորումները կարաս նորից անես cisco-ի սայթում 7900 սերիայի համար նկարագրած ա: =)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*JAHT Router WP4001br* - ը Router - ը default ի՞նչ IP հասցե ունի և ինչպե՞ս է ծածկանունն ու գաղտնաբառը:
Ինետում, իրենց պաշտոնական կայքում չգտա, մի գուցե լավ չեմ ման եկել:  :Jpit: 
Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *JAHT Router WP4001br* - ը Router - ը default ի՞նչ IP հասցե ունի և ինչպե՞ս է ծածկանունն ու գաղտնաբառը:
> Ինետում, իրենց պաշտոնական կայքում չգտա, մի գուցե լավ չեմ ման եկել: 
> Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


WP4001br Default IP:
192.168.2.1

WP4001br Default Password:
1234

WP4001br Default Username:
admin

http://www.routeripaddress.com/route..._settings.html

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> WP4001br Default IP:
> 192.168.2.1
> 
> WP4001br Default Password:
> 1234
> 
> WP4001br Default Username:
> admin
> 
> http://www.routeripaddress.com/route..._settings.html


Դա իմ դրած հղումն ա, բայց սխալա… ռեսեթ եմ անում ոչ մի ձև չի լինում մտնել ռոութերի մեջ, պինգ էլ չկա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դա իմ դրած հղումն ա, բայց սխալա… ռեսեթ եմ անում ոչ մի ձև չի լինում մտնել ռոութերի մեջ, պինգ էլ չկա:


http://ranto.webnode.com/news/settin...r-acces-point/
http://portforward.com/english/route...R/wireless.htm
http://gusdek.wordpress.com/2007/12/...jaht-wp4001br/

Տարբեր տեղերում նույն բանը դժվար սխալ լինի։

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> http://ranto.webnode.com/news/settin...r-acces-point/
> http://portforward.com/english/route...R/wireless.htm
> http://gusdek.wordpress.com/2007/12/...jaht-wp4001br/
> 
> Տարբեր տեղերում նույն բանը դժվար սխալ լինի։


Կարո՞ղ ա ռեսեթ չի լինում:  :Think: 
5-10 վայրկյան սեղմած պահում եմ, որ ռեսեթ լինի: Լավ նորից փորձեմ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կարծես խնդիրը սվիչի պոռտից էր: Մինչև այդ ռաութեռն միացված էր սվիչի միջոցով: Փորձցի այն միացնել միանգամից համակարգչին ու սկսեց պինգերն գնալ:

IP հասցեն ճիշտ էր՝ 192.168.2.1: Ծածկանունն ու գաղտնաբառը նույննպես:
Շնորհակալ եմ Արտակ ջան:

----------


## Albert1987

Բարև ձեզ, ես Virtual box եմ դրել վրեն Ubuntu, վոնց անեմ որ ինտերնետ դուրս գամ? իմ մոտ windows 7 ա ու ինտերնետ եմ հելնում  vpn-ով

----------


## aerosmith

ողջույն բոլորին  :Smile: 
նման մի հարց ունեմ.
ուրեմն ունեմ երկու աքսեսս փոինթ.. մեկը հանդիսանում է ինտերնետի աղբյուր իսկ մյուսով էլ ուզում եմ միանամ առաջինին, ստանամ, ու ինտերնետը շեյրանեմ RJ45 պորտ ով… այ ինձ հետաքրքրում է ինչպես կարող եմ դա անել...
ուղղակի առաջինը  ամբողջ տունը չի ծածկում, իսկ երբ դեցիբելները ավելացնւոմ եմ ահավոր տաքանում ա  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ողջույն բոլորին 
> նման մի հարց ունեմ.
> ուրեմն ունեմ երկու աքսեսս փոինթ.. մեկը հանդիսանում է ինտերնետի աղբյուր իսկ մյուսով էլ ուզում եմ միանամ առաջինին, ստանամ, ու ինտերնետը շեյրանեմ RJ45 պորտ ով… այ ինձ հետաքրքրում է ինչպես կարող եմ դա անել...
> ուղղակի առաջինը  ամբողջ տունը չի ծածկում, իսկ երբ դեցիբելները ավելացնւոմ եմ ահավոր տաքանում ա


Ապ, ուղղակի հարցդ չհհասկացա:
Պատկերացնում եմ ես սենց.
Ունենք օրինակ՝ D-Link 2100Ap, սրանով մենք ինետ ենք ստանում, այսինքն սա հանդիսանում ա որպես կլենտ ու ինքը միացվածա «Կայան 1» - ին: Եվ ունենք ևս մեկ Access Point, որը ուզո՞ւմ ենք սարքել որպես կլենտ, թե՞ հակառակը: Եթե այո, ապա կլենը ո՞ւր պետք ա միանա, եթե ոչ, ապա դա էլ ինչի՞ է պետք:

----------


## VisTolog

Ո՞վա տեղյակ, հյուրանոցներում ի՞նչ տեսակի ցանց են օգտագործում: Շինային, օղակաձև, աստղաձև:

----------


## Shah

> Ո՞վա տեղյակ, հյուրանոցներում ի՞նչ տեսակի ցանց են օգտագործում: Շինային, օղակաձև, աստղաձև:


 իսկ ինչի պտի կոնկրետ հյուրանոցներում օգտագործվի մի տեսակ ցանց...
ցանցերի հիմնական երեք տոպոլոգիաների մասին էստեղ... 
ենթադրում եմ աստղաձև կլինեն կամ էլ bus ethernet՝ մագիստրալային, ով իմանա հյուրանոցի տիրոջ ճաշակը...

----------


## VisTolog

> իսկ ինչի պտի կոնկրետ հյուրանոցներում օգտագործվի մի տեսակ ցանց...
> ցանցերի հիմնական երեք տոպոլոգիաների մասին էստեղ... 
> ենթադրում եմ աստղաձև կլինեն կամ էլ bus ethernet՝ մագիստրալային, ով իմանա հյուրանոցի տիրոջ ճաշակը...


Դե ես կնախընտրեի աստղաձև, մենակ ծայրահեղ դեպքում նոր շինային: :Unsure:

----------


## Shah

> Դե ես կնախընտրեի աստղաձև, մենակ ծայրահեղ դեպքում նոր շինային:


 ես էլ երևի թե... 
քանի որ շինայինի դեպքում կաբելի հետ կապված ահագին գլխացավանք կա..

----------


## cico

Բարև Ձեզ հարգելի ադմինիստրատորներ: Ես որոշ տեսական գիտելիքներ ունեմ ցանցերի մասին և հուսով եմ ինձ կօգնեք ցանցերի մասին իմանալ շատ ավելին: Օրինակ 5 կոմպով ցանց սարքելու համար նախ կոմպերը իրենց LAN քարտերից միացվում են սվիչին և ամեն կոմպին տրվում է IP հասցե: Դրանից հետո ինչ է պետք անել որ ցանցը աշխատի: Խնդրում եմ բացատրեք այդ ծրագրային մասը:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բարև Ձեզ հարգելի ադմինիստրատորներ: Ես որոշ տեսական գիտելիքներ ունեմ ցանցերի մասին և հուսով եմ ինձ կօգնեք ցանցերի մասին իմանալ շատ ավելին: Օրինակ 5 կոմպով ցանց սարքելու համար նախ կոմպերը իրենց LAN քարտերից միացվում են սվիչին և ամեն կոմպին տրվում է IP հասցե: Դրանից հետո ինչ է պետք անել որ ցանցը աշխատի: Խնդրում եմ բացատրեք այդ ծրագրային մասը:


Հարգելի *cico*  :Smile:  

Նախ «Ցանց» ասվածը ինքը լայն հասկացություն ա: Ցանցերը լինում են մի քանի տեսակի: «Ցանցերը» իրար կարող են միացված լինել wi-fi - ով, կամ մեկ այլ տարբերակով: Պարզապես դու նկարագրիր խնդիրը ամբողջությամբ, թե քեզ ի՞նչ տիպի ցանց է պետք ու այդ ցանցը ինչի՞ համար է ծառայելու:

Այս պահի քո նշած ցանցը առանց որևէ ուրիշ առավելությունները, այլ ուղղակի միայն 5 համակարգիչ կապել իրար ու ստանալ լոկալ թողունակություն, ուղղակի միայն անհրաժեշտ են, որ այդ բոլոր համակարգիչները լինել նույն ցանցի մեջ, այսնինքն ունենան նույն սետկայի ip հասցենր: Օրինակ՝ 

192.168.1.1
192.168.1.2
192.168.1.3
192.168.1.4
192.168.1.5 ու այդպես շարունակել: Նշեմ նաև, որ այս տիպի ցանցերը ip հասցեները սահմանափակ են:  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ Եթե այլ հարցեր կլինեն, պատրաստ եմ օգնել: Եթե ցանց էս սարքում կարող էս ՊՄ գրել, կօգնեմ, մանրամասն կբացատրեմ ինչպես է պետք անել:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Ժող ջան ունեմ hi-lineի մոդեմ(TD8817): ինչպես կարող եմ տանս մեջ wifi ունենամ(ինձ հետաքրքրում է ամենաէժան տարբերակը):

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ժող ջան ունեմ hi-lineի մոդեմ(TD8817): ինչպես կարող եմ տանս մեջ wifi ունենամ(ինձ հետաքրքրում է ամենաէժան տարբերակը):


Այդ մոդեմը չի՛ ապահովում WI-FI անլար կապ, քանի որ այն նախատեսված է միայն Lan - ի տարբերակով օգտագործման համար: 
Տանը կարող էս տեղադրել Wi-Fi մի որևէ մոդեմ, այն կարգավորել AP ռեժիմով ու միանալ սարքավորմանը ցանկացած WI-FI ապահովող սարքավորումով:

Մանրամասները կարող եմ օգնել, անգամ կարող եմ էժան սարքավորում առաջարկել: ՊՄ:

----------


## Okamigo

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ նոութբուք եմ գնել,ինչ տարբերակներ կան բացի համակարգչից նոութբուքն էլ էդ ինետից վերցնեմ,լարերով օրինակ

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ նոութբուք եմ գնել,ինչ տարբերակներ կան բացի համակարգչից նոութբուքն էլ էդ ինետից վերցնեմ,լարերով օրինակ


ինչ մոդեմ ես օգտագործում ?

----------

specialist (28.08.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ նոութբուք եմ գնել,ինչ տարբերակներ կան բացի համակարգչից նոութբուքն էլ էդ ինետից վերցնեմ,լարերով օրինակ


Սվիչ դիր արանքում, եթե մոդեմդ հնարավորություն չունի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մոդեմս դլինկա,բայց իրենց մոտից չեմ գնել,սվիչի միջոցով կարող ես մանրամասն ասել,որտեղից գնեմ,ինչ արժի և այլն,ես ուղղակի առաջին անգամ եմ նման բաներ անում


Ուրեմն քեզ պետք է գնել սվիչ, որը արժե՝ 5000 դրամ: Սվիչը կգնես Թումանյանի «Նեսթից»: TP-Link ֆիրմայի 8 պերտանոց սվիչ: D-Link - ից լարը միանում է սվիչին (ցանկացած պորտից կարող էս միացնել, միևնույն է), միացնելուց հետո մեկ այլ պորտից միացնում էս համակարգչիդ ներկայիս: Մեկ այլ լարով, մեկ այլ պորտից միացնում էս այն երորդ սարքը, որը հիմա չէս կարողանում միացնել: Այսինքն, մոդմից մի լար միանում ա սվիչին ու սվիչից քանի լար կուզես հանի ու միացրա՝ Համակարգչիդ, Նոթբուիդ, Նեթբուքիդ և այլն... 
UTP կամ FTP լարերը կարող էս գնել Փեթակից: Ետևից մուտքից մտնելիս աստիճաններով բարցրանալիս ձախի վրա մետրով վաճառում են: Մետրը UTP լարի արժե՝ 90 դրամ, սիկ FTP` 120 դրամ: Ի դեպ տան համար կարող էս գնել UTP տեսակի լարերից:

----------


## Okamigo

> Ուրեմն քեզ պետք է գնել սվիչ, որը արժե՝ 5000 դրամ: Սվիչը կգնես Թումանյանի «Նեսթից»: TP-Link ֆիրմայի 8 պերտանոց սվիչ: D-Link - ից լարը միանում է սվիչին (ցանկացած պորտից կարող էս միացնել, միևնույն է), միացնելուց հետո մեկ այլ պորտից միացնում էս համակարգչիդ ներկայիս: Մեկ այլ լարով, մեկ այլ պորտից միացնում էս այն երորդ սարքը, որը հիմա չէս կարողանում միացնել: Այսինքն, մոդմից մի լար միանում ա սվիչին ու սվիչից քանի լար կուզես հանի ու միացրա՝ Համակարգչիդ, Նոթբուիդ, Նեթբուքիդ և այլն... 
> UTP կամ FTP լարերը կարող էս գնել Փեթակից: Ետևից մուտքից մտնելիս աստիճաններով բարցրանալիս ձախի վրա մետրով վաճառում են: Մետրը UTP լարի արժե՝ 90 դրամ, սիկ FTP` 120 դրամ: Ի դեպ տան համար կարող էս գնել UTP տեսակի լարերից:


Ապե Ջան,ինչքան հիշում եմ մոդեմս DLINK 5220 է,մոդեմը պետք է աշխատի ռոուտեր ռեժիմում?բրիդջով եմ միշտ կպնում ինետին?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ապե Ջան,ինչքան հիշում եմ մոդեմս DLINK 5220 է,մեծ համակարգիչը պետք է միացրած լինի,որպեսզի մյուս կոմպում ինետ լինի?


Մեծ համակարգիչը:  :LOL: 
Չէ, միայն մոդեմը պետք է միացրած թողնել:

----------


## Okamigo

> Մեծ համակարգիչը: 
> Չէ, միայն մոդեմը պետք է միացրած թողնել:


Դե նոութբուքից հետո ըտենց եմ ասում  :Smile: ,մոդեմը պետք է աշխատի ռոուտեր ռեժիմում?բրիդջով եմ միշտ կպնում ինետին

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ուրեմն քեզ պետք է գնել սվիչ, որը արժե՝ 5000 դրամ:


Իսկ միգուցե մարդուն սվիչ առնել ուղարկելուց առաջ ճշտես կոնկրետ ինչ մոդեմ ա, կարող ա վրեն USB կամ ուրիշ լանի պորտեր կա:

Օկամիգո, մոդեմիդ մոդելը կոնկրետ կարդա, գրի:

----------


## Okamigo

Ես հիմա գյուղում եմ,բայց ինչոան հիշում եմ մոդեմս այ սրանից է,usb ով էլ ձև կար ինչքան հիշում եմ,բայց իմ մոտ չի ստացվել

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իսկ միգուցե մարդուն սվիչ առնել ուղարկելուց առաջ ճշտես կոնկրետ ինչ մոդեմ ա, կարող ա վրեն USB կամ ուրիշ լանի պորտեր կա:
> 
> Օկամիգո, մոդեմիդ մոդելը կոնկրետ կարդա, գրի:


USB - ով արագությունը 100ՄԲ չի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես հիմա գյուղում եմ,բայց ինչոան հիշում եմ մոդեմս այ սրանից է,usb ով էլ ձև կար ինչքան հիշում եմ,բայց իմ մոտ չի ստացվել


USB-ի հնարավորություն ունի: Դրայվերը ստուգի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> USB - ով արագությունը 100ՄԲ չի:


գիտեմ, հետո՞ ինչ: Իրա ինտերնետն էլ 100 չի: Հո թվերի գոնկա չի, 1000-անոց էլ կա, հիմա ուղարկենք տենց ռաութեր առնելու՞: Ինտերնետ ունենալու համար լրիվ ծով ա:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ես հիմա գյուղում եմ,բայց ինչոան հիշում եմ մոդեմս այ սրանից է,usb ով էլ ձև կար ինչքան հիշում եմ,բայց իմ մոտ չի ստացվել


որպես ռոուտեր պետքա նաստրոյկա անես մոդեմը, մի կոմպին ուսբ-ով կկպնի, մյուսին լան-ով: Էս էլ նաստրոյկեքը

----------

Ապե Ջան (29.08.2011), Ներսես_AM (29.08.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

> որպես ռոուտեր պետքա նաստրոյկա անես մոդեմը, մի կոմպին ուսբ-ով կկպնի, մյուսին լան-ով: Էս էլ նաստրոյկեքը


Սվիչի տարբերակը ավելի հարմար չէ?
Իսկ usb ով միացումը ոնց է կատարվում?

----------


## Okamigo

> Ուրեմն քեզ պետք է գնել սվիչ, որը արժե՝ 5000 դրամ: Սվիչը կգնես Թումանյանի «Նեսթից»: TP-Link ֆիրմայի 8 պերտանոց սվիչ: D-Link - ից լարը միանում է սվիչին (ցանկացած պորտից կարող էս միացնել, միևնույն է), միացնելուց հետո մեկ այլ պորտից միացնում էս համակարգչիդ ներկայիս: Մեկ այլ լարով, մեկ այլ պորտից միացնում էս այն երորդ սարքը, որը հիմա չէս կարողանում միացնել: Այսինքն, մոդմից մի լար միանում ա սվիչին ու սվիչից քանի լար կուզես հանի ու միացրա՝ Համակարգչիդ, Նոթբուիդ, Նեթբուքիդ և այլն... 
> UTP կամ FTP լարերը կարող էս գնել Փեթակից: Ետևից մուտքից մտնելիս աստիճաններով բարցրանալիս ձախի վրա մետրով վաճառում են: Մետրը UTP լարի արժե՝ 90 դրամ, սիկ FTP` 120 դրամ: Ի դեպ տան համար կարող էս գնել UTP տեսակի լարերից:


Ճիշտ հասկացա,ուրեմն սվիչը ինտերնետը բաժանում է,էն լարը որ մտնում է  պրոցի մեջ,մտցնում եմ սվիչ,սվիչի մեկ պորտից միացնում եմ համակարգչին,մյուսը նոութբուքին,ընդ որում մոդեմը պետք է միացրած լինի ռոուտեր ռեժիմում,դուրս է գալիս ինձ պետք է 3utp  լար,երկու կողմերը խփած?իսկ երկու համակարգիչներում նաստռոյկեքը ոնց պետք է կատարեմ և ip հասցեների խնդիր չի լինի?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ճիշտ հասկացա,ուրեմն սվիչը ինտերնետը բաժանում է,էն լարը որ մտնում է  պրոցի մեջ,մտցնում եմ սվիչ,սվիչի մեկ պորտից միացնում եմ համակարգչին,մյուսը նոութբուքին,ընդ որում մոդեմը պետք է միացրած լինի ռոուտեր ռեժիմում,դուրս է գալիս ինձ պետք է 3utp  լար,երկու կողմերը խփած?իսկ երկու համակարգիչներում նաստռոյկեքը ոնց պետք է կատարեմ և ip հասցեների խնդիր չի լինի?


Մի լարը դու արդեն ունես: Մոդեմից սվիչ կարող էս միացնել: Արդեն մնում ա երկու լար վերցնել, մեկը՝ համակարգչիդ համար, իսկ մյուսը՝ նոթբուքի: Կաբելի երկու ծայրերն էլ պետք է RJ45 կոնեկտեր լինի խփած:

----------


## Okamigo

> Մի լարը դու արդեն ունես: Մոդեմից սվիչ կարող էս միացնել: Արդեն մնում ա երկու լար վերցնել, մեկը՝ համակարգչիդ համար, իսկ մյուսը՝ նոթբուքի: Կաբելի երկու ծայրերն էլ պետք է RJ45 կոնեկտեր լինի խփած:


ip հասցեների ու նաստրոյկի մասին կասես?այսինքն երկու համակարգիչներում նույն նաստրեյկեն դնեմ?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ip հասցեների ու նաստրոյկի մասին կասես?այսինքն երկու համակարգիչներում նույն նաստրեյկեն դնեմ?


Կարող էս այնպես անել, որ մոդեմը ավտոմատ DHCP IP հասցե ստանա, կամ կարող էս կարգավորել այնպես, որ IP հասցեները դու ձեռքով դնես… ավելի հարմար է DHCP-ով փորձել: Հիմա քեզ մոտ այդ մոդեմը ինչպե՞ս է աշխատում, DHCP թե՞ ձեռքով Ip - ները դնում:

----------


## Okamigo

> Կարող էս այնպես անել, որ մոդեմը ավտոմատ DHCP IP հասցե ստանա, կամ կարող էս կարգավորել այնպես, որ IP հասցեները դու ձեռքով դնես… ավելի հարմար է DHCP-ով փորձել: Հիմա քեզ մոտ այդ մոդեմը ինչպե՞ս է աշխատում, DHCP թե՞ ձեռքով Ip - ները դնում:


միշտ ձեռքով էի այպիները դնում

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> միշտ ձեռքով էի այպիները դնում


Նույն ձեևով շարունակիր, բայց տես նույն IP - ները չդնես, որ կոնֆլիկտ չառաչանա:
Ասենք օրինակ՝ 

192.168.1.2
255.255.255.0
192168.1.1

212.73.65.40
212.73.65.41

հաջաորդ համակարգչի վրա՝ 

192.168.1.3
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1

212.73.65.40
212.73.65.41

DNS - ները կարող էս ուրիշ էլ դնել:

----------


## Okamigo

> Նույն ձեևով շարունակիր, բայց տես նույն IP - ները չդնես, որ կոնֆլիկտ չառաչանա:
> Ասենք օրինակ՝ 
> 
> 192.168.1.2
> 255.255.255.0
> 192168.1.1
> 
> 212.73.65.40
> 212.73.65.41
> ...


գուգլինը դնեմ կլինի?մեկ էլ սվիչի ինչ մոդել վերցնեմ թե տարբերություն չկա?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> գուգլինը դնեմ կլինի?մեկ էլ սվիչի ինչ մոդել վերցնեմ թե տարբերություն չկա?


Սովորական հասարակ սվիչ: Ասա ինձ 8 պորտանի TP-Link ֆիրմայի սվիչ տվեք: Գինը՝ 5000 դրամ:
DNS - ները կարող էս «Գուգլինը» դնել:

----------


## Okamigo

> Սովորական հասարակ սվիչ: Ասա ինձ 8 պորտանի TP-Link ֆիրմայի սվիչ տվեք: Գինը՝ 5000 դրամ:
> DNS - ները կարող էս «Գուգլինը» դնել:


Ապե Ջան շատ շնորհակալութուն,եթե ինչ որ հարցեր առաջանան կդիմեմ

----------


## Վահե-91

> Սվիչի տարբերակը ավելի հարմար չէ?
> Իսկ usb ով միացումը ոնց է կատարվում?


Հետը ուսբ լարը չեն տվել ՞ լարն ես միացնում ու դրայվերները քցում, մյուս կոմպն էլ լանով
եթե ուզում ես փող ծախսես, ուրեմն սվիչ առ: Ուսբ-ով արագությունը 10Մբիթ/վ -ա, ինձ չի թվում, որ ինտերնետդ դրանից արագա:

----------


## Okamigo

> Հետը ուսբ լարը չեն տվել ՞ լարն ես միացնում ու դրայվերները քցում, մյուս կոմպն էլ լանով
> եթե ուզում ես փող ծախսես, ուրեմն սվիչ առ: Ուսբ-ով արագությունը 10Մբիթ/վ -ա, ինձ չի թվում, որ ինտերնետդ դրանից արագա:


Լար կա,բայց նաստռոյկա պիտի անես չէ?

----------


## Վահե-91

> Լար կա,բայց նաստռոյկա պիտի անես չէ?


եթե սվիչ դնես, էլի պետքա մոդեմը նույն ձև նաստրոյկա անես:  Արդեն տվել եմ նաստրոյկի ձևը: Ուսբ լարը, որ միացնես, պետքա դրայվերը քցես ու մեկ էլ ip-ն նշես, եթե dhcp-ն անջատածա

----------


## Okamigo

> Կարող էս այնպես անել, որ մոդեմը ավտոմատ DHCP IP հասցե ստանա, կամ կարող էս կարգավորել այնպես, որ IP հասցեները դու ձեռքով դնես… ավելի հարմար է DHCP-ով փորձել: Հիմա քեզ մոտ այդ մոդեմը ինչպե՞ս է աշխատում, DHCP թե՞ ձեռքով Ip - ները դնում:


Եթե դժվար չի կարող ես ինչպես նաստռոյկա անել նաև այն դեպքում երբ DHCP միացրածա?

----------


## Վահե-91

> Եթե դժվար չի կարող ես ինչպես նաստռոյկա անել նաև այն դեպքում երբ DHCP միացրածա?


DHCP-ն ընդամնենը թույլա տալիս ավտոմատ կերպով ստանալ IP և ցանցի այլ պարամետրեր: Եթե ստեղի գրածով կարգավորես մոդեմը հնարավորա, որ DHCP-ն ավտոմատ միանա, եթե չմիանա, կարաս միացնես: Այսինքն՝ DHCP-ի միացած կամ անջատված լինելը կապ չունի մոդեմի մյուս նաստրոյկեքի հետ:

----------

Ապե Ջան (29.08.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ ինձ այսօր խարհուրդ տվեցին Բիլայնից վերցնել ADSL մոդեմ (TP-Link TD W8901G)** 	18 000,ինչ եք կարծքւմ արժի վերցնել թե ADSL մոդեմ (ZTE10 W300 Wireless ADSL Router) 	20 000 սա վերցնե,միանգամից նոութբուքի ինետի հարցն էլ կլուծվի?

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ ինձ այսօր խարհուրդ տվեցին Բիլայնից վերցնել ADSL մոդեմ (TP-Link TD W8901G)** 	18 000,ինչ եք կարծքւմ արժի վերցնել թե ADSL մոդեմ (ZTE10 W300 Wireless ADSL Router) 	20 000 սա վերցնե,միանգամից նոութբուքի ինետի հարցն էլ կլուծվի?


7-8 ամիսա առանց անջատելու օր ու գիշեր օգտագործում եմ TP-Link TD W8901G, ոչ մի անգամ ռեստարտի կարիք չի եղել, ինտերնետն անջատվելա մենակ Բիլայնի պատճառով: Համ էլ ասում են TP-Link TD W8901G-ի Wi-Fi-ի սիգնալն ավելի ուժեղա քան ZTE-ինը:

----------


## Okamigo

> 7-8 ամիսա առանց անջատելու օր ու գիշեր օգտագործում եմ TP-Link TD W8901G, ոչ մի անգամ ռեստարտի կարիք չի եղել, ինտերնետն անջատվելա մենակ Բիլայնի պատճառով: Համ էլ ասում են TP-Link TD W8901G-ի Wi-Fi-ի սիգնալն ավելի ուժեղա քան ZTE-ինը:


Նաստռոյկեքի մասին կասես,դժվարա,հատկապես ինձ հետաքրքրում է վայֆայի պահը?

----------


## Վահե-91

> Նաստռոյկեքի մասին կասես,դժվարա,հատկապես ինձ հետաքրքրում է վայֆայի պահը?


ոչ մի դժվար բան չկա, որ մտնես մոդեմի մեջ, Запуск Мастера սղմես, ինտերնետի նաստրոյկեքը տաս, Wi-Fi-ն էլ կտա վերջում, անպայման կոդ կդնես վրեն: Բիլայնի սայտում կա նաստրոյկեքը հեսա

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Ժող ջան ունեմ des 1008a switch: դրան միացված ա մի քանի համակարգիչ որից 2ը իմն են: Ուզում եմ էտ 2-ը կարողանան իրար հետ ինֆորմացիա փոխանակել: Ցանկալի կլիներ որ կարողանայի կառավարեի նաև 2-րդային համակարգիչ մտնող ինտեռնետի արագությունը երբ գլխավոր միացված է: Ինտեռնետը միացված է 8 մութքերից մեկին ինչպես նաև մնացած համակարգիչները: ՆԱխապես շատ շնորհակալ եմ: Ի դեպ բոլորի օհ-երը win 7 են:

----------


## Shah

> Ժող ջան ունեմ des 1008a switch: դրան միացված ա մի քանի համակարգիչ որից 2ը իմն են: Ուզում եմ էտ 2-ը կարողանան իրար հետ ինֆորմացիա փոխանակել: Ցանկալի կլիներ որ կարողանայի կառավարեի նաև 2-րդային համակարգիչ մտնող ինտեռնետի արագությունը երբ գլխավոր միացված է: Ինտեռնետը միացված է 8 մութքերից մեկին ինչպես նաև մնացած համակարգիչները: ՆԱխապես շատ շնորհակալ եմ: Ի դեպ բոլորի օհ-երը win 7 են:


մի կոմպից մյուսի արագությունը ղեկավարել չես կարա, եթե առաջինը ինտերնետ "տվող" կոմպը չի (gateway): իսկ տվյալներ կարող ես փոխանակել, ինչքան հասկացա ուզում ես մի կոմպից մյուսին ֆայլեր փոխանցես կամ հակառակը... դրա համար բացի windows-ի ստանդարտ folder share անելուց կարաս օգտագործես նաև Radmin ծրագրի "file transfer" mode-ն ու էլի նման ծրագրեր...

----------

Ապե Ջան (03.09.2011), Պոզիտրոն (11.09.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ժող ջան ունեմ des 1008a switch: դրան միացված ա մի քանի համակարգիչ որից 2ը իմն են: Ուզում եմ էտ 2-ը կարողանան իրար հետ ինֆորմացիա փոխանակել: Ցանկալի կլիներ որ կարողանայի կառավարեի նաև 2-րդային համակարգիչ մտնող ինտեռնետի արագությունը երբ գլխավոր միացված է: Ինտեռնետը միացված է 8 մութքերից մեկին ինչպես նաև մնացած համակարգիչները: ՆԱխապես շատ շնորհակալ եմ: Ի դեպ բոլորի օհ-երը win 7 են:


ֆայլեր փոխանակելու համար մեկի վրա Homegroup սաքրի, մյուսով միացի դրան: Լավ կլինի կոդը չանջատես, որ կողքից Share արած պապկեքի մեջ ոչ մեկ չկարենա մտնի:

----------

Պոզիտրոն (02.09.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

> ոչ մի դժվար բան չկա, որ մտնես մոդեմի մեջ, Запуск Мастера սղմես, ինտերնետի նաստրոյկեքը տաս, Wi-Fi-ն էլ կտա վերջում, անպայման կոդ կդնես վրեն: Բիլայնի սայտում կա նաստրոյկեքը հեսա


Բայց որ մասում պետք է փոփոխություն անեմ,որ wifi էլ աշխատի ու հնարավոր է սահմանափակում դնել wifi արագության վրա?

----------


## Վահե-91

> Բայց որ մասում պետք է փոփոխություն անեմ,որ wifi էլ աշխատի ու հնարավոր է սահմանափակում դնել wifi արագության վրա?


Настройки Интерфейса -> Беспроводная
Սահմանափակում իմ իմանալով չես կարա դնես

----------


## Okamigo

> Настройки Интерфейса -> Беспроводная
> Սահմանափակում իմ իմանալով չես կարա դնես


Բիլայնի ածխատողը ասաց որ հենց մաստեր ուստանովկի ընթացքում են անում,ինչ որ քայլի ընթացքում ընտրում ես վերջին կետը,հայտնվում է գաղտնաբառի տեղը ու գրում ես պառոլը,եթե դժվար չի կարող ես քայլ առ քայլ ասես թե դու ոնց ես արել,որ վայ ֆայ էլ աշխատի

----------


## Վահե-91

> Բիլայնի ածխատողը ասաց որ հենց մաստեր ուստանովկի ընթացքում են անում,ինչ որ քայլի ընթացքում ընտրում ես վերջին կետը,հայտնվում է գաղտնաբառի տեղը ու գրում ես պառոլը,եթե դժվար չի կարող ես քայլ առ քայլ ասես թե դու ոնց ես արել,որ վայ ֆայ էլ աշխատի


1000 անգամ տվել եմ հղումը, քաշում ես ու քայլ առ քայլ անում ես  :Read:  http://beeline.am/internet/hiline/TP...20ROUT-arm.pdf որ մի անգամ անես ամենինչ պարզ կլինի

----------


## Okamigo

> 1000 անգամ տվել եմ հղումը, քաշում ես ու քայլ առ քայլ անում ես  http://beeline.am/internet/hiline/TP...20ROUT-arm.pdf որ մի անգամ անես ամենինչ պարզ կլինի


Կարող է իմանաս եթե ես մոդեմը գտնվում է 5 հարկում,1 հարկում վայֆայը կբռնի?

----------


## Վահե-91

> Կարող է իմանաս եթե ես մոդեմը գտնվում է 5 հարկում,1 հարկում վայֆայը կբռնի?


չէ, մեր երկրորդ հարկից դաժը առաջին հարկ չի գնում: Այսինքն պոիսկ ես տալիս գտնումա, բայց չի կպնում կամ կպնումա, բայց նորմալ չի աշխատում:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> ֆայլեր փոխանակելու համար մեկի վրա Homegroup սաքրի, մյուսով միացի դրան: Լավ կլինի կոդը չանջատես, որ կողքից Share արած պապկեքի մեջ ոչ մեկ չկարենա մտնի:


 Homegroup սարքել կարծես ստացվեց այ բայց կպնել մյուսով չի լինում: Կարող ես օգնե՞լ:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Homegroup սարքել կարծես ստացվեց այ բայց կպնել մյուսով չի լինում: Կարող ես օգնե՞լ:


Նայեցի մայքրոսոֆթի կայքում  ցույց էր տրվում: Ճիշտ էտ ձև սարքել եմ, բայց կպնելու համար join now-ը նեթի վրա(win 7 starter) ակտիվ չի: Ի՞նչ անել խնդրում եմ օգնեք:Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Նայեցի մայքրոսոֆթի կայքում  ցույց էր տրվում: Ճիշտ էտ ձև սարքել եմ, բայց կպնելու համար join now-ը նեթի վրա(win 7 starter) ակտիվ չի: Ի՞նչ անել խնդրում եմ օգնեք:Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:


որ տուն գնամ, կնայեմ կասեմ, անգիր չեմ հիշում
ստեղ լավ նկարագրվածա, ոնց պիտի արվի

----------

Պոզիտրոն (02.09.2011)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> որ տուն գնամ, կնայեմ կասեմ, անգիր չեմ հիշում
> ստեղ լավ նկարագրվածա, ոնց պիտի արվի


Դե իմ նայածը հենց սրանից էր: Բանը նրանում ա որ 2 նեթբուք ունեմ նույն օհ-ով 2ում էլ ջոին-ը ակտիվ չի: բայց բզբզէլիս մի տեղ կար որ ցույց էր տալիս  բոլոր միացված կոմպերը: Ուղղակի այդ դեպքում հոմ գրուպ սարքել չի լինում: Ի՞նչ կարող եմ անելոր որ ջոինը ակտիվանա

----------


## Վահե-91

> Դե իմ նայածը հենց սրանից էր: Բանը նրանում ա որ 2 նեթբուք ունեմ նույն օհ-ով 2ում էլ ջոին-ը ակտիվ չի: բայց բզբզէլիս մի տեղ կար որ ցույց էր տալիս  բոլոր միացված կոմպերը: Ուղղակի այդ դեպքում հոմ գրուպ սարքել չի լինում: Ի՞նչ կարող եմ անելոր որ ջոինը ակտիվանա


որ կոմպի վրա, որ սարքել ես միացրածա ջոյն տալու ժամանակ ՞ մեկ էլ IP6-ը հո չես անջատել ՞

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> որ կոմպի վրա, որ սարքել ես միացրածա ջոյն տալու ժամանակ ՞ մեկ էլ IP6-ը հո չես անջատել ՞


1-ինը հա 2-րդը չգիտեմ ինչ ա: Էնտեղ մի տեղ ասում էր որ ժամերը պիտի սինխրոնիզացնես դա էլ արեցի բայց չի օգնում:

----------


## Cracker

Ժող ջան.... ով կարա օգնի, Ucom | Hiline-ի հետ խնդիր ունեմ... Ucomի LANը միացրել եմ Hilineի portին, որի մյուս portերին  2 կոմպ կա միացրած. Ուզում եմ նենց անեմ որ մյուս կոմպերին էլ ինտերնետ տամ, բայց ինչ որ չի ստացվում մոտս..... ինչ կարելի ա անել?

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ժող ջան.... ով կարա օգնի, Ucom | Hiline-ի հետ խնդիր ունեմ... Ucomի LANը միացրել եմ Hilineի portին, որի մյուս portերին  2 կոմպ կա միացրած. Ուզում եմ նենց անեմ որ մյուս կոմպերին էլ ինտերնետ տամ, բայց ինչ որ չի ստացվում մոտս..... ինչ կարելի ա անել?


Որ հարցը ավելի գրագետ շարադրես, մի գուցե հասկանամ ու օգնեմ, Hiline-ը ու UCOM-ը սարքեր չեն, մեկը ինտերնետ կապի անվանում ա, մյուսը՝ ֆիրմայի։
Հիմա համ Ucom-ից կապ ունես, համ Hiline՞։

----------

Shah (24.12.2011), Ապե Ջան (25.12.2011)

----------


## Cracker

Ինձ թվում ա բավականին գրագետ ա  :Smile:  Ucomը ունի մի հատ ինտերնետ կապ, որը սովորական ԼԱՆի կաբելով միանում ա կոմպին. Հայլայնը էլի ինտերնետ կապ ա, որը տրամադրում ա "ռոուտեր", որը էլի սովորական ԼԱՆ կաբելով միանում ա կոմպին. հիմա ես ունեմ հայլանի սարքը ու Ucomի ինտերնետը. ուզում եմ ինտերնետը հայլանի սարքի միջոցով տրամադրեմ մյուս կոմպերից ևս, որոնք միացված են հայլայնի ռոուտերին.... հայլայնի սարքը են վայֆայ ունեցողներից ա, սպիտակ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինձ թվում ա բավականին գրագետ ա  Ucomը ունի մի հատ ինտերնետ կապ, որը սովորական ԼԱՆի կաբելով միանում ա կոմպին. Հայլայնը էլի ինտերնետ կապ ա, որը տրամադրում ա "ռոուտեր", որը էլի սովորական ԼԱՆ կաբելով միանում ա կոմպին. հիմա ես ունեմ հայլանի սարքը ու Ucomի ինտերնետը. ուզում եմ ինտերնետը հայլանի սարքի միջոցով տրամադրեմ մյուս կոմպերից ևս, որոնք միացված են հայլայնի ռոուտերին.... հայլայնի սարքը են վայֆայ ունեցողներից ա, սպիտակ...


Այ էդ ռաուտերի պահը նախօրոք էր պետք ասել ։), Մնաց ասես մոդելը, որտև օրինակ TPlink-ը ես փորձեցի նման բան անել, պարզվեց ինքը մենակ DSL ռոուտեր ա, WAN պորտ չունի։

----------


## Cracker

ZTE ZXV10 W300.... բայց աչքիս սրանից խեր չկա.... (

----------


## Վահե-91

> ZTE ZXV10 W300.... բայց աչքիս սրանից խեր չկա.... (


իսկ կոմպերի մեջ  ֆայլեր փոխանակել լինումա ?

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ZTE ZXV10 W300.... բայց աչքիս սրանից խեր չկա.... (


Ռոուտերի մենյուում Tools > WAN Type > ADSL-ից փոխի Ethernet.

Պետք է, որ հարցնի թե որ պորտին ա միացրած ինտերնետը (չեմ արել, գրի թե ինչ ա բերում, կասեմ ոնց շարունակես)։

Հ.Գ. ևս մի անգամ համոզվա թե ZTE-ն ինչ լավն ա։

----------

Bruno (25.12.2011), Cracker (25.12.2011)

----------


## Bruno

Ու առաջին պօռտը կծառայի որպես  WAN:




> իսկ կոմպերի մեջ  ֆայլեր փոխանակել լինումա ?


Եթե Ethernet-ը որպես WAN էլ չաշխատեր, միևնույնն է որպես Switch կաշխատեր:

----------

Cracker (25.12.2011), Աթեիստ (25.12.2011)

----------


## Cracker

Ժող ջան, էտքանն արեցի, բայց հետո չգիտեմ ինչ ա պետք անել... ԶՏԵ-ի մեջից դնում եմ որ DHCP-ն ԻՊ տա, տալիս ա, իրա ամեն ինչով, բայց ինտերնետ չկա.... մեկ էլ չգիտեմ ոնց պետք ա լինի, վռոդե պետք  ա ՆԱՏ աշխատի չէ լոկալ ցանցում..?

----------


## Bruno

Մի հատ լոկալ ցանցից որևէ IP-ով (8.8.8.8) պինգ արա, մի գուցե DNS-ի խնդիր ա:

----------


## keyboard

Ժողովուրդ մի հարց տամ, չեմ կողմնորոշվում, էնքան եմ հեռվացել ցանցերից, լրիվ մոռացել եմ, լավ անցնեմ հարցիս:
Լսեցի, որ Հայ-Լակնը ռեալ ստատիկ IP ա տալիս, զանգեցի ասեցին, որ տալիս են: Հիմա հարցս ինչումա, ես ուզում եմ 2 օֆիսներում, որտեղ ունեմ հայ-լայն կապ VPN ով կպցնեմ իրար կամ ասենք proxy ունեմ ուզում եմ SSH ով կպնեմ, բայց պաստորեն էտ ստատիկ IP -ը router-ի վրայա չէ՞, էդ դեպքում կոմպին ոնց եմ կպնելու, եթե կոմպը router-ից հետո ստանումա ասենք 192.168.1.45 IP, էս պահը չեմ պատկերացնում, եթե դաժե telnet - ն եմ ակտիվացնում, մեկա էլի router-ին եմ չէ? կպնելու? :Xeloq: 

Հ.Գ. Ակնկալում եմ Աթեիստի և Elmo -ի պատասխանները:

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորց:

----------


## Shah

> Ժողովուրդ մի հարց տամ, չեմ կողմնորոշվում, էնքան եմ հեռվացել ցանցերից, լրիվ մոռացել եմ, լավ անցնեմ հարցիս:
> Լսեցի, որ Հայ-Լակնը ռեալ ստատիկ IP ա տալիս, զանգեցի ասեցին, որ տալիս են: Հիմա հարցս ինչումա, ես ուզում եմ 2 օֆիսներում, որտեղ ունեմ հայ-լայն կապ VPN ով կպցնեմ իրար կամ ասենք proxy ունեմ ուզում եմ SSH ով կպնեմ, բայց պաստորեն էտ ստատիկ IP -ը router-ի վրայա չէ՞, էդ դեպքում կոմպին ոնց եմ կպնելու, եթե կոմպը router-ից հետո ստանումա ասենք 192.168.1.45 IP, էս պահը չեմ պատկերացնում, եթե դաժե telnet - ն եմ ակտիվացնում, մեկա էլի router-ին եմ չէ? կպնելու?
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ակնկալում եմ Աթեիստի և Elmo -ի պատասխանները:
> 
> Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորց:


հազար ներող որ ես եմ պատասխանում ))
ռոութերի մեջ պորտերը redirect պետք ա անես, telnet-ի համար՝ 23-րդ պորտը, ssh-ի համար՝ 22-րդը, մի ռութերի տակ կարաս տարբեր ծառայությունների (http, telnet, ssh, ftp, dns) համար մի քանի մեքենա ունենալ ու հետևաբար պորտերը վերահասցեավորես դեպի լոկալ մեքենաների վրա... կոնկրետ քո դեպքում 23-րդ պորտը պիտի ուղարկես 192.168.1.45-ին..

----------

keyboard (26.12.2011), Աթեիստ (26.12.2011)

----------


## keyboard

> հազար ներող որ ես եմ պատասխանում ))
> ռոութերի մեջ պորտերը redirect պետք ա անես, telnet-ի համար՝ 23-րդ պորտը, ssh-ի համար՝ 22-րդը, մի ռութերի տակ կարաս տարբեր ծառայությունների (http, telnet, ssh, ftp, dns) համար մի քանի մեքենա ունենալ ու հետևաբար պորտերը պերահասցեաորես դեպի լոկալ մեքենաների վրա... կոնկրետ քո դեպքում 23-րդ պորտը պիտի ուղարկես 192.168.1.45-ին..


Ներողի բան չկա Վարդան ջան, քո պատասխանն էլ էի ակնկալում, ուղղակի չէի նշել, շատ շնորհակալ եմ, բայց մի հարց ևս, եթե իմ մոտ DHCP ա ու ես կոնկրետ IP չգիտեմ, ուր վերահասցեավորեմ? IP range ի կարամ վերահասցեավորեմ?

----------


## Shah

> Ներողի բան չկա Վարդան ջան, քո պատասխանն էլ էի ակնկալում, ուղղակի չէի նշել, շատ շնորհակալ եմ, բայց մի հարց ևս, եթե իմ մոտ DHCP ա ու ես կոնկրետ IP չգիտեմ, ուր վերահասցեավորեմ? IP range ի կարամ վերահասցեավորեմ?


range` չէ, բայց մեծամասամբ ռութերների մեջ հնարավոր ա DHCP-ի մեջ նշել կոնկրետ IP-ներ որոնք DHCP-ի pool-ի մեջ չեն մտնելու (հետևաբար DHCP-ն էդ IP-ները ուրիշ մեքենաների չի տա), ու էդ մեքենաները (որոնց վրա պիտի ուղարկես քեզ պետք եկած պորտերը) պիտի ունենան ստատիկ-լոկալ IP (այսինքն նույն քո 192.168.1.45-ը): Նշեմ որ պորտերը լինում են TCP և UDP քո դեպքում պետք ա վերահասցեավորել TCP-ն (telnet-ը TCP-ով ա աշխատում):

----------

keyboard (26.12.2011)

----------


## matlev

> Ներողի բան չկա Վարդան ջան, քո պատասխանն էլ էի ակնկալում, ուղղակի չէի նշել, շատ շնորհակալ եմ, բայց մի հարց ևս, եթե իմ մոտ DHCP ա ու ես կոնկրետ IP չգիտեմ, ուր վերահասցեավորեմ? IP range ի կարամ վերահասցեավորեմ?


Կամ էդ համակարգչի IP կարգավորումները ստատիկ սարքի (խորհուրդ ա տրվում, DHCP-ի տիրույթից դուրս IP), կամ DHCP սերվերին ասա թող իրան միշտ նույն IP-ն տա (չգիտեմ հայ-լայնի մոդեմներից որի DHCP-ն ունի ասենք ըստ MAC հասցեյի ֆիքսված IP տալու հնարավորություն ):

----------

keyboard (26.12.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի անհաջող տարբերակ էլ կա, որ ռոուտերը դնես Bridge ռեժիմ, կոմպով ինտերնետ կպնես, կոմպդ ստանա ռեալ IP-ն։ Բայց ես դեպքում ինտերնետ բաժանողն էլ կոմպն ա լինելու։ 
Ամենաճիշտը հենց Shah-ի ասածն ա։ Եթե DHCP սերվերը հենց ռոուտերդ ա, մեջը IP-MAC կապի իրար (չեմ հիշում էդ տերմինը։) ։

----------

keyboard (26.12.2011)

----------


## keyboard

> Մի անհաջող տարբերակ էլ կա, որ ռոուտերը դնես Bridge ռեժիմ, կոմպով ինտերնետ կպնես, կոմպդ ստանա ռեալ IP-ն։ Բայց ես դեպքում ինտերնետ բաժանողն էլ կոմպն ա լինելու։ 
> Ամենաճիշտը հենց Shah-ի ասածն ա։ Եթե DHCP սերվերը հենց ռոուտերդ ա, մեջը IP-MAC կապի իրար (չեմ հիշում էդ տերմինը։) ։


Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորից, Արտակ ջան, քո ասած տարբերակը լավա proxy պիտի դնեմ, տենց կանեմ, մեկա կոմպնա ինետ բաժանելու, բայց տան համար, Վարդանի ասածով MAC/IP привязка կանենք երևի վաղը, դեռ IP չունեմ, ուրբաթ եմ տվել դիմումը, IP -ն կտան Վարդանի հետ կփորձենք:
Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ շատ:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.12.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Մի անհաջող տարբերակ էլ կա, որ ռոուտերը դնես Bridge ռեժիմ, կոմպով ինտերնետ կպնես, կոմպդ ստանա ռեալ IP-ն։


Արտ, ախպեր մի հատ հարց առաջացավ մոտս (Հովոյի դեպքի համար չէ, վաբշե..) եթե ռոութերը դնում ես բրիդջ մոդ, իմ կարծիքով իրան մեկա պիտի IP տաս, բայց դրա տարբերությունը լինելու ա էն որ իրան մենակ մի IP ես տալու (թե WAN ու թե LAN ինտերֆեյսների համար լինելու ա միակը) հետևաբար իրա հետևից (LAN-ի կողմը) էլի պետք ա լինելու մի որոշ IP (հենց կոմպի վրա դնելու համար) ու նույն ցանցի դիապազոնի մեջ; էդ դեպում trace route անելուց ռոութերի IP-ն չի երևալու, քանի որ նույն ցանցից մեջ են լինելու թե իրա կոմպը թե ռոութերը ու բնականաբար gateway-ը: հետևաբար մի ստատիկ IP առնելը հերիք չի, ամենաքիչը 2 հատ պետք ա լինելու:

իսկ ընդհանրապես, Հովո ախպեր, խորհուրդ կտամ սենց մի վարիանտ էլ փորձել, անունը DynDNS ա, փորձես (կարդալուց հետո) ռոութերիդ վրա աշխատացնես (էդ դեպքում քեզ ստատիկ IP պետք էլ չի):

----------

keyboard (26.12.2011), Varzor (26.12.2011)

----------


## keyboard

> Արտ, ախպեր մի հատ հարց առաջացավ մոտս (Հովոյի դեպքի համար չէ, վաբշե..) եթե ռոութերը դնում ես բրիդջ մոդ, իմ կարծիքով իրան մեկա պիտի IP տաս, բայց դրա տարբերությունը լինելու ա էն որ իրան մենակ մի IP ես տալու (թե WAN ու թե LAN ինտերֆեյսների համար լինելու ա միակը) հետևաբար իրա հետևից (LAN-ի կողմը) էլի պետք ա լինելու մի որոշ IP (հենց կոմպի վրա դնելու համար) ու նույն ցանցի դիապազոնի մեջ; էդ դեպում trace route անելուց ռոութերի IP-ն չի երևալու, քանի որ նույն ցանցից մեջ են լինելու թե իրա կոմպը թե ռոութերը ու բնականաբար gateway-ը: հետևաբար մի ստատիկ IP առնելը հերիք չի, ամենաքիչը 2 հատ պետք ա լինելու:
> 
> իսկ ընդհանրապես, Հովո ախպեր, խորհուրդ կտամ սենց մի վարիանտ էլ փորձել, անունը DynDNS ա, փորձես (կարդալուց հետո) ռոութերիդ վրա աշխատացնես (էդ դեպքում քեզ ստատիկ IP պետք էլ չի):


Վարդան ջան, գիտեմ DDNS - ի մասին, բայց տենց չեմ ուզում, համ էլ VPN անելու հարց կարա առաջանա,բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ апаратный VPN չեմ կարող անել, պիտի սոֆթ անեմ։ Դրա համար պիտի ստատիկով անենք, IP -ն իմանամ խաբար կանեմ։

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովուրդ մի հարց տամ, չեմ կողմնորոշվում, էնքան եմ հեռվացել ցանցերից, լրիվ մոռացել եմ, լավ անցնեմ հարցիս:
> Լսեցի, որ Հայ-Լակնը ռեալ ստատիկ IP ա տալիս, զանգեցի ասեցին, որ տալիս են: Հիմա հարցս ինչումա, ես ուզում եմ 2 օֆիսներում, որտեղ ունեմ հայ-լայն կապ VPN ով կպցնեմ իրար կամ ասենք proxy ունեմ ուզում եմ SSH ով կպնեմ, բայց պաստորեն էտ ստատիկ IP -ը router-ի վրայա չէ՞, էդ դեպքում կոմպին ոնց եմ կպնելու, եթե կոմպը router-ից հետո ստանումա ասենք 192.168.1.45 IP, էս պահը չեմ պատկերացնում, եթե դաժե telnet - ն եմ ակտիվացնում, մեկա էլի router-ին եմ չէ? կպնելու?
> Հ.Գ. Ակնկալում եմ Աթեիստի և Elmo -ի պատասխանները:
> Շնորհակալ եմ բոլորց:


Այո, ստատիկ IP-ն ստանում է ռոութերը` WAN-ը: Կոպիտ ասած` ռոութերրի DSL-ը: Lan-ի կողմում արդեն IP-ների բաշխումը կատարվում է ելնելով կարգաբերումներից: Այդ պարագայում պիտի port map Անես, որ դրսից միանգամից կպնես համակարգիչներին:
Սակայն ADSL+ ռուոթերը ուղղակի որպես մոդեմ, այլ ոչ թե ռոութեր օգտագործելու պարագայում, ստատիկ IP-ն դնում ես հենց համակարգիչներից մեկի վրա:

----------

keyboard (26.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> եթե ռոութերը դնում ես բրիդջ մոդ, իմ կարծիքով իրան մեկա պիտի IP տաս, բայց դրա տարբերությունը լինելու ա էն որ իրան մենակ մի IP ես տալու (թե WAN ու թե LAN ինտերֆեյսների համար լինելու ա միակը) հետևաբար իրա հետևից (LAN-ի կողմը) էլի պետք ա լինելու մի որոշ IP (հենց կոմպի վրա դնելու համար) ու նույն ցանցի դիապազոնի մեջ; էդ դեպում trace route անելուց ռոութերի IP-ն չի երևալու, քանի որ նույն ցանցից մեջ են լինելու թե իրա կոմպը թե ռոութերը ու բնականաբար gateway-ը: հետևաբար մի ստատիկ IP առնելը հերիք չի, ամենաքիչը 2 հատ պետք ա լինելու:


Bridge ռեժիմում այն արդեն ռուոթեր չի այլ ընդամենը մոդեմ է ու ոչ մի ինտերֆեյսի վրա էլ պխետք չի ստատիկ IP-ն դնել: LAN-ի վրա այդ դեպքում ինչ IP ուզում ես դիր` manage Անելու համար է ծառայելու ու tracert-ի ժամանակ չի երևալու:

----------

keyboard (26.12.2011), Shah (26.12.2011)

----------


## keyboard

> Bridge ռեժիմում այն արդեն ռուոթեր չի այլ ընդամենը մոդեմ է ու ոչ մի ինտերֆեյսի վրա էլ պխետք չի ստատիկ IP-ն դնել: LAN-ի վրա այդ դեպքում ինչ IP ուզում ես դիր` manage Անելու համար է ծառայելու ու tracert-ի ժամանակ չի երևալու:


Ես ավելի հստակ ասեմ երեվի, իմ մոտ միացրածա ստանդարտ բիլայնի կարգավորումներով ու ես WI-Fi սվիչ եմ միացրել իրան ու մի քանի կոմպ կպնում են, հիմա ինձ նենցա պետք, որ ամեն ինչ մնա նույնը, այսինքն՝ մի քանի կոմպ կարողանան կպնեն ու ես դրսից կարողանամ կպնեմ էտ կոմպերին ասենք SSH ով։

----------


## Shah

> Bridge ռեժիմում այն արդեն ռուոթեր չի այլ ընդամենը մոդեմ է ու ոչ մի ինտերֆեյսի վրա էլ պխետք չի ստատիկ IP-ն դնել: LAN-ի վրա այդ դեպքում ինչ IP ուզում ես դիր` manage Անելու համար է ծառայելու ու tracert-ի ժամանակ չի երևալու:


ինձ թվում ա պետք ա նույն ցանցից ըլեն քանի որ եթե ինչ_IP_ուզենամ_դնեմ չեմ հասնի էդ IP-ին դրսից՝ դեպի էդ IP ռաութինգ արած չի (ուրիշ՝ արտաքին ցանցից ոնց պիտի իրան կպնեն _ճանապարհը_ չիմանալով): մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ, խածյա եթե _ճիշտ_ սոֆտ ըլի վրեն, պիտի որ bridge mode փոխելուց LAN/WAN ինտերֆեյսների IP-ները փոխելու տեղ էլ չլի... քանի որ իրա համար մեկ ա դառնում WAN-ն ու LAN-ը:

----------

keyboard (26.12.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Ես ավելի հստակ ասեմ երեվի, իմ մոտ միացրածա ստանդարտ բիլայնի կարգավորումներով ու ես WI-Fi սվիչ եմ միացրել իրան ու մի քանի կոմպ կպնում են, հիմա ինձ նենցա պետք, որ ամեն ինչ մնա նույնը, այսինքն՝ մի քանի կոմպ կարողանան կպնեն ու ես դրսից կարողանամ կպնեմ էտ կոմպերին ասենք SSH ով։


 ինձ թվում ա արժե բրիջի մասին մոռանալ...

----------


## Varzor

> Ես ավելի հստակ ասեմ երեվի, իմ մոտ միացրածա ստանդարտ բիլայնի կարգավորումներով ու ես WI-Fi սվիչ եմ միացրել իրան ու մի քանի կոմպ կպնում են, հիմա ինձ նենցա պետք, որ ամեն ինչ մնա նույնը, այսինքն՝ մի քանի կոմպ կարողանան կպնեն ու ես դրսից կարողանամ կպնեմ էտ կոմպերին ասենք SSH ով։


Դրա համար կա մի քանի լուծում.
1. քանի հատ համակարգիչ կա, այդքան public IP_ներ ես վերցնում, սակայն դա համ թանկ, համ էլ տեխնիկապես վատ լուծում է:
2. port map էս կազմակերպում, բայց շատհամակարգիչների պարագայում` ահավոր անհարմար է: Սակայն օրինակ կարելի է մեկին SSH լինել, հետո դրանից մյուսներին: *Առավել անվտանգ, արդյունավետ ու էժան տաբերակն է:*
3. TeamViewer-ով յուրաքանչյուր համակարգչին կարող ես առանձին կպնել` առանց public IP-ներ ունենալու: Սակայն այս տարբերակը այդքան էլ վստահ չեմ, որ  անվտանգ է: Նույն ձևով DynDNS կարելի է օգտագործել:

----------


## Varzor

> ինձ թվում ա արժե բրիջի մասին մոռանալ...


Միանշանակ,ք անի որ այդ պարագայում ներքին LAN ցանցի համակարգիչների համար պիտի լրացուցիչ ռոութեր կամ ֆայրվոլ դրվի: հակառակ դեպքում` բոլոր բաց վիճակում ընկնում են Բիլայնի ցանցի մեջ:
Bridge տարբերակը օգտագործում են ներքին ցանցերի համար` երկու ցանցեր իրար համակցելու համար (խոսքս գնում է DSL տարբերակի մասին) կամ էլ գկխավոր ռոութեր/ֆայրվոլը պրովայդերին միացնելու համար (ժամանակին տենց էր անում kոռնետը):

----------


## Varzor

> ինձ թվում ա պետք ա նույն ցանցից ըլեն քանի որ եթե ինչ_IP_ուզենամ_դնեմ չեմ հասնի էդ IP-ին դրսից՝ դեպի էդ IP ռաութինգ արած չի (ուրիշ՝ արտաքին ցանցից ոնց պիտի իրան կպնեն _ճանապարհը_ չիմանալով): մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ, խածյա եթե _ճիշտ_ սոֆտ ըլի վրեն, պիտի որ bridge mode փոխելուց LAN/WAN ինտերֆեյսների IP-ները փոխելու տեղ էլ չլի... քանի որ իրա համար մեկ ա դառնում WAN-ն ու LAN-ը:


Չէ, տենց չի: Բրիջ մոդով աշխատելու պարագայում դրսից ուղղակի մոդեմին կպնել չի լինում: Փաստացի կպնում ես իրա հետևը կանգնած կոմպին ու այդ կոմպից արդեն կպնում ես մոդեմին: DSL բրիջինգի ժամանակ Լ3 չկա, հետևաբար IP չկա, ռոութինգ չի կարող աշխատել: Մենք տենց շատ ունենք դրած: Բրիջ մոդի դեպում էդ մոդեմը նույն դեն է խաղում, ինչ որ ասենք UTP-ով միացած լինես միանգամից Բիլայնի ցանցին:

----------

MrKaren (26.12.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Չէ, տենց չի: Բրիջ մոդով աշխատելու պարագայում դրսից ուղղակի մոդեմին կպնել չի լինում: Փաստացի կպնում ես իրա հետևը կանգնած կոմպին ու այդ կոմպից արդեն կպնում ես մոդեմին: DSL բրիջինգի ժամանակ Լ3 չկա, հետևաբար IP չկա, ռոութինգ չի կարող աշխատել: Մենք տենց շատ ունենք դրած: Բրիջ մոդի դեպում էդ մոդեմը նույն դեն է խաղում, ինչ որ ասենք UTP-ով միացած լինես միանգամից Բիլայնի ցանցին:


եղբայր, դե որ տենց ակռոբատական պրիյոմներ չանենք, պետք ա միանգամից նույն ցանցից IP տալ ու առանց ավելորդ hop-երի մտնել ռոութերի մեջ: աշխատունակությունը՝ 100% իսկ քո դեպքում սխեմայի աշխատունակությունը կախված ա նաև ռաութերի հետևի մեքենայից:

----------

keyboard (27.12.2011)

----------


## keyboard

Պարոնայք, port forwarding-ով հարցը չլուծվեց, չնայած վերջնական չեմ փորձել,բայց տելնետի զապռոսը գնում եր ռուտերին,չնայած, որ 23 պորտին գնացող զապռոսը ֆորվարդ էր արած կոմպին, վեռջնական կասեմ այսօր երեկոյան։

----------


## Varzor

> եղբայր, դե որ տենց ակռոբատական պրիյոմներ չանենք, պետք ա միանգամից նույն ցանցից IP տալ ու առանց ավելորդ hop-երի մտնել ռոութերի մեջ: աշխատունակությունը՝ 100% իսկ քո դեպքում սխեմայի աշխատունակությունը կախված ա նաև ռաութերի հետևի մեքենայից:


???
Ինչի աշխատունակությունն է կախված?
Եթե ի նկատի ունես մոդեմին հեռահար կպնելը` այդքան էլ տենց չի: Ես հո կոնկրետ չասեցի, որ ռոութերի վրա պիտի այլ ցանցից IP դնես? ուղղակի ասում էի, որ bridge ռեժիմում ինչ IP ուզում ես դիր վրան` ներսի ցանցի աշխատանքի վրա չի անդրադառնում, քանի որ այդ IP-ն ընդամենը manage անելու համար է: Բայց քո կարծիքով ճիշտ է մոդեմի վրա պրովայդերի ցանցից IP դնել? Չէ որ վայլայնի ցանցում բոլոր IP-ներն իրար տեսնում են? կբզեն, հեչ որ չէ DOS կանեն: Հո Cisco չի?  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (27.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Պարոնայք, port forwarding-ով հարցը չլուծվեց, չնայած վերջնական չեմ փորձել,բայց տելնետի զապռոսը գնում եր ռուտերին,չնայած, որ 23 պորտին գնացող զապռոսը ֆորվարդ էր արած կոմպին, վեռջնական կասեմ այսօր երեկոյան։


Մի բան են չես արել` հաստատ աշխատում է: Օրինակ` TP-8817 մոդեմի վրա մոտս այդպես է արված (բայց հիմա Վայլայնս անջատել են  :Sad:  )

----------

keyboard (27.12.2011), Shah (27.12.2011)

----------


## Shah

> ???
> Ինչի աշխատունակությունն է կախված?
> Եթե ի նկատի ունես մոդեմին հեռահար կպնելը` այդքան էլ տենց չի: Ես հո կոնկրետ չասեցի, որ ռոութերի վրա պիտի այլ ցանցից IP դնես? ուղղակի ասում էի, որ bridge ռեժիմում ինչ IP ուզում ես դիր վրան` ներսի ցանցի աշխատանքի վրա չի անդրադառնում, քանի որ այդ IP-ն ընդամենը manage անելու համար է: Բայց քո կարծիքով ճիշտ է մոդեմի վրա պրովայդերի ցանցից IP դնել? Չէ որ վայլայնի ցանցում բոլոր IP-ներն իրար տեսնում են? կբզեն, հեչ որ չէ DOS կանեն: Հո Cisco չի?


հա լավ, համոզեցիր, բայց մեկա ես տենց եմ անում նման դեպքերում, քանի որ հարմար ա  :Smile: 

հ.գ. բայց բոմբ կլի որ իրանք իրանց GATEWAY-ին DDOS անեն, ոնց որ կտրես էն ճյուղը որի վրա նստած ես  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (27.12.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Պարոնայք, port forwarding-ով հարցը չլուծվեց, չնայած վերջնական չեմ փորձել,բայց տելնետի զապռոսը գնում եր ռուտերին,չնայած, որ 23 պորտին գնացող զապռոսը ֆորվարդ էր արած կոմպին, վեռջնական կասեմ այսօր երեկոյան։


էդ ինչ մեքենայի վրա ես ուզում տելնետ ըլես.
1. եթե լինուԽ ա փորձի մի հատ հենց նույն մեքենայի վրից տելնետ ըլես, կամ ցանցի ներսից փորձի տելնետ ըլես, տես հաստատ աշխատում ա տելնետ սեռվերդ
2. ո՞նց ես ֆորվարդ արել ռոութերիդ մեջից
3. մտի սկայպ

----------


## Cracker

Ժող ջան, ինչ որ էլի չստացվեց մոտս. Բազմաթիվ փորձերից հետո մի կոմպիս տալիս էր Յուքոմ-ի ԻՊ-ն, իսկ մյուսին տալիս էր լոկալ ԻՊ 192.168..... կամ հակառակը... ոչ մի ձև չստացվեց.... հիմա մտածում եմ ինչ որ ուրիշ ռուոտեր առնեմ, ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք? 17000-ի սահմաններում... WIFIով անպայման..

----------


## Varzor

> հա լավ, համոզեցիր, բայց մեկա ես տենց եմ անում նման դեպքերում, քանի որ հարմար ա 
> հ.գ. բայց բոմբ կլի որ իրանք իրանց GATEWAY-ին DDOS անեն, ոնց որ կտրես էն ճյուղը որի վրա նստած ես


 :Jpit:  Համզելու խնդիր չկար, ուղղակի ցենտրալ GW-ի մենեջմենտի պորտը դրսից հասանելի դարձնելը (մանավանդ Վայլայնի մոդեմի պես թույլիկ սարքի պայմաններում) անվտանգության տեսանկյունից ճիշտ չի:

Հա, բոմբ կլինի` ադմինի ներվերի համար  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող ջան, ինչ որ էլի չստացվեց մոտս. Բազմաթիվ փորձերից հետո մի կոմպիս տալիս էր Յուքոմ-ի ԻՊ-ն, իսկ մյուսին տալիս էր լոկալ ԻՊ 192.168..... կամ հակառակը... ոչ մի ձև չստացվեց.... հիմա մտածում եմ ինչ որ ուրիշ ռուոտեր առնեմ, ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք? 17000-ի սահմաններում... WIFIով անպայման..


բայց ախր Վայլայնի WiFi ռոութեը WAN չունի, ոնց էիր ուզում անել?
Dlik-ը ունի էժան ռոութերներ, որոնք ունեն LAN, WAN և WiFi ինտերֆեյսներ:

----------

Cracker (27.12.2011)

----------


## keyboard

> էդ ինչ մեքենայի վրա ես ուզում տելնետ ըլես.
> 1. եթե լինուԽ ա փորձի մի հատ հենց նույն մեքենայի վրից տելնետ ըլես, կամ ցանցի ներսից փորձի տելնետ ըլես, տես հաստատ աշխատում ա տելնետ սեռվերդ
> 2. ո՞նց ես ֆորվարդ արել ռոութերիդ մեջից
> 3. մտի սկայպ


1.Վարդան ջան, մեքենան կապ չունի էս պարագայում, քանի որ, թե՛ Վինդոս,թե՛ Լինուքս մեքենաների համար լոկալ տելնետն աշխատում է, այսինքն ներքին ցանցում ես տելնետով կպնում եմ հա՛մ Վինդոս,համ Լինուքս մեքենաներին, այ դրսից երբ զապռոսը ուղարկում եմ կպնումա Ռոուտերին:
2.Պոռտ Ֆորվարդինգը արել եմ ռոուտերի միջից NAT բաժնում, ենթավաժին կա դրանով էլ արել եմ, տես կցորդը. port.jpg
3. Սկայպում եմ

----------


## Varzor

> 1.Վարդան ջան, մեքենան կապ չունի էս պարագայում, քանի որ, թե՛ Վինդոս,թե՛ Լինուքս մեքենաների համար լոկալ տելնետն աշխատում է, այսինքն ներքին ցանցում ես տելնետով կպնում եմ հա՛մ Վինդոս,համ Լինուքս մեքենաներին, այ դրսից երբ զապռոսը ուղարկում եմ կպնումա Ռոուտերին:
> 2.Պոռտ Ֆորվարդինգը արել եմ ռոուտերի միջից NAT բաժնում, ենթավաժին կա դրանով էլ արել եմ, տես կցորդը. port.jpg
> 3. Սկայպում եմ


Ոնց որ հակառակն ես արել` ելքերն ես ֆորվարդ արել, ոչ թե մուտքերը: Կարող ես դա ստուգել` ներսի ցանցից SSH եղի ինչ որ դրսի IP-ի վրա ու ստուգի, թե պակետները ուր են գնում:

----------

keyboard (27.12.2011)

----------


## Bruno

> Ժող ջան, ինչ որ էլի չստացվեց մոտս. Բազմաթիվ փորձերից հետո մի կոմպիս տալիս էր Յուքոմ-ի ԻՊ-ն, իսկ մյուսին տալիս էր լոկալ ԻՊ 192.168..... կամ հակառակը... ոչ մի ձև չստացվեց.... հիմա մտածում եմ ինչ որ ուրիշ ռուոտեր առնեմ, ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք? 17000-ի սահմաններում... WIFIով անպայման..


Ապեր ի՞նչը չստացվեց:
Երբ WAN Type փոխում ես  Ethernet-ի, պիտի WAN-ի IP-ն դնես Յուքոմ-ի IP-ն:
Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ Յուքոմ-ի մոդեմը ինչ սկզբունքով է աշխատում, բայց հնարավոր է նաև MAC-ի խնդիր էլ լինի: Յուքոմատերերը դա կասեն:

Դու կոնկրետ գրի, ի՞նչ ես անում ու ի՞նչը չի ստացվում, ցանկալի ա նկարներով:




> բայց ախր Վայլայնի WiFi ռոութեը WAN չունի, ոնց էիր ուզում անել?
> Dlik-ը ունի էժան ռոութերներ, որոնք ունեն LAN, WAN և WiFi ինտերֆեյսներ:


Վարզոր ջան ունի:

----------

Varzor (28.12.2011)

----------


## keyboard

> Ոնց որ հակառակն ես արել` ելքերն ես ֆորվարդ արել, ոչ թե մուտքերը: Կարող ես դա ստուգել` ներսի ցանցից SSH եղի ինչ որ դրսի IP-ի վրա ու ստուգի, թե պակետները ուր են գնում:


հակառակը չի, այլ տարբերակ չկա էլ, բայց ոնց որ ճիշտ ուղու վրա եմ:

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր ի՞նչը չստացվեց:
> Երբ WAN Type փոխում ես  Ethernet-ի, պիտի WAN-ի IP-ն դնես Յուքոմ-ի IP-ն:
> Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ Յուքոմ-ի մոդեմը ինչ սկզբունքով է աշխատում, բայց հնարավոր է նաև MAC-ի խնդիր էլ լինի: Յուքոմատերերը դա կասեն:
> Դու կոնկրետ գրի, ի՞նչ ես անում ու ի՞նչը չի ստացվում, ցանկալի ա նկարներով:


Յուքոմինը մոդեմ չի, այլ ուղղակի ռութեր է տրանսիվերով  :Jpit:  MAC-ի խնդիր չունի, սովորական DHCP է աշխատում (դինամիկ IP -ի դեպքում) կամ ստատիկ IP են տալիս` ոչ թե ռոութերի համար, այլ օգտագործվող սարքի:




> Վարզոր ջան ունի:


Շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար, բայց նկատել ես որ keyboard-ի մոդեմը ZTE չի, ոչ էլ TP-Link: ZyXEL է?  :Wink:

----------

Bruno (28.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> հակառակը չի, այլ տարբերակ չկա էլ, բայց ոնց որ ճիշտ ուղու վրա եմ:


Ստուգեցիր ներսից պակետներն ուր են գնում?

----------


## Bruno

> Շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար, բայց նկատել ես որ keyboard-ի մոդեմը ZTE չի, ոչ էլ TP-Link: ZyXEL է?


Varzor ջան, իսկ դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ խոսքը Cracker-ի մասին էր:  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջան, իսկ դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ խոսքը *Cracker*-ի մասին էր:


Ճիշտն ասեմ` չհասկացա  :Pardon:

----------


## Bruno

> Ճիշտն ասեմ` չհասկացա


Ապեր *Cracker*-ը գրել էր:




> Ժող ջան, ինչ որ էլի չստացվեց մոտս. Բազմաթիվ փորձերից հետո մի կոմպիս տալիս էր Յուքոմ-ի ԻՊ-ն, իսկ մյուսին տալիս էր լոկալ ԻՊ 192.168..... կամ հակառակը... ոչ մի ձև չստացվեց.... հիմա մտածում եմ ինչ որ ուրիշ ռուոտեր առնեմ, ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք? 17000-ի սահմաններում... WIFIով անպայման..


Դու պատասխանել էիր *Cracker*-ին:




> բայց ախր Վայլայնի WiFi ռոութեը WAN չունի, ոնց էիր ուզում անել?
> Dlik-ը ունի էժան ռոութերներ, որոնք ունեն LAN, WAN և WiFi ինտերֆեյսներ:


Հետո ես պատասխանել էի քո գրառմանը:




> Վարզոր ջան ունի:


Հետո դու գրել էիր:




> Շնորհակալություն ինֆորմացիայի համար, բայց նկատել ես որ *keyboard*-ի մոդեմը ZTE չի, ոչ էլ TP-Link: ZyXEL է?


Հետո ես




> Varzor ջան, իսկ դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ խոսքը *Cracker*-ի մասին էր:


Հիմա պա՞րզ է:

----------

Varzor (28.12.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ապեր *Cracker*-ը գրել էր:
> Դու պատասխանել էիր *Cracker*-ին:
> Հետո ես պատասխանել էի քո գրառմանը:
> Հետո դու գրել էիր:
> Հետո ես ...
> Հիմա պա՞րզ է:


??? Սրանից ինչ կարելի է հասկանալ???  :Jpit: 

Իհարկե պարզ է` իմ սխալն էր, անուշադիր եմ եղել, դրա համար էլ չէի գլխի ընկնում:  :Blush:

----------

Bruno (28.12.2011)

----------


## armen9494

Ո՞նց կարելի է անել, որ IP camera-ի սիգնալը կորելու (կամերայի անջատվելու կամ կամերայի ցանցի շնուրը կտրվելու) դեպքում համակարգիչը զանգի տվյալ հեռախոսահամարին: Համակարգչի վրա կա մոդեմ:
Կամերայի դիսկի մեջի ծրագիրը էտ հնարավորությունը չունի: 
Մոդելը՝ D-Link DCS-2102

----------


## Varzor

> Ո՞նց կարելի է անել, որ IP camera-ի սիգնալը կորելու (կամերայի անջատվելու կամ կամերայի ցանցի շնուրը կտրվելու) դեպքում համակարգիչը զանգի տվյալ հեռախոսահամարին: Համակարգչի վրա կա մոդեմ:
> Կամերայի դիսկի մեջի ծրագիրը էտ հնարավորությունը չունի: 
> Մոդելը՝ D-Link DCS-2102


Ընդամենը մոնիտորինգի ծրագիր է պետք: Ծրագիրը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ստուգում է կամերայի հետ կապը և դրա բացակայության դեպքում փորձում է մեյլ ուղարկել: մեյլի ուղարկման համար էլ default connection-ը դրվում է  Dial-up-ը:
Այդպիսի ծրագրեր շատ կան, օրինակ PRTG-ն: Everest-ն էլ է անու, բայց մի քիչ խուճուճ է:

----------

armen9494 (12.01.2012)

----------


## Katka

Կոմպիս մեջ windows 7 ենք դրել, իսկ  ցանցում գտնվող մյուս կոմպի վրա XP: Էդ կոմպին միացրած է պրինտերը, որից ես էլ եմ ուզում օգտվել: Փորձեցի միանալ, բայց չկարողացա:Խնդիրը ինչքան հասկացա, էդ երկու ծրագրերի տարբերությունն է: Կարող եք ասել` ինչ պետք էանել:

----------


## keyboard

> Կոմպիս մեջ windows 7 ենք դրել, իսկ  ցանցում գտնվող մյուս կոմպի վրա XP: Էդ կոմպին միացրած է պրինտերը, որից ես էլ եմ ուզում օգտվել: Փորձեցի միանալ, բայց չկարողացա:Խնդիրը ինչքան հասկացա, էդ երկու ծրագրերի տարբերությունն է: Կարող եք ասել` ինչ պետք էանել:


Ինչքան հասկացա պրինտերը միացրած է XP կոմպին, եթե շերինգ արած է պրինտերը ուրեմն հետևայ քայլորով:
1. Նախ start->run->cmd ու բացված պատուհանի մեջ հավաքում եք ping XP -ով կոմպի անունը կամ IP հասցեն, եթե դրանք չգիտեք ոնց իմանաք, ասեք կմանրամասնեմ:
2.Նորց  start->run-> \\ XP ով կոմպի անունը կամ IP հասցեն, օր.` \\10.0.10.25 ու սեղմում ենք Enter: Եթե առաջին փուլում ամեն ինչ հաջող է անցել և XP կոմպի անտիվիրուսը ու ֆայրվոլը արգելափակումներ չունեն` ուրեմն պիտի բացվի պատուհան որտեղ պիտի երևա պրինտերը: Աջ քլիք էս անում պրինտերի վրա ու սեղմում ես Connect և Win 7 ի կոմպից տպում ես:
Եթե խնդիրներ կամ մարամասներ պետք լինի համեցեք:

----------


## Varzor

> Կոմպիս մեջ windows 7 ենք դրել, իսկ  ցանցում գտնվող մյուս կոմպի վրա XP: Էդ կոմպին միացրած է պրինտերը, որից ես էլ եմ ուզում օգտվել: Փորձեցի միանալ, բայց չկարողացա:Խնդիրը ինչքան հասկացա, էդ երկու ծրագրերի տարբերությունն է: Կարող եք ասել` ինչ պետք էանել:


Նման իրավիճակում միշտ ավելի ճիշտ է լինում, որ պրինտերը դրված լինի Win7 համակարգչի վրա: Սակայն, եթե նշված տպիչը չունի Win7-ի համար նախատեսված դրայվերներ, կարող է այդպես էլ չտպել:
Պրիտներտ շերինգ է արվում ու շերինգի դրայվերների մեջ պիտի լրացուցիչ նշվի WinXP-ի համար նախատեսված դրայվերները: Դրանից հետո արդեն Keyboard-ի ասած 2-րդ կետի գործողություններն են կատարվում, ուղղակի արդեն XP-ով համակարգչի վրայից:

----------


## keyboard

TeamViewer 7 վերսիայով միացա համակարգչին ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր, լոգ օֆ արեցի, հիմա Alt+Ctr+Del հրամանը չի անում, ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք?

----------


## Աթեիստ

> TeamViewer 7 վերսիայով միացա համակարգչին ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր, լոգ օֆ արեցի, հիմա Alt+Ctr+Del հրամանը չի անում, ինչ խորհուրդ կտաք?


TeamViewer-ի վերևի մենյուում տենց կետ կար, send Alt+Ctr+Del.

----------

keyboard (06.02.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> TeamViewer-ի վերևի մենյուում տենց կետ կար, send Alt+Ctr+Del.


Անում եմ Արտ ջան, նօլ վնիմանիյու  :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

Ժողովուրդ յա վ զամեշածելստվե, սենց բան դեռ չեն եղել:

Ուրեմն` հայ-լայնիս մոդեմը DHCP-ով IP ա տալիս իմ տան կոմպերին: 192.168.1.101-ից 192.168.1.1 -ին ping կա 192.168.1.102 -ից էլ կա, բայց 192.168.1.101 ից 192.168.1.102 և հակառակը` չէ: ՕՀ-երից մեկը Win 7 ultimate ա, մյուսը` Win XP:
Ֆայրվոլները, անտիվիրուսները և մնացած բոլոր խանգարող հանգամանքները անջատված են: Էնի այդիազ? կա, թե ինչ կարելիա անել: 2 կոմպերի վրա էլ ինտերնետ կա, առանց խնդիր:

----------


## Shah

> Ժողովուրդ յա վ զամեշածելստվե, սենց բան դեռ չեն եղել:
> 
> Ուրեմն` հայ-լայնիս մոդեմը DHCP-ով IP ա տալիս իմ տան կոմպերին: 192.168.1.101-ից 192.168.1.1 -ին ping կա 192.168.1.102 -ից էլ կա, բայց 192.168.1.101 ից 192.168.1.102 և հակառակը` չէ: ՕՀ-երից մեկը Win 7 ultimate ա, մյուսը` Win XP:
> Ֆայրվոլները, անտիվիրուսները և մնացած բոլոր խանգարող հանգամանքները անջատված են: Էնի այդիազ? կա, թե ինչ կարելիա անել: 2 կոմպերի վրա էլ ինտերնետ կա, առանց խնդիր:




```
arp -a
```

տես էն մյուս կոմպի IP-ն երևում ա՞: Win7-ի զավացկոյ firewall-ը ո՞նց ես անջատել:

----------

keyboard (06.02.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> ```
> arp -a
> ```
> 
> տես էն մյուս կոմպի IP-ն երևում ա՞: Win7-ի զավացկոյ firewall-ը ո՞նց ես անջատել:


Վարդ ջան, սերվիսներից ինչ կա անջատել եմ, անտիվիրուսներն էլ, Թիմ Վյուերով կպնում եմ նորմալ:



```
C:\Users\user1>arp -a

Интерфейс: 192.168.1.X --- 0xe
  адрес в Интернете      Физический адрес      Тип
  192.168.1.1           00-23-f8-d2-35-5a     динамический
  192.168.1.255         ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff     статический
  224.0.0.2             01-00-5e-00-00-02     статический
  224.0.0.22            01-00-5e-00-00-16     статический
  224.0.0.252           01-00-5e-00-00-fc     статический
  224.0.0.253           01-00-5e-00-00-fd     статический
  239.255.255.250       01-00-5e-7f-ff-fa     статический
  255.255.255.255       ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff     статический
```

----------


## armen9494

> Ժողովուրդ յա վ զամեշածելստվե, սենց բան դեռ չեն եղել:
> 
> Ուրեմն` հայ-լայնիս մոդեմը DHCP-ով IP ա տալիս իմ տան կոմպերին: 192.168.1.101-ից 192.168.1.1 -ին ping կա 192.168.1.102 -ից էլ կա, բայց 192.168.1.101 ից 192.168.1.102 և հակառակը` չէ: ՕՀ-երից մեկը Win 7 ultimate ա, մյուսը` Win XP:
> Ֆայրվոլները, անտիվիրուսները և մնացած բոլոր խանգարող հանգամանքները անջատված են: Էնի այդիազ? կա, թե ինչ կարելիա անել: 2 կոմպերի վրա էլ ինտերնետ կա, առանց խնդիր:


հլը փորձի 192.168.1.101-ի Default gateway-ը դնես 192.168.1.102, իսկ 192.168.1.102-ինը 192.168.1.101

Եթե չստացվի, հանի switch-ը ու կոպմերը իրար հետ cross-ով կպցրա, տես էլի՞ չեն տեսնում

կամ էլ չերեզ TeamViewer իրար մեջ կապ հաստատի  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (06.02.2012)

----------


## Lev

> Ժողովուրդ յա վ զամեշածելստվե, սենց բան դեռ չեն եղել:
> 
> Ուրեմն` հայ-լայնիս մոդեմը DHCP-ով IP ա տալիս իմ տան կոմպերին: 192.168.1.101-ից 192.168.1.1 -ին ping կա 192.168.1.102 -ից էլ կա, բայց 192.168.1.101 ից 192.168.1.102 և հակառակը` չէ: ՕՀ-երից մեկը Win 7 ultimate ա, մյուսը` Win XP:
> Ֆայրվոլները, անտիվիրուսները և մնացած բոլոր խանգարող հանգամանքները անջատված են: Էնի այդիազ? կա, թե ինչ կարելիա անել: 2 կոմպերի վրա էլ ինտերնետ կա, առանց խնդիր:


Եթե հայլայնի Wi-fi--ով մոդեմից ա, մտի 192.168.1.1 , հետո Setup, ու ստուգի բոլոր Ethernet-ները նույն LAN group-ի մեջ ա դրած

----------

keyboard (06.02.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> հլը փորձի 192.168.1.101-ի Default gateway-ը դնես 192.168.1.102, իսկ 192.168.1.102-ինը 192.168.1.101
> 
> Եթե չստացվի, հանի switch-ը ու կոպմերը իրար հետ cross-ով կպցրա, տես էլի՞ չեն տեսնում
> 
> կամ էլ չերեզ TeamViewer իրար մեջ կապ հաստատի


Արդեն հաստատել եմ, կոմպերն էլ իրար ուրիշ ինտերֆեյսով միացրել եմ տենսւոմ են նորմալ, այսինքն խնդրիրը իմ ռոութերի մեջա: Մնագ գտեն կոնկրետ որտեղ:




> Եթե հայլայնի Wi-fi--ով մոդեմից ա, մտի 192.168.1.1 , հետո Setup, ու ստուգի բոլոր Ethernet-ները նույն LAN group-ի մեջ ա դրած


Նույննա, նայել եմ:

----------


## armen9494

Ժողովուրդ ջան, որ խնդրեմ կասե՞ք, թե ինչպես նաստրոյկա անեմ hamachi-ն:
Ուեմ երկու համակարգիչ, որոնք երկուսն էլ միացված են ինտերնետին: Ուզում եմ իրենց մեջ ունենամ այն բոլոր հնարավորությունները, ինչ ունեմ լոկալ ցանցի դեպքում:
Եվ եթե հնարավոր ա, նաև կասե՞ք, թե ինչպես TeamViewer ծրագրի VPN-ը աշխատեցնեմ՝ ոնց անում եմ ping-ը չի գնում:

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, որ խնդրեմ կասե՞ք, թե ինչպես նաստրոյկա անեմ hamachi-ն:
> Ուեմ երկու համակարգիչ, որոնք երկուսն էլ միացված են ինտերնետին: Ուզում եմ իրենց մեջ ունենամ այն բոլոր հնարավորությունները, ինչ ունեմ լոկալ ցանցի դեպքում:
> Եվ եթե հնարավոր ա, նաև կասե՞ք, թե ինչպես TeamViewer ծրագրի VPN-ը աշխատեցնեմ՝ ոնց անում եմ ping-ը չի գնում:


Էդ համաչի-մամաչիներից յան տուր:
Եթե ուրիշ նորմալ ծրագիր չունես ձեռի տակ (Kerio, OVPN և այլն) ու ուզում ես TeamViewer-ով անես, ապա նախ պիտի TeamViewer-ի կարգաբերումների մեջ, Advanced բաժնում կարգաբերես VPN-ը:
Մի կոմպը պիտի լինի սերվեր, իսկ մյուսը` կլինետ: Որպեսզի ping-ը գնա, պիտի երկու կողմի վրա էլ Firewall-ը բաց լինի ու պիտի Ping ուղարկես հենց VPN-ի IP-ով:
Ավելի մանրամասն կնկարագրես, թե ինչ ես արել ու որ հասցեին ես ping անում?

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էդ համաչի-մամաչիներից յան տուր:
> Եթե ուրիշ նորմալ ծրագիր չունես ձեռի տակ (Kerio, OVPN և այլն) ու ուզում ես TeamViewer-ով անես, ապա նախ պիտի TeamViewer-ի կարգաբերումների մեջ, Advanced բաժնում կարգաբերես VPN-ը:
> Մի կոմպը պիտի լինի սերվեր, իսկ մյուսը` կլինետ: Որպեսզի ping-ը գնա, պիտի երկու կողմի վրա էլ Firewall-ը բաց լինի ու պիտի Ping ուղարկես հենց VPN-ի IP-ով:
> Ավելի մանրամասն կնկարագրես, թե ինչ ես արել ու որ հասցեին ես ping անում?


բայց որ կոմպերը ՎՊՆ-ով միացած լինեն, կլինի խաղ խաղալ ՞ հաստատ Արմենի ուզածը (իմն էլ) մենակ հասարակ ֆայլափոխանակումը չի  :Sulel:

----------


## armen9494

> Էդ համաչի-մամաչիներից յան տուր:
> Եթե ուրիշ նորմալ ծրագիր չունես ձեռի տակ (Kerio, OVPN և այլն) ու ուզում ես TeamViewer-ով անես, ապա նախ պիտի TeamViewer-ի կարգաբերումների մեջ, Advanced բաժնում կարգաբերես VPN-ը:
> Մի կոմպը պիտի լինի սերվեր, իսկ մյուսը` կլինետ: Որպեսզի ping-ը գնա, պիտի երկու կողմի վրա էլ Firewall-ը բաց լինի ու պիտի Ping ուղարկես հենց VPN-ի IP-ով:
> Ավելի մանրամասն կնկարագրես, թե ինչ ես արել ու որ հասցեին ես ping անում?


VPN-ի կարգաբերման պահը չհասկացա, ի՞նչ պիտի անեմ, էդ սերվեր ու կլիենտը որտե՞ղ եմ դնում:

Ուրեմն կոմպերը իրար հետ լոկալ ցանցով երբ կպնում եմ, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա՝ տեսնում եմ էն, ինչ շերինգ եմ արել: Այսինքն ֆայրվոլի հետ խնդիր չունեմ:
Ուրեմն իմ համակարգչի վրա տալիս եմ մյուսի ID-ն ու ընտրում VPN-ը: Գաղտնաբառը գրելուց հետո բացվում ա մի պատուհան, որի մեջ գրված ա իմ IP-ն և մյուս համակարգչի (IP of Partner): Հենց իր մեջ էլ կա՝ Test ping, սեղմում եմ վրեն, տալիս ա
Request timed out.
Դե Share files via Explorer-ի մասին խոսք գնալ էլ չի կարող, բնականաբար չի անում:

Հ.Գ. իսկ համաչին ինչո՞վ ա վատը, ինչքան հասկացա ընդեղ կարամ միանգամից մի քանի համակարգիչ իրար հետ միացնեմ, այսինքն համաչին իմ համար դառնա ծիպը սովորական switch  :Jpit: 




> բայց որ կոմպերը ՎՊՆ-ով միացած լինեն, կլինի խաղ խաղալ ՞ հաստատ Արմենի ուզածը (իմն էլ) մենակ հասարակ ֆայլափոխանակումը չի


Վահե ջան ուզածս հենց հասարակ ֆայլափոխանակումն ա. TeamViewer-ի File Transfer-ի մասին գիտեմ՝ էս դեպքում չի բավարարում:

----------


## Varzor

> բայց որ կոմպերը ՎՊՆ-ով միացած լինեն, կլինի խաղ խաղալ ՞ հաստատ Արմենի ուզածը (իմն էլ) մենակ հասարակ ֆայլափոխանակումը չի


VPN-ի պարագայում համակարգիչները ոնց որ միացված լինեն նույն լոկալ ցանցում: Իհարկե կախված VPN-ի իրականացման ձևից որոշակի սահմանափակումներ կարող են լինել ու այդ տեսանկյունից ամենամեծ հնարավորույթւոնները տալիս են, այսպես կոչված Psevdo-wired տեխնոլոգիայի վրա կառուցված VPN-ները (L2TPv3, TAP Bridge և այլն):

----------


## Shah

> բայց որ կոմպերը ՎՊՆ-ով միացած լինեն, կլինի խաղ խաղալ ՞ հաստատ Արմենի ուզածը (իմն էլ) մենակ հասարակ ֆայլափոխանակումը չի


NFS-ի սեռվերն աշխատում ա համաչիով, ի՞նչ դժվարություն ունես, ասա փորձենք...

----------


## armen9494

> NFS-ի սեռվերն աշխատում ա համաչիով, ի՞նչ դժվարություն ունես, ասա փորձենք...


Շահ ջան, իմ ուզածը խաղ չի, ուղղակի ֆայլափոխանակում եմ ուզում անեմ: Համաչիով ո՞նց նաստրոյկա անեմ, որ պինգը գնա: Էլ ինչ ասես չփորձեցի :Sad:

----------


## Վահե-91

> NFS-ի սեռվերն աշխատում ա համաչիով, ի՞նչ դժվարություն ունես, ասա փորձենք...


մի քանի օրից կոմպս սարքեմ, մի հատ կարելիա ակումբցիներով ՆՖՍ կամ Մեդալ օֆ հոնոր կազմակերպել  :Hands Up:

----------

Shah (24.02.2012)

----------


## Shah

> Շահ ջան, իմ ուզածը խաղ չի, ուղղակի ֆայլափոխանակում եմ ուզում անեմ: Համաչիով ո՞նց նաստրոյկա անեմ, որ պինգը գնա: Էլ ինչ ասես չփորձեցի


Արմեն ջա, հիմա ասա երկու կոմպերդ հիմա ո՞նց են իրար միացված, մենք էլ փորցենք լուծում գտնենք, եթե նպատակդ հենց ֆայլափոխանակումն ա, քեզ ոչ մի համաչի կամ այլ vpn կլիենտ-սերվեր ծրագիր պետք էլ չի... հարցս էն ա թե ոնց են իրար կպած (ինտերնետ կա՞ արանքում, թե՞ ուղղակի տարբեր ցանցեր են..)

----------


## armen9494

> Արմեն ջա, հիմա ասա երկու կոմպերդ հիմա ո՞նց են իրար միացված, մենք էլ փորցենք լուծում գտնենք, եթե նպատակդ հենց ֆայլափոխանակումն ա, քեզ ոչ մի համաչի կամ այլ vpn կլիենտ-սերվեր ծրագիր պետք էլ չի... հարցս էն ա թե ոնց են իրար կպած (ինտերնետ կա՞ արանքում, թե՞ ուղղակի տարբեր ցանցեր են..)


Ուրեմն իմ մոտ կարան լինեն տարբեր սցենարներ՝ էս պահին ձեռքիս տակ մի քանի համակարգիչներ կան, որ ճիշտը խոսեմ՝ ինձ էս կոնկրետ էս պահին պետք չի ինչ-որ լուրջ գործ անելու համար, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ուսումնասիրեմ, սովորեմ:
Ուրեմն իմ ուզածը էս ա.
ես ունեմ երկու համակարգչիներ, որոնք երկուսն էլ միացված են ինտերնետին (ներքին ցանց չկա):
Ինձ պետք ա ոչ թե TeamViewer-ի ֆայլափոխանակման ծրագրի պես բան, այլ ուզում եմ անեմ այնպես, որպեսզի մի համակարգչից կարողանամ մյուսը "տեսնել" այնպես, ինչպես կտեսնեի ներքին ցանցում՝ windows explorer-ով (գեղավարի ասած՝ էն որ մտնում ես run, գրում *\\մյուս_համակարգչի_IP* ու տեսնում sharing արած պապկեքը, օգտվում sharing արած պռինտերներից և այլն):

Մի հարց, որը էսրա հետ էդքան էլ կապ չունի՝ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, կլինի թե չէ:
Ուրեմն մի պահ ենթադրենք, թե սա եղավ  :Jpit: 
Հիմա իմ համակարգիչներն են՝ A և B
B համակարգիչը նաև միացված ա իր մոտ գտվնվող ներքին ցանցին և տեսնում ա օրինակի համար C համակարգչին:
Հարց. A համակարգիչը կարո՞ղ ա տեսնել C համակարգչին, առանց C-ի վրա ինչ-որ ծրագիր տեղադրելու:

Հ.Գ. հա, մի բան ասեմ՝ էսքանի հետ միաժամանակ ես չունեմ real IP, չնայած կարծում եմ որ սա արդեն պարզ էր, բայց դե ասեցի նշեմ:

----------


## Shah

> Ուրեմն իմ մոտ կարան լինեն տարբեր սցենարներ՝ էս պահին ձեռքիս տակ մի քանի համակարգիչներ կան, որ ճիշտը խոսեմ՝ ինձ էս կոնկրետ էս պահին պետք չի ինչ-որ լուրջ գործ անելու համար, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ուսումնասիրեմ, սովորեմ:
> Ուրեմն իմ ուզածը էս ա.
> ես ունեմ երկու համակարգչիներ, որոնք երկուսն էլ միացված են ինտերնետին (ներքին ցանց չկա):
> Ինձ պետք ա ոչ թե TeamViewer-ի ֆայլափոխանակման ծրագրի պես բան, այլ ուզում եմ անեմ այնպես, որպեսզի մի համակարգչից կարողանամ մյուսը "տեսնել" այնպես, ինչպես կտեսնեի ներքին ցանցում՝ windows explorer-ով (գեղավարի ասած՝ էն որ մտնում ես run, գրում *\\մյուս_համակարգչի_IP* ու տեսնում sharing արած պապկեքը, օգտվում sharing արած պռինտերներից և այլն):
> 
> Մի հարց, որը էսրա հետ էդքան էլ կապ չունի՝ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, կլինի թե չէ:
> Ուրեմն մի պահ ենթադրենք, թե սա եղավ 
> Հիմա իմ համակարգիչներն են՝ A և B
> B համակարգիչը նաև միացված ա իր մոտ գտվնվող ներքին ցանցին և տեսնում ա օրինակի համար C համակարգչին:
> Հարց. A համակարգիչը կարո՞ղ ա տեսնել C համակարգչին, առանց C-ի վրա ինչ-որ ծրագիր տեղադրելու:


ուրեմն քո ասածը իրականացնելու համար փաստորեն VPN-նն ա փրկությունը ու եթե դու Win7 ես օգտագործում, մի քիչ հետո քայլ առ քայլ, նկարներով ու համապատասխան մեկնաբանություններով կտեղադրեմ ոնց կարելի ա կազմակերպել...




> Հ.Գ. հա, մի բան ասեմ՝ էսքանի հետ միաժամանակ ես չունեմ real IP, չնայած կարծում եմ որ սա արդեն պարզ էր, բայց դե ասեցի նշեմ:


ոռի ա...

----------

armen9494 (24.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> ուրեմն քո ասածը իրականացնելու համար փաստորեն VPN-նն ա փրկությունը ու եթե դու Win7 ես օգտագործում, մի քիչ հետո քայլ առ քայլ, նկարներով ու համապատասխան մեկնաբանություններով կտեղադրեմ ոնց կարելի ա կազմակերպել...


լավ, բայց էդ ամենի համար real ip պետք չի չէ՞ :Unsure:

----------


## Shah

> լավ, բայց էդ ամենի համար real ip պետք չի չէ՞


 մի քիչ պետք էր Արմեն ջան...

----------


## armen9494

> մի քիչ պետք էր Արմեն ջան...


իսկ առանց դրա չի՞ լինի: Օրինակ TeamViewer-ի դեպքում ես հասկացել էի այնպես, որ դրա համար real IP-ն կապ չունի, նույնն էլ համաչիի:
Սխա՞լ էի հասկացել  :Unsure:

----------


## Varzor

> VPN-ի կարգաբերման պահը չհասկացա, ի՞նչ պիտի անեմ, էդ սերվեր ու կլիենտը որտե՞ղ եմ դնում:
> 
> Ուրեմն կոմպերը իրար հետ լոկալ ցանցով երբ կպնում եմ, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա՝ տեսնում եմ էն, ինչ շերինգ եմ արել: Այսինքն ֆայրվոլի հետ խնդիր չունեմ:
> Ուրեմն իմ համակարգչի վրա տալիս եմ մյուսի ID-ն ու ընտրում VPN-ը: Գաղտնաբառը գրելուց հետո բացվում ա մի պատուհան, որի մեջ գրված ա իմ IP-ն և մյուս համակարգչի (IP of Partner): Հենց իր մեջ էլ կա՝ Test ping, սեղմում եմ վրեն, տալիս ա
> Request timed out.
> Դե Share files via Explorer-ի մասին խոսք գնալ էլ չի կարող, բնականաբար չի անում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. իսկ համաչին ինչո՞վ ա վատը, ինչքան հասկացա ընդեղ կարամ միանգամից մի քանի համակարգիչ իրար հետ միացնեմ, այսինքն համաչին իմ համար դառնա ծիպը սովորական switch 
> 
> Վահե ջան ուզածս հենց հասարակ ֆայլափոխանակումն ա. TeamViewer-ի File Transfer-ի մասին գիտեմ՝ էս դեպքում չի բավարարում:


Ես եեմ փորձում` չի լինում, ջուջլը ոչ մի օգնություն չի տալիս: Ընենց տպավորություն ա, որ կամ աշխատում ա, ակմ էլ չի աշխատում: բայց ինձ թվում ա Վինդավոզի մեջ ինչ-որ բան պետքա բզբզել: Հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ, հետո ազատ լինեմ կնայեմ:

----------


## armen9494

> Ես եեմ փորձում` չի լինում, ջուջլը ոչ մի օգնություն չի տալիս: Ընենց տպավորություն ա, որ կամ աշխատում ա, ակմ էլ չի աշխատում: բայց ինձ թվում ա Վինդավոզի մեջ ինչ-որ բան պետքա բզբզել: Հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ, հետո ազատ լինեմ կնայեմ:


Վարզոր ջան, էդ երկու համակարգիչները իրար հետ լոկալ ցանցով որ միացնում եմ, նորմալ տեսնում են, էդ չի՞ նշանակում, որ Վինդավոզի մեջ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա:
Լավ, ես էլ էլի փորձեմ բզբզալ:
Մեկ էլ մի հարց՝ մենակ էս երկու ծրագրերով կարամ անեմ իմ ուզածը

----------


## Shah

> իսկ առանց դրա չի՞ լինի: Օրինակ TeamViewer-ի դեպքում ես հասկացել էի այնպես, որ դրա համար real IP-ն կապ չունի, նույնն էլ համաչիի:
> Սխա՞լ էի հասկացել


կլի, ուղղակի մի փոքր նյուանս կա՝ քո անձնական VPN սերվերի արագությունն ու օրինակ TeamViewer-ով կազմակերպած VPN-ի արագությունները կտարբերվեն... ես ուզում էի առաջարկեի 7-ի տակից ստանդարտ VPN սերվերը, որը կապ կհաստատեր քո ու մյուս մեքենայի հետ առանց երրորդ կողմի ու առանց ավելորդ սահմանափակումների: համաչի-ի համար վաղը մի բան կանենք, ՊՄ գրի:

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան, էդ երկու համակարգիչները իրար հետ լոկալ ցանցով որ միացնում եմ, նորմալ տեսնում են, էդ չի՞ նշանակում, որ Վինդավոզի մեջ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա:
> Լավ, ես էլ էլի փորձեմ բզբզալ:


Չէ, չի նշանակում, որ նորմալ ա: Լոկալ ցանցում մի քիչ ուրիշ ա: TeamViewer-ի VPN-ը այլ կերպ ա աշխատում: Ինքը իրա լոգիկան ունի:



> Մեկ էլ մի հարց՝ մենակ էս երկու ծրագրերով կարամ անեմ իմ ուզածը


Եթե այդ կոմպերից որևէ մեկն ունի ռեալ IP,ապա կարելի է WINDOWS-ի սովորական L2TP-ով անել: կամ էլ այլ յլ ծրագրով (OVPN, Kerio և այլն )

----------


## Varzor

> կլի, ուղղակի մի փոքր նյուանս կա՝ քո անձնական VPN սերվերի արագությունն ու օրինակ TeamViewer-ով կազմակերպած VPN-ի արագությունները կտարբերվեն... ես ուզում առաջարկեի Win7-ի տակից ստանդարտ VPN սերվերը:


Դա լավ լուծում է, թե կողմերից մեկի IP_ն ստատիկ է, հակառակ դեպքում պիտի ամեն կպնելուց IP-ն նայես, նոր կպնես:

Հա, մեկ էլ DynDNS կայքի միջոցով է կարելի անել:

----------

armen9494 (24.02.2012), Shah (24.02.2012)

----------


## Shah

> Դա լավ լուծում է, թե կողմերից մեկի IP_ն ստատիկ է, հակառակ դեպքում պիտի ամեն կպնելուց IP-ն նայես, նոր կպնես:
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ DynDNS կայքի միջոցով է կարելի անել:


այ դու... ))) DynDNS-ի մեկել no-ip-ի մասին ես էլ մտածեցի... բայց դրանք (խոսքը մեր մեջ) մենակ հոսթնեյմ են տալիս Վարզոր ախպեր... հիմա կամ պտի համաչիաթիմվյուերախառը մի բան կազմակերպենք կամ համոզենք Արմենին, որ ամեն անգամ IP ստանալուց կլիենտի կողմում նոր միացում կազմակերպի իմացած IP-ով (ընդ որում, NAT անող մեքենայի մեջից էլ պետք ա VPN-ի պորտը (1723) վերահասցեավորի իրա լոկալ IP-ի վրա, որը իմ կածիքով կամաց նմանվեց թութքի...)
Արմեն, բայց համաչին վատ ծրագիր չի գիտե՞ս  :Jpit: )

----------

armen9494 (24.02.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

տղերք, եթե վինդոուսի միջոցներով կազմակերպված ՎՊՆ-ով լինումա խաղ խաղալ, քայլ առ քայլ բացատրեք էլի կարգաբերելու ձևը  :Blush: 
ենթադրենք իպ-ն ռեալա

----------


## Shah

> տղերք, եթե վինդոուսի միջոցներով կազմակերպված ՎՊՆ-ով լինումա խաղ խաղալ, քայլ առ քայլ բացատրեք էլի կարգաբերելու ձևը 
> ենթադրենք իպ-ն ռեալա


ստատիկ IP եթե ունես խոստանում եմ վաղը մանրամասներով գրեմ (հիմա արդեն չեմ հասցնի):

----------

armen9494 (24.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Դա լավ լուծում է, թե կողմերից մեկի IP_ն ստատիկ է, հակառակ դեպքում պիտի ամեն կպնելուց IP-ն նայես, նոր կպնես:
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ DynDNS կայքի միջոցով է կարելի անել:


իսկ DynDNS-ն ի՞նչ է, կայքից ոնց որ էդքան էլ չեմ հասկանում, հեսա կփորձեմ գրանցվել ու բզբզալ:

----------


## Վահե-91

> ստատիկ IP եթե ունես խոստանում եմ վաղը մանրամասներով գրեմ (հիմա արդեն չեմ հասցնի):


հենց հիմա չունեմ, բայց կարամ ունենամ: Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ օգնության համար  :Smile:

----------


## armen9494

Բայց ես ինչքան հասկացա՝ hamachi-ն մի ip-ա տալիս, որը էլ երբեք չի փոփոխվում (եթե իհարկե դու ջանք չգործադրես): Այսինքն ռեալ IP-ի էֆֆեկտը լինում ա:
Իմ պատկերավոր մտածելով էս դեպքում համաչին ուղղակի switch-ի դեր ա տանում (ցածր արագությամբ):
Հա՝ TeamViewer-ի դեպքում ամեն անգամ նոր IP եմ ստանում, որը իհարկե էդքան էլ հաճելի չի, բայց դե եթե համաչիի լուծումը չլինի, գոնե էդ իմանալ կարելի է:

----------


## armen9494

> հենց հիմա չունեմ, բայց կարամ ունենամ: Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ օգնության համար


ու էդ ամենը խաղի համա՞ր  :Jpit:

----------


## Վահե-91

> ու էդ ամենը խաղի համա՞ր


ոնց էլ լինի մի ժամով դինամիկ իպ-ն ստատիկ կմնա  :Smile:

----------


## armen9494

> ոնց էլ լինի մի ժամով դինամիկ իպ-ն ստատիկ կմնա


ինչ-որ ծրագրի միջոցո՞վ

----------


## Վահե-91

> ինչ-որ ծրագրի միջոցո՞վ


չէ ինչ ծրագիր,մինչև մոդեմը չանջատես միացնես, իպ-ն հաշվի ստատիկա, Հայ-լայն-ի դեպքում տենցա

----------


## armen9494

> չէ ինչ ծրագիր,մինչև մոդեմը չանջատես միացնես, իպ-ն հաշվի ստատիկա, Հայ-լայն-ի դեպքում տենցա


բայց էդ դեպքում քո IP-ն համարվում ա ռեալ IP
Ես ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել, ռելա IP-ն էն ա, որ ամբողջ ինտերնետում միայն մեկն ա:
Ես էս հայլայնինը սենց եմ պատկերացնում. բաժանորդները իր ցանցի մեջ են, իսկ ինքը մի քանի կանալով կպած ա ինտերնետին, այսինքն մեր IP-ները միայն Հայլայնի ցանցի ներսում են երևում:

----------


## keyboard

> բայց էդ դեպքում քո IP-ն համարվում ա ռեալ IP
> Ես ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել, ռելա IP-ն էն ա, որ ամբողջ ինտերնետում միայն մեկն ա:
> Ես էս հայլայնինը սենց եմ պատկերացնում. բաժանորդները իր ցանցի մեջ են, իսկ ինքը մի քանի կանալով կպած ա ինտերնետին, այսինքն մեր IP-ները միայն Հայլայնի ցանցի ներսում են երևում:


Հա, ռեալ ԻՊ-ը մի հատա ու կապ չունի հայ լայն ա թե չէ, եթե մտնես 2ip.ru  կտեսնես քո ip-ն, որը հայ լայնի ցանցի ա, բայց երևումա բոլորն, այսինքն, եթե պինգը բացա, ես կարամ այդ  ip-ին պինգեմ:
Քո այպին մենակ հայլայնի ներսում չի, իրանք ունեն այփիների ռեյնջ, որտեղից դու DHCP ով ստանում ես քոնը:
Ամիսը 500 դրամ արժի հայ լայնի ռեալ այպին, հարմարա շատ, ես օգտագործում եմ:

----------


## armen9494

> Հա, ռեալ ԻՊ-ը մի հատա ու կապ չունի հայ լայն ա թե չէ, եթե մտնես 2ip.ru  կտեսնես քո ip-ն, որը հայ լայնի ցանցի ա, բայց երևումա բոլորն, այսինքն, եթե պինգը բացա, ես կարամ այդ  ip-ին պինգեմ:
> Քո այպին մենակ հայլայնի ներսում չի, իրանք ունեն այփիների ռեյնջ, որտեղից դու DHCP ով ստանում ես քոնը:
> Ամիսը 500 դրամ արժի հայ լայնի ռեալ այպին, հարմարա շատ, ես օգտագործում եմ:


Հա, բայց ռեալ ip չունենալու դեպքում ես միակը չեմ չէ՞, որ օգտվում եմ էդ 2ip.ru-ում ցույց տված ip-ից: Հակառակ դեպքում դու հիմա կկարողանայիր հանգի՜ստ իմ ip-ն իմանալով տեսնել իմ համակարգիչը (shared արածները):

----------


## keyboard

> Հա, բայց ռեալ ip չունենալու դեպքում ես միակը չեմ չէ՞, որ օգտվում եմ էդ 2ip.ru-ում ցույց տված ip-ից: Հակառակ դեպքում դու հիմա կկարողանայիր հանգի՜ստ իմ ip-ն իմանալով տեսնել իմ համակարգիչը (shared արածները):


Դու միակն ես և այդ այփին տռվումա մենակ քեզ, իսկ shared արածները տեսնելը այդքան էլ հեշտ չի, քանի որ իրականում քո համակառգիչը ստանում է լոկալ այփի, այսինքն 192.168.1.X բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ դայա քո այփին, դու ինտեռնետում երևում ես բիլայնի 46.X.X.X կամ ուրիշ այփիներով:
Ուղղակի տարբերությունը հետևյալումա, քո ռաուտերը ստանում ա ռեալ այփի, ինչն էլ ռաուտ ա անում ու քեզ տալսա լոկալ այփի, այսինքն՝  46.X.X.X սարքումա  192.168.1.X: Դրա հաամր էլ, ինտերենտում երևումա կոպիտ ասած քո ռաուտեռը: Ու հենց դրա համար էլ, եթե ռաուտեռդ դիֆոլթով աշխատումա, շերինգ արածները երբեք չես տեսնի, կտեսնես միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ռաուտեռից պոռտ ֆորվարդինգ անես:

----------

armen9494 (25.02.2012), Shah (25.02.2012)

----------


## Shah

> հենց հիմա չունեմ, բայց կարամ ունենամ: Շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ օգնության համար


VPN սերվերի կարգավորումները Windows 7-ի տակից. ժամանակ ըլի դրա կլիենտի կարգավորումներն էլ կգրեմ մոտ օրերս: 

http://arajin-angam.blogspot.com/201...pn-server.html

----------

keyboard (25.02.2012), Վահե-91 (25.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> VPN սերվերի կարգավորումները Windows 7-ի տակից. ժամանակ ըլի դրա կլիենտի կարգավորումներն էլ կգրեմ մոտ օրերս: 
> 
> http://arajin-angam.blogspot.com/201...pn-server.html


Լավ, բա էսքանից հետո էն մյուս համակարգչով ո՞նց միանամ:
Պարզ ա, էսքան հեշտ  :Shok:

----------


## armen9494

Շատ շատ մերսի, ամեն ինչ պարզ էր ու հասկանալի: Մեկ էլ մի հարց, հիմա կասեք դավադիտ արեց իրա հարցերով :Blush: 
Հիմա client-ից server պինգը գնում ա, իսկ server-ից client` ոչ: Էդ նորմա՞լ ա, թե կարելի ա անել այնպես, որ երկու կողմից էլ լինի:

Հ.Գ. ասեմ նաև, որ client-ի կողմից ներքին ցանցի ուրիշ համակարգիչները տեսնելն էլ ստացվեց  :Hands Up:

----------


## Shah

> Լավ, բա էսքանից հետո էն մյուս համակարգչով ո՞նց միանամ:
> Պարզ ա, էսքան հեշտ


սա էլ կլիենտսկի մասը 

http://arajin-angam.blogspot.com/201...pn-client.html

----------

keyboard (25.02.2012), Վահե-91 (25.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Շատ շատ մերսի, ամեն ինչ պարզ էր ու հասկանալի: Մեկ էլ մի հարց, հիմա կասեք դավադիտ արեց իրա հարցերով
> Հիմա client-ից server պինգը գնում ա, իսկ server-ից client` ոչ: Էդ նորմա՞լ ա, թե կարելի ա անել այնպես, որ երկու կողմից էլ լինի:
> 
> Հ.Գ. ասեմ նաև, որ client-ի կողմից ներքին ցանցի ուրիշ համակարգիչները տեսնելն էլ ստացվեց


Լավ, էս էլ եղավ, մոռացել էի firewall-ի մասին :Blush:

----------


## Վահե-91

*Shah* իսկ XP-ով չի լինում ? կամ XP - Win7 ?

----------


## armen9494

> *Shah* իսկ XP-ով չի լինում ? կամ XP - Win7 ?


Վահե ջան հիմա հենց էդ եմ փորձում:
Ուրեմն ասեմ.
Երբ սեռվեռը win7-ն ա, կլիենտը xp-ն, չոտկի ստացվեց:
Բայց հակառակը հլը որ չի ստացվում:

----------


## armen9494

Shah, իսկ էս նույնը համաչիով կարելի՞ ա անել, անում եմ հլը որ չի ստացվում: Դե որպեսզի մի քիչ քձիբություն անեմ ու ռեալ ip չվերցնեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Shah

տղեք, երկու դեպքում էլ պտի ստացվի, կարող եմ ձևը գրել, բայց ես անձամբ չեմ փորձել... դա էլ տենամ եթե մոնիտոր հարմարացնեմ էսօր էլի նկարներով քայլ առ քայլ կտեղադրեմ.

----------

Վահե-91 (25.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Իմ մոտ մի խնդիր առաջացավ:
Իմ կլիենտ կոմպը որ ցանցին որ կպած ա (որից որ ես ընդեղ ինտերնետ եմ ստանում), ես էդ ցանցի հետ կապ չունեմ ու նաստրոյկեքն էլ չգիտեմ (չեմ էլ կարա իմանամ՝ համալսարանինն ա):
Ուրեմն էս պահին ես էդ կոմպի VPN-ի փորձարկումները անում եմ TeamViewer-ով:
Հենց ես ակտիվացնում եմ VPN-ը ընդեղ իմ ինտերնետը կորում ա:
Իրականում չի կորում, որովհետև էդ դեպքում ես չէի կարա շարունակեի TeamViewer-ով աշխատել, բայց որ ինչ-որ սայթ ուզում եմ մտնեմ, տալիս ա մթոմ ինտերնետ չկա:
VPN-ը անջատում եմ, լրիվ նորմալ ա:

Չգիտմ ինչի ինձ թվում ա, որ պռոկսիի հետ արդեն պիտի գործ ունենամ, ճի՞շտ ա թվում:
Հ.Գ. չգիտեմ՝ էդ նշանակություն ունի, թե չէ, բայց նա ֆսյակի գրեմ.
իմ ընդեղի ներքին ցանցի IP-ն՝ 10.100.33.91
իսկ տանինս` 192.168.137.1 
(երբ կլիենտի կոմպով VPN-ով կպնում եմ, կլիենտի ip-ն դրած ա ավտոմատ, դրա համար տալիս ա 192.168.137.x : Էս պահը չգիտեմ ինչի կոնկրետ տված ip-ով չաշխատեց):

----------


## armen9494

Ժողովուրդ համաչին ստացվեց. վատը էն ա, որ չգիտեմ, թե ոնց :Sad: 
Չեմ հասկանում ինչ արեցի, բայց ստացվեց:
Հիմա իմ տան բոլոր կոմպերից համալսարանինը տեսնում եմ, իսկ հակառակը չի ստացվում :Sad: 

Ախր ոչ մի նաստրոյկի համալսարանի կոմպի վրա դեռ չեմ էլ ձեռ տվել, ուղղակի նստացրեցի, հլը մի բան էլ մի 2-3 անգամ error տվեց, անջատցի ծրագիրը, միացրի ու տեսնեմ, որ չոտկի գնում ա պինգը:
Էս շատ լավ ա, բայց որ իմանամ, թե ոնց արեցի, վաբշե լավ կլինի  :Jpit: 

ախր որ ասեմ վինդոուսից էլ ա կախված՝ չէ: Համալսարանի վրա XP-ա, իսկ տունը 2 հատ win7 կա, մի հատ էլ XP, ու չի լինում էդրանցից ոչ մեկով:

----------


## Shah

> Shah, իսկ էս նույնը համաչիով կարելի՞ ա անել, անում եմ հլը որ չի ստացվում: Դե որպեսզի մի քիչ քձիբություն անեմ ու ռեալ ip չվերցնեմ


եթե  քո անձնական սերվերի դեպքում գործում են երկու կողմեր՝ սերվեր-կլիենտ, ապա համաչիի դեպքում ավելանում ա երրորդը՝ համաչիի սերվերը, որտեղ պահպանվում ա ստեղծված VPN-ի պարամետրերը՝ VPN-ի անուն, մուտքանուն, գաղտնաբառ ու հնարավոր ա այլ համաչիի համակարգին սպեցիֆիկ պարամետրեր: էդ դեպքում քո արագությունը չի կարա գերազանցի քո ինտերնետի արագությունից, իսկ քո անձնական VPN-ն ունենալու դեպքում արագությունը կլինի այնքան ինչքան որ ձեր երկու (կամ էլ ավելի շատ) կողմերի միջև հնարավորություն կա: իհարկե հարմար ա համաչիի հետ գործ ունենալ, քանի որ դինամիկ IP ունենալը խնդիր չի VPN բարձրացնելու համար, քանի որ սերվերի տվյալները պահվում է ոչ թե քո մոտ այլ ինտերնետում, մյուս կողմից անձնական սերվերն ավելի ապահով ա տվյալների գաղտնիության տեսանկյունից... 
էսքանը համաչիի պլյուս-մինուսի մասին

----------

armen9494 (25.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Վայ ես էս անտիվիրուսների հերն եմ անիծել :Angry2: 
Անասուն նոդի պատճառով չէի կարում համաչին օգտագործել, դրա համար էլ համալսարանի կոմպին հանգիստ կպնում էի, ընդեղ սֆթուց անտիվիրուսը անջատել էի՝ չգիտեմ ինչի :LOL: 

Բայց էս McAfee-ն ինչի՞ ա բլոկ անում, էս մի ամսից ավել ա զահլայա տանում, մթոմ սռոկը պռծել ա, աչքս վախացնում ա, մթոմ էլ չի աշխատի, բայց լավ էլ թաքուն թաքուն պահում ա  :Jpit: 

Բոլորիցդ շատ շնորհակալ եմ, էս երկու օրվա ընթացքում լիքը բան սովորեցի, թենք յու վերի վերի կիրովաբաթի մաչ  :Jpit:

----------


## armen9494

> եթե  քո անձնական սերվերի դեպքում գործում են երկու կողմեր՝ սերվեր-կլիենտ, ապա համաչիի դեպքում ավելանում ա երրորդը՝ համաչիի սերվերը, որտեղ պահպանվում ա ստեղծված VPN-ի պարամետրերը՝ VPN-ի անուն, մուտքանուն, գաղտնաբառ ու հնարավոր ա այլ համաչիի համակարգին սպեցիֆիկ պարամետրեր: էդ դեպքում քո արագությունը չի կարա գերազանցի քո ինտերնետի արագությունից, իսկ քո անձնական VPN-ն ունենալու դեպքում արագությունը կլինի այնքան ինչքան որ ձեր երկու (կամ էլ ավելի շատ) կողմերի միջև հնարավորություն կա: իհարկե հարմար ա համաչիի հետ գործ ունենալ, քանի որ դինամիկ IP ունենալը խնդիր չի VPN բարձրացնելու համար, քանի որ սերվերի տվյալները պահվում է ոչ թե քո մոտ այլ ինտերնետում, մյուս կողմից անձնական սերվերն ավելի ապահով ա տվյալների գաղտնիության տեսանկյունից... 
> էսքանը համաչիի պլյուս-մինուսի մասին


ոնց հասկանում եմ՝ համաչիի մի մինուսն էլ էն ա, որ եթե երկու կոմպ կպած եք իրար համաչիով, ապա կոմպը տեսնում ա միայն կոմպը, իսկ էդ կոմպին կպած ցանցը չի տեսնում:
Թե՞ հնարավոր ա նաև այնպես անել, որ ցանցն էլ տեսնի:

----------


## Shah

> ոնց հասկանում եմ՝ համաչիի մի մինուսն էլ էն ա, որ եթե երկու կոմպ կպած եք իրար համաչիով, ապա կոմպը տեսնում ա միայն կոմպը, իսկ էդ կոմպին կպած ցանցը չի տեսնում:
> Թե՞ հնարավոր ա նաև այնպես անել, որ ցանցն էլ տեսնի:


համաչիով չեմ փորձել, բայց վերը նշվածով հաստատ կարաս.

----------


## armen9494

> համաչիով չեմ փորձել, բայց վերը նշվածով հաստատ կարաս.


Վերը նշվածովը արդեն արել էի, ստացվեց: Իսկ որ վերը նշվածը համաչիով անե՞մ. այսինքն էն IP-ն որ գրում էի, դրա տեղը գրեմ համաչիի տված IP-ն: Թե՞ խելքին մոտ բան չի:
Լավ, հլը կփորձեմ:

----------


## armen9494

Ժող bridge connection-ը ի՞նչ ա:

----------


## Varzor

> այ դու... ))) DynDNS-ի մեկել no-ip-ի մասին ես էլ մտածեցի... բայց դրանք (խոսքը մեր մեջ) մենակ հոսթնեյմ են տալիս Վարզոր ախպեր...


 :Jpit: 
Էդ հոսթնեյմը լրիվ բավարար է, որպեսզի կարողանաս VPN կազմակերպել ոչ ստատիկ IP-ների պարագայում  :Wink:  Համենայն դեպս այդ եղանակով RDP-ն ընտիր աշխատում ա: Տղերքից մեկն էլ իրա օֆիսի անվտանգության համակարգն է այդպես միացրել ու հեռախոսից կառավարում է, նույնիսկ կամերաների տեսագրություններն է նայում:

----------


## Varzor

> *Shah* իսկ XP-ով չի լինում ? կամ XP - Win7 ?


Լինում ա, նույն տեխնոլոգիան է:

----------


## Varzor

> ոնց հասկանում եմ՝ համաչիի մի մինուսն էլ էն ա, որ եթե երկու կոմպ կպած եք իրար համաչիով, ապա կոմպը տեսնում ա միայն կոմպը, իսկ էդ կոմպին կպած ցանցը չի տեսնում:
> Թե՞ հնարավոր ա նաև այնպես անել, որ ցանցն էլ տեսնի:


Այո, ուղղակի պետք է ռոութինգկազմակերպել:

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող bridge connection-ը ի՞նչ ա:


Դա նույնն ա, որ էդ երկու "Conncetion"-ները նույն Switch-ի մեջ մտցնես: Կոնկրետ Վինդավոզի մեջ կարող ես երկու ինտերֆեյսները (ցանցային միացումները) bridg անել` միավորել որպես մեկ ինտերֆեյս: Այդ դեպքում մեկ ինտերֆեյսից եկած ազդանշանն ընդունվում է մյուսի կողմից:

----------

armen9494 (27.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Այո, ուղղակի պետք է ռոութինգկազմակերպել:


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կազմակերպեմ ռոութինգը:

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կազմակերպեմ ռոութինգը:


Էդ արդեն այլ մակարդակի խնդիր է:
Վինդավոզի տակից ռուութինգ անելու համար պիտի ծրագիր տեղադրես:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էդ արդեն այլ մակարդակի խնդիր է:
> Վինդավոզի տակից ռուութինգ անելու համար պիտի ծրագիր տեղադրես:


Խի route add հրամանն արդն մոդայիկ չի՞։

----------

Varzor (28.02.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Խի route add հրամանն արդն մոդայիկ չի՞։


 :Jpit: 
Ու ոնց ես պատկերացնում, որ դրսից VPN-ով կպած կոմպի կողմից եկած ազդանշանը լոկալներին հասցնելու պրոցեսը այդ հրամանով? կամ հակառակը?
Օր.
Ներքին ցանցը 192.168.10.0/24 ցանցն է:
*VPN-ով կպած կոմպի վրա*
LAN - 192.168.10.15
VPN - 7.0.45.244

Ինչ ռուոթ գրեմ այս կոմպի վրա, որ VPN-ի մյուս ծայրի 7.0.46.244 համակարգչի ազդանշանը կարողանամ հասանելի դարձնել հարևան 192.168.10.14 համակարգչի վրա?  :Wink: 
Դե "մոդային" հետևելով լուծի:

Հա, չմոռանամ հիշեցնել, որ
1. VPN-ով կպած համակարգիչը ներքին LAN ցանցի համար GW չէ
2. route add հրամանում source գաղափար չկա, կա մենակ Destination  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

Լավ, ես ինքս պատասխանեմ

Օրինակ.
*Համակարգիչ A*
LAN - 192.168.11.14/24
VPN - 7.0.45.254
*Համակարգիչ B*
LAN - 192.168.10.15/24
VPN - 7.0.45.244
*Համակարգիչ C*
LAN - 192.168.10.14/24

A-ն տեսնում է B-ին ` VPN-ով
B-ն տեսնում է C-ին` LAN-ով

*Խնդիր*
Ոնց անել, որպեսզի A-ն տեսնի C-ին և հակառակը?

*Լուծում*

1. A համակարգչի վրա ավելացվում է route, կոնսոլից, հետևյալ հրամանով`
route add -p 192.168.10.14 MASK 255.255.255.255 7.0.45.244 IF [VPN ինտերֆեյսի համարը]

2. B համակարգչի վրա միացնում ենք IP routing-ը`
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\IPEnableRouter բանալու արժեքը փոխում ենք 1

3. C համակարգչի վրա ավելացվում է route, կոնսոլից, հետևյալ հրամանով`
route add -p 7.0.45.254 MASK 255.255.255.255 192.168.10.15

Ու վերջ  :Smile: 

Միակ սահմանափակումն այն է, որ A և C համակարգիչների LAN IP-ները չպիտի լինեն նույն ցանցի նոււյն սեգմենտի մեջ:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Լավ, ես ինքս պատասխանեմ
> 
> Օրինակ.
> *Համակարգիչ A*
> LAN - 192.168.11.14/24
> VPN - 7.0.45.254
> *Համակարգիչ B*
> LAN - 192.168.10.15/24
> VPN - 7.0.45.244
> ...


Աշոտ ջան դու VPN ասելով ստեղ ի նկատի ունես hamachi-ն?  :Unsure: 
Որովհետև սովորական VPN-ով ես հանգիստ անում եմ էս ամեն ինչը, առանց վերը նշվածը անելու, ուղղակի VPN server-ին ասում եմ, որ էդ միջակայքի IP-ներ ընդունի. ինքը ավտոմատ կերպով նոր կպած client-ին տալիս ա էդ տեսքի IP:
Ինձ հլը որ պետք ա համաչիով:

Հա, մեկ էլ էն պռոբլեմը հլը մոտս մնացել ա:
Էս մեկը սովորական VPN-ի ժամանակ ա:
Ուրեմն հենց client-ը կպնում ա, կլիենտի կողմի ինտերնետը կորում ա: Իրականում չի կորում, քանի որ ես իրեն նայում եմ TeamViewer-ով ու ինքը չի անջատում դա, բայց երբ ուզում եմ ինչ-որ սայթ մտնեմ, կամ ինտերնետը օգտագործող այլ ծրագիր աշխատեցնեմ, տալիս ա, որ ինտերնետ չկա:
Ինչից կարող ա դա լինի:
Ուրեմն server-ի ներքին (իմ local area connection-ի) IP-ն՝ 192.168.137.1
server-ի կողմում դրված Hi-line-ի ADSL սարքի ներքին IP-ն՝ 192.168.1.1
Այն IP-ն, որը Incoming VPN-ի ժամանակ լինում ա որպես sever-ի IP` 192.168.137.2

client-ի կողմի ցանցի կառուցվածքը ես չգիտեմ, բայց ստեղ շատ քիչ ա հավանական, որ ինչ-որ զաշիտա կլինի:
client-ը երբ կպնում ա, իրա vpn-ի client ip-ն լինում ա 192.168.137.3-192.168.137.100 (կարամ և այնպես անեմ, որ կոնկրետ IP լինի)
client-ի ներքին (local area coonection-ի) IP-ն՝ 10.100.33.91
իսկ իր gateway-ը՝ 10.100.33.3
հա, մեկ էլ ստեղ DNS-ի հասցեները
92.43.137.1
92.43.138.1

Հ.Գ. հա, մեկ էլ էն ՞192.168.11.14/24՞-ի  "24"-ը ինչն ա?

----------


## Varzor

> Աշոտ ջան դու VPN ասելով ստեղ ի նկատի ունես hamachi-ն? 
> Որովհետև սովորական VPN-ով ես հանգիստ անում եմ էս ամեն ինչը, առանց վերը նշվածը անելու, ուղղակի VPN server-ին ասում եմ, որ էդ միջակայքի IP-ներ ընդունի. ինքը ավտոմատ կերպով նոր կպած client-ին տալիս ա էդ տեսքի IP:
> Ինձ հլը որ պետք ա համաչիով:
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ էն պռոբլեմը հլը մոտս մնացել ա:
> Էս մեկը սովորական VPN-ի ժամանակ ա:
> Ուրեմն հենց client-ը կպնում ա, կլիենտի կողմի ինտերնետը կորում ա: Իրականում չի կորում, քանի որ ես իրեն նայում եմ TeamViewer-ով ու ինքը չի անջատում դա, բայց երբ ուզում եմ ինչ-որ սայթ մտնեմ, կամ ինտերնետը օգտագործող այլ ծրագիր աշխատեցնեմ, տալիս ա, որ ինտերնետ չկա:
> Ինչից կարող ա դա լինի:
> Ուրեմն server-ի ներքին (իմ local area connection-ի) IP-ն՝ 192.168.137.1
> ...


Երբ ասում եմ VPN, ապա ի նկատի ունեմ VPN-ի արդյունքում ՕՀ-ի վրա ավելացված վիրտուալ ցանցային ինտերֆեյսը:
Էդ կլիենտսկի կոմպի վրա ինտերնետը proxy-ով հո չի?

192.168.11.14/24 -ի "/24" ը դա Network Mask-ն է: /24 -ը նույն 255.255.255.0-ն է: Դա գալիս է նրանից, որ TCP/IP-ում ցանցի mask-ի համար պակետում նախատեսված է 32 բիտ տարածք` 4*8 մասկի յուրաանչյուր 0-255 արժեքների համար: Ու ցանցի mask-երը ընդունված է նշել այդ բիտերի հաջորդականության համարով` /24, /32: /24 նշանակում է, որ առաջին 24 բիտերը "1" են` 255.255.255.0: /32-ը` 255.255.255.255: Նույն կերպ կարելի է ստանալ բոլոր "/"-երը

----------


## armen9494

> Երբ ասում եմ VPN, ապա ի նկատի ունեմ VPN-ի արդյունքում ՕՀ-ի վրա ավելացված վիրտուալ ցանցային ինտերֆեյսը:


Այսինքն սովորական VPN-ը?



> Էդ կլիենտսկի կոմպի վրա ինտերնետը proxy-ով հո չի?


Իսկ էդ ո՞նց կարող եմ իմանալ:

----------


## Varzor

> Այսինքն սովորական VPN-ը?


Ի նկատիունես Վինդավոզի L2TP-ն? Եթե այո, ապա ԱՅՈ  :Smile: 



> Իսկ էդ ո՞նց կարող եմ իմանալ:


Բրաւոզերի կարգաբերումների մեջ կա use proxy: 
IE-ի մոտ Tools->Internet Options->Connections->LAN settings
Mozila-ի մոտ Tools->Options->Network->Settings

----------


## armen9494

> Ի նկատիունես Վինդավոզի L2TP-ն? Եթե այո, ապա ԱՅՈ


բա ես համաչիով էի հարցնում :Blush:  հմի կասես զզվացրեց թողեց իրա համաչիյով, բայց դե ի՞նչ անեմ, ընենց ինտերնետս անջատում ա: 




> Բրաւոզերի կարգաբերումների մեջ կա use proxy: 
> IE-ի մոտ Tools->Internet Options->Connections->LAN settings
> Mozila-ի մոտ Tools->Options->Network->Settings


Չէ չէ, էդ կոմպի վրեն ինտերնետը ես եմ դրել  :LOL: 
Պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչ անկապ վիճակ ա, մանկավարժական համալսարանն ա, կաբելը մցրել եմ ցանցի մեջ, կոմպերից մեկից նայեցի ip-ն (իրա թաշախուստով) ու մի թիվ փոխելով գրեցի իմի մեջ. էդքան բան  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> բա ես համաչիով էի հարցնում հմի կասես զզվացրեց թողեց իրա համաչիյով, բայց դե ի՞նչ անեմ, ընենց ինտերնետս անջատում ա:


Էդ համաչիի հետ կապված էլի են խնդիրներ եղել` չեմ էլ բզբզել, խաբար չեմ:
Համաչին առանձին ցանցային ինտերֆեյս սարքում ա?



> Չէ չէ, էդ կոմպի վրեն ինտերնետը ես եմ դրել 
> Պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչ անկապ վիճակ ա, մանկավարժական համալսարանն ա, կաբելը մցրել եմ ցանցի մեջ, կոմպերից մեկից նայեցի ip-ն (իրա թաշախուստով) ու մի թիվ փոխելով գրեցի իմի մեջ. էդքան բան


Այսինքն տվյալ կոմպի վրա Default Gateway կա դրած?

----------


## armen9494

> Էդ համաչիի հետ կապված էլի են խնդիրներ եղել` չեմ էլ բզբզել, խաբար չեմ:
> Համաչին առանձին ցանցային ինտերֆեյս սարքում ա?


հա, էն Local area connection-նի կողքը մի հատ սարքել ա՝ հենց hamachi անունով:



> Այսինքն տվյալ կոմպի վրա Default Gateway կա դրած?


կա  :Yes:

----------


## Varzor

> հա, էն Local area connection-նի կողքը մի հատ սարքել ա՝ հենց hamachi անունով:


Ուրեմն` կլինի ներսի կոմպին տեսնելը:



> կա


Երբ դու Համաչիյով կպնում ես, այդ ժամանակ նոր ինտերֆեյսի հետ միասին մի հատ էլ է GW ստանում: Ու երբ փորձում ես բրաուզերով ինտերնետին դիմել ՕՀ-ն ավտոմատ կերպով փորձում է Համաչիի ինտերֆեյսով տեսնի ու բնականաբար ինտերնետ չի տեսնում: Կարող ես ռոութներ ավելացնել, բայց դա լավ լուծում չի:
Որպեսզի պատկերացնես, թե որ ազդանշժանը որ ուղղությամբ է գնում, կարող ես console-ի մեջ հավաքել route print հրամանը` բոլոր ռոութները ցույց կտա:
Մեկ էլ կանսոլով հավաքի ipconfig -all` կտեսնես Համաչիի ինտերֆեյսի տվյալները:

----------


## armen9494

> Երբ դու Համաչիյով կպնում ես, այդ ժամանակ նոր ինտերֆեյսի հետ միասին մի հատ էլ է GW ստանում: Ու երբ փորձում ես բրաուզերով ինտերնետին դիմել ՕՀ-ն ավտոմատ կերպով փորձում է Համաչիի ինտերֆեյսով տեսնի ու բնականաբար ինտերնետ չի տեսնում: Կարող ես ռոութներ ավելացնել, բայց դա լավ լուծում չի:
> Որպեսզի պատկերացնես, թե որ ազդանշժանը որ ուղղությամբ է գնում, կարող ես console-ի մեջ հավաքել route print հրամանը` բոլոր ռոութները ցույց կտա:
> Մեկ էլ կանսոլով հավաքի ipconfig -all` կտեսնես Համաչիի ինտերֆեյսի տվյալները:


Վարզոր ջան էդ ինտերնետը կորում ա ոչ թե Համաչիով կպնելու ժամանակ, այլ պրյամո՝ վինդավոզի VPN-ի ժամանակ:

----------


## Varzor

> Վարզոր ջան էդ ինտերնետը կորում ա ոչ թե Համաչիով կպնելու ժամանակ, այլ պրյամո՝ վինդավոզի VPN-ի ժամանակ:


Նույն պատճառն է:

----------


## armen9494

> Նույն պատճառն է:


Եղավ, շատ շատ մերսի :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

Չգիտեմ, թեման ճիշտ եմ ընտրել թե չէ, բայց մի բան եմ ուզում պարզել:
Ընտրության առաջ եմ D-Link Dir-300 թե Tp-Link TL-MR3220 վերջինիս 3G հնարավորության առավելությունը դիտարկել պետք չէ:
Օգտագործելու եմ օֆիսում առավելագույնը 5 համակարգչի համար:
Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Varzor

> Չգիտեմ, թեման ճիշտ եմ ընտրել թե չէ, բայց մի բան եմ ուզում պարզել:
> Ընտրության առաջ եմ D-Link Dir-300 թե Tp-Link TL-MR3220 վերջինիս 3G հնարավորության առավելությունը դիտարկել պետք չէ:
> Օգտագործելու եմ օֆիսում առավելագույնը 5 համակարգչի համար:
> Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


DIR 300-ը շատ եմ փորձել` նորմալ էլ աշխատում է, հենց քո ասած քանակի կոմպերի համար, մի բան էլ ավել: Պրաշիվկեն էլ կարողանում ես փոխել ddwrt` բենեֆիսներ է տալիս:
Բայց հին մոդել է:

----------

keyboard (15.03.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> DIR 300-ը շատ եմ փորձել` նորմալ էլ աշխատում է, հենց քո ասած քանակի կոմպերի համար, մի բան էլ ավել: Պրաշիվկեն էլ կարողանում ես փոխել *ddwrt` բենեֆիսներ է տալիս:*
> Բայց հին մոդել է:


Նշված մասը մանրամասն կասես?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չգիտեմ, թեման ճիշտ եմ ընտրել թե չէ, բայց մի բան եմ ուզում պարզել:
> Ընտրության առաջ եմ D-Link Dir-300 թե Tp-Link TL-MR3220 վերջինիս 3G հնարավորության առավելությունը դիտարկել պետք չէ:
> Օգտագործելու եմ օֆիսում առավելագույնը 5 համակարգչի համար:
> Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


Առհասարակ TP-Link MR3220 - նները լավ են աշխատում, բայց D-Link - ը կլասսով ավելի բարձր ա ու ավելի թանկ: Դու ինքդ նշեցիր, որ 3G առավելությունն է միայն տարբերությունը ու TP-Link - ը ավելի էժան է քան D-Link - ը:

Հ.Գ Եթե TP-Link - ը ցանկանաս կզանգես, որ ինքնարժեքով հաշվենք: Մոտ 13.500 - ի կարգի կլինի:

----------

keyboard (16.03.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Նշված մասը մանրամասն կասես?


Կան անկախ ծրագրավորողների խմբեր, որոնք անվար կարգով Linux-ի հիմքի վրա ստեղծխում են փոքրածավալ ՕՀ-ներ, որոնք առավելապես նախատեսված են փոքրածավալ և ոչ համակարգչային ռոութերների համար:
Դրանցից ամենահայտնիները ddwrt-ն ու Openwrt-ն են:
Սրանց կողմից ստեղծված ՕՀ-իկները փորձակրվում են տարբեր տեսակի սարքերի վրա: Կոնկրետ Dir-300-ի համար այդպիսի պրաշիվկաներ ունեն երկուսն էլ:
Մասնավորապես ddwrt-ի պրաշիվկայի միջոցով Dir-300-ի վրա կարողանում ես աշխատացնել OpenVPN, սարքի LAN պորտերը վերածել WAN պորտերի և այլն:

----------

keyboard (16.03.2012), Աթեիստ (17.03.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Կան անկախ ծրագրավորողների խմբեր, որոնք անվար կարգով Linux-ի հիմքի վրա ստեղծխում են փոքրածավալ ՕՀ-ներ, որոնք առավելապես նախատեսված են փոքրածավալ և ոչ համակարգչային ռոութերների համար:
> Դրանցից ամենահայտնիները ddwrt-ն ու Openwrt-ն են:
> Սրանց կողմից ստեղծված ՕՀ-իկները փորձակրվում են տարբեր տեսակի սարքերի վրա: Կոնկրետ Dir-300-ի համար այդպիսի պրաշիվկաներ ունեն երկուսն էլ:
> Մասնավորապես ddwrt-ի պրաշիվկայի միջոցով Dir-300-ի վրա կարողանում ես աշխատացնել OpenVPN, սարքի LAN պորտերը վերածել WAN պորտերի և այլն:


Աշոտ ջան, էդ ddwrt-ի կայքում նայում եմ, սուփորթ եղող սարքերի մեջ TP-Link-ի իմ նշած մոդելն էլ կա D-Link-ի ներկայացուցիչն էլ ասեց, որ համեմատական կարգով ամենալավը Zyxel-ի սոֆթն է, D-Link-ի միայ "թերություն" որպես նշեց սոֆթը:
Հիմա եթե իմ նշած ռոութերների 2-ի սոֆթն էլ փոխվում է ու դրվում է այն, ինչը դու նշում ես, որ լավն է, ստացվում է, որ թանկ վճարելը իմաստ չունի? թե էլի առավելություններ կան?

----------


## Varzor

> Աշոտ ջան, էդ ddwrt-ի կայքում նայում եմ, սուփորթ եղող սարքերի մեջ TP-Link-ի իմ նշած մոդելն էլ կա D-Link-ի ներկայացուցիչն էլ ասեց, որ համեմատական կարգով ամենալավը Zyxel-ի սոֆթն է, D-Link-ի միայ "թերություն" որպես նշեց սոֆթը:
> Հիմա եթե իմ նշած ռոութերների 2-ի սոֆթն էլ փոխվում է ու դրվում է այն, ինչը դու նշում ես, որ լավն է, ստացվում է, որ թանկ վճարելը իմաստ չունի? թե էլի առավելություններ կան?


Սենց մի հատ նրբություն կա: Dir-300-ի տարբեր պարտիաներ կան: Ու դրանց հիմնական տարբերույթունը պրոցեսորն է: Վերջին թողարկումներինը կարծեմ Broadcom-ի պրոցեսոր է` ավելի հզոր և ունիվերսալ:
Երկու մոդելներն էլ իրենց "հարազատ" սոֆթով ունեն որոշակիորեն տարբեր կարգաբերումներ: Բայց նույն սոֆթի պարագայում (ddwrt կամ openwrt) կարևոր է դռանում հիշողությունն ու պրոցեսորը: Անկեղծ ասած չգիտեմ թե TP-Link-ի մոդելն ինչ խմբաքանակներով է թողարկվել, բայց իմ իմանալով մեջները չպիտի Broadcom լինի:
Նաև հաշվի առնելով D-Link-ի բարձր արժեքը կարող եմ ասել, որ այն ավելի հզոր սարք է: Սակայն հենց նույն ddwrt-ի կայքում տրված է, թե տվյալ սարքերի որ պրոցեսորներով ու ինչ հիշողությամբ սարքերի համար է սոֆթը աշխատում: Որքան էլ որ տարօրինակ է, TP-Link-ի պրոցեսորն ավելի բարձր կարգի է ու երկուսն էլ Atheros են:
Ինտերնետում բավականին շատ նյութ ու ինֆորմացիա կա Dir-300-ի կիրառման ու տրված լուծումների մասին:
Եթե էդ ռոութերների Վայվույն օգտագործելու ես, ապա TP-Link-ը վերցրու` b/g/n ունի, սիկ D-Link-ը մենակ b/g
Գնային տարբերությունը չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ առայժմ, երևի Դուբայո նրբություններից է  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (18.03.2012), Աթեիստ (18.03.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Ժողովուրդ ջան բարի օր :Smile: 
Մի նոր հարց ունեմ. եթե ինտերնետի կարգավորումները դնում ես մոդեմի մեջ (այսինքն համկարգիչով էլ նոր connection չես սարքում), VPN կարո՞ղ ես աշխատեցնել, թե չէ:

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովուրդ ջան բարի օր
> Մի նոր հարց ունեմ. եթե ինտերնետի կարգավորումները դնում ես մոդեմի մեջ (այսինքն համկարգիչով էլ նոր connection չես սարքում), VPN կարո՞ղ ես աշխատեցնել, թե չէ:


Արմեն ջան, հարցդ ճիշտ ձևակերպի` անհասկանալի է:
Ինչ մոդեմ, ինչ VPN?

----------


## armen9494

> Արմեն ջան, հարցդ ճիշտ ձևակերպի` անհասկանալի է:
> Ինչ մոդեմ, ինչ VPN?


Մոդեմը էս հայ լայնի մոդոմն ի նկատի ունեմ:
Տանս կոմպը կպած ա էդ մոդեմին, որի մեջ ա արված ինտերնետին կպնելու նաստրոյկեն:
Հիմա ուզում եմ իմանամ տանս կոմպը կարա՞ որպես VPN սեռվեռ աշխատի:
Զանգեցի հայ-լայն, ասեցին յանըմ ինչ-որ տեղով նայում ա, գրած ա կարա, բայց միանգամից ավելացրեց, որ իրանք մենակ ինտերնետի նաստրոյկեն են տալիս, ուրիշ բաների հետ գործ չունեն  :Jpit:

----------


## keyboard

Ժող հլը մի բան ասեք էլի,  wi-fi PCI քարտ եմ դրել կոմպի մեջ D-Link սաղ նոռմալա, հենց բրաուզինգի զապռոս եմ անում պիներս կորում են:
Քարտը փողոցի դրեցի TP-Link router-ը նույնպես փոխեցի, պատկերը չփոխվեց: Ազդանշանի ուժգնությունը գերազանց:
Օպերացիոն համակարգը Win7:
Ինչ մտահաղացումներ կան? Շնորհակալ եմ նախապես:

----------


## Varzor

> Մոդեմը էս հայ լայնի մոդոմն ի նկատի ունեմ:
> Տանս կոմպը կպած ա էդ մոդեմին, որի մեջ ա արված ինտերնետին կպնելու նաստրոյկեն:
> Հիմա ուզում եմ իմանամ տանս կոմպը կարա՞ որպես VPN սեռվեռ աշխատի:
> Զանգեցի հայ-լայն, ասեցին յանըմ ինչ-որ տեղով նայում ա, գրած ա կարա, բայց միանգամից ավելացրեց, որ իրանք մենակ ինտերնետի նաստրոյկեն են տալիս, ուրիշ բաների հետ գործ չունեն


Տանդ կոմպը VPN սերվեր կաշխատի, մոդեմը տեղ կապ չունի: Այսինքն կապ ունի այնքանով, որքանով որ մոդեմի վրայի Firewall-ը կարգաբերած է:
Նայած թե ինչ VPN ես օգտագործում: Լավ տարբերակ է, երբ ստատիկ IP հասցե ես ունենում:

----------

armen9494 (07.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող հլը մի բան ասեք էլի,  wi-fi PCI քարտ եմ դրել կոմպի մեջ D-Link սաղ նոռմալա, հենց բրաուզինգի զապռոս եմ անում *պիներս կորում են*:
> Քարտը փողոցի դրեցի TP-Link router-ը նույնպես փոխեցի, պատկերը չփոխվեց: Ազդանշանի ուժգնությունը գերազանց:
> Օպերացիոն համակարգը Win7:
> Ինչ մտահաղացումներ կան? Շնորհակալ եմ նախապես:


Եթե խոսքը Ping-երի մասին է, ապա դրանք կարող են կորել ազդանշանի ոչ ստաբիլ լինելու հետևանքով: Ու ստեղ ուժգնությունը չի էականը, այլ ստաբիլությունը: Մեկ էլ մեծ նշանակություն ունի, թե էդ Վայվույով ինչ AP-ի ես միանում:

----------

keyboard (16.05.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Ժողովուրդ ընկերոջս մոտ մի պռոբլեմ կա: Ուրեմն իրա մտքին չգիտեմ խի փչել ա update անի իրա wi-fi մոդեմը  :LOL:  (տո ասա քո շատ պետնք է՞ր  :Dntknw:  )
Վերջը, էս սայթից քաշել ա v6 պռոշիվկեն, դրել ա վրեն ու պարզվել ա, որ մոդեմին պիտի հրաժեշտ տա :Sad: 
http://www.tp-linkru.com/products/de...TD-W8901G#down

Հիմա ասում ա, որ միացնում եմ, մենակ power-ի լույսն ա վառում: LAN-ի կաբելը որ միացնում եմ, մեկա՝ դրա լույսը չի վառում, կոմպն էլ չի հասկանում, որ LAN ա միացվել: Նույնիսկ RESET-ի կնոպկեն չի աշխատում:

Մոդեմը՝ tp-link td-w8901g

Կարա՞նք ինչ-որ բան անենք, թե՞ հրաժեշտ տալու պահերն են:

Հ.Գ.Իրան ինչ-որ ասել են, որ պիտի պլատի վրայից ինչ-որ կոճակ մոճակ սխմվի, բայց ըտենց էլ բան չի հասկացել  :Dntknw:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ժողովուրդ ընկերոջս մոտ մի պռոբլեմ կա: Ուրեմն իրա մտքին չգիտեմ խի փչել ա update անի իրա wi-fi մոդեմը  (տո ասա քո շատ պետնք է՞ր  )
> Վերջը, էս սայթից քաշել ա v6 պռոշիվկեն, դրել ա վրեն ու պարզվել ա, որ մոդեմին պիտի հրաժեշտ տա
> http://www.tp-linkru.com/products/de...TD-W8901G#down
> 
> Հիմա ասում ա, որ միացնում եմ, մենակ power-ի լույսն ա վառում: LAN-ի կաբելը որ միացնում եմ, մեկա՝ դրա լույսը չի վառում, կոմպն էլ չի հասկանում, որ LAN ա միացվել: Նույնիսկ RESET-ի կնոպկեն չի աշխատում:
> 
> Մոդեմը՝ tp-link td-w8901g
> 
> Կարա՞նք ինչ-որ բան անենք, թե՞ հրաժեշտ տալու պահերն են:
> ...


v3 թող փորձի:  :Jpit:  Էդ պլատի պահով որ ասել են, կարո՞ղա ռեսետ-ի կոճակն են նկատի ունեցել: Եթե էդ էլ չէ, թող բացի տենա մեջը ինչ կա սղմելու: :Jpit:

----------


## armen9494

> v3 թող փորձի:  Էդ պլատի պահով որ ասել են, կարո՞ղա ռեսետ-ի կոճակն են նկատի ունեցել: Եթե էդ էլ չէ, թող բացի տենա մեջը ինչ կա սղմելու:


Վիստ ջան ո՞նց v3 փորձի, եթե կոմպին չի կարում կպնի  :Dntknw: 
Դե էդ էլ ա տարբերակ, բայց դժվար թե բացի, չտա աչքի տեղը ունքն էլ հանի  :LOL:

----------


## 0david0

*armen9494*, Այստեղ օգնությանա գալիս գուգլ ձյան կամ էլ էս թեման (որտեղ կան ծանոթ ու անծանոթ դեմքեր)  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (16.05.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> *armen9494*, Այստեղ օգնությանա գալիս գուգլ ձյան կամ էլ էս թեման (որտեղ կան ծանոթ ու անծանոթ դեմքեր)


Էս աչքիս մեր խելքի բանը չի  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (17.05.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, ունեմ մոդեմ զտե 300 ու դլինկ 2640:

ԶՏԵն հիմնականն ա, 2640 երկրորդ: ցանցի աշխատանքն ուզում եմ կազմակերպեմ սենց

ԶՏԵ 
1 պոռտ - համակարգիչ 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.2
2 պոռտ - սարք1 - 10.10.10.1 - 10.10.10.5
3 պոռտ - առայժմ դատարկ 
4 պոռտ - Դլինկ 2640 - 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.5  ա հիմա, բայց կարելի ա փոխել
վայ ֆայ - 192.168.2.1 - 192.168.2.*

Դլինկ
1 պոռտ - սարք2 - այ պի ստանում ա ԴԼԻՆԿԻՑ, ինձ պետքա ստանա զտե300 ից
4 պոռտ - ՎԱՆ պոռտ - միանում ա զտե 4 պոռտին 192.168.1.5 - 192.168.1.1 
վայ ֆայ  - ստանում ա ԴԼԻՆԿԻՑ,  ինձ պետքա ստանա զտե300 ից

Կարճ ասած, պետքա, որ սարք2-ը կամ դլինկին վայֆայով միացած սարքը լինի զտեին միացած սարքերի հետ, հասանելի լինի:

Միակ տարբերակը որ մտքիս եկավ, պորտ ֆորվարդն ա, որն անհարմար ա ու ջանջալ: 

Օգնեք  :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

հիմա սենց ա, բայց ինձ պետքա, որ 192.168.1.2-ը տեսնի դլինկին միացած սարքերին 

canc.jpg

----------


## Վահե-91

D-Link-ի Wi-Fi-ի կարգավորումների մեջ կարողա Запретить мультикаст-ը միացրած ա ՞

----------


## Artgeo

> D-Link-ի Wi-Fi-ի կարգավորումների մեջ կարողա Запретить мультикаст-ը միացրած ա ՞


Նե, շնորհակալ եմ Ներսես_AM-ին, ոչ մի կարգավորման կարիք չկար, պարզապես «տուպո» պետք էր լարը միացնել ու վերջ... Իսկ ես կարգավորում էի անում, միացնում, չէր աշխատում  :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

Ժող, ունեմ 4 կոմպ. 2 Win XP SP3 2 Win7 ցանց, ամեն ինչ նորմալա, ֆայլ շերինգ կա, նույն որքգրուպնա, պասվորդ փրոթեքշնն անջատածա, ֆայռվոլը դզածա, պինգը կա, Network մնտնելուց A1, A2, A3, A4 կոմպերը երևում են, բայց ինչնա պռոբլեմը, որ պրինտերը միշտ օֆլայնա ու հենց փասվորդ ու յուզեռնեյմ եմ հավաքում, դառնումա օնլայն, պրիտերը Win XP-ի վրայա: Ինչն եմ սխալ արել?

----------


## armen9494

> Ժող, ունեմ 4 կոմպ. 2 Win XP SP3 2 Win7 ցանց, ամեն ինչ նորմալա, ֆայլ շերինգ կա, նույն որքգրուպնա, պասվորդ փրոթեքշնն անջատածա, ֆայռվոլը դզածա, պինգը կա, Network մնտնելուց A1, A2, A3, A4 կոմպերը երևում են, բայց ինչնա պռոբլեմը, որ պրինտերը միշտ օֆլայնա ու հենց փասվորդ ու յուզեռնեյմ եմ հավաքում, դառնումա օնլայն, պրիտերը Win XP-ի վրայա: Ինչն եմ սխալ արել?


Բայց էդ նորմալ չի՞: Չպիտի՞ XP-ով լոգին լինես, որ պրինտերդ շերինգ անես:
Չնայած կարծում եմ այլ եղանակ էլ կլինի, էն process-ների հետ կապված, որ մինչև լոգին լինելը կարողանա printer շերինգը բացի:

----------

keyboard (25.06.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Բայց էդ նորմալ չի՞: Չպիտի՞ XP-ով լոգին լինես, որ պրինտերդ շերինգ անես:
> Չնայած կարծում եմ այլ եղանակ էլ կլինի, էն process-ների հետ կապված, որ մինչև լոգին լինելը կարողանա printer շերինգը բացի:


Հենց էդա, որ XP կոմպի շերինգները չեն երևում, այսինքն my network places-ը որ բացում եմ, բոլոր կոմպերը երևում են ու 3 կոմպի մեջ մտնելը ստացվումա առանց խնդիր ու շերինգները երևում են, իսկ XP-ի դեպքում մեջը մտնելուց user password ա ուզում: Ինչը չեմ անջատել, որ չի թողում առանց աուտենտիֆիկացիայի մտնի մեջը, guest user-ը բացա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հենց էդա, որ XP կոմպի շերինգները չեն երևում, այսինքն my network places-ը որ բացում եմ, բոլոր կոմպերը երևում են ու 3 կոմպի մեջ մտնելը ստացվումա առանց խնդիր ու շերինգները երևում են, իսկ XP-ի դեպքում մեջը մտնելուց user password ա ուզում: Ինչը չեմ անջատել, որ չի թողում առանց աուտենտիֆիկացիայի մտնի մեջը, guest user-ը բացա:


Start > Run > secpol.msc
Local Policies > User rights assignment >  Deny access to this computer from the network ցուցակից ջնջել Guest-ին։
Win7-ում էլ ակտիվացնել Guest-ին։

Գրել արդյունքների մասին։

----------

keyboard (26.06.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Start > Run > secpol.msc
> Local Policies > User rights assignment >  Deny access to this computer from the network ցուցակից ջնջել Guest-ին։
> Win7-ում էլ ակտիվացնել Guest-ին։
> 
> Գրել արդյունքների մասին։


Տնաշեն,մեռա սպասելով  :LOL: 
Քո ասածի ճանապարհին էի, բայց չհասցրի պահակը եկավ լարեց  :LOL:  ասեց հերիքա, գնա տուն վաղը կգաս կշարունակես, աչքիս էտի բան-ման էր պլանավորել :LOL: 
Լավ իսկ հիմա լուրջ, Արտ Win7-երի մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալա, ուղղակի, որ պրինտերը ֆիզիկապես միացրածա XP-ով կոմպին, մինչև win7-ից \\computername կամ ip չեմ հավաքում ու username password չեմ գրում Xp-i կոմպի, win7-ի մեջ պրինտերս օֆլայն ա ցույց տալիս:
Առավոտ կփորձեմ կասեմ անպայման:Win7 երում guest-ը ակտիվա:
Ես մտածում էի մի հատ .bat սարքեմ դնեմ ստարտափ, բայց հետո մտածեցի, որ էտ փինաչիություն կլինի...
Շատ շնորհակալություն: Անպայման կասեմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տնաշեն,մեռա սպասելով 
> Քո ասածի ճանապարհին էի, բայց չհասրի պահակը եկավ լարեց  ասեց հերիքա, գնա տուն վաղը կգաս կշարունակես, աչքիս էտի բան-ման էր պլանավորել
> Լավ իսկ հիմա լուրջ, Արտ Win7-երի մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալա, ուղղակի, որ պրինտերը ֆիզիկապես միացրածա XP-ով կոմպին, մինչև win7-ից \\computername կամ ip չեմ հավաքում ու username password չեմ գրում Xp-i կոմպի, win7-ի մեջ պրինտերս օֆլայն ա ցույց տալիս:
> Առավոտ կփորձեմ կասեմ անպայման:Win7 երում guest-ը ակտիվա:
> Շատ շնորհակալություն: Անպայման կասեմ:


Իսկ էդ պահին որ փասս ա հարցնում, guest-ով թողնում ա՞, թե՞ հատուկ user:pass ես հավաքում։
Մեկ էլ 7-երդ ի՞նչ վերսիա են։

----------


## keyboard

> Իսկ էդ պահին որ փասս ա հարցնում, guest-ով թողնում ա՞, թե՞ հատուկ user:pass ես հավաքում։


Այ էդ չեմ փորձել, ամաչում եմ խոստովանեմ, բայց չեմ փորձել: Իրա լոկալ ադմինի անունն ու փասն եմ հավաքում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այ էդ չեմ փորձել, ամաչում եմ խոստովանեմ, բայց չեմ փորձել: Իրա լոկալ ադմինի անունն ու փասն եմ հավաքում:


http://omegacoder.com/?p=465
Ես սա (simple file sharing) ինսթալլից հետո անմիջապես հանում եմ, բայց դե, մարդ ես, կարող ա քո մոտ միացրած ա։

----------

keyboard (26.06.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> http://omegacoder.com/?p=465
> Ես սա (simple file sharing) ինսթալլից հետո անմիջապես հանում եմ, բայց դե, մարդ ես, կարող ա քո մոտ միացրած ա։


Էդ մեկն արել եմ, հենց սկզբից, զարմանալին էնա, որ կոմպերի ցանկում կա, բայց մեջը մտնելուց փաս ա ուզում, վաղը նայեմ, մանրամասն կգրեմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.06.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Start > Run > secpol.msc
> Local Policies > User rights assignment >  Deny access to this computer from the network ցուցակից ջնջել Guest-ին։
> Win7-ում էլ ակտիվացնել Guest-ին։
> 
> Գրել արդյունքների մասին։


Արտ, արեցի, եղավ, հիմա առանց խնդիր մտնում եմ մեջը, նորմալ պրինտերը երևումա բոլորի մոտ, շատ շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.06.2012)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

VPN 720 error: Սա ի՞նչ error է, առաջին անգամ է ինձ հանդիպում…

----------


## Varzor

> VPN 720 error: Սա ի՞նչ error է, առաջին անգամ է ինձ հանդիպում…


Էդ սխալը հիմնականում PPP պրոտոկոլի/դրայվերների հետ է կապված: Կամ իրա սերվիսն ա կանգնել, կամ էլ պրատակոլի ֆայլերն են վնասվել:
Վինդավոզի սարքերի ցանկում, եթե թաքնված սարքերը նայրես, ապա կտեսնես WAN Miniport տիպի ցանցային ադապտորներ` վիրտուալ սարքեր են, որոնց միջոցով իրականացվում է որոշ պրատակոլների միջոցով կապի սեանսները: Փորձի դրանք uninstall/install անել:
Ստեղ ավելի մանրամասն

----------


## keyboard

Ժողովուրդ, միստիկա, ամբողջ պրակտիկայս ընթացքում նման բան չեմ հանդիպել:
Կոմպը տեղափոխել են մի սենյակից մյուսը, ցանցի կաբելը միացնում են, մեկա գրումա կաբել անփլագդ, մտածեցի կաբելիցա, բերեցի փոխեցի կաբելը, էլի նույն վիճակը, մտածեցի օն բորդ լանն ա վարի, բերեցի լան ավելացրի, էլի նույն պռոբլեմը, էլի կաբելը փոխեցի, մեկա չօգնեց, բայց իրա հին տեղը տանում դնում եմ միանումա նորմալ, առանց խնդրի: Իրա հին կաբելը չեմ կարա հանեմ բերեմ, պատերի մեջով ա տարած, էդ կաբելից նեթբուքը միացնում եմ ա
խատումա, բայց մի ուրիշ կոմպ էլ միացրի չաշխատեց, չեմ հասկանում ինչա կատարվում, ինչ որ իդեաներ կան?
Էս 3 օրա գլուխս ուռեց: :Angry2:

----------


## Varzor

> Ժողովուրդ, միստիկա, ամբողջ պրակտիկայս ընթացքում նման բան չեմ հանդիպել:
> Կոմպը տեղափոխել են մի սենյակից մյուսը, ցանցի կաբելը միացնում են, մեկա գրումա կաբել անփլագդ, մտածեցի կաբելիցա, բերեցի փոխեցի կաբելը, էլի նույն վիճակը, մտածեցի օն բորդ լանն ա վարի, բերեցի լան ավելացրի, էլի նույն պռոբլեմը, էլի կաբելը փոխեցի, մեկա չօգնեց, բայց իրա հին տեղը տանում դնում եմ միանումա նորմալ, առանց խնդրի: Իրա հին կաբելը չեմ կարա հանեմ բերեմ, պատերի մեջով ա տարած, էդ կաբելից նեթբուքը միացնում եմ ա
> խատումա, բայց մի ուրիշ կոմպ էլ միացրի չաշխատեց, չեմ հասկանում ինչա կատարվում, ինչ որ իդեաներ կան?
> Էս 3 օրա գլուխս ուռեց:


Մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն միացման սխեման, ինչպես են միանում իրար կոմպերը (swich-ով, առանց դրա), ինչ տիպի կաբելով ես միացնում (cross/straight), ինչ-որ կարգաբերումներ կատարված են ցանցային քարտի համար, թե չէ, մոտակայքում հողանքի լարեր կան, թե ոչ:

----------


## armen9494

Տունը ունեմ 4 հատ կոմպ, իրար միացված են switch-ով:
Մեկի վրա win server 2008-ա դրած, մյուսների վրա win 7:
Հնարավո՞ր ա ընենց անել, որ յուզերը ցանկացած կոմպից լոգին լինելուց իրա desktop-ի ֆայլերը տենա:

----------


## Varzor

> Տունը ունեմ 4 հատ կոմպ, իրար միացված են switch-ով:
> Մեկի վրա win server 2008-ա դրած, մյուսների վրա win 7:
> Հնարավո՞ր ա ընենց անել, որ յուզերը ցանկացած կոմպից լոգին լինելուց իրա desktop-ի ֆայլերը տենա:


Միանշանակ հնարավոր է: Դրա համար ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ է կառուցել Microsoft Active Directory Domain, օգտագործողներին գրանցել AD-ում, օգտագործողի կարգաբերումներում նշել home և profile ֆայլերի գտնվելու վայրը (ճանապարհը), ինչպես նաև կարգաբերել որպեե Mandatory Roaming: Նաև AD-ի մեջից պետք է նշել, որ օգտագործողները կարող են Login լինել ցանկացած կոմպի վրա:

----------

armen9494 (20.08.2012), keyboard (20.08.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն միացման սխեման, ինչպես են միանում իրար կոմպերը (swich-ով, առանց դրա), ինչ տիպի կաբելով ես միացնում (cross/straight), ինչ-որ կարգաբերումներ կատարված են ցանցային քարտի համար, թե չէ, մոտակայքում հողանքի լարեր կան, թե ոչ:


խնդիրը պարզվեց, սվիճից էր, բայց միևնույննա առեխծված մնաց, նույն սվիչի նույն պորտերով ուրիշ կոմպեր նորմալ աշխատում էին,  իսկ էդ մեկը ոչ:
Բայց դե չոռը, կարևորը հիմա աշխատումա: Բոլորից շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

Varzor (20.08.2012), Աթեիստ (20.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> խնդիրը պարզվեց, սվիճից էր, բայց միևնույննա առեխծված մնաց, նույն սվիչի նույն պորտերով ուրիշ կոմպեր նորմալ աշխատում էին,  իսկ էդ մեկը ոչ:
> Բայց դե չոռը, կարևորը հիմա աշխատումա: Բոլորից շնորհակալ եմ:


Ուրեման պատճառի փնտրման շրջանակները նվազում են.
1. ցանցային կաբելի ուղիղ/խաչաձև լինելը: Հնարավոր է, որ նախորդ սվիչ+կոմպ զույգը կարողանում էր աշխատել այդ կաբելով, իսկ նոր սվիչի պարագայում տանդեմը քանդվում էր:
2. ցանցային քարտի որոշակի կարգաբերումներ (MTU, link speed և ալն):

Ամեն դեպքում կա հավանականություն, որ խնդիրը կկրկնվի?

----------

keyboard (20.08.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Ուրեման պատճառի փնտրման շրջանակները նվազում են.
> 1. ցանցային կաբելի ուղիղ/խաչաձև լինելը: Հնարավոր է, որ նախորդ սվիչ+կոմպ զույգը կարողանում էր աշխատել այդ կաբելով, իսկ նոր սվիչի պարագայում տանդեմը քանդվում էր:
> 2. ցանցային քարտի որոշակի կարգաբերումներ (MTU, link speed և ալն):
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում կա հավանականություն, որ խնդիրը կկրկնվի?


Կաբելի բոլոր ստանդարտները փորձել եմ, թե ուղիղ թե խաչաձև, սվիչի բոլոր պորտերեվ հանդերձ, այդ կաբելը ուրշ կոմպերի միացնում էր, դրան չէ, ցանցային քարտը փոխել եմ մի քանի հատ, օպերացիոն համակարգը նույնպես:
Չէ, խնդրիը էլ չի կրկնվի, սվիչը 2003-2004 թվի էր, կարողա ուղղակի "հոգնելա" ես էլ նորը դրեցի հիմա խզարումա, նույն կաբելով:

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, խնդրիը էլ չի կրկնվի, սվիչը 2003-2004 թվի էր, կարողա ուղղակի "հոգնելա" ես էլ նորը դրեցի հիմա խզարումա, նույն կաբելով:


Հա, տենց սվիչի ու կոմպի երկարամյա սիրո պատմություն մի անգամ էլ մեր մոտա եղել: Դրանից մի քնաի ամիս հետո սվիչը զոհվեց  :Jpit: 

Բայց թե ինչի էր սվիչի հոնգածությունը հենց էդ կոմպի հետ դրսևորվում` մնաց գաղտնիք և վերագրվեծխ միստիկ ուժերին ու տեխնիկական միջոցների միջև առաջացող վիրտուալ զգացմունքային կապերին  :LOL:

----------

armen9494 (20.08.2012), keyboard (20.08.2012), Lev (20.08.2012), VisTolog (21.08.2012), Աթեիստ (20.08.2012)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Linksys PAP2T - ը պետք է կարգավորել որպես sip ադապտռ: Կա մարդ, որ գաղափար ունի ընդհանրապես սրա մասին:

----------


## Varzor

> Linksys PAP2T - ը պետք է կարգավորել որպես sip ադապտռ: Կա մարդ, որ գաղափար ունի ընդհանրապես սրա մասին:


PM-ով լինկեը ուղարկել եմ:

----------

Ապե Ջան (29.08.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Ժողովուրդ ո՞վ ունի Cisco CCNP սերցեֆիկատ: Հնարավոր ա գործ լինի, ինձ պետք ա իմանամ կա՞ այդպիսի մասնագետ:

----------


## Shah

> Ժողովուրդ ո՞վ ունի Cisco CCNP սերցեֆիկատ: Հնարավոր ա գործ լինի, ինձ պետք ա իմանամ կա՞ այդպիսի մասնագետ:




կա:

----------


## Chilly

Ժող բայլուս, սենց մի հատ հարց, դոմեյնիս ուզում եմ վայվայ ռաութեր միացնեմ, բայց նենց, որ ցանկացած սարքով կարենամ առանց դոմեյն մտնելու ինետ ունենամ: տենց բան ո՞նց անեմ, մի քանի ֆորում նայեցի, էն չէր:

----------


## keyboard

> Ժող բայլուս, սենց մի հատ հարց, դոմեյնիս ուզում եմ վայվայ ռաութեր միացնեմ, բայց նենց, որ ցանկացած սարքով կարենամ առանց դոմեյն մտնելու ինետ ունենամ: տենց բան ո՞նց անեմ, մի քանի ֆորում նայեցի, էն չէր:


Ասեցի, տենց էլ արա, չլի խաբար արա  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (06.11.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող բայլուս, սենց մի հատ հարց, դոմեյնիս ուզում եմ վայվայ ռաութեր միացնեմ, բայց նենց, որ ցանկացած սարքով կարենամ առանց դոմեյն մտնելու ինետ ունենամ: տենց բան ո՞նց անեմ, մի քանի ֆորում նայեցի, էն չէր:


Եթե խոսքը գնում է Մայքրոսոֆթի դոմենի մասին, ապա RADIUS-ով կարող ես անել: Մայքրոսոֆթի RADIUS-ը Domain-ի հետ ինտեգրացվում է:

----------


## Albert1987

ժող linux-ում , կոնկրետ centos , ուզում եմ  tp-link tl-wn722n usb-wireless card install անեմ ու չի ստացվում, ինչ որ մեկը կարողա փորձած լինի ?

----------


## Lev

Drawing1.jpg
ինչպես կարելի՞ ա էս տիպի ցանցում (բաղկացած ա մի քանի workgroup-ներից) ICS  ունեցող համակարգչից (կամ վատագույն դեպքում սերվերից) որոշակի IP-ի կամ IP-ների խմբի համար արգելափակել որոշակի սայթեր մուտք գործելու կամ կոնկրետ սայթերից բացի մնացածը մուտք գործելու հնարավորությունը:

----------


## Varzor

> Drawing1.jpg
> ինչպես կարելի՞ ա էս տիպի ցանցում (բաղկացած ա մի քանի workgroup-ներից) ICS  ունեցող համակարգչից (կամ վատագույն դեպքում սերվերից) որոշակի IP-ի կամ IP-ների խմբի համար արգելափակել որոշակի սայթեր մուտք գործելու կամ կոնկրետ սայթերից բացի մնացածը մուտք գործելու հնարավորությունը:


Ինտերնետի ելք ապահովող համակարգչի վրա (ԻՑՍ-ով) ծրագրային firewall կամ Proxy տեղադրել: Շատ հարմար միջոց է UserGate-ը:

----------

Lev (21.12.2012)

----------


## Lev

> Ինտերնետի ելք ապահովող համակարգչի վրա (ԻՑՍ-ով) ծրագրային firewall կամ Proxy տեղադրել: Շատ հարմար միջոց է UserGate-ը:


մերսի Վարզոր ջան,անպայման կփորձեմ usergate-ը: մի հատ էլ սենց  տարօրինակ (իմ համար) խնդիր կա: Ուզում եմ offer remote assistance-ը աշխատացնեմ, ստեղի գրածով անում անում եմ, XP-ից ու 7-ից սերվերին կպնումն ա, բայց ոչ սերվերն ա 7-ին կամ xp-ին կպնում, ոչ 7-xp, xp-7, xp-xp կամ 7-7 են կպնում: Մտածում եմ երևի ֆայրվոլն ա պատճառը, Access denied ա տալիս: :Think:

----------


## Varzor

> մերսի Վարզոր ջան,անպայման կփորձեմ usergate-ը: մի հատ էլ սենց  տարօրինակ (իմ համար) խնդիր կա: Ուզում եմ offer remote assistance-ը աշխատացնեմ, ստեղի գրածով անում անում եմ, XP-ից ու 7-ից սերվերին կպնումն ա, բայց ոչ սերվերն ա 7-ին կամ xp-ին կպնում, ոչ 7-xp, xp-7, xp-xp կամ 7-7 են կպնում: Մտածում եմ երևի ֆայրվոլն ա պատճառը, Access denied ա տալիս:


Domain-ի մեջ են բոլոր կոմպերը?

----------


## Lev

> Domain-ի մեջ են բոլոր կոմպերը?


չէ մի քանի workgroup-ներով են

----------


## Varzor

> չէ մի քանի workgroup-ներով են


Բայց են քո գրած հղումի մեջ համ մենակ 2003-XP-ի համար էր, համ էլ Domain-ի GPO-ի միջոցով: Մեջբերում.



> This feature requires the computer of the expert user and the computer of the novice user to be members of the same domain or members of trusted domains. Domains are used in corporate networks for security. Domains are typically managed by a network administrator. The Offer Remote Assistance feature is not a practical option for most home-based networks.


Թարգմանու*յ*թուն



> Այս այս ֆունկցիան պահանջում է, որ գել օգտագործողի և խամ օգտագործողի համակարգիչները լինեն նույն դոմեյնի կամ վստահված դոմեյնների անդամներ: Դոմեյնները օգտագործվում են կորպորատից ցանցերում անվտանգության համար: Դոմեյնը սովորաբար կառաբարվում է ցանցի ադմինիստրատորի կողմից: Offer Remote Assistance ֆունկցիան կիրառական չէ տնավարի ցանցերի մեծամասնությունում:


Նույն տիպի ՕՀ-ները իրար տեսնում են, որովհետև ավտորիցազյոն և աուտենտիֆիկացման գործողությունները իրար հետ կատարում են նույնատիպ ֆորմատով, մանավանդ երբ որ նույն օգտագործողի անունով ես կպնում:

----------


## Lev

> Բայց են քո գրած հղումի մեջ համ մենակ 2003-XP-ի համար էր, համ էլ Domain-ի GPO-ի միջոցով: Մեջբերում.
> 
> Թարգմանու*յ*թուն
> 
> 
> Նույն տիպի ՕՀ-ները իրար տեսնում են, որովհետև ավտորիցազյոն և աուտենտիֆիկացման գործողությունները իրար հետ կատարում են նույնատիպ ֆորմատով, մանավանդ երբ որ նույն օգտագործողի անունով ես կպնում:


7-ը մի փոքր ուրիշ ձև էր կարգավորվում, բայց մեկա էլի ըքսես դինայդ էր տալիս  :Jpit:  զարմանալին էլ էն էր որ XP,7-ով 2003-ի հանգիստ կպնում էր, բայց հակառակը չէ: Իսկ ինչ որ ձև կա ռեմոթ էսիստանսի երբեք ժամկետը չվերջացող հրավեր սարքել, ես ինչքան ման էկա ինտերնետում, տենց էլ բան չգտա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ ինչ որ ձև կա ռեմոթ էսիստանսի երբեք ժամկետը չվերջացող հրավեր սարքել, ես ինչքան ման էկա ինտերնետում, տենց էլ բան չգտա


Եթե կա էլ, ապա ես չգիտեմ այդ մասին: Xp-ից թողում է մինչև 99 օր
Իսկ Firewall-ները նայել ես? պիտի RDP-ի պորտը երկու ուղղությամբ էլ բաց լինի:

Իսկ ինչիդ է դա պետք? Միգուց է ուրիշ լուծում լինի?

----------


## Lev

> Եթե կա էլ, ապա ես չգիտեմ այդ մասին: Xp-ից թողում է մինչև 99 օր
> Իսկ Firewall-ները նայել ես? պիտի RDP-ի պորտը երկու ուղղությամբ էլ բաց լինի:
> 
> Իսկ ինչիդ է դա պետք? Միգուց է ուրիշ լուծում լինի?


աշխատանքը հնարավորինս ավտոմատացնելու ու տեղից քիչ վեր կենալու համար  :Jpit:  մի քիչ էլ կարելի ա փորփրել, լինի լինի, չլնի չլնի  :Jpit:  Ամեն դեպքում մերսի Վարզոր ջան:

----------


## Varzor

> աշխատանքը հնարավորինս ավտոմատացնելու ու տեղից քիչ վեր կենալու համար  մի քիչ էլ կարելի ա փորփրել, լինի լինի, չլնի չլնի  Ամեն դեպքում մերսի Վարզոր ջան:


Իսկ ինչի VNC չես ուզում օգտագործես?

----------

Lev (22.12.2012)

----------


## Lev

> Իսկ ինչի VNC չես ուզում օգտագործես?


 :Hands Up:  Ճիշտն ասած լրիվ մոռացել էի էդ ծրագրի մասին ու չգիտես ինչի ուզում էի windows-ի ստանդարտ միջոցներով անեի  :Blush:

----------


## Varzor

> Ճիշտն ասած լրիվ մոռացել էի էդ ծրագրի մասին ու չգիտես ինչի ուզում էի windows-ի ստանդարտ միջոցներով անեի


 :Smile: 
Եղբայր, որնց էլ չլինի, իմ ցանցը ավելի մեծոտա` 500-ից ավելի աշխատակայաններ:
Մենք որպես հիմնակա գործիք դա ենք օգտագործում, մեկ էլ տերմինալների Remote Controll-ը:
Մեկ էլ շատ հարմար գործիք էր Everest Corporate Edition-ը` թույլ էր տալիս ոչ միայն հեռակա սպասարկում անել, այլև մոնիտորինգ կազմակերպել, ծրագրեր անջատել/գործարկել, տեստեր անցկացնել և այլն:

----------

Lev (22.12.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժող. օգնություն ա պետք: Լեփտոպս չեմ կարողանում wireless ինտերնետին միացնել: 

Լեփտոպը HP 550, լարով /DSL?/ նորմալ միանում ա, ուրիշ տեղեր փորձել եմ wireless, հանգիստ միանում ա: Բայց էս ցանցին գրում ա "unable to connect". 

Նույն ցանցին նեթբուկովս հանգիստ միանում եմ: 

Help, please!

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժող. օգնություն ա պետք: Լեփտոպս չեմ կարողանում wireless ինտերնետին միացնել: 
> 
> Լեփտոպը HP 550, լարով /DSL?/ նորմալ միանում ա, ուրիշ տեղեր փորձել եմ wireless, հանգիստ միանում ա: Բայց էս ցանցին գրում ա "unable to connect". 
> 
> Նույն ցանցին նեթբուկովս հանգիստ միանում եմ: 
> 
> Help, please!


Տարօրինակ ա, սենյակի մյուս հատվաԺում՝ մոդեմին ավելի մոտ միանում ա: Տեղափոխում եմ սենյակի մյուս ծեր. կապը աստիճանաբար կորում ա, ոչ թե միագնամից, այլ կամաց-կամաց դանդաղում ու ընդհանրապես կորում: Մինչդեռ սիգնալը մաքսիմում ա, նեթբուկն էլ նույն հատվածում առանց խնդիր միանում ա: Any ideas?

----------


## keyboard

> Տարօրինակ ա, սենյակի մյուս հատվաԺում՝ մոդեմին ավելի մոտ միանում ա: Տեղափոխում եմ սենյակի մյուս ծեր. կապը աստիճանաբար կորում ա, ոչ թե միագնամից, այլ կամաց-կամաց դանդաղում ու ընդհանրապես կորում: Մինչդեռ սիգնալը մաքսիմում ա, նեթբուկն էլ նույն հատվածում առանց խնդիր միանում ա: Any ideas?


Հավանական ա, որ ազդանշանի ուժգնությամ մասին ինֆորմացիան չի թարմացվում նենց, որ չենթադրվի, որ ազդանշանը աստիճանաբար ա նվազում:
Հավանական ա, որ Wireless ադապտերին միացված անտենա կա, որի штекер-ը անջատվել, թուլացել ա, դրա համար նեթբուքը բռնում ա, նոթը չէ:
Հավանական ա, որ մոդեմի կարգավորումների մեջ կանալ ա դրած, որը նոթբուքը չի կարողանում հասկանա:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հավանական ա, որ ազդանշանի ուժգնությամ մասին ինֆորմացիան չի թարմացվում նենց, որ չենթադրվի, որ ազդանշանը աստիճանաբար ա նվազում:
> Հավանական ա, որ Wireless ադապտերին միացված անտենա կա, որի штекер-ը անջատվել, թուլացել ա, դրա համար նեթբուքը բռնում ա, նոթը չէ:
> Հավանական ա, որ մոդեմի կարգավորումների մեջ կանալ ա դրած, որը նոթբուքը չի կարողանում հասկանա:


մի տեսակ ոնց որ նեթբուկի աշխատանքը վրեն ազդի: Նոր հանկարծակի նոթբուկի կապը եկավ, նորմալ աշխատում էր, նեթբուկը դրեցի կոխքը, էջը էլի ժամերով չի բացում:

----------


## keyboard

> մի տեսակ ոնց որ նեթբուկի աշխատանքը վրեն ազդի: Նոր հանկարծակի նոթբուկի կապը եկավ, նորմալ աշխատում էր, նեթբուկը դրեցի կոխքը, էջը էլի ժամերով չի բացում:


Wi-Fi մոդեմիդ մոդելը ի՞նչ ա ու երբ ես առել, երբվանից ա էդ խնդիրը:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Wi-Fi մոդեմիդ մոդելը ի՞նչ ա ու երբ ես առել, երբվանից ա էդ խնդիրը:


http://www.amazon.de/AVM-FRITZ-7330-.../dp/B007FQ38H4

սրանից ա: Ես չեմ առել, էս իմ նոր բնակարանի մոդեմն ա: Ու էլի մարիկ կան նույն մոդեմին կպած, չեմ կարա բզմզեմ:

ամենատարօրինակը էն ա, որ մեկ connections ցուցակից ընդհանրես կորում ա, մեկ էլ հայտնվում 5 անտենա: Էնենց չի որ 1 անտենա լինի, գնա-գա: Բայց հիմնականում չի կպնում կապին, նույնիսկ երբ 5 անտենա է:

ամեն դեպքում երևի նոթբուկի համար կապը թույլ ա, մոտիկ տանում եմ կպնում ա: Բայց խի ա անընդհատ հինգ անտենա ցույց տալիս. հեռավորությունն էլ էտքան մեծ չի:

----------


## keyboard

> http://www.amazon.de/AVM-FRITZ-7330-.../dp/B007FQ38H4
> 
> սրանից ա: Ես չեմ առել, էս իմ նոր բնակարանի մոդեմն ա: Ու էլի մարիկ կան նույն մոդեմին կպած, *չեմ կարա բզմզեմ:*
> 
> ամենատարօրինակը էն ա, որ մեկ connections ցուցակից ընդհանրես կորում ա, մեկ էլ հայտնվում 5 անտենա: Էնենց չի որ 1 անտենա լինի, գնա-գա: Բայց հիմնականում չի կպնում կապին, նույնիսկ երբ 5 անտենա է:
> 
> ամեն դեպքում երևի նոթբուկի համար կապը թույլ ա, մոտիկ տանում եմ կպնում ա: Բայց խի ա անընդհատ հինգ անտենա ցույց տալիս. հեռավորությունն էլ էտքան մեծ չի:


ուրեմ հարցը համարենք սպառված:  :Wink:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ուրեմ հարցը համարենք սպառված:


մերսի ամեն դեպքում  :Smile:

----------


## Chilly

Ժող մի հատ սենց խնդրի առաջ եմ կանգնել հետաքրքիր. կա առաջադրանք իմ դոմեյնում գտնվող կոմպերից մեկում բացել share եղած ֆոլդեր, բայց որ էդ կոմպի տերը ամեն անգամ երբ մեկը փորձում ա մտնել էդ պապկա, տեսնի տեղեկացման ձևով ու ամեն անգամ թույլ տա կամ թույլ չտա մտնել: Ո՞նց անեմ սենց, գաղափար նյետու... Մոտս Windows Server 2008 r2 ա, պատս էլ ISA Սերվեր:

----------


## Միքո

> Ժող մի հատ սենց խնդրի առաջ եմ կանգնել հետաքրքիր. կա առաջադրանք իմ դոմեյնում գտնվող կոմպերից մեկում բացել share եղած ֆոլդեր, բայց որ էդ կոմպի տերը ամեն անգամ երբ մեկը փորձում ա մտնել էդ պապկա, տեսնի տեղեկացման ձևով ու ամեն անգամ թույլ տա կամ թույլ չտա մտնել: Ո՞նց անեմ սենց, գաղափար նյետու... Մոտս Windows Server 2008 r2 ա, պատս էլ ISA Սերվեր:


կարաս ուղակի մի հատ կլիենտի մոտ KillWatcher դնես, ցույցա տալիս, ովա մտել, ու կարաս հանես իրան, բայց չեմ հիշում հնարավորություն կա ip բլոկ անելու թե չէ

----------

Chilly (07.02.2013)

----------


## Chilly

> կարաս ուղակի մի հատ կլիենտի մոտ KillWatcher դնես, ցույցա տալիս, ովա մտել, ու կարաս հանես իրան, բայց չեմ հիշում հնարավորություն կա ip բլոկ անելու թե չէ


չէ էդ չի լինում, որտև հա, էդ պահին հանում ա, բայց նա նորից կարա մտնի նայի, կամ եթե էս կլիենտս չի ուզում որ իրա մոտ մտնեն, բայց էդ պահին մոտը չի որ քիք անի... ահագին բարդացնում ա իրա գործը ոբշմ, բայց լուծում ա ամեն դեպքում, մերսի...

----------


## Միքո

> չէ էդ չի լինում, որտև հա, էդ պահին հանում ա, բայց նա նորից կարա մտնի նայի, կամ եթե էս կլիենտս չի ուզում որ իրա մոտ մտնեն, բայց էդ պահին մոտը չի որ քիք անի... ահագին բարդացնում ա իրա գործը ոբշմ, բայց լուծում ա ամեն դեպքում, մերսի...


կարողա նոր վերսիաների մեջ ավելի շատ օպցիաների լինեն

----------


## Chilly

> կարողա նոր վերսիաների մեջ ավելի շատ օպցիաների լինեն


.

ամենանոր վերսիան 2004 թվի ա... էդ տիպի ծրագրեր էլի կան, նայել եմ, օրինակ՝ ShareAlarmPro, բայց մեկա իմ ուզածն ինձ չեն տալիս...

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող մի հատ սենց խնդրի առաջ եմ կանգնել հետաքրքիր. կա առաջադրանք իմ դոմեյնում գտնվող կոմպերից մեկում բացել share եղած ֆոլդեր, բայց որ էդ կոմպի տերը ամեն անգամ երբ մեկը փորձում ա մտնել էդ պապկա, տեսնի տեղեկացման ձևով ու ամեն անգամ թույլ տա կամ թույլ չտա մտնել: Ո՞նց անեմ սենց, գաղափար նյետու... Մոտս Windows Server 2008 r2 ա, պատս էլ ISA Սերվեր:


Դե պատը դժվար թե տեղ օգնի` քեզ ինտերակտիվ գործիքա պետք:
ՄԻ հատ ծրագիր կար JeticoFirewall. Կոպիտ վրա իչն գործողություն անում էիր հարցնում էր` թողեմ, թե չէ: Բայց ֆոլդերների հետ կապված չեմ փորձել:
Տենց ֆունկցիենար մեկ էլ ունենում են հեռակա սպասարկման ծրագրերը` հաստատումով թողեն կպնել, թե ոչ (TewmViewer, VNC, Everest):

Մի հատ էլ "չերեզ Աշտարակ Մոսկվա" տարբերակ ասեմ: Եթե էդ կոմպի վրա Win7 ա, ապա կարող ես վրան դնել VirtualPC ոի իրան դոստուպ տաս RDP-ի (Domain-ով ընենց ես անում, որ մենակ մի հատ պապկա տենան) ու ամեն կպնողի համար հարցնելուա թողեմ կպնի, թե չէ:

----------


## Chilly

> Դե պատը դժվար թե տեղ օգնի` քեզ ինտերակտիվ գործիքա պետք:
> ՄԻ հատ ծրագիր կար JeticoFirewall. Կոպիտ վրա իչն գործողություն անում էիր հարցնում էր` թողեմ, թե չէ: Բայց ֆոլդերների հետ կապված չեմ փորձել:
> Տենց ֆունկցիենար մեկ էլ ունենում են հեռակա սպասարկման ծրագրերը` հաստատումով թողեն կպնել, թե ոչ (TewmViewer, VNC, Everest):
> 
> Մի հատ էլ "չերեզ Աշտարակ Մոսկվա" տարբերակ ասեմ: Եթե էդ կոմպի վրա Win7 ա, ապա կարող ես վրան դնել VirtualPC ոի իրան դոստուպ տաս RDP-ի (Domain-ով ընենց ես անում, որ մենակ մի հատ պապկա տենան) ու ամեն կպնողի համար հարցնելուա թողեմ կպնի, թե չէ:


_KillWatcher դրեցի վերջը, ասցի սրանով բավարարվի :Դ_

----------

Varzor (14.02.2013), Աթեիստ (10.02.2013)

----------


## saribek

1. tplink td-w8901g 54mbps wireless adsl2+ modem router
 2. static IP , 192.168.12.25 

 ինչպես կարգավորեմ 1 կետւմ նշված սարքը, որ 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.15 ip-ներով մտնեն ինտերնետ

----------


## Վահե-91

ունեմ երկու հատ ինտերնետ պրովայդեր (բիլայն և յուքոմ): Ուզում եմ երկուսի ինտերնետը միաժամանակ օգտագործել, իսկ եթե մեկը չլինի, օգտագործվի մյուսը: Ի՞նչպես կարելի ա դա իրագործել, առանց համակարգիչը սերվեր դարձնելու:Կա՞ն ռոուտերանման սարքեր, որ տենց բան են անում  :Think:

----------


## Shah

> ունեմ երկու հատ ինտերնետ պրովայդեր (բիլայն և յուքոմ): Ուզում եմ երկուսի ինտերնետը միաժամանակ օգտագործել, իսկ եթե մեկը չլինի, օգտագործվի մյուսը: Ի՞նչպես կարելի ա դա իրագործել, առանց համակարգիչը սերվեր դարձնելու:Կա՞ն ռոուտերանման սարքեր, որ տենց բան են անում


TP-Link TL-R480T+

----------

Վահե-91 (11.02.2013)

----------


## saribek

tplink td-w8901g ինչ որ մեկը օգտագործում է?

----------


## Վահե-91

> tplink td-w8901g ինչ որ մեկը օգտագործում է?


ես մի հատ վառել եմ դրանից  :Smile:

----------


## saribek

եթե ունեմ կաբելային(UTP) ինտերնետ, ինձ static IP են տվել օր. 192.168.101.25, ինչպես կարգավորեմ  tplink td-w8901g սարքը, որ 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.15 ip-ներով մտնեն ինտերնետ, թե այս մոդելը այդ հնարավորությունը չունի, խնդրում եմ օգնել

----------


## keyboard

> tplink td-w8901g ինչ որ մեկը օգտագործում է?


Ես էլ մի քանի օր առաջ մի հատ հանեցի, տվեցի մի  շատ հեռու տեղ պահեն, որ էլ չգտնենք  :Smile: 




> եթե ունեմ կաբելային(UTP) ինտերնետ, ինձ static IP են տվել օր. 192.168.101.25, ինչպես կարգավորեմ  tplink td-w8901g սարքը, որ 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.15 ip-ներով մտնեն ինտերնետ, թե այս մոդելը այդ հնարավորությունը չունի, խնդրում եմ օգնել


Էդ մոդելը որպես առանձին ռոութեր չի աշխատում, քանզի այսպեսասած NAT-ն ու ռոութինգը նախատեսված ա ADSL-ի համար, դժվար քեզ հաջողվի սրանով նման բան անել:
Քեզ պետք ա ուրիշ մոդել, որ 192.168.1.x -ը  192.168.101.x-ով կարողանա դուրս գալ ինետ:

----------


## Վահե-91

> եթե ունեմ կաբելային(UTP) ինտերնետ, ինձ static IP են տվել օր. 192.168.101.25, ինչպես կարգավորեմ  tplink td-w8901g սարքը, որ 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.15 ip-ներով մտնեն ինտերնետ, թե այս մոդելը այդ հնարավորությունը չունի, խնդրում եմ օգնել


tplink td-w8901g-ը զուտ ADSL ռոուտեր ա ու հնարավորություն չունի lan պորտերից մեկը wan սարքելու ու ռոութ անելու  :Sulel:

----------

keyboard (12.02.2013)

----------


## saribek

իսկ add route միջոցով կարող է հնարավոր լինի, թե ես սխալվում ում եմ?

----------


## saribek

tplink td-w8901g հնարավոր է прошивкa անել որ մի lan-ը դառնա wan

----------


## Varzor

> tplink td-w8901g հնարավոր է прошивкa անել որ մի lan-ը դառնա wan


Ստանդարտ պրաշիվկեքով՝ ոչ: Եթե ինչ-որ օրիգինալ պրաշիվկի զբորկա գտնես՝ միգուցե, որովհետև տեխնիկական տեսանկյունից դա հնարավոր է:

----------


## VisTolog

Ուզում եմ տունը վայ ֆայ ցրեմ, ունենալու եմ Բիլայնի ZXV10 W300 ADSL Wifi ապահովող մոդեմը ու ինտերնետի կաբելը: Հնարավո՞րա սրանով ինետ մուտք ունենալ:

----------


## Hda

> Ուզում եմ տունը վայ ֆայ ցրեմ, ունենալու եմ Բիլայնի ZXV10 W300 ADSL Wifi ապահովող մոդեմը ու ինտերնետի կաբելը: Հնարավո՞րա սրանով ինետ մուտք ունենալ:


Վիստ, թարգմանե՞մ ասածդ
-ունեմ ինտերնետ ոչ Բիայն
-կարող ե՞մ  Բիլայնի ZXV10 W300 ADSL Wifi միջոցով տունը վայ ֆայ ցրեմ ինտերնետս  :Smile: 
Իմ իմանալով չէ, չնայած եթե չեմ սխալվում Աթեիստն էր ասում որ Բիլայնի մոդելների մեջ նման հնարավորություն թույլատրող կա:
Սպասենք իր արձագանքին

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Ուզում եմ տունը վայ ֆայ ցրեմ, ունենալու եմ Բիլայնի ZXV10 W300 ADSL Wifi ապահովող մոդեմը ու ինտերնետի կաբելը: Հնարավո՞րա սրանով ինետ մուտք ունենալ:


Ստանդարտ պռաշիվկով չէս կարա  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ուզում եմ տունը վայ ֆայ ցրեմ, ունենալու եմ Բիլայնի ZXV10 W300 ADSL Wifi ապահովող մոդեմը ու ինտերնետի կաբելը: Հնարավո՞րա սրանով ինետ մուտք ունենալ:


Հաստատ հա: Ինքը միանգամից կարա աշխատել որպես սվիտչ, եթե որպես սվիտչ չի և ԱՅՓԻ մոդեմից ես ստանալու ապա առաջին պորտը դարձնում ես ՎԱՆ պորտ ու մնացած երեք պորտն ու վայֆայը ներսի համար են աշխատում:

----------

VisTolog (26.02.2013), Աթեիստ (25.02.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նույն բիլայնի Tp-link-երը սենց բան չեն անում։

----------

Artgeo (26.02.2013), Hda (25.02.2013), keyboard (26.02.2013), VisTolog (26.02.2013)

----------


## Hda

> Նույն բիլայնի Tp-link-երը սենց բան չեն անում։


ասում էի չէ՞  :Hands Up:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2013)

----------


## Bruno

> Նույն բիլայնի Tp-link-երը սենց բան չեն անում։


D-Link DSL-2640U էլ ունի էդ հնարավորությունը:

----------

keyboard (26.02.2013), Աթեիստ (26.02.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Նույն բիլայնի Tp-link-երը սենց բան չեն անում։


Արտ, իմ մոտ ինչքան փորձել եմ չի պահել, էլի դրվում էր ADSL, բայց պրաշիվկից հետո եղավ:
Ես էլ գիտեի սաղ տենց ա  :Sad:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.02.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ, իմ մոտ ինչքան փորձել եմ չի պահել, էլի դրվում էր ADSL, բայց պրաշիվկից հետո եղավ:
> Ես էլ գիտեի սաղ տենց ա


Էս չինացին քրոմի հետ չունի, կարծեմ օպերա ու մոզիլա էլ չի սիրում: Ինտերնետ էսպլորերով փորձի  :Wink:

----------

keyboard (26.02.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս չինացին քրոմի հետ չունի, կարծեմ օպերա ու մոզիլա էլ չի սիրում: Ինտերնետ էսպլորերով փորձի


Օպերայիս բան չասեք, ես իրանով եմ արել։

----------

keyboard (26.02.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Օպերայիս բան չասեք, ես իրանով եմ արել։


Ես, բոլորով էլ արել էի, բայց իմ մոտ խնդիրը ռաուտերի մեջ էր, ինձ միշտ թվում էր, որ ձևի համարա դրած էդ, պտի անպայման պրաշիվկա անես, որ կարգավորվի:
Բայց փաստորեն, լավ էլ աշխատում ա:

----------


## Bruno

Տղերք, հնարավո՞ր ա բիլայնի մոդեմների վրա DDNS կարգավորել, թ՞է որ 80 պորտը փակած ա չի աշխատի:
Մեկել, ոնց հասկացա բիլայնն ա չ՞է դրսից դեպի մոդեմ պինգերը փակել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Տղերք, հնարավո՞ր ա բիլայնի մոդեմների վրա DDNS կարգավորել, թ՞է որ 80 պորտը փակած ա չի աշխատի:
> Մեկել, ոնց հասկացա բիլայնն ա չ՞է դրսից դեպի մոդեմ պինգերը փակել:


Բիլայնը ոչ մի պորտ, ոչ մի պրոտոկոլ չի փակում։ 
DDNS հնարավոր է, բայց... ԶՏԵ 300-ի վրա այն չի աշխատում կամ ավելի ճիշտ, սխալ է աշխատում։ Նոր ԱՅՓԻ ստանալու դեպքում պիտի ուղղարկի ԱՅՓԻն, իսկ ինքը շատ ավելի հաճախ է ուղղարկում, ինչի արդյունքում DDNS-ը բլոկ է անում քո հաշիվը։ Մնացածները խնդիր չունեն, նորմալ աշխատում են։

Դրսից պինգի բացակայությունը մոդեմի կարգավորումներից է։ Հիմնականում ֆաերվոլի կամ անվտանգության կարգավորումների։ Մոդեմի մոդել եթե ասես, հստակ տեղը ցույց կտամ։

----------

Bruno (26.02.2013), keyboard (26.02.2013), Աթեիստ (26.02.2013)

----------


## Bruno

> Դրսից պինգի բացակայությունը մոդեմի կարգավորումներից է։ Հիմնականում ֆաերվոլի կամ անվտանգության կարգավորումների։ Մոդեմի մոդել եթե ասես, հստակ տեղը ցույց կտամ։


D-Link DSL-2640U






> Բիլայնը ոչ մի պորտ, ոչ մի պրոտոկոլ չի փակում։ 
> DDNS հնարավոր է, բայց... ԶՏԵ 300-ի վրա այն չի աշխատում կամ ավելի ճիշտ, սխալ է աշխատում։ Նոր ԱՅՓԻ ստանալու դեպքում պիտի ուղղարկի ԱՅՓԻն, իսկ ինքը շատ ավելի հաճախ է ուղղարկում, ինչի արդյունքում DDNS-ը բլոկ է անում քո հաշիվը։ Մնացածները խնդիր չունեն, նորմալ աշխատում են։


Բայց ոնց որ ճիշտ ես ասում:  :Smile: 
Նոր սկան արեցի ցանցը, երևի մենակ իմ ուզած այպին չի երևում:
ԻԳՄՊ-ն միացրած պիտի պինգը չգնա՞ր:

----------


## Artgeo

> D-Link DSL-2640U
> 
> Բայց ոնց որ ճիշտ ես ասում: 
> Նոր սկան արեցի ցանցը, երևի մենակ իմ ուզած այպին չի երևում:
> ԻԳՄՊ-ն միացրած պիտի պինգը չգնա՞ր:


Էս մոդեմների կարգավորումները նենց ա խճճած, որ մի քանի ժամ ուսումնասիրել եմ։ Կոնկրետ պինգի հետ կապված հստակ չեմ հիշում, պիտի նայեմ։
Կարող եմ ասել, պորտ ֆորվարդի տեղը Межсетевой экран > Виртуальный сервер. Եթե ասենք մոդեմիդ վեբ ինտերֆեյսն ես ուզում դրսից բացել, պորտ ֆորվարդ ես անում 80 պորտը հենց քո մոդեմի այփիի վրա 192.168.1.1 լռելյան արժեքը։

IGMP-ն մի քիչ ուրիշ բան է անում

----------

Bruno (26.02.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Փորձի Сетевой экран հանել քո դրած նկարի մեջի էջում, պահպանիր ու վերամիացիր, փորձի։

----------

Bruno (26.02.2013)

----------


## Bruno

Հիմա կարողանում եմ մոդեմի վեբի մեջ մտնեմ 8080 պորտով, ոնց որ հենց լռելյայն էդպես էր: Փորձել եմ վեբը 80-ի վրա դնել, չի մտել:
Ասեմ նաև վիրտուալ սերվեր եմ սարքել ու դրսից կարողանում եմ մտնել նաև ԴՎՌ-ի մեջ:

Մոդեմը գտնվում ա Դիլիջանում ու հիմա չեմ ուզում որևէ նաստրոյկի ձեռք տալ, թէ չէ այպին կպոխվի ու էլ չեմ կարա մտնեմ մեջը:




> Փորձի Сетевой экран հանել քո դրած նկարի մեջի էջում, պահպանիր ու վերամիացիր, փորձի։


Որ իմանամ վերամիացումից հետո (հեռախոսի համարը ասեմ)  կարաս այպին ասես, կփորձեմ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հիմա կարողանում եմ մոդեմի վեբի մեջ մտնեմ 8080 պորտով, ոնց որ հենց լռելյայն էդպես էր: Փորձել եմ վեբը 80-ի վրա դնել, չի մտել:
> Ասեմ նաև վիրտուալ սերվեր եմ սարքել ու դրսից կարողանում եմ մտնել նաև ԴՎՌ-ի մեջ:
> 
> Մոդեմը գտնվում ա Դիլիջանում ու հիմա չեմ ուզում որևէ նաստրոյկի ձեռք տալ, թէ չէ այպին կպոխվի ու էլ չեմ կարա մտնեմ մեջը:
> 
> Որ իմանամ վերամիացումից հետո (հեռախոսի համարը ասեմ)  կարաս այպին ասես, կփորձեմ:


ԴինԴՆՍ կարգավորի մեջը, ԱՅՓԻն միշտ կիմանաս։ 

Հա, դու ուրիշ տեղով ես կարգավորել։ Ես էդ տարբերակով ինչ արի-չարի՝ չաշխատեց։ Կամ էլ 8080-նն ես տվել։ Իրականում, վերևում գրված տարբերակով, որ պորտն ուզենաս, կարող ես վերահասցեավորել 80 պորտին մոդեմի ու էդ տարբերակով աշխատացնես։

----------

Bruno (26.02.2013)

----------


## Bruno

> ԴինԴՆՍ կարգավորի մեջը, ԱՅՓԻն միշտ կիմանաս։


ԴԻՆԴՆՍ-ը չեմ կարողանում ոչ մի ձև աշխատացնեմ:




> Հա, դու ուրիշ տեղով ես կարգավորել։ Ես էդ տարբերակով ինչ արի-չարի՝ չաշխատեց։ Կամ էլ 8080-նն ես տվել։ Իրականում, վերևում գրված տարբերակով, որ պորտն ուզենաս, կարող ես վերահասցեավորել 80 պորտին մոդեմի ու էդ տարբերակով աշխատացնես։


Իրականում ինձ 80 պորտը չի հետաքրքրում, բայց ասում են եթե 80 պորտը փակ լինի, ապա ԴԻՆԴՆՍ-ը չի աշխատի:

----------


## Bruno

Ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարող անվճար Դինդնս կարգավորել, քանի որ մոդեմի կարգավորումներում առաջարկում ա միայն dyndns.com-ի, dlinkddns.com-ի ու tzo ddns-ի ծառայությունները, որոնք վճարովի են:  :Sad: 

Մի խոսքով ամենաճիշտը ստատիկ այպի վերցնելն ա:

----------

Varzor (13.03.2013), Աթեիստ (26.02.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարող անվճար Դինդնս կարգավորել, քանի որ մոդեմի կարգավորումներում առաջարկում ա միայն dyndns.com-ի, dlinkddns.com-ի ու tzo ddns-ի ծառայությունները, որոնք վճարովի են: 
> 
> Մի խոսքով ամենաճիշտը ստատիկ այպի վերցնելն ա:


ԴինԴՆՍ ը մասամբ ա վճարովի։ Երկու հոսթի ԱՅՓԻ ծառայությունն անվճար է։

80 պորտը ինձ մոտ փակ ա։ Լրիվ ուրիշ պորտի վրա եմ աշխատացնում, նորմալ աշխատում ա։

----------

Bruno (26.02.2013)

----------


## Bruno

> ԴինԴՆՍ ը մասամբ ա վճարովի։ Երկու հոսթի ԱՅՓԻ ծառայությունն անվճար է։


Այ այստեղ խնդրում եմ մի քիչ մանրամասն էլի:
Ինձ մոտ ոչ մի ձև չստացվեց անվճար հոստ գրանցել:
Եթե դժվար չի նկարներով կբացատրես ?




> 80 պորտը ինձ մոտ փակ ա։ Լրիվ ուրիշ պորտի վրա եմ աշխատացնում, նորմալ աշխատում ա։


Ստեղ էլ էլի չեմ հասկանում ոնց կարելի ա ուրիշ պորտով աշխատացնել:

Ի դեպ, ֆայրվոլը անջատելուց հետո, վեբը ինքն իրան ընկավ 80 պորտի վրա: Պինգն էլ սկսեց աշխատել:  :Hands Up:

----------


## HardRock

ժող. սենց հարց. կա նոտբուք, որը օգտագործվումա աշխատանքի վայրում և տանը: Աշխատանքի վայրում միանումա ցանցին ու ստանում ինտեռնետ, IP- ա դրած, բնականաբար տանը այդ այդ IP խանգարումա, հիշում եմ, որ ծրագիր պետքա լինի перключка-ի, կասե՞ք անունը:

----------


## Artgeo

> ժող. սենց հարց. կա նոտբուք, որը օգտագործվումա աշխատանքի վայրում և տանը: Աշխատանքի վայրում միանումա ցանցին ու ստանում ինտեռնետ, IP- ա դրած, բնականաբար տանը այդ այդ IP խանգարումա, հիշում եմ, որ ծրագիր պետքա լինի перключка-ի, կասե՞ք անունը:


Լանին որ երկու ԱՅՓԻ տաս, չի՞ աշխատի

----------


## Artgeo

> Այ այստեղ խնդրում եմ մի քիչ մանրամասն էլի:
> Ինձ մոտ ոչ մի ձև չստացվեց անվճար հոստ գրանցել:
> Եթե դժվար չի նկարներով կբացատրես ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ստեղ էլ էլի չեմ հասկանում ոնց կարելի ա ուրիշ պորտով աշխատացնել:
> 
> Ի դեպ, ֆայրվոլը անջատելուց հետո, վեբը ինքն իրան ընկավ 80 պորտի վրա: Պինգն էլ սկսեց աշխատել:


Ի՞նչ նկար ես ուզում  :Shok:

----------


## Bruno

> Ի՞նչ նկար ես ուզում


Ես գրել էի, որ ԴԻՆԴՆՍ-ը չեմ կարողանում ոչ մի ձև աշխատացնեմ, քանի որ այն վճարովի ա:

Դու գրել էիր




> ԴինԴՆՍ ը մասամբ ա վճարովի։ Երկու հոսթի ԱՅՓԻ ծառայությունն անվճար է։


Իսկ ես




> Այ այստեղ խնդրում եմ մի քիչ մանրամասն էլի:
> Ինձ մոտ ոչ մի ձև չստացվեց անվճար հոստ գրանցել:
> Եթե դժվար չի նկարներով կբացատրես ?


Պարզապես խնդրել էի *Դինդնսի անվճար երկու հոսթի ԱՅՓԻ ծառայության* գրանցնելը բացատրես: Ու քանի որ ես Դինդնսի կայքում այդպիսի բան չեի գտել, խնդրել էի նկարով բացատրես:

Ասեմ, որ էլ պետք չի, ինքս պարզեցի, որ անվճար ծառայություն չկա: Տալիս է փորձնական օգտագործելու հնարավորություն 14 օրով, բայց դրա համար պետք է ներկայացնել վիզա քարտի իրական տվյալներ:

----------


## keyboard

> ժող. սենց հարց. կա նոտբուք, որը օգտագործվումա աշխատանքի վայրում և տանը: Աշխատանքի վայրում միանումա ցանցին ու ստանում ինտեռնետ, IP- ա դրած, բնականաբար տանը այդ այդ IP խանգարումա, հիշում եմ, որ ծրագիր պետքա լինի перключка-ի, կասե՞ք անունը:


Netesman ծրագիրն ա մի քանի պրոֆիլ ես ստեղծում համ լանի համ վլանի համար ու փոխում ես ուզածդ ժամանակ:
Ես օգտագործում եմ շատ հարմար ա:

----------

HardRock (12.03.2013), Աթեիստ (12.03.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Netesman ծրագիրն ա մի քանի պրոֆիլ ես ստեղծում համ լանի համ վլանի համար ու փոխում ես ուզածդ ժամանակ:
> Ես օգտագործում եմ շատ հարմար ա:


Netsetman երևի նկատի ունեիր  :Xeloq:

----------

HardRock (12.03.2013), keyboard (12.03.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Պարզապես խնդրել էի *Դինդնսի անվճար երկու հոսթի ԱՅՓԻ ծառայության* գրանցնելը բացատրես: Ու քանի որ ես Դինդնսի կայքում այդպիսի բան չեի գտել, խնդրել էի նկարով բացատրես:
> 
> Ասեմ, որ էլ պետք չի, ինքս պարզեցի, որ անվճար ծառայություն չկա: Տալիս է փորձնական օգտագործելու հնարավորություն 14 օրով, բայց դրա համար պետք է ներկայացնել վիզա քարտի իրական տվյալներ:


ինձ թվաց մոդեմի էջի նկարներն ես ուզում, երկու հոսթ անվճար ա տալիս Դին.քոմը, հիմա էլ օգտագործում եմ
dyn.jpg

----------


## Bruno

Բա ո՞նց ա, որ ես սեղմում եմ Add Hostname, այսպիսի էջ է բերում:

DNS.jpg

----------


## Artgeo

> Բա ո՞նց ա, որ ես սեղմում եմ Add Hostname, այսպիսի էջ է բերում:
> 
> DNS.jpg


դա է՞ս հասցեում ա
https://account.dyn.com/dns/dyndns/

http://dyn.com/dns/free-vs-vip/

----------


## Bruno

> դա է՞ս հասցեում ա
> https://account.dyn.com/dns/dyndns/
> 
> http://dyn.com/dns/free-vs-vip/


Ու ի՞նչ ա նշանակում էս հղումները:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ու ի՞նչ ա նշանակում էս հղումները:


Էդ առաջին հղումում եմ ավելացրել, իսկ երկրորդը անվճարի ու պրեմիումի մասին ա: 

Աքքաունթ ստեղծե՞մ քո համար, թեման փակվի  :Smile:

----------

matlev (13.03.2013)

----------


## Bruno

> Էդ առաջին հղումում եմ ավելացրել, իսկ երկրորդը անվճարի ու պրեմիումի մասին ա: 
> 
> Աքքաունթ ստեղծե՞մ քո համար, թեման փակվի


Պետք չի, լավ ա:  :Stop:

----------


## HardRock

Ժող, ուրեմն ունեմ ցանց 10-12 կոմպ, տված IP-ով, հայ-լայն ինտեռնետը միանումա <սեռվեր> կոչված կոմպին windows xp-ով ու բաժանում ինտեռնետ: Հիմա ինտեռնետը փոխինք UCOM ու նաեւ առանք մի ռոուտեր որպիսի սեռվեռը մեջտեղից դուրս գա: UCOM-ից ասեցին որ դինամիկ IP տամ կոմպին որ ինտեռնետ լինի, բայց էդ դեպքում էլ ցանցսա կորում: Մի խոսքով չգիտեմ ոնց պետքա անել, ոնց նաստրոյկա անել ռոուտերը և կոմպերը: Խնդրում եմ օգնեք:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ժող, ուրեմն ունեմ ցանց 10-12 կոմպ, տված IP-ով, հայ-լայն ինտեռնետը միանումա <սեռվեր> կոչված կոմպին windows xp-ով ու բաժանում ինտեռնետ: Հիմա ինտեռնետը փոխինք UCOM ու նաեւ առանք մի ռոուտեր որպիսի սեռվեռը մեջտեղից դուրս գա: UCOM-ից ասեցին որ դինամիկ IP տամ կոմպին որ ինտեռնետ լինի, բայց էդ դեպքում էլ ցանցսա կորում: Մի խոսքով չգիտեմ ոնց պետքա անել, ոնց նաստրոյկա անել ռոուտերը և կոմպերը: Խնդրում եմ օգնեք:


ռոութերի dhcp-ն անջատում ես ու ռոութերը դնում ես bridge ռեժիմի վրա  :Ok:

----------


## HardRock

Ու տենց ցանցի IP-ները պետք չի լինի հանե՞լ: Պարզվեց դինամիկ IP-ներով էլ ցանցիս շերինգ պապկան երևումա, այսինքն համ ինտեռնետ համ ցանց բայց որնա ավելի ճիշտ, դինամիկ IP-ներով ցանցը նոռմալա լինո՞ւմ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ռոութերի dhcp-ն անջատում ես ու ռոութերը դնում ես bridge ռեժիմի վրա


Վահե ջան ռոութռի տեսակը կարևոր է:

Նայած թե ինչ ռոթեռ է: Եթե օրինակ TP-LINK TL-WR741ND մոդելն է, այդ դեպքում պիտի միայն wan պոռտը ընդունի Յուքոմի ինտերնետրը ու 4լան պորտերը բաժանեն լոկալ IP հասցեներ, էդ դեպքում ավելացնում ևս մեկ 8 պրոտ սվիչ, որպեսզի միացնես ռոութեռի լան պորին, որ բոլոր 12 համակարգիչնեչդ միացված լինեն ցանցին

http://www.tp-linkru.com/products/de...del=TL-WR741ND
http://www.tp-linkru.com/products/de...del=TL-SF1008D

----------

Աթեիստ (26.04.2013)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ու տենց ցանցի IP-ները պետք չի լինի հանե՞լ: Պարզվեց դինամիկ IP-ներով էլ ցանցիս շերինգ պապկան երևումա, այսինքն համ ինտեռնետ համ ցանց բայց որնա ավելի ճիշտ, դինամիկ IP-ներով ցանցը նոռմալա լինո՞ւմ:


*HardRock* - ջան էականը ենա, որ ոք IP-իները լինեն նույն ենթացանցի մեջ, որպեսզի դու կարողանաս մուտք գործել քո ցանկացած մեքենան… օրինակ 192.168.10.1-192.168.10.13 - ը,  եթե չլինեն նույն ենթացանցում, ապա այդ դեպքում պետք կլինի ռոտինգ, որը ավելի է բարդացնում ու քեզ պետք չի:

----------


## HardRock

Ռութեռը Canyon, ես չեմ առել  :Smile:  լավը չի հա ոնց որ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռութեռը Canyon, ես չեմ առել  լավը չի հա ոնց որ:


Կոնկրետ մոդելը գրի տեսնեմ ինչա:

----------


## HardRock

Canyon CNP-WF514N1A

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Canyon CNP-WF514N1A


Այո, ինչպես և նշել էի 1պորտ wan է, 4պորտ լան… Այդ դեպքում կարգավորում էս իմ ասած ձևով:

----------


## HardRock

հա: Ուրեմն կա Յուքոմի մոդեմը, կա Canyon CNP-WF514N1A ռոութերը և կա 24 պորտանի Դ-լինկ սվիչ: Յուքոմի մոդեմից դինամիկ IP ինտեռնետը տանում եմ ռոութերի wan պորտ, ռոութերի լանից տանում սվիչ: Կներես մնացածը մի հատ էլ գրի, IP-ները հանում եմ թե ոնց, ու մեկել ռոութեռում dhcp-ն անջատում եմ ու ռոութերը դնում ես bridge ռեժիմի վրա՞: Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ, եթե խելքի բերեմ շատ լավ կլինի :

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ու տենց ցանցի IP-ները պետք չի լինի հանե՞լ: Պարզվեց դինամիկ IP-ներով էլ ցանցիս շերինգ պապկան երևումա, այսինքն համ ինտեռնետ համ ցանց բայց որնա ավելի ճիշտ, դինամիկ IP-ներով ցանցը նոռմալա լինո՞ւմ:


Պետք ա հանես ձեռքով դրածդ ip-ները: Պետք ա անջատես canyon-իդ DHCP-ն, դնես bridge-ի վրա, որպեսզի կոմպերը ստանան ip-ները հենց յուքոմի մոդեմից:

Հ.Գ.  DHCP-ով ստացած ip-ներով էլ ա ցանցը նորմալ աշխատում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վահե ջան, շատ սխալ խորհուրդներ էս տալիս, որտև 
1. յուքոմը 12 հատ IP չի տա
2. հեչ պետք չի որ սաղ ցանցի կոմպերը ստանան ռեալ IP;
3. Ինչ որ պետք ա անել Ապե Ջանը շատ ճիշտ բացատրեց

Յուքոմը մտնում ա WAN պորտ, լանից հելնում, միանում ա սվիչին ու պրծ։ Ոչ կոմպերի եղած IP-ներն են փոխվում, ոչ DHCP-ին ա ձեռ տալիս։ Ամեն ինչ աշխատում ա։

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վահե ջան, շատ սխալ խորհուրդներ էս տալիս, որտև 
> 1. յուքոմը 12 հատ IP չի տա
> 2. հեչ պետք չի որ սաղ ցանցի կոմպերը ստանան ռեալ IP;
> 3. Ինչ որ պետք ա անել Ապե Ջանը շատ ճիշտ բացատրեց


1. Յուքոմի մոդեմը տեղով 4 պորտանի ռոութեր ա, ip-ները ռոութերն ա տալու, ոչ թե յուքոմը  :Shok: 
Բացի դրանից, եթե ինքը ուզում ա էտ քանյոնը միացնի, ուրեմն Wi-Fi էլ ա պեպք, թե չէ խի միանգամից մոդեմը սվիտչին չէ՞ր միացնում  :Think: 




> Յուքոմը մտնում ա WAN պորտ, լանից հելնում, միանում ա սվիչին ու պրծ։ Ոչ կոմպերի եղած IP-ներն են փոխվում, ոչ DHCP-ին ա ձեռ տալիս։ Ամեն ինչ աշխատում ա։


Բնականաբար իմ ասած դեպքում էլ պետք ա յուքոմը մտնի քանյոնի վան պորտ ու դուրս գա լան պորտից: Ուղղակի էտքան մանրամասն բացատրելու կարիք չկա, ինձ թվում ա:
Կտենաք, որ չի աշխատելու ձեր ասածով  :Pardon:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Յուքոմի ռաութերը բաժանում ա ռեալ IP-ներ, 4 հատից ոչ ավել։
Իմ ասածը կարող ա չաշխատի մենակ, եթե նոր ռաութերի IP-ն տարվերվում ա նախկին սերվերի IP-ից, էդ դեպքում ընդամնեը պետք ա ռաութերի IP-ն դզել (դնել էն, ինչ կոմպերի վրա նշած ա որպես gateway).

----------


## Վահե-91

*Աթեիստ*
Արի պատկերացնենք ունենք յուքոմի ռուութերը ու Zyxel Keenetic Lite-ը՝ զավադսկոյ նաստրոյկեքով: Յուքոմի ռոութերը միացնում ենք Zyxel-ի վան պորտին, իսկ լան պորտից կոմպ ենք միացնում, ու ու՞նենում ինտերնետ  :Think:  ի՞նչ նաստրոյկեք պետք ա արվի Zyxel-ի մեջ  :Think:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ոչ մի, ստանդարտով բոլոր ինձ հանդիպած ռաութերները WAN պորտի վրա ավտոմատ ստանում են IP, իսկ LAN-ի IP-ն լինում ա ստատիկ (192.168.0.1, 192.168.1.1 կամ էդ կարգի) ու, հա, ոնց ասեցին, հերիք ա WAN-ին միացնեմ յուքում (կամ ցանկացած այլ, ստատիկ IP-ով աշխատող ինտերնետ), իսկ լանին միացնեմ կոմպը որի gateway-ը դրած ա ռաութերի LAN-ի IP-ն (կամ ընդհանրապես բան դրած չի, ավտոմատ կստանա ռաութերից) ու կոմպը կունենա ինտերնետ։
Ռաութերի մեջ բան փոխել պետք չի։

----------


## HardRock

Մերսիներ: Ուրեմն հարցը սենց լուծվեց, ամբոցջը դրվեց դինամիկ IP: Պրոբլեմը նրանում էր, որ ռոութերի IP չէր համապատասխանում ցանցի IP-ին: Ցանցում մի հատ ընդհանուր պապկա կար շերինգ արած ու խորհուրդ տվեցին չչարչարվել ու ձեռքով IP չդնել:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.04.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

*HardRock*
վերջը քանյոնդ զավադսկոյ նաստրոյկեքով միացրիր ու եղավ  :Think:

----------


## HardRock

Հա, իրա զավադսկոյնա մնացել

----------

Աթեիստ (26.04.2013)

----------


## Okamigo

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, կանգնած եմ մի խնդրի առաջ, որի լուծումը չեմ կարողանում գտնել, ցանցի համակարգիչների մեծամացնությունը միացած է tp link 24 պոռտանոց սվիտչին, սակայն քանի որ 24 խոռտը բավարար չէ, մյուս մասը (մոտ 3 համակարգիչ) միացրել էի tplink 100 մեգաբիթնոց այլ սվիտչի, սերվերը էլի էդ 24 պառտանի սվիտչին էի միացրել, բայց երբ ես տվյալ երկու սվիտչեքը միացնում եմ իրար, ներքին ցանցը կորում է, այսինքն համակարգիչները համ իրար չեն տեսնում, համ էլ սերվերին, ինչից դա կարող է լինել, խնդիրը շատ լուրջ է, նախապես շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## keyboard

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, կանգնած եմ մի խնդրի առաջ, որի լուծումը չեմ կարողանում գտնել, ցանցի համակարգիչների մեծամացնությունը միացած է tp link 24 պոռտանոց սվիտչին, սակայն քանի որ 24 խոռտը բավարար չէ, մյուս մասը (մոտ 3 համակարգիչ) միացրել էի tplink 100 մեգաբիթնոց այլ սվիտչի, սերվերը էլի էդ 24 պառտանի սվիտչին էի միացրել, բայց երբ ես տվյալ երկու սվիտչեքը միացնում եմ իրար, ներքին ցանցը կորում է, այսինքն համակարգիչները համ իրար չեն տեսնում, համ էլ սերվերին, ինչից դա կարող է լինել, խնդիրը շատ լուրջ է, նախապես շնորհակալ եմ



Տարբեր պորտերից միացրու, կաբելը քրոս ա, թե ուղիղ, սվիչները բացի իրարից ուրիշ սվիչի հետ միացնել փորձել ես? 
Իմ մոտ սվիչ կար, որ մի քանի կոմպի հետ իդեալական աշխատում էր, սակայան մի կոմպը ինչ ասես արեցի չմիացավ, պորտերը փոխեցի, կոմպի վրա ցանցային քարտ փոխեցի չմիացավ: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ սվիչներիցդ մեկը կամ մեկումեկի պորտերը վնասված են:

Կրկնում եմ, կարա իդեալական աշխատի ցանցաը բայց իրար չմիանա ուղղակի պորտերի պատճառով, ստուգելը ամենապրակտիկ ու արագ միջոցը սվիչները առանձին-առանձին ուրիշ սվիչների հետ միանցել փորձելն ա :Cool:

----------


## armen9494

Մոտս VPN-ի հետ կապված հարց կա:
Տանս կոմպի վրա VPN-ի incoming-ն եմ սարքել (VPN server): 
Տունը Hi-Line-ի ինտերնետն ա, IP-ն՝ 192.168.1.1: Կոմպիս IP-ն 192.168.1.11:

Գործիս տեղի կոմպի IP-ն 192.168.9.20, Gateway-ը 192.168.9.1:
Գործիս տեղի կոմպով կպնում եմ տանս VPN-ին:
VPN-ով հասցես լինում ա 192.168.1.6:

Ու ըտեղից սկսած ինտերնետս սկսում ա գնալ 192.168.1.1 շլյուզով:
Հեսա tracert կամանդայի արդյունքը՝





> C:\Users\Bob>tracert google.ru
> 
> Трассировка маршрута к google.ru [212.73.87.45]
> с максимальным числом прыжков 30:
> 
>   1    86 ms    86 ms    85 ms  ADMIN-PC [*192.168.1.6*]
>   2    87 ms    86 ms    86 ms  *192.168.1.1*
>   3   109 ms   109 ms   110 ms  172.16.1.4
>   4   109 ms   109 ms   111 ms  212.73.64.9
> ...


Իսկ էսի էն դեպքն ա, երբ VPN-ը անջատված ա




> C:\Users\Bob>tracert google.ru
> 
> Трассировка маршрута к google.ru [173.194.70.94]
> с максимальным числом прыжков 30:
> 
>   1    <1 мс    <1 мс    <1 мс  *192.168.9.1*
>   2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  host-129-37-196-91.bionet.am [91.196.37.129]
>   3     3 ms     3 ms     1 ms  host-17-38-196-91.bionet.am [91.196.38.17]
>   4     2 ms     1 ms     8 ms  host-65.136.43.92.ucom.am [92.43.136.65]
> ...


Կարա՞մ անեմ ընենց, որ իմ ուզած սայթերը գնան 192.168.9.1 շլյուզով, իսկ մնացածը 192.168.1.1:
Կամ գոնե ըստ բրաուզերների՝ mozilla-յով մտած սայթերս գնան մեկով, մնացածները մյուսով:

Հ.Գ. մի ժամանակ ըտենց կարգի ինչ-որ մի ծրագիր աչքովս ընկել էր, բայց լավ չեմ հիշում  :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ժողովուրդ մի հատ պրոբլեմ ունեմ, էս ադմինությունը գլուխ չի հանում։ Աչքիս պիտի ես անեմ։
ՈՒրեմն խնդիրը հետևյալն ա, մեր գործի տեղը ներքին օգտագործման դոմեյն կա, պայմանականորեն եկեք կոչենք ponch։ ՈՒրեմն գործի տեղը որ բրաուզերում գրում եմ http://ponch նորմալ DNS@ resolve ա անում ու բացվում ա։ 
Հիմա գալիս եմ տուն VPN–ով կպնում եմ, ու էս ponchը էլ չի բացվում‎։ ՈՒ նայեք ինչ տարօրինակ վիճակ ա լինում, չգիտեմ որտեղից բռնեմ‎։



```
ping ponch
ping: cannot resolve ponch: Unknown host
```



```
nslookup ponch
Server:		10.129.59.9
Address:	10.129.59.9#53

Name:	ponch.blablabla.com
Address: 10.184.56.25
```

traceroute–ն էլ գնում ա մի երեք հոփ ու կորում‎։

Ինչի՞ց կորող ա լինի։  :Sad: 
Ընդ որում որ հեռախոսի թեթրինգով միացրեցի նորմալ աշխատեց‎։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մեկ ա IP-ն ստաբիլ ա, Hosts-ի մեջ գրի, պրծի։

----------

keyboard (17.08.2013), Ներսես_AM (18.08.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Ներս, Հայաստանում ե՞ս, եթե հա ու կապդ հայ-լայն ա, մի անգամ տենց խնդիր եղել ա GRE պռատակոլի հետ, չգիտեմ քո դեպքում էս ինֆոն կօգնի թե չէ, բայց Աթեիստի ասածը աշխատող տարբերակ ա :Smile:

----------

Ներսես_AM (18.08.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մեկ ա IP-ն ստաբիլ ա, Hosts-ի մեջ գրի, պրծի։


Դե էդ ձևը հա էլ կա, ուղղակի ուզում եմ պատճառը հասկանամ, ու եթե հնարավոր ա դզեմ։




> Ներս, Հայաստանում ե՞ս, եթե հա ու կապդ հայ-լայն ա, մի անգամ տենց խնդիր եղել ա GRE պռատակոլի հետ, չգիտեմ քո դեպքում էս ինֆոն կօգնի թե չէ, բայց Աթեիստի ասածը աշխատող տարբերակ ա


Չէ, հայլայն չի, կերած–խմած բուրժույսկի կապ ա։ Նույն կապով ուրիշ կոմպով նորմալ աշխատում ա։

----------


## keyboard

> Դե էդ ձևը հա էլ կա, ուղղակի ուզում եմ պատճառը հասկանամ, ու եթե հնարավոր ա դզեմ։


Ներս, էդ աշխատող ու չաշխատող կոմպերի  հոսթս ֆայլերը համեմատել ե՞ս, նունն ա՞

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս, էդ աշխատող ու չաշխատող կոմպերի  հոսթս ֆայլերը համեմատել ե՞ս, նունն ա՞


Չէ նույնը չեն բայց նենց բաներ չկան որ խանգարեն‎։ Բայց փորձել եմ նույնն էմ սարքել էլի բան չի փոխվել։ Հա ի դեպ կոմպը Մակ ա‎։ Էն մյուսն էլ որ ստուգել եմ էլի Մակ էր, նենց որ հենց Մակի խնդիր չի, կոնկրետ էդ կոմպի խնդիր ա։

----------


## Արամ

Ժողովուրդ ինձ շտապ, մի քանի հարցի պատասխան ա պետք, բայց ոչ վիկի-միկի լինկերով, կարդում եմ մեկա չի մտնում:
DNS
WINS
USER, POWER USER, ADMINISTRATOR

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ժողովուրդ ինձ շտապ, մի քանի հարցի պատասխան ա պետք, բայց ոչ վիկի-միկի լինկերով, կարդում եմ մեկա չի մտնում:
> DNS
> WINS
> USER, POWER USER, ADMINISTRATOR


DNS-ը IP հասցեն սարքում ա անուն: Ասենք կոմպիդ անունը Chple-PC ա ու ցանցի մեջ ա կոմպդ, ապա ուրիշ կոմպից պարտադիր չի քո կոմպի IP-ն հավաքվի, հերիքա գրվի \\Chple-PC, կմտնի կոմպիդ մեջ: Նույնն էլ ինտերնետում, որ հավաքում ես akumb.am dns-ն ա անունը սարքում ip հասցե: Եթե DNS-ը չլիներ akumb.am-ի տեղը պիտի IP հասցեն հավաքեիր սայտ մտնելու համար: Եթե սխալ եմ՝ ուղղեք  :Xeloq: 
WINS-ը չգիտեմ
USER, POWER USER, ADMINISTRATOR-ը սահմանում են, թե ինչին կարա տվյալ օգտագործողը դոստուպ ունենա, ինչին չէ: Մանրամասն չեմ կարա ասեմ, գուգլի, կբերի  :Jpit:

----------

Արամ (27.09.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> DNS-ը IP հասցեն սարքում ա անուն: Ասենք կոմպիդ անունը Chple-PC ա ու ցանցի մեջ ա կոմպդ, ապա ուրիշ կոմպից պարտադիր չի քո կոմպի IP-ն հավաքվի, հերիքա գրվի \\Chple-PC, կտնի կոմպիդ մեջ: Նույն էլ ինտերնետում, որ հավաքում ես akumb.am dns-ն ա անունը սարքում ip հասցե: Եթե DNS-ը չլիներ akumb.am-ի տեղը պիտի IP հասցեն հավաքեիր սայտ մտնելու համար:


Հա Վահե ջան ճիշտ ես, էդքան ես էլ գիտեմ, *արդեն*, բայց \\Chple-PC-ն DNS-ը չի անում, Wins–ն ա անում:  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալ եմ Աթեիստին:  :Smile:

----------


## armen9494

> Հա Վահե ջան ճիշտ ես, էդքան ես էլ գիտեմ, *արդեն*, բայց \\Chple-PC-ն DNS-ը չի անում, Wins–ն ա անում: 
> Շնորհակալ եմ Աթեիստին:


Մի հատ էդ WINS-ի պահը կգրե՞ս ես էլ իմանամ  :Jpit: 
Ինչի՞ DNS-ը չի սարքում:

----------


## Արամ

> Մի հատ էդ WINS-ի պահը կգրե՞ս ես էլ իմանամ 
> Ինչի՞ DNS-ը չի սարքում:


Նայի, DNS-ը ինչ ա: Կոպիտ ասած մի հատ ֆայլ ա, որտեղ գրածա, որ օրինակ`
akumb.am - 37.139.230.151
network.am - 45.41.78.123
...
...
Հիմա էդ քո \\Chple-pc -ն էդ ցուցակում չկա, ճիշտ դա դու կարաս բռնես, դրա համար DNS սերվեր կանգնացնես, ու էդ քո pc-ները մեջը գրես, բայց էդ նույն բանը կլնի, ինչ Photoshop դնես, ինչա ուզում ես նկարը crop անես:

Ու վապշե իմ ու Աթեիստի հետազոտություններից( :Lol2: ) պարզվեց, որ WINS-ի կարիքը մենակ ՇԱՏ-ՇԱՏ մեծ ցանցերում պետք կգա: Առանց Wins-ի էլ, երբ հավաքում ես \\chple-pc, ինքը սաղ լոկալկով ֆռում ա գտնում ա են այպին, որը կպած ա էդ NetBios name-ին ու մտնում ա, բայց եթե ցանցը մեծ լինի, պատկերացնում ես ինչքան պետք ա ֆռա: Դրա համար էլ WINS-ը կա, որ մեծ ցանցերում բազա լինի, որ \\chple-pc -ին գրած լինի 10,10,1,1 -ն ա ու միանգամից մտնի ըտեղ, ոչ թե սաղ ցանցով ֆռա:

----------

armen9494 (28.09.2013)

----------


## armen9494

> Նայի, DNS-ը ինչ ա: Կոպիտ ասած մի հատ ֆայլ ա, որտեղ գրածա, որ օրինակ`
> akumb.am - 37.139.230.151
> network.am - 45.41.78.123
> ...
> ...
> Հիմա էդ քո \\Chple-pc -ն էդ ցուցակում չկա, ճիշտ դա դու կարաս բռնես, դրա համար DNS սերվեր կանգնացնես, ու էդ քո pc-ները մեջը գրես, բայց էդ նույն բանը կլնի, ինչ Photoshop դնես, ինչա ուզում ես նկարը crop անես:
> 
> Ու վապշե իմ ու Աթեիստի հետազոտություններից() պարզվեց, որ WINS-ի կարիքը մենակ ՇԱՏ-ՇԱՏ մեծ ցանցերում պետք կգա: Առանց Wins-ի էլ, երբ հավաքում ես \\chple-pc, ինքը սաղ լոկալկով ֆռում ա գտնում ա են այպին, որը կպած ա էդ NetBios name-ին ու մտնում ա, բայց եթե ցանցը մեծ լինի, պատկերացնում ես ինչքան պետք ա ֆռա: Դրա համար էլ WINS-ը կա, որ մեծ ցանցերում բազա լինի, որ \\chple-pc -ին գրած լինի 10,10,1,1 -ն ա ու միանգամից մտնի ըտեղ, ոչ թե սաղ ցանցով ֆռա:


Այսինքն DNS-ը մենակ սայթերի համա՞ր ա

----------


## Արամ

> Այսինքն DNS-ը մենակ սայթերի համա՞ր ա


Չէ* մենակ* սայթերի համար չի, բայց սայթերի համար ա:  :Smile:

----------


## armen9494

Ժողովուրդ մի բան հարցնեմ, բայց չխնդաք  :Jpit: 

Եթե switch-ի մեջ լինեն տարբեր mask-երով կոմպեր, կարա՞ կոնֆլիկտ առաջանա:
switch-ը ծրագրավորվող չի:

----------


## keyboard

> Ժողովուրդ մի բան հարցնեմ, բայց չխնդաք 
> 
> Եթե switch-ի մեջ լինեն տարբեր mask-երով կոմպեր, կարա՞ կոնֆլիկտ առաջանա:
> switch-ը ծրագրավորվող չի:


Չէ. սվիչը "տուպոյ" սարք ա

----------

armen9494 (01.10.2013)

----------


## armen9494

> Չէ. սվիչը "տուպոյ" սարք ա


Չէ ցավտ տանեմ, սվիչը ավելի խելոք սարք ա, քան թե երեկվա տուպոյը, որ կես ժամ չէր կարում հասկանար էս :LOL:

----------

keyboard (01.10.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Չէ. սվիչը "տուպոյ" սարք ա


Մի հատ ինձ էլ կբացատրե՞ք: Հիմա, որ տարբեր mask-երով կոմպեր դնես, ոչ մեկ իրար չի տենալու չէ՞:Բա դա կոնֆլիկտ չի՞: Այսինքն էդ սվիչը յա եղած յա չեղած:

----------


## armen9494

> Մի հատ ինձ էլ կբացատրե՞ք: Հիմա, որ տարբեր mask-երով կոմպեր դնես, ոչ մեկ իրար չի տենալու չէ՞:Բա դա կոնֆլիկտ չի՞: Այսինքն էդ սվիչը յա եղած յա չեղած:


Չէ, էդ չի:
Ուրեմն սենց ա, սվիչից միացած են 4 հատ կոմպ, որոնք ունեն նույն mask-ը: Էդ 4 հատ կոմպը նորմալ ինտերնետ ունեն (20 mb/s): Բայց հենց ուրիշ mask-ով կոմպ ա մցնում swich-ի մեջ կոնֆլիկտ ա առաջանում- կոնֆլիկտն էլ էն ա, որ ինտերնետի արագությունը դառնում ա 0-7 mb/s:

----------


## keyboard

Էս ինչ մենք լրվ խառնում ենք սաղ  :LOL: 

Ախպերություն, եթե նույն պադսեկեն ա, այսինքն՝ 10.10.10.1 բայց տարբեր մասկեր, դրա իմաստը չեմ ջոգում, բայց եթե տարբեր պադսեդկեք են ու ունեն տարբեր մասկեր, սվիչը առհասարակ դրանում դեր չունի, իմ մոտ 16 պորտ սվիչից 4 տարբեր մասկերով ցանցեր ա միացրած, կոնֆիլիկտ չկա, ցանցը նորմալա, արագության ոչ մի սահմանափակում  :Think:

----------

armen9494 (02.10.2013), Bruno (01.10.2013)

----------


## armen9494

> Էս ինչ մենք լրվ խառնում ենք սաղ 
> 
> Ախպերություն, եթե նույն պադսեկեն ա, այսինքն՝ 10.10.10.1 բայց տարբեր մասկեր, դրա իմաստը չեմ ջոգում, բայց եթե տարբեր պադսեդկեք են ու ունեն տարբեր մասկեր, սվիչը առհասարակ դրանում դեր չունի, իմ մոտ 16 պորտ սվիչից 4 տարբեր մասկերով ցանցեր ա միացրած, կոնֆիլիկտ չկա, ցանցը նորմալա, արագության ոչ մի սահմանափակում


Մերսի ախպեր ջան, այսինքն կոնֆլիկտ կարա առաջանա մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ երկու կոմպի նույն IP տաս նույն մասկերով: Էն էլ էդ կոնֆլիկտը էդ երկուսից բացի երևի ուրիշն ոչ մեկի վրա չազդի, չէ՞:

----------

keyboard (02.10.2013)

----------


## Sinner

> Մի հատ ինձ էլ կբացատրե՞ք: Հիմա, որ տարբեր mask-երով կոմպեր դնես, ոչ մեկ իրար չի տենալու չէ՞:Բա դա կոնֆլիկտ չի՞: Այսինքն էդ սվիչը յա եղած յա չեղած:


Դա իմաստ կունենա, եթե այդ սվիչի միջոցով տարբեր բաժինների ցանցեր են միացված (օրինակ՝ հաշվապահություն, մարքեթինգի բաժին...) ու ամեն բաժին իր դոստուպներն ունի (օրինակ հաշվապահությունը պետք է միայն taxservice.am միանա բայց youtube-ին չմիանա, իսկ մարքեթինգի բաժնում մի հատ սիրուն աղջիկ կա, խնդրելա որ facebook-ի դոստուպը բացենք իր համար  :Wink:  ): Դրա համար սարքում ենք մի քանի VLAN -> վիրտուալ LAN, ամեն մեկին իր մասկան ենք տալիս, ամեն մի VLAN-ին իր դոստուպները դնում: Կարելիա նույնիսկ մի հատ էլ ռոուտեռ դնել միացնել սվիչին ու այդ VLAN-ների միջև ռոուտինգ կազմակերպել:

----------

Արամ (15.10.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Գործի տեղի բոլոր DLink-ները սկսել են էս խնդիրը բերել:



Մի երկու անգամ եղել ա, ինքիրան անցելա, բայց էս արդեն երկրորդ օրն ա սենց: 
Ոչ մի փոփոխություն չի արվել, DNS-ները ճիշտ դրված են:

Հեռախոսով լինում ա բրաուզինգ անել, բայց կոմպերով չէ:  :Think:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Գործի տեղի բոլոր DLink-ները սկսել են էս խնդիրը բերել:
> 
> Հեռախոսով լինում ա բրաուզինգ անել, բայց կոմպերով չէ:


շպրտեք, Zyxel առեք

----------

Chilly (24.10.2013), keyboard (24.10.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> շպրտեք, Zyxel առեք


Հեսա:  :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

> Գործի տեղի բոլոր DLink-ները սկսել են էս խնդիրը բերել:
> 
> 
> 
> Մի երկու անգամ եղել ա, ինքիրան անցելա, բայց էս արդեն երկրորդ օրն ա սենց: 
> Ոչ մի փոփոխություն չի արվել, DNS-ները ճիշտ դրված են:
> 
> Հեռախոսով լինում ա բրաուզինգ անել, բայց կոմպերով չէ:


D-Link և ամեն ինչ ասված է  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հեսա:


 :Smile:  լավ, որ տենց ա, պռաշիվկեն թարմացրա (եթե կա նորը  :Pardon: )

----------


## VisTolog

Էդ ամերիկացի ե՜ն, ի՜նչ են, բերում են ինչքան զիբիլ ապրանք ունեն նաղդում են պետական հիմնարկների վրա:  :Beee: 

Էհ:

----------


## Lev

Windows Server 2012 R2-ի փորձված լինք կարո՞ղ եք տալ:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Windows Server 2012 R2-ի փորձված լինք կարո՞ղ եք տալ:


http://nnm-club.me/forum/viewtopic.php?t=714031

http://nnm-club.me/forum/viewtopic.php?t=714369

----------

Lev (10.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

Հնարավո՞ր է պարզել wi-fi ռոուտերի մակ հասցեն, առանց դրան միանալու: Կարելի ա bssid-ը իմանալ, բայց ինձ ոչ թե wi-fi-ի մակն ա պետք, այլ հենց բուն ռոուտերի:

----------


## armen9494

> Հնարավո՞ր է պարզել wi-fi ռոուտերի մակ հասցեն, առանց դրան միանալու: Կարելի ա bssid-ը իմանալ, բայց ինձ ոչ թե wi-fi-ի մակն ա պետք, այլ հենց բուն ռոուտերի:


Այսինքն քեզ LAN ինտերֆեյսի mac-ն ա պե՞տք: Հլը CommView for WiFi ծրագիրը փորձի:

----------

Վահե-91 (01.02.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Այսինքն քեզ LAN ինտերֆեյսի mac-ն ա պե՞տք: Հլը CommView for WiFi ծրագիրը փորձի:


Չաշխատեց 8.1-ի վրա էտ ծրագիրը, մի րոպեից անջատվում ա, նեթիս վրա վինչ դնեմ, կփորձեմ:

Մի հատ էլ ուրիշ հարց, ֆայերվոլիս լոգերում լիքը սենց ատչոտներ ա, էս ի՞նչ պակետներ են, ո՞վ գիտի  :Unsure: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Ethernet II (Длина пакета: 151)
	Получатель:  8c-89-a5-xx-xx-xx
	Источник:   c8-6c-87-xx-xx-xx
Тип: IP-протокол (0x800)

	Версия: 4
	Длина заголовка: 20 байт
	Флаги:
		.0.. = Не фрагментировать: Не задано
		..0. = Другие фрагменты:  Не задано
	Смещение фрагмента: 0
	Срок жизни: 46
	Протокол: 0x11
	Контрольная сумма заголовка: 0x92fa (Правильно)
 (UDP - Протокол пользовательских дейтаграмм)
	Получатель: 94.245.121.251
	Отправитель: 192.168.10.2
Протокол пользовательских датаграмм (UDP)
	Исходный порт: 3544
	Целевой порт: 49363
	Длина: 8
	Контрольная сумма: 0x55a (Правильно)
Данные (117 байт)

հ.գ. մակերի կեսը ես եմ x-եր դրել:
մեկ էլ հոստը win8.ipv6.microsoft.com-ն ա:

----------


## armen9494

> Մի հատ էլ ուրիշ հարց, ֆայերվոլիս լոգերում լիքը սենց ատչոտներ ա, էս ի՞նչ պակետներ են, ո՞վ գիտի 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> Ethernet II (Длина пакета: 151)
> 	Получатель:  8c-89-a5-xx-xx-xx
> 	Источник:   c8-6c-87-xx-xx-xx
> Тип: IP-протокол (0x800)
> 
> 	Версия: 4
> ...


Էս հենց պակետի (ճիշտ տերմինով ասած՝ frame) մասին ինֆորմացիայա:
OSI մոդելով նայելուց սենց տեսնում ենք, որ 2-րդ (Data Link) մակարդակում օգտագործված ա Ethernet II պրոտոկոլ, գրված ա ստացողի և ուղարկողի մակ հասցեները՝
Ethernet II (Длина пакета: 151)
	Получатель:  8c-89-a5-xx-xx-xx
	Источник:   c8-6c-87-xx-xx-xx

3-րդ (Network) մակարդակում տեսնում ենք, որ օգտագործված ա IP պրոտոկոլ: Վերսիան 4-ն ա (IPv4): Պրոտոկոլի վերնագրի (header-ի) երկարությունը 20 բայթ ա:
Ֆլագերը ֆրագմենտացիայի համար են, եթե հետաքրքիր ա, կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն գրել: Смещение фрагмента-ն նույնպես ֆրագմենտացիայի հետ ա կապված:
Срок жизн-ին պակետի կյանքի տևողությունն ա (TTL): Կոմպից դուրս գալուց դրան ինչ-որ արժեք ա տրվում (0-255): Ու ամեն մի ռոութեռով անցնելուց նրա արժեքը մեկով փոքրանում ա: Դա արված ա նրա համար, որ դու մի հատ անկապ պակետ ուղարկես ինքը չսկսի անվերջ սաղ աշխարհով ֆռռալ: Դրա համար երբ էդ արժեքը դառնում ա 0 ռոութեռը իրան շպրտում ա մի կողմ (հաշված ա, որ աշխարհի մի կետից մի այլ յուրաքանչյուր կետ հասնելու համար 255 հատ ռոութեռը լրիվ հերիք ա):
Протокол: 0x11-ը 4-րդ մակարդակում աշխատող պրոտոկոլի մասին ինֆորմացիայա:

Հ.Գ. հլը ասա իմաստ ունի շարունակությունը գրե՞մ, թե արդեն դավադիտ եղար  :Jpit:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հ.Գ. հլը ասա իմաստ ունի շարունակությունը գրե՞մ, թե արդեն դավադիտ եղար


էտ պակետները բլոկ էր անում անտվիրուսս ու դրանք գնում էին դեպի win8.ipv6.microsoft.com: Դու ասա վտանգավոր կարո՞ղ են լինել թե չէ  :LOL:  Կարո՞ղ ա կոմպիս մեջից անձնական ինֆորմացիաս ա ուղարկվում մայքրոսոֆտ  :LOL:

----------


## armen9494

> էտ պակետները բլոկ էր անում անտվիրուսս ու դրանք գնում էին դեպի win8.ipv6.microsoft.com: Դու ասա վտանգավոր կարո՞ղ են լինել թե չէ  Կարո՞ղ ա կոմպիս մեջից անձնական ինֆորմացիաս ա ուղարկվում մայքրոսոֆտ


Էս գրածից ըտենց բան չես կարա ասես, ստեղ չկա գրած, թե ինչ ա ուղարկում, տես հենց հասել ա Данные մենակ ծավալ ա գրել՝ 117 байт: Չկա գրած, թե ինչ ինֆորմացիայա, բայց եթե գրած էլ լիներ, ես չէի կարա ասեի թե ինչ ա նշանակում  :Jpit: 
Եթե ուզում ես Wireshark ծրագրով կարաս տեսնես թե ինքը կոնկրետ ինչ ա ուղարկում՝ հարցը էն ա բան կջոկե՞ս  :Jpit:

----------


## Chilly

հայեր, մի հատ սենց հարց կա, կա workgroup, որում պետք ա մի ծրագիր դնեմ, որ շեֆը նայի աշխատողների դեսկթոփների վիճակը երբ ուզի, բայց նենց, որ աշխատակիցներն էդ պահին չիմանան որ իրենց նայում ա, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք դնեմ

----------


## Վահե-91

> հայեր, մի հատ սենց հարց կա, կա workgroup, որում պետք ա մի ծրագիր դնեմ, որ շեֆը նայի աշխատողների դեսկթոփների վիճակը երբ ուզի, բայց նենց, որ աշխատակիցներն էդ պահին չիմանան որ իրենց նայում ա, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք դնեմ


radmin-ով փորձե՞լ ես

----------


## Chilly

> radmin-ով փորձե՞լ ես


տենց ֆունկցիա ունի՞ (desktop hidden live monitoring)

----------

VisTolog (15.03.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> տենց ֆունկցիա ունի՞ (desktop hidden live monitoring)


ինչքան հիշում եմ լինում ա նենց նաստրոյկա անել, որ կպնելուց չերևա, որ ինչ-որ մեկը կպած ա: Թե դու ուզում ես, որ աշխատողները դաժը չիմանան, որ իրանց կոմպի մեջ տենց ծրագիր կա՞

----------

Աթեիստ (14.03.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

ոնց որ գտա քո ուզածից  :Jpit: 
էս պաշտոնական սայտը
էս քռեկով

----------

Chilly (14.03.2014)

----------


## Chilly

Ես էլ եմ մի բան գտել, աչքիս ամենահարմարն ա, ուղղակի դեռ չեմ կարա փորձարկեմ, մնաց վաղը: Այ էս ա.

----------

Աթեիստ (14.03.2014), Վահե-91 (14.03.2014)

----------


## VisTolog

> տենց ֆունկցիա ունի՞ (desktop hidden live monitoring)


 Պատահական շնորհ դրեցի։  Ունի, բայց որ կպնումա էկրանը թարթումա։ win7-ով տենցա։

----------


## Bruno

Տղեք ջան օգնություն է պետք:



Ա և Բ ռոուտերները առանձին մուտք ունեն ինտերնետ:
Երկուսն էլ լանով միացված են իրար և միացված են 1 լան քարտ ունեցող Ubuntu (192.168.1.10) -ին:
Ա-ի լանը դրված է 192.168.1.1
Բ-ի լանը դրված է 192.168.1.2

Հիմա 
եթե Ubuntu-ի default gw դնում եմ 192.168.1.1, ապա միայն Ա-ի դրսից եկող ինֆորմացիային ա պատասխանում, ու բնականաբար 
եթե Ubuntu-ի default gw դնում եմ 192.168.1.2, ապա միայն Բ-ի դրսից եկող ինֆորմացիային ա պատասխանում:

Հիմա ինձ անհրաժեշտ է, որ միաժամանակ երկու ռոուտերների դրսից եկող ինֆորմացիային էլ պատասխանի (երկու ռոուտերների դրսից էլ կարողանամ մտնեմ կոմպի մեջ):
Ռոուտերների մեջ DMZ կամ Virtual server-ը միացված են 192.168.1.10 -ի վրա:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Տղեք ջան օգնություն է պետք:
> 
> 
> 
> Ա և Բ ռոուտերները առանձին մուտք ունեն ինտերնետ:
> Երկուսն էլ լանով միացված են իրար և միացված են 1 լան քարտ ունեցող Ubuntu (192.168.1.10) -ին:
> Ա-ի լանը դրված է 192.168.1.1
> Բ-ի լանը դրված է 192.168.1.2
> 
> ...


ինչ որ հատուկ նպատակով ա էտ երկու ռոութերները տարբեր gateway֊ներո՞վ, իմաստը ո՞րն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno

> ինչ որ հատուկ նպատակով ա էտ երկու ռոութերները տարբեր gateway֊ներո՞վ, իմաստը ո՞րն ա


Հատուկ նպատակով չի, պարզապես մեկ (լոկալ) ցանցում չեմ կարող 2 հատ նույն IP դնեմ:

----------


## armen9494

Սենց փորձե՞լ ես.
A-ի վրա DMZ կամ Virtual server-ը դիր 192.168.1.2-ի վրա:
B-ի վրա DMZ կամ Virtual server-ը դիր 192.168.1.10-ի վրա:
PC-ի Gw-ն դիր 192.168.1.2:

----------

Bruno (23.05.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հատուկ նպատակով չի, պարզապես մեկ (լոկալ) ցանցում չեմ կարող 2 հատ նույն IP դնեմ:


Մեկ ցանցում մի հատ ռոուտերն էլ ա հերիք,  b-ն dhcp relay դիր կամ եթե dhcp չկա,  պռոստը որպես սվիչ օգտագործի:

----------

Bruno (23.05.2014)

----------


## Bruno

> Մեկ ցանցում մի հատ ռոուտերն էլ ա հերիք,  b-ն dhcp relay դիր կամ եթե dhcp չկա,  պռոստը որպես սվիչ օգտագործի:


Վահե-91 ջան, ոնց որ ճիշտ չես հասկացել, երևի պահանջս հստակ չեմ ձևակերպել:

Օրինակ բերեմ, ավելի հստակ կլինի:
Ասենք Ա-ն բիլայնին ա կպած, որի ռեալ IP-ն 40.40.40.40 ա
Բ-ն յուքոմին ա կպած, որի ռեալ IP-ն 50.50.50.50 ա:

ՀԻմա ինձ պետք ա որ դրսից և 40.40.40.40 և 50.50.50.50 IP-ներով կարողանամ մտնեմ կոմպի մեջ:

----------


## Bruno

> Սենց փորձե՞լ ես.
> A-ի վրա DMZ կամ Virtual server-ը դիր 192.168.1.2-ի վրա:
> B-ի վրա DMZ կամ Virtual server-ը դիր 192.168.1.10-ի վրա:
> PC-ի Gw-ն դիր 192.168.1.2:


Հետաքրքիր լուծում ա: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ Բ-ն Ա-ից ներքին ցանցով եկող  ինֆորմացիան ուղարկի 192.168.1.10-ի վրա:
Իմ իմանալով DMZ կամ Virtual server-ը միայն դրսից եկող ինֆորմացիան է ուղղորդում:
Ամեն դեպքում հեսա կփորձեմ, կգրեմ:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վահե-91 ջան, ոնց որ ճիշտ չես հասկացել, երևի պահանջս հստակ չեմ ձևակերպել:
> 
> Օրինակ բերեմ, ավելի հստակ կլինի:
> Ասենք Ա-ն բիլայնին ա կպած, որի ռեալ IP-ն 40.40.40.40 ա
> Բ-ն յուքոմին ա կպած, որի ռեալ IP-ն 50.50.50.50 ա:
> 
> ՀԻմա ինձ պետք ա որ դրսից և 40.40.40.40 և 50.50.50.50 IP-ներով կարողանամ մտնեմ կոմպի մեջ:


Ես ուրիշ ձև էի հասկացել,  էտ դեպքում 2 լան քարտ ա պետք կոմպիդ վրա կամ 2 wan պորտով ռոուտեր... ռոուտերներդ ի՞նչ մոդել են

----------

Bruno (23.05.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վահե-91 ջան, ոնց որ ճիշտ չես հասկացել, երևի պահանջս հստակ չեմ ձևակերպել:
> 
> Օրինակ բերեմ, ավելի հստակ կլինի:
> Ասենք Ա-ն բիլայնին ա կպած, որի ռեալ IP-ն 40.40.40.40 ա
> Բ-ն յուքոմին ա կպած, որի ռեալ IP-ն 50.50.50.50 ա:
> 
> ՀԻմա ինձ պետք ա որ դրսից և 40.40.40.40 և 50.50.50.50 IP-ներով կարողանամ մտնեմ կոմպի մեջ:



Ծանոթ խնդիր ա։ Հաշվի առնելով որ կոմպը չի կարա 2 GW ունենա, 2-րդ GW-ից եկող զապրոսները պտի արվեն route-ներով, այսինքն դրսից ցանկացած IP-ից եկող զապրոսներին պատասխանում ա GW-ով (192.168.1.1), իսկ կոնկրետ 60.60.60.60 կոմպից եկող զապրոսների route ա գրվում, որ պատասխանի 192.168.1.2-ով։
60.60.60.60-ի տակ էլ հասկանում եմ մի նենց կոմպ, որը քո հիմնականը չի, բայց որին դոստուպ ունես, ու ինքն ունի ստատիկ IP:

Ուրիշ լուծում չեմ պատկերացնում։

----------

armen9494 (23.05.2014), Bruno (23.05.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Մի հատ .bat-նիկ ես սարքում, կոմպդ միանալուց ավտոռանով route add ու ֆռցնում ես ինչ  ուզում ես:
Եթե դրված խնդիրը ճիշտ եմ հասկացել  :Smile:

----------

Bruno (23.05.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի հատ .bat-նիկ ես սարքում, կոմպդ միանալուց ավտոռանով route add ու ֆռցնում ես ինչ  ուզում ես:
> Եթե դրված խնդիրը ճիշտ եմ հասկացել



permanent ավելացնելու դեպքում Bat-ի կարիք չի լինում։

Նոր մի բան էլ մտքովս անցավ, էլի bat-երի հետ կապված։ Օրինակ The Bat!-ի մեջ ես կարամ դնեմ, որ որոշակի տեքստով նամակ գալուց աշխատի որոշակի սկրիպտ։
Կարելի ա տենց մի բան էդ կոմպի վրա անել. հենց պետք է մյուս գծով կպնել, նամակ էս ուղարկի, ինքը սկրիպտով GW-ը փոխում ա, 5 րոպեից էլի հետ ա գցում։

----------

Bruno (23.05.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> permanent ավելացնելու դեպքում Bat-ի կարիք չի լինում։
> 
> Նոր մի բան էլ մտքովս անցավ, էլի bat-երի հետ կապված։ Օրինակ The Bat!-ի մեջ ես կարամ դնեմ, որ որոշակի տեքստով նամակ գալուց աշխատի որոշակի սկրիպտ։
> Կարելի ա տենց մի բան էդ կոմպի վրա անել. հենց պետք է մյուս գծով կպնել, նամակ էս ուղարկի, ինքը սկրիպտով GW-ը փոխում ա, 5 րոպեից էլի հետ ա գցում։


Միանգամայն ճիշտ ու ռացիոնալ տարբերակա, ստորագրում եմ  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.05.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

Որ ռոուտերի վրա openwrt պռաշիվկա լինի,  էտ մի ռոուտերով կարելի ա ավելի հեշտ լուծել խնդիրը

----------

Bruno (23.05.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Որ ռոուտերի վրա openwrt պռաշիվկա լինի,  էտ մը ռոուտերով կարելի ա ավելի հեշտ լուծել խնդիրը


Հըլը նկարագրի, թե ինչ ա անելու OpenWRT-ն էդ դեպքում։ Ո՞նց ա դա աշխատելու։

----------

Bruno (23.05.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հըլը նկարագրի, թե ինչ ա անելու OpenWRT-ն էդ դեպքում։ Ո՞նց ա դա աշխատելու։


երկու հատ wan պորտ ես սարքում,  multiwan տեղադրում,  որ wan-ից ուզես լոկալին կկպնի ,  համ էլ ինտերնետի արագությունները կգումարվի

----------

Bruno (23.05.2014)

----------


## Bruno

Ռոութերները TP - LINK TL-MR3220 ու ASUS RT-N16 ա:
Ճիշտն ասած այս ամենը ուզում էի անել հենց կոմպի մեջ, 192.168.1.1-ից եկածին 192.168.1.1 gw -ով պատասխանի, 192.168.1.2-ից եկածին 192.168.1.2 gw -ով պատասխանի: Եթե այս տարբերակով հնարավոր է, խնդրում եմ ասեք:
Բայց եթե կոմպով հնարավոր չի, ուրեմն ամենահարմար տարբերակը մնում ա multiwan-ը: OpenWRT կգցեմ, եթե գլուղ չհանեմ, կհարցնեմ:




> Սենց փորձե՞լ ես.
> A-ի վրա DMZ կամ Virtual server-ը դիր 192.168.1.2-ի վրա:
> B-ի վրա DMZ կամ Virtual server-ը դիր 192.168.1.10-ի վրա:
> PC-ի Gw-ն դիր 192.168.1.2:


Էս տարբերակով չեղավ:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ռոութերները TP - LINK TL-MR3220 ու ASUS RT-N16 ա:
> Ճիշտն ասած այս ամենը ուզում էի անել հենց կոմպի մեջ, 192.168.1.1-ից եկածին 192.168.1.1 gw -ով պատասխանի, 192.168.1.2-ից եկածին 192.168.1.2 gw -ով պատասխանի: Եթե այս տարբերակով հնարավոր է, խնդրում եմ ասեք:
> Բայց եթե կոմպով հնարավոր չի, ուրեմն ամենահարմար տարբերակը մնում ա multiwan-ը: OpenWRT կգցեմ, եթե գլուղ չհանեմ, կհարցնեմ:
> 
> 
> 
> Էս տարբերակով չեղավ:


յուքոմի թեմայում դրածս ինստրուկցիան մի քիչ որ փոփոխվի,  քո մոտ էլ կաշխատի

----------

Bruno (23.05.2014)

----------


## armen9494

> Ծանոթ խնդիր ա։ Հաշվի առնելով որ կոմպը չի կարա 2 GW ունենա, 2-րդ GW-ից եկող զապրոսները պտի արվեն route-ներով, այսինքն դրսից ցանկացած IP-ից եկող զապրոսներին պատասխանում ա GW-ով (192.168.1.1), իսկ կոնկրետ 60.60.60.60 կոմպից եկող զապրոսների route ա գրվում, որ պատասխանի 192.168.1.2-ով։
> 60.60.60.60-ի տակ էլ հասկանում եմ մի նենց կոմպ, որը քո հիմնականը չի, բայց որին դոստուպ ունես, ու ինքն ունի ստատիկ IP:
> 
> Ուրիշ լուծում չեմ պատկերացնում։


Էս տարբերակի ի՞նչը չի բավարարում

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էս տարբերակի ի՞նչը չի բավարարում


Պատրաստի լուծումը, կոնկրետ որ ռոուտերի մեջ ինչ գրես, որ լինի  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Պատրաստի լուծումը, կոնկրետ որ ռոուտերի մեջ ինչ գրես, որ լինի



Router-ների մեջ ոչ մի բան անել պետք չի, կոմպի վրա մի տող ա պետք հավաքել։

windows-ի օրինակով՝



```
route add 60.60.60.60 192.168.1.2 /p
```

----------


## Վահե-91

> Router-ների մեջ ոչ մի բան անել պետք չի, կոմպի վրա մի տող ա պետք հավաքել։
> 
> windows-ի օրինակով՝
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> route add 60.60.60.60 192.168.1.2 /p
> ```


60․60․60․60֊ն ի՞նչ ip a  :Dntknw:

----------


## keyboard

> 60․60․60․60֊ն ի՞նչ ip a


Կոմպն ա, որը  ունենալով մի հատ գեթվեյ, պտի ֆռա նաև երկրորդով  :Wink:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Կոմպն ա, որը  ունենալով մի հատ գեթվեյ, պտի ֆռա նաև երկրորդով


192.168.1.10֊ը չէ՞ր ubuntu֊ով կոմպը

----------

Bruno (23.05.2014)

----------


## Bruno

> Router-ների մեջ ոչ մի բան անել պետք չի, կոմպի վրա մի տող ա պետք հավաքել։
> 
> windows-ի օրինակով՝
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> route add 60.60.60.60 192.168.1.2 /p
> ```


Հարցը նրանումն ա, որ էդ 60.60.60.60 IP-ով հնարավոր լինի երկու ռոութերներով էլ մտնել: Ա-ով մտնելու դեպքում, Ա-ով դուրս գա, Բ-ով մտնելու դեպքում, Բ-ով դուրս գա:




> 60․60․60․60֊ն ի՞նչ ip a


Պատահական IP ա, պարզապես օրինակի համար:

----------


## Bruno

60.60.60.60-ը կոմպի IP-ն չի: Կոմպինը 192.168.1.10 ա:

Բայց եթե հնարավոր ա ռոութերով էս ամենը իրագործել, ուրեմն Linux-ով էլ կարելի ա իրագործել, պարզապես չգիտեմ ինչ պետք ա արվի:

Հ.Գ.
Չէ, վայ, ռոութերով 2 վանի պահով ա լինում:

----------


## insider

60.60.60.60 տեսա ու հիշեցի, որ էս հարցը միշտ տանջել ա ինձ: Սրանից լավ առիթ էլ չի լինի, որ հարցնեմ: Ինչի՞ համար ա network mask-ը միշտ բոլորի մոտ 255.255.255.0, այլ ոչ թե ասենք 117.117.117.0  :Think:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինձ էլ սենց հարց էր պետք, որ մի հատ լեկցիա գրեի։

Հաջորդ երկար գրառման մեջ դա կբացատրեմ։

----------

insider (23.05.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կոմպերը (ու մնացած սարքերը, որոնք ունեն ցանցին միանալու հնարավորություն) ցանցում իրար ճանաչում են IP հասցեներով (շատ չխորանալու համար ավելի ցածր մակարդակ չենք իջնում)։

Լոկալ ցանցերի համար կան որոշակի ստանդարտ IP ինտերվալներ, օրինակ՝ ամենատարածված՝ 192.168.0.x; (X= 0 -254)

Ցանցում իհարկե կոմպերի քանակը կարա տարբեր լինի։
Հենց mask-ն ա, որ ցույց ա տալիս, թե քանի կոմպ կա տվյալ ցանցում, ու էդ քանակը գերազանցող ցանկացած IP մեր ցանցից չի, մեր հետ գործ չունի։

Նույնը ցույց տամ գրաֆիկորեն։



Ստեղ կոմպերը մի ցանցի ներսում են, որի ցանկապատը հենց mask-ն ա։
Հասկանալու համար, թե ինչ արժեքներ կարող է ընդունել mask-ը, անհրաժեշտ է իմանալ, թե ինչպես է այն 

պատկերվում լինուքսում
192.168.0.1 / 255.255.255.0 լինուքսում կլինի 192.168.0.1/24

Լինուքսում արժեքը 32-ն է, համարժեք է windows-ի 255.255.255.255
Այսինքն  լինուքսը  24-32 արժեքներով ամբողջությամբ փոխարինում է 255.255.255.0-255.255.255.255։ 
Սա արդեն նշանակում է, որ Windows-ում վերջում չի կարելի գրել ցանկացած կամայական թիվ։
Վերջում գրվող թիվը որոշվում է հետևյալ բանաձևով՝ 256-2^n
n=0, թիվ=255
n=1, թիվ=254
n=2, թիվ=252

n-ը հենց որոշում է տվյալ ցանցում կոմպերի քանակը։
Էս թվեր փորձեր կատարելու ու արդյունքը տեսնելու համար լավ կայք կա » http://ping.eu/network-calc/

Հիմա ենթադրենք ունենք կոմպ, որի IP-ն 192.168.0.1 է, իսկ mask-ը 192.168.0.252 (n=2), սա նշանակում է, որ կողքը 

դրված, բայց 192.168.0.5 IP ունեցող կոմպին նա չի տեսնի, որտև էս mask-ի դեպքում աշխատում են 0-4 IP-ները, որոնց 

առաջինն ու վերջինը արդեն նշածս պետք չեկող loopback-ն ու Broadcast-ն են։ Աշխատող IP-ներ մնում են 1 և 2։
Ինչպես հավանաբար արդեն պարզ դարձավ, ինտերվալները կատարվում են 2-ի աստիճաններով։

Եթե IP=192.168.0.100, իսկ օրինակ Mask=255.255.255.128, ապա IP-ների աշխատանքային ինտերվալը կլինի 192.168.0.1-

192.168.0.127 (128 Broadcast)։

Կամպը չի տեսնի 128-ից բարձր IP ունեցող որևէ սարքի։

Այսպիսով մենք մենակ mask-ով կարող են նույն ցանցում կոմպերն իրարից բաժանել։

Հնարավոր ա լավ չեմ բացատրում, գրավոր դժվար ա, հարցերը որ լավ ձևակերպեք, կպատասխանեմ ։)

Անցանք Gateway-ի հասկացությանը։

Արդեն նկարից ու Gateway(դարպաս) բառից պարզ է, որ Gateway-ն այն ուղին է, որը թույլ է տալիս կոմպերին դուրս գալ ցանկապատի սահմաններից։

Եթե կոմպի վրա GW (նույն ինքը GateWay)  դրած չի, նա բավարարվում է միայն իր հարևաններով։ Եթե կոմպն ունի GW, ապա ցանկացած «անծանոթ» (իր ցանկապատից այn կողմ) IP տեսնելիս դիմում է GW-ին։

Վերջին օրինակում եթե կոմպից փորձենք կպնել օրինակ 192.168.0.200 IP-ին, ապա այն դիմելու է հենց ԳW-ին, որ վերջինս ցույց տա 0.200-ի տեղը։

route-ները ինչ որ չափով GW-ին փոխարինող գործիք է, որը թույլ է տալիս նշել, թե որոշակի IP-ին (կամ ցանցին) դիմելիս կոմպը որ պատուհանով դուրս գա։
Նույնիսկ եթե կա GW, որով դուրս են գալիս բոլոր պակետները, route-ով կարելի է կոնկրետ IP-ին դիմել բոլորովին այլ ճանապարհով։

----------

armen9494 (26.05.2014), Bruno (24.05.2014), insider (25.05.2014), Lusina (25.05.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Արտ, քեզ մի 3000 տաննա վարկանիշ, հավես էր բացատրած, հայերեն չէի կարա ձևակերպեմ սենց մանրամասն, չնայած նրան, որ շատ առիթ ա եղել խոսալու սրա մասին: Դզեց, լավ էլ հավես ես արել:

----------

Աթեիստ (24.05.2014)

----------


## Bruno

Փաստորեն այս խնդիրը կարելի էր լուծել IP rule-ով:

Գրում ենք 2 կանոն

ip rule add from 192.168.1.1 table 1  #(192.168.1.1-ից եկող բոլոր փաթեթները ուղարկել table 1)
ip rule add from 192.168.1.2 table 2  #(192.168.1.2-ից եկող բոլոր փաթեթները ուղարկել table 2)
table 1 -ում գրում ենք երթուղի, որի gw 192.168.1.1 է և
table 2 -ում գրում ենք երթուղի, որի gw 192.168.1.2 է:

Օգտվել եմ այստեղից: Ցավոք խնդիրը փոխվեց ու չկարողացա պրակտիկայում օգտագործել:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Հիմա մեկ այլ խնդիր է դրված:
Կա լոկալ ցանց 192.168.1.1 , 192.168.1.2 և 192.168.1.3 (ASUS RT-N16, 192.168.1.3-ը ռոուտերի wan-ն է) կոմպերով: Սրանցից միայն 192.168.1.3-ը մուտք ունի ինտերնետ:
Խնդիր է դրված 192.168.1.1-ին և 192.168.1.2-ին 192.168.1.3-ի միջոցով կպցնել 50.50.50.50 -ի 3300 պորտին:

ASUS մեջ գրեցի հետևյալը (vlan2 -ը ASUS-ի wan-ն է)

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 192.168.1.1/255.0.0.0 -i vlan2 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3300 -j DNAT --to-destination 50.50.50.50:3300
iptables -I FORWARD -i vlan2 -o vlan2 -m conntrack --ctstate DNAT -j ACCEPT

այսինքն, 192 ցանցից 3300 պորտով եկող փաթեթները ուղարկել 50.50.50.50-ի 3300 պորտին
երկրորդ տողը հետադարձ կապը ապահովելու համար է:

Կրկին շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր օգնողներից:

----------

Աթեիստ (16.06.2014)

----------


## Morg

ցանցային ադմիններ ջան, windows server 2003-ի intel ethernet դրայվերներ որտեղից ճարեմ?

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ցանցային ադմիններ ջան, windows server 2003-ի intel ethernet դրայվերներ որտեղից ճարեմ?


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/2...l=1#post751877

----------


## Morg

PCI\\VEN -ով ինչքան տեղ կար ման գալու ման եմ եկել, 2003-ը ուղակի անհետացած ոնց որ լինի ինտերնետիս երեսից, եղածներն էլ չեն նստում ոչ մի ձև

----------


## Armen.181

Բարև Ձեզ, մի այսպիսի իրավիճակ, կա համակարգիչ windows 7 ՕՀ-ով, որը ունի 2 լան մուտք։ Հարկավոր է, որ ինտերնետը առաջին մուտքով տարածեմ 2-րդ մուտքին միաժամանակ թույլ տամ մուտք գործեն հստակ համակարգիչնների խմբի (mac հասցեով տարանջատելը լրիվ բավարար է), համակարգը պետք չի լինի գերպաշպանված, կնախընտրեմ պարզագույն եղանակը, ինչպես նայև ցանկալի կլինի  հնարավորություն հետագայում ավելացնել 3-րդ լանը այլ ինտերնետ մուտքի համար և տարածել նույպես 2րդ լանով, բայց արդեն այլ համակարգիչների խմբի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բարև Ձեզ, մի այսպիսի իրավիճակ, կա համակարգիչ windows 7 ՕՀ-ով, որը ունի 2 լան մուտք։ Հարկավոր է, որ ինտերնետը առաջին մուտքով տարածեմ 2-րդ մուտքին միաժամանակ թույլ տամ մուտք գործեն հստակ համակարգիչնների խմբի (mac հասցեով տարանջատելը լրիվ բավարար է), համակարգը պետք չի լինի գերպաշպանված, կնախընտրեմ պարզագույն եղանակը, ինչպես նայև ցանկալի կլինի  հնարավորություն հետագայում ավելացնել 3-րդ լանը այլ ինտերնետ մուտքի համար և տարածել նույպես 2րդ լանով, բայց արդեն այլ համակարգիչների խմբի։



Ինտերնետը բաժանելու համար windows_ի sharing-ն էլ հերիք ա։ Իսկ ղեկավարելու համար դիր TMeter ծրագիրը։ Ռուսական շատ լավ ծրագիր ա։

----------

Armen.181 (08.01.2015)

----------


## Վահե-91

> ինչպես նայև ցանկալի կլինի  հնարավորություն հետագայում ավելացնել 3-րդ լանը այլ ինտերնետ մուտքի համար և տարածել նույպես 2րդ լանով, բայց արդեն այլ համակարգիչների խմբի։


Այ էդ դժվար windows 7-ով լինի անել, երևի windows server ա պետք:

----------


## Reh32

ժող ջան չգտա միգուցե նման խնդիր արդեն քննարկել եք, 2 հատ համակարգիչ եմ ուզում միացնեմ իրար լան կաբելով, internet protocol version 4 ի մեջ ip ադրեսսնները գրում եմ 192. 168. 0.1 մյուսն էլ 192. 168. 0.2 նաստրոյկեքի մեջ սաղ միացնում եմ , բայց կամ ինտերնետսա կորում կամ էլ չեմ կարում կպնեմ իրար :Sad:

----------


## Վահե-91

> ժող ջան չգտա միգուցե նման խնդիր արդեն քննարկել եք, 2 հատ համակարգիչ եմ ուզում միացնեմ իրար լան կաբելով, internet protocol version 4 ի մեջ ip ադրեսսնները գրում եմ 192. 168. 0.1 մյուսն էլ 192. 168. 0.2 նաստրոյկեքի մեջ սաղ միացնում եմ , բայց կամ ինտերնետսա կորում կամ էլ չեմ կարում կպնեմ իրար


2 կոմպերը ռոուտերին են միացած, թե՞ մեկը մյուսին

----------


## Reh32

> 2 կոմպերը ռոուտերին են միացած, թե՞ մեկը մյուսին


ինտերնետի լարը մտնում  ցրիչի մեջ հետո  բաժանվում

----------


## armen9494

Router-իտ IP-ն ի՞նչ ա:
Ենթադրենք եթե 192.168.1.1 ա, ապա

Կոմպ1-ի վրա գրում ես
IP address           192.168.1.2
Subnet mask        255.255.255.0
Default Gateway   192.168.1.1

Կոմպ2-ի վրա գրում ես
IP address           192.168.1.3
Subnet mask        255.255.255.0
Default Gateway   192.168.1.1

Հետո մի կոմպից մյուսը պինգ ես անում, եթե չգնաց, անջատի երկուսի վրա էլ Firewall-ը:
Եթե անջատելուց հետո էլ չգնաց, ստուգի անտիվիրուստ Firewall եթե ունի, էդ էլ անջատի:

----------


## sat2sat

Ժողովուրդ ջան , այսպիսի հարց , որ պրովայդերից կարելի է VPS արենդ անել , որ հայաստանում նորմալ պինգ պահի , Հոլլանդական վերցրեցի օրանժի հետ տրասիրովկեն ահավոր էր բայց հայ լինե , յուքոմ 120 ցացր է :

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան , այսպիսի հարց , որ պրովայդերից կարելի է VPS արենդ անել , որ հայաստանում նորմալ պինգ պահի , Հոլլանդական վերցրեցի օրանժի հետ տրասիրովկեն ահավոր էր բայց հայ լինե , յուքոմ 120 ցացր է :


1. Digitalocean.com
ստուգելու համար 
Akumb.am
poqrik.am

2. linode.com
ստուգելու համար
ferz-corp.ru

----------

sat2sat (21.03.2015)

----------


## its

> Ժողովուրդ ջան , այսպիսի հարց , որ պրովայդերից կարելի է VPS արենդ անել , որ հայաստանում նորմալ պինգ պահի , Հոլլանդական վերցրեցի օրանժի հետ տրասիրովկեն ահավոր էր բայց հայ լինե , յուքոմ 120 ցացր է :


ամենա լավ տվյալների կենտորնը Հոլանդիա ու Գերմանիումա,իսկ ստուգելը հիմնականում տալիս ես տեստաին մի քանի օրորվ վեկալ ստեղի պրովայդերնորվ փինգ արա,իսկ վապշե ես ստեղիցեի վեկալում շաաաատ լավներ  http://www.globatel.ru/

----------

sat2sat (23.03.2015)

----------


## sat2sat

Շատ շատ շնորհակալ եմ , ժողովուրդ ջան , առայժմս դիջիտալ օկեան կենտրոնից ժամանակավոր վերցրեցի , հոլլանդական դատա կենտրոնից , բայց 3ջ մոդեմներով (նարինջ,վիվա) ping բարձր է նորից ((( :Sad:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.03.2015)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Շատ շատ շնորհակալ եմ , ժողովուրդ ջան , առայժմս դիջիտալ օկեան կենտրոնից ժամանակավոր վերցրեցի , հոլլանդական դատա կենտրոնից , բայց 3ջ մոդեմներով (նարինջ,վիվա) ping բարձր է նորից (((


3g մոդեմներով իրա gateway-ին էլ ա բարձր

----------

sat2sat (01.04.2015)

----------


## its

> Շատ շատ շնորհակալ եմ , ժողովուրդ ջան , առայժմս դիջիտալ օկեան կենտրոնից ժամանակավոր վերցրեցի , հոլլանդական դատա կենտրոնից , բայց 3ջ մոդեմներով (նարինջ,վիվա) ping բարձր է նորից (((


տենց կապերով ընդանարպես փինգ չեն անում,որտև կարա մինչև 1000հասնի հետո իջնի ետի ստաբիլ կապ չի,քո սեռվեռից փինգ արա ասենք mts.am,orangearmenia.am

----------

sat2sat (01.04.2015)

----------


## HardRock

ժող. սենց խնդիր ունեմ: 16 համակարգիչներով ցանցա, 1 վրա շերինգ արած ֆոլդեր, որը բոլորը օգտագործում են: Մեկ-մեկ ստացվումա, որ որոշ համակարգիչներից շերինգ արած ֆոլդերը չեն կարողանում մտնել բայց որոշ ժամանակ հետո ինքն իրեն վերականգնվում ա կամ շերինգ արած ֆոլդերով համակարգիչը ռեստարտ եմ անում ու դզվումա: Կարող եք ասել ինչումն ա խնդիրը: Բոլոր համակարգիչների վրա Նորթոն անտիվիռուս կա, չեմ կարծում վիռուսի խնդիր լինի: Ցանցը կազմված է հետևյալ կերպ՝ Յուքոմի ինտեռնետ մոդեմը գնումա ռոութր, ոռութերից 100մբ սվիչ, սվիչին միացած են համակարգիչները: ip-ները դինամիկ են:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ժող. սենց խնդիր ունեմ: 16 համակարգիչներով ցանցա, 1 վրա շերինգ արած ֆոլդեր, որը բոլորը օգտագործում են: Մեկ-մեկ ստացվումա, որ որոշ համակարգիչներից շերինգ արած ֆոլդերը չեն կարողանում մտնել բայց որոշ ժամանակ հետո ինքն իրեն վերականգնվում ա կամ շերինգ արած ֆոլդերով համակարգիչը ռեստարտ եմ անում ու դզվումա: Կարող եք ասել ինչումն ա խնդիրը: Բոլոր համակարգիչների վրա Նորթոն անտիվիռուս կա, չեմ կարծում վիռուսի խնդիր լինի: Ցանցը կազմված է հետևյալ կերպ՝ Յուքոմի ինտեռնետ մոդեմը գնումա ռոութր, ոռութերից 100մբ սվիչ, սվիչին միացած են համակարգիչները: ip-ները դինամիկ են:


Էդ պահին որ չեն կարում մտնեն, ի՞նչ ա գրում։

----------


## HardRock

Երեկ նորից չկարողացա մտնել շերինգ ֆոլդեռը ու էսպիսի բան գրեց 
Z:\ is not accessible
Not enough server storage is available to process this command

Փորձեցի ցանցով մտնել այդ համակարգիչ, գրեց
\\Anna-pc is not accessible. You might not heve permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to finde you have access permissions. 
The specified server cannot perform the requested operation.

Z-ը դա իմ մոտ սարքած map network drive-ն է: 

այստեղ ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա ներբեռնել սքրինշոթ արած նկարները, ընդամենը 56կբ, դրա համար հավաքեցի գրածները

----------


## armen9494

Շերինգդ գաղտնաբառո՞վա

----------

HardRock (24.04.2015)

----------


## HardRock

մերսի արձագանքի համար, արդեն կարգավորել եմ: Ռեստրում մի փոփոխություն արեցի ու արդեն 3-4 օրը պրոբլեմ չկա:

----------

Աթեիստ (24.04.2015)

----------


## Wave

Օ՞վ գիտի, բիլայնի համար որ DSL մոդեմն է ամենալավը աշխատում վատ հեռախոսագծի պայմաններում: Տվյալ պահին դրված է 8901G մոդելը, որը ապահովում է ամենաբարձր SNR պարամետրը:  Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել ռեալ փորձից ելնելով և ավելի լավ կամ թանկանոց մոդեմներ չառաջարկել. Փորձվել են տարբեր տեսակի և՛ թանկ և էժան մոդեմներ. Օ՞վ է ծանոթ Zyxel Keenetic DSL մոդեմի աշխատանքին կոնկրետ բիլայնի ցանցում: Շնորհակալություն.

----------


## keyboard

Վատ գիծը նենց բան ա, որ մոդեմի պարամետրերը դժվար գծի վրա ազդեցություն ունենան, եթե գիծը անձրևից կարա խնդիր ունենա, մոդեմն ինչ անի էդ դեպքում :եսիմ

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, USB (3G) մոդեմի ինտերնետը ուզում եմ շեյր անեմ ցանցին միացած բոլոր կոմպերի միջեւ: Ասենք` մոդեմը մի կոմպի ա միացած, որը միացած ա ցանցի հաբին` մյուս կոմպերի հետ միասին:
Ինետը քչփորեցի, տարբեր տեղերում մի հատ ձեւ ա գրած, որ տվյալ քոննեքշընի properties-ում պետք ա բացել sharing տաբը ու նշել «Allow other network users to connect through this computer’s Internet connection»: Տենց անում եմ, գրում ա Shared, բայց ցանցի մյուս կոմպերի վրա բան չի փոխվում: Ի՞նչն եմ կիսատ անում, սխալ անում, կամ է՞լ ինչ ձեւով կարամ ուզածս անեմ, եթե ընդհանրապես կարամ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էդ պրոցեդուրայից հետո քո կոմպի ip-ն փոխվում, դառնում ա 192.168.137.1։

Դա դզի, էլի դիր հինը, ու էդ հին ip-ն դիր բոլոր մնացածին որպես gateway։

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ժող, USB (3G) մոդեմի ինտերնետը ուզում եմ շեյր անեմ ցանցին միացած բոլոր կոմպերի միջեւ: Ասենք` մոդեմը մի կոմպի ա միացած, որը միացած ա ցանցի հաբին` մյուս կոմպերի հետ միասին:
> Ինետը քչփորեցի, տարբեր տեղերում մի հատ ձեւ ա գրած, որ տվյալ քոննեքշընի properties-ում պետք ա բացել sharing տաբը ու նշել «Allow other network users to connect through this computer’s Internet connection»: Տենց անում եմ, գրում ա Shared, բայց ցանցի մյուս կոմպերի վրա բան չի փոխվում: Ի՞նչն եմ կիսատ անում, սխալ անում, կամ է՞լ ինչ ձեւով կարամ ուզածս անեմ, եթե ընդհանրապես կարամ:


Advances settings-ի մեջի բոլոր պտիճկեքը հանի:
Իսկ էտ կոմպի վրա ի՞նչ անտիվիրուս ա




> Էդ պրոցեդուրայից հետո քո կոմպի ip-ն փոխվում, դառնում ա 192.168.137.1։
> 
> Դա դզի, էլի դիր հինը, ու էդ հին ip-ն դիր բոլոր մնացածին որպես gateway։
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


Որ IP-ն դառնում ա 192.168.137.1 DHCP սերվեր ա միանում, մյուս կոմպերի վրա ուղղակի պետք ա դնել, որ ավտոմատ ip ստանան

----------


## keyboard

> Որ IP-ն դառնում ա 192.168.137.1 DHCP սերվեր ա միանում, մյուս կոմպերի վրա ուղղակի պետք ա դնել, որ ավտոմատ ip ստանան


Ավտոմատ ստանալը սխալ ա, որտև կարողա ցանցում IP կապակցված (привязка) շերինգներ կամ պրինտերներ լինեն ու IP փոխելուց հետո ցանցում խնդիրներ առաջանան:

1.3G մոդեմով կոմպի վրա դիր իրա հին IP-ին ինչ որ եղել ա նախկինում:
2. Մնացած կոմպերի ցանցային կարգավորումների մեջ որպես default gateway դիր 3G մոդեմով կոմպի IP-ը, DNS ները կարաս դնես 8.8.8.8 կամ 8.8.4.4:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ավտոմատ ստանալը սխալ ա, որտև կարողա ցանցում IP կապակցված (привязка) շերինգներ կամ պրինտերներ լինեն ու IP փոխելուց հետո ցանցում խնդիրներ առաջանան:
> 
> 1.3G մոդեմով կոմպի վրա դիր իրա հին IP-ին ինչ որ եղել ա նախկինում:
> 2. Մնացած կոմպերի ցանցային կարգավորումների մեջ որպես default gateway դիր 3G մոդեմով կոմպի IP-ը, DNS ները կարաս դնես 8.8.8.8 կամ 8.8.4.4:


Չեմ կարծում, որովհետև մինչև էս իրանց ցանցում DHCP սերվեր ա եղել: Երևի հասցեափոխվել են, հլը ինտերնետը չեն հասցեափոխել  :Jpit:

----------


## keyboard

> Չեմ կարծում, որովհետև մինչև էս իրանց ցանցում DHCP սերվեր ա եղել: Երևի հասցեափոխվել են, հլը ինտերնետը չեն հասցեափոխել


Էդ դեպքում քո տարբերակը ավելի արագ ու հեշտ ա։  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էդ դեպքում քո տարբերակը ավելի արագ ու հեշտ ա։


Ինձ թվում ա ավելի շուտ կոմպի firewall-ն ա բլոկ անում

----------


## Rammstein

Մերսի պատասխանների համար։ Երկուշաբթի կփորձեմ էլի ինչ-որ բաներ անել։
Արտ, հա քո ասած IP-ն աչքովս ընկել ա։
Վահե, էդ պտիչկեքը հանած էին, ես դրեցի փորձարկումների շրջանակներում, բայց երկու դեպքում էլ ուզածս չեղավ։ Անտիվիրուսը AVG free ա։ Բոլոր կոմպերի վրա դրած ա, որ IP-ն ավտոմատ ստանան։ Ոնց հասկացա, մնում ա Աթեիստի ասած IP-ն փոխեմ, դարձնեմ առանց USB մոդեմի վախտվա IP-ն, հա՞։

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z2 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Rammstein

Չի ստացվում ոչ մի բան, ժող:

Ուրեմն նորից, դիտարկում եմ երկու կոմպ.
Վահեի ասած էն պտիչկեքը հանեցի:
Ինտերնետով կոմպի վրա LAN-ի IPv4-ում IP-ն դրեցի իրա հին IP-ն, որ Աթեիստի ասած IP-ն չստանա:
Շեյր արել եմ միայն USB մոդեմի Dial-up միացումը, Ethernet-ը շեյր չեմ արել:
Մյուս կոմպի վրա LAN-ի IPv4-ում Դիֆոլթ Գեյթուեյը դրեցի ինետով կոմպի Ethernet-ի IP-ն (էն նույն IP-ն, որը գրել եմ 192.168.137.1-ի փոխարեն):
Մյուս կոմպի վրա LAN-ի IPv4-ում որպես IP դրեցի հենց իրա նախկին IP-ն (դե առանց IP դնելու` մենակ Gateway դնելով չի լինում):
Բացի էս ամենից մի քանի անգամ LAN-ը disable ու enable արեցի համենայն դեպս երկու կոմպի վրա էլ:
Ոչ մի փոփոխություն:

----------


## keyboard

Ռամշ եթե կենտրոնում ես, գործից հետո կարամ մտնեմ։
Կամ Ամմիի միացրու ֆլեշկով կոմպին, կպնեմ, նայեմ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հով, արդեն արած ա  :Wink: 

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Rammstein (14.06.2016)

----------


## keyboard

Շնորհավոր, ես էլ կմտնեմ փողը վեկալեմ ուրեմն։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հով, արդեն արած ա 
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


Դե պրոբլեմն էլ գրեք ինչն էր։ Մարդ ես հետո մեկ ուրիշին էլ կարող ա պետք գա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Win10 կոչված աղբը շեյր չէր անում։ Մյուս կոմպի վրա 7 էր, դրեցինք, նորմալ եղավ։

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Rammstein (14.06.2016), Ներսես_AM (13.06.2016)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Win10 կոչված աղբը շեյր չէր անում։ Մյուս կոմպի վրա 7 էր, դրեցինք, նորմալ եղավ։
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


Իսկ AVG-ն փորձե՞լ ես անջատել

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իսկ AVG-ն փորձե՞լ ես անջատել


AVG-ն էլ, Firewall-ն էլ։

Nslookup_ով նայում ես, DNS-ը աշխատում ա, իսկ ինտերնետը NAT չի անում։

----------


## Rammstein

Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ Աթեիստից:

Մինչեւ իրա գալը մի տեղ ինետը քչփորելուց իմ աչքով ընկավ տենց մի բան, որ մեկը էլի 10-ով չէր կարացել անի, հետ էր գնացել 7-ի ստացվել էր:
Ու հերթական անգամ զարմանք եմ ապրում Microsoft-ի վրա, թե ոնց կարա իրան գոնե մի փոքր հարգող էդքան մեծ ընկերությունը էսքան ժամանակ նման բագին բանի տեղ չդնի:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.06.2016)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ Աթեիստից:
> 
> Մինչեւ իրա գալը մի տեղ ինետը քչփորելուց իմ աչքով ընկավ տենց մի բան, որ մեկը էլի 10-ով չէր կարացել անի, հետ էր գնացել 7-ի ստացվել էր:
> Ու հերթական անգամ զարմանք եմ ապրում Microsoft-ի վրա, թե ոնց կարա իրան գոնե մի փոքր հարգող էդքան մեծ ընկերությունը էսքան ժամանակ նման բագին բանի տեղ չդնի:


Ես 10-ով արել եմ, նորմալ աշխատել ա  :Pardon:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես 10-ով արել եմ, նորմալ աշխատել ա


Հենց դրա համար էլ էդ սիստեմն աղբ ա։
Չուկի կես տարի առաջ գրած պրոբլեմը (VPN-ի պարամետրերը որ չես կարում փոխես) մինչև հիմա ակտուալ ա։ Բայց ես վստահ չեմ, որ դա բոլորի մոտ կա։ Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ որոշ կոմպերի վրա նորմալ աշխատի։


Սա էլ 8.1-ի բոցերից։

*Повышенная загрузка CPU в Windows 8.1, если учётная запись содержит символы “user”*

----------


## Rammstein

Հավես ունենամ, օֆիսի մյուս երկու Windows 10-ով կոմպերով էլ կփորձեմ հետաքրքրության համար:

----------


## HardRock

օգնեք. ուրեմն աշխատանքի տեղը 10-12 կոմպ կա իրար հետ լոկալ ցանցում են workgroup-ով: Մի հատ կոմպ նոր ֆորմատ արեցի Վինդոս 7 գցեցի, workgroup-ի անունը գրեցի, տվեցի select a location ........ public network, ռեստարտ եղավ բայց մենակ իրանա տեսնում, խմբուի ոչ մի կոմպի չի տեսնում, ինչքան փորփրեցի չհասկացա, workgroup-ի անունը նույնա, տառ-տառ նայել եմ, ցանցը նոռմալա, ինտեռնետ մտնումա: Մյուս կոմպերի վրա նայում եմ միակ տարբերությունը էդ նստարանի՝ public network տակ գրածա պարզապես network, մյուսներում գրածա network 3:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Public-ը նախատեսված ա հասարակական վայրերի համար։ Դեֆոլթով էդ ռեժիմում ինքը ցանցը անջատում ա։

Բացում ես Network and sharing center


Փորձում ես փոխել ռեժիմը


Դնում ես Work կամ home



Եթե էդքանից հետո չեղավ, ձեռով դզում ես, որ ցանցը ճանաչի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ավելացնեմ, որ Windows 7-ի համար workgroup-ի անունը հեչ կարևոր չի։

----------


## HardRock

Չեղավ: Ուրեմն իմ մոտ դինամիկ այպիներա, նայեցի էդ պահին իրա այպին պորձեցի պինգ տամ, չգնաց: մեկել ուրեմն նայում եմ սաղի մոտ էդ պահին 192.168.6.*, դրա վրա 192.168.2.* ա, կարծում եմ հենց սա է խնդրը: բայց ոնց դզեմ: սաղին ստատիկ այպի տա՞մ:

----------


## HardRock

Նոր մի միտք առաջացավ գործի վերջում մի հատ ռութերը կանջատեմ կմիացնեմ կարողա էդ դինամիկ իյպիների հարցը լուծվի՞, սաղին սկսի մի դիապազոնում տալ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Եթե 2 տարբեր սետկի IP_ներ են ստանում, նշանակում ա 2 տարբեր ռաութեր ունես, որոնց մեջ DHCP-ն միացրած ա, տես որի մեջ ա էդ 192.168.2.*-ը ու միջից անջատի։

----------


## HardRock

հա, հա, էդ կոմպը ուրիշ սենյակից էին բերել ու առաց ինձ միացրել, դրան ցանցը պետք չէր գալիս ու չգիտեի, որ տենց խնդիր կա, նոր նայում եմ էդ կոմը մենակ էդ ռութերինա միացրած: Պարզա: Մերսի

----------

Աթեիստ (13.05.2017)

----------

